# July Foldathon - "Special Edition" - Stats posted!



## zodac

Oh yeah... the dream team.


----------



## Aqualoon

Nice!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

So, with my PPD coming in right below the top 20, who wants to be on my team? 
(looking for other people in the same situation)

let me know


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
So, with my PPD coming in right below the top 20, who wants to be on my team?
(looking for other people in the same situation)

let me know










OOH Pick me! Pick me! We can start a P5N32E team!


----------



## louze001

I want a dream team!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
I want a dream team!!

There can't be _two_ dream teams.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
So, with my PPD coming in right below the top 20, who wants to be on my team?
(looking for other people in the same situation)

let me know










I'm game, I can shift my GPU team client over to my main name and get another ~9k to help out. I might have another GPU or two to add to the mix in that time as well.

Edit: Just ordered two more GPU's. I want to win!


----------



## LiLChris

Hmm i need a team, i should get my gtx 480 by the time this starts.
If nothing gets delayed...

Dont see myself getting top 2 but still makes it more fun being in a team.


----------



## mmx+

Aqua and louze, you have PMs


----------



## Jacka

Typical, that's during the 1 week of the past year that I won't be able to fold. :'(

Might be able to complete 1 unit on a single core CPU, but that's pathetic.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Aqua and louze, you have PMs

Rawrs!


----------



## LiLChris

Woot my gtx 480 shipped today, ty dell!

I should get it this week, this foldathon i shall do alot better.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


So, with my PPD coming in right below the top 20, who wants to be on my team? 
(looking for other people in the same situation)

let me know












I can get in on this, I just dropped down to 21. Took the sig rig offline a few days ago to prepare for some benching but will fire it back up for the foldathon.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I can get in on this, I just dropped down to 21. Took the sig rig offline a few days ago to prepare for some benching but will fire it back up for the foldathon.


Very nice timing.


----------



## mmx+

OK, I'm currently in with Tazi and Aqualoon, I've asked Magus2727 to join, but if he doesn't reply/doesn't want to join, is there anyone else who would want to be part of team Infineon?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I _think_ I've got a team going... still waiting to hear back from 1, but if he doesn't want to participate, we have a potential backup.

This looks like it could be an interesting foldathon.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


I _think_ I've got a team going... still waiting to hear back from 1, but if he doesn't want to participate, we have a potential backup.

This looks like it could be an interesting foldathon.


*Very* interesting. And it should be a good indicator for the new Team Competition.


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

I'm just gonna go it alone. Take on the dream team mano e mano!


----------



## nighttraitor

I need a team!!! someone pick me pick me!!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


OK, I'm currently in with Tazi and Aqualoon, I've asked Magus2727 to join, but if he doesn't reply/doesn't want to join, is there anyone else who would want to be part of team Infineon?


I would....


----------



## DoubleK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


OK, I'm currently in with Tazi and Aqualoon, I've asked Magus2727 to join, but if he doesn't reply/doesn't want to join, is there anyone else who would want to be part of team Infineon?


Yes I will join your team. Thanks for all your random help







You to Zodac, Linuxfah, Loon, mortimer the list goes on.

BTW, look at the new guys team rank. Only folding since the chimp challenge. Boy do those i7's fold if no one heard by now. Course the gtx275 is good for 7k a day also









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H.R.Pufnstuf*


I'm just gonna go it alone. Take on the dream team mano e mano!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taco Bell Chihuahua*

I think I need a bigger box!"


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


OK, I'm currently in with Tazi and Aqualoon, I've asked Magus2727 to join, but if he doesn't reply/doesn't want to join, is there anyone else who would want to be part of team Infineon?


If Magus2727 isn't available let me know. I wouldn't mind joining a team for a little fun.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


If Magus2727 isn't available let me know. I wouldn't mind joining a team for a little fun.


Sounds good, I'll keep you posted. This is going to be an awesome foldathon, way better than normal


----------



## Baldy

I'mma just go solo. My PPD would probably drag any team down anyways.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Sounds good, I'll keep you posted. This is going to be an awesome foldathon, way better than normal


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I'mma just go solo. My PPD would probably drag any team down anyways.










Hopefully it doesn't become like a middle school issue of some kid being the last one picked for a team in gym class


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I'mma just go solo. My PPD would probably drag any team down anyways.









No reason you 'small' Folders can't all group together and still enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Aqualoon

I'm thinking for this I may have to rebuild my dedicated folding rig and get a board that can support at least 4 cards...hrmm....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Hopefully it doesn't become like a middle school issue of some kid being the last one picked for a team in gym class









Ugh, I hated that, usually because I was typically the last one picked








I think we should encourage equal-opportunity for all


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


I'mma just go solo. My PPD would probably drag any team down anyways.










I'm making an adjustment to the rules to account for this.

Quote:



Prizes:
Prize 1: $100 split between 4 members of a team - to be randomized between the top 5 teams.
Prize 2: A lanyard or OC'ed account for each member of a team- Randomized between all teams who produce more than 25k points during the Foldathon.


----------



## [-erick-]

i am down to gtx295; sold my i7 920's and r2e.

currently on my asus commando + e6700 lol.

need a few more m00las to get a r3e + 930/940.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I'm thinking for this I may have to rebuild my dedicated folding rig and get a board that can support at least 4 cards...hrmm....


I encourage this. I'll be staying with the P7P55D Pro, but if I work hard I _may_ be able to get 3 cards by the foldathon


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I'm making an adjustment to the rules to account for this.


very good. So smaller producing teams are still in the race for 2nd place


----------



## MrBalll

If any team is still down a man I'll be more than happy to help out.
Should a good foldathon.


----------



## ducrider

This is a call out for Team BEATTHEEDITORS.PM with request for joining.


----------



## mmx+

OK, Magus2727 is joining Team Infineon, so no more members are needed. Thanks to all volunteers!


----------



## Aqualoon

Time to put my super secret awesomeness plan of pure folding genius into effect.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Time to put my super secret awesomeness plan of pure folding genius into effect.

Please do. I'll be expectantly awaiting results!


----------



## BlankThis

I'm looking to join a team!

Please give me a PM.

~B~


----------



## hardly

I too will be looking for a team, will be folding on sig cpu and GPU plus maybe a couple more cards as I'm getting an MSI P55-GD80 and will have a couple more slots for some cards.


----------



## Tazi

heh hardly was sup...and another hello to ftw420,havent seen ya in along time...


----------



## Tator Tot

My Standard, I'm foldin for it reply









Happy FOldin everyone, and G'luck to those doing the team competition thing.


----------



## mmx+

This should be a very awesome Foldathon, the teams should add a new element of fun to things


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


This should be a very awesome Foldathon, the teams should add a new element of fun to things










I wasnt sure at first but now that mort has edited the prize rules I think itll makes it a lot more fun


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I wasnt sure at first but now that mort has edited the prize rules I think itll makes it a lot more fun


It really should, it wouldn't surprise me if my team could manage 200k PPD, but I'm sure that many (most) won't be able to get this high. And a level-er playing field is always good


----------



## dmitt25

So it looks like a race for 2nd place! You guys will be hard pressed to beat the dream team. Markt is ranked 57th in the world. * IN THE WORLD!!* Good luck to all the teams! I'm just gonna keep puttin' along...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmitt25*


So it looks like a race for 2nd place! You guys will be hard pressed to beat the dream team. Markt is ranked 57th in the world. * IN THE WORLD!!* Good luck to all the teams! I'm just gonna keep puttin' along...


We may not win, but we can put up a good fight. And show that even new users (we've all started FAH this year) can put out great PPD


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

[email protected] I'm out for a few hours, the old thread gets closed, a new one is started and there's already three pages to trawl through..???









BTW, Zodac, I went home and watched football instead of carrying on with the spreadie...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Anyone need a Team member..?

I'll put up a suggestion for a Team name:
Mike_Hunt's_Massive


----------



## Tank

I wanna be in but dunno what team to join...if anyone wants me on their team send me a PM


----------



## dave12

Anyone want me on their team. My boxes make 45-50k PPD wasn't on top 20 PPD list on the 16th cause my AC blew up, so you get a ninja 2nd Top 20 guy on your team.


----------



## Tank

I wanna be in but dunno what team to join...if anyone wants me on their team send me a PM

edit: stupid internet, freaking lagged and froze on me, sorry for duplicate post


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Can I just sign up and fold, without having to join another team ?


----------



## hardly

I would like to put together a team, I can put out about 20k a day so if you're interested in joining PM me. Don't intend to be in the top 5 but I know we would be in the running for lanyards!







Just looking to have fun with some fellow folders.


----------



## Kaldari

I'm not sure how the top 20 looks during a foldathon, but I'll be folding 40k+ PPD when it starts. So I'm not sure if I'll be top 20 or not.

If anybody has an idea of what it usually looks like and needs me, shoot me a PM.

I'd say this will be the top two folders + 3 competition more than anything though. Whichever teams get mklvotep, 455buick, etc. will win. Seems a bit stacked to give prizes out that way. But whatever, it's all for a good cause anyway.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Can I just sign up and fold, without having to join another team ?


Pretty sure you can, at least that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


We may not win, but we can put up a good fight. And show that even new users (we've all started FAH this year) can put out great PPD


Exactly, we want to push you guys to do well, but the Folding Editors won't be getting the prizes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Can I just sign up and fold, without having to join another team ?


Yes. Simply folding under your username during the competition will count as participation during the Foldathon. The teams are just for some added fun.


----------



## DoubleK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Anyone need a Team member..?


Howdy Newd.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


BTW, Zodac, I went home and watched football instead of carrying on with the spreadie...










Fair enough; I can't really blame you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


I wanna be in but dunno what team to join...if anyone wants me on their team send me a PM


Stop hanging around waiting; start sending people PMs.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Can I just sign up and fold, without having to join another team ?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Pretty sure you can, at least that's what I'm going to do.










Yes, you can Fold on your own, but why not just make a team with a few others? Even a small team will be up for prizes. Plus, there'll be a lot of teams around your PPD level, so it'll still be fun.









And ENT, maybe a Senior Mods team?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Zodac, just sent you a PM about the spreadie...

DoubleK, is that you...? See you still can't spell my nick there...


----------



## DoubleK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Zodac, just sent you a PM about the spreadie...

DoubleK, is that you...? See you still can't spell my nick there...










Doh! I am such a twit. Sorry Nude. Sneaky what you did and I am certainly one of those paraphrasers









Yes it is I! Your old pal from Timo


----------



## mmx+

Team Infineon is now entered!


----------



## leekaiwei

I can join a team if a team is desparate for someone


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes, you can Fold on your own, but why not just make a team with a few others? Even a small team will be up for prizes. Plus, there'll be a lot of teams around your PPD level, so it'll still be fun.










Doesn't really matter to me in the end, just want to see if I can improve my performance from the last Foldathon.









Of course, if anybody wants a guy who can do like 5K PPD, you know who to ask.


----------



## Kaldari

Does anybody know what the top 20 looked like last foldathon, like say what PPD 20th was at?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Doesn't really matter to me in the end, just want to see if I can improve my performance from the last Foldathon.









Of course, if anybody wants a guy who can do like 5K PPD, you know who to ask.










I'm sure there are a few other 5k-ers around.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Does anybody know what the top 20 looked like last foldathon, like say what PPD 20th was at?


Pretty similar to what it is now; the June Foldathon was only last week. Top 20 is bottom of main post if you need it.


----------



## ducrider

Team BEATTHEEDITORS has been formed and entered.
1 Ducrider
2 AvgWhiteGuy
3 Kaldari
4 dave12


----------



## Galg

If anybody wants someone putting out 20K PPD plus another 6-7K by the time the foldathon starts, let me know. Don't really know enough people on here to make my own team


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Team BEATTHEEDITORS has been formed and entered.
1 Ducrider
2 AvgWhiteGuy
3 Kaldari
4 dave12


A combined total 24hr average (for now) of 106k PPD... better go buy some more GPUs guys...


----------



## Tank

I put out around 17-25k PPD so im game if someone wants me, just dont want to send random PM's to anyone in case they dont like me


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


I put out around 17-25k PPD so im game if someone wants me, just dont want to send random PM's to anyone in case they dont like me










And there is a high possibility of that.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A combined total 24hr average (for now) of 106k PPD... better go buy some more GPUs guys...










My PPD will double when it starts, and I will be timing a bigadv WU for the beginning.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And there is a high possibility of that.










I R sad puppy now


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


I R sad puppy now










Aww... don't do that. I made a funny.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A combined total 24hr average (for now) of 106k PPD... better go buy some more GPUs guys...










AC is fixed.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


AC is fixed.










Bah, for now.









And is louze on a team yet? Got to keep an eye on him.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Bah, for now.










And is louze on a team yet? Got to keep an eye on him.










Yep, he is. I PM'ed him last night asking him to join team Infineon, but he was already taken


----------



## Kaldari

Wow, I found something that would make Zodac's head spin a 360. I can't say what it is, other than it involves Paramore.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Bah, for now.









And is louze on a team yet? Got to keep an eye on him.










Where does he live?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yep, he is. I PM'ed him last night asking him to join team Infineon, but he was already taken










Who else is in his team?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Wow, I found something that would make Zodac head to a 360 turn. I can't say what it is, other than it involves Paramore.










A bit late, perhaps?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Who else is in his team?


I don't remember, I deleted that PM as well as many other ones I have, I'm running out of space with the 750 limit















You could PM him


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I don't remember, I deleted that PM as well as many other ones I have, I'm running out of space with the 750 limit















You could PM him










They'll have to register at some stage; just thought you might know.

And 750?







That's nothing.


----------



## dave12

ducrider registered us, I don't have to do anything do I?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


They'll have to register at some stage; just thought you might know.

And 750?







*That's nothing*.










I know. I used to think it was plenty, like how would I ever be able to fill that up. Then I got introduced to folding, and I have 400+ from the last month alone
















@Dave: No


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I know. I used to think it was plenty, like how would I ever be able to fill that up. Then I got introduced to folding, and I have 400+ from the last month alone
















@Dave: No

Ha, I know. When I got my 10k inbox, I thought I'd spend years trying to fill it up... Oh, I was so naive...


----------



## Galg

Lol, There was me thinking I'm busy with 2 PM's a week


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ha, I know. When I got my 10k inbox, I thought I'd spend years trying to fill it up... Oh, I was so naive...









October can't come soon enough, then I get my custom email, and more importantly the PMs


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
October can't come soon enough, then I get my custom email, and more importantly the PMs

whats special about October?


----------



## DoubleK

I took the people who posted on the first 5 pages looking for a team. Out of you, 1st 3 to pm me is on Team WhatEverYouWannaCallIt. We will be giving Spidy Man pez dispensers to all of our members.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighttraitor* 
I need a team!!! someone pick me pick me!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
If Magus2727 isn't available let me know. I wouldn't mind joining a team for a little fun.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I'mma just go solo. My PPD would probably drag any team down anyways.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
If any team is still down a man I'll be more than happy to help out.
Should a good foldathon.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
I'm looking to join a team!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Anyone need a Team member


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
whats special about October?

I will have been a member for a year then (and satisfy the 2nd condition for an OCed account, the 1st being 250 rep) so I get my OCed account with the custom email, title, and expanded PM storage


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
If Magus2727 isn't available let me know. I wouldn't mind joining a team for a little fun.

Wouldn't both of us not be allowed because of both being in the top 20???

to all others...
I am on a team now... sorry... I did not read the first few pages past the first post till now. I joined the first PM I got....

Lets Rock This me fellow Infineon members!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I will have been a member for a year then (and satisfy the 2nd condition for an OCed account, the 1st being 250 rep) so I get my OCed account with the custom email, title, and expanded PM storage

Oooo... you dont want to buy it like the rest of use people who cant get reps....









I might find some $$ to get an account... I think having a [email protected] email would be sp3cial


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Wouldn't both of us not be allowed because of both being in the top 20???

to all others...
I am on a team now... sorry... I did not read the first few pages past the first post till now. I joined the first PM I got....

Lets Rock This me fellow Infineon members!

We can do this!


----------



## Magus2727

what is our current PPD average?


----------



## wannabe_OC

*raises hand*


----------



## mortimersnerd

So that we are a little more organized, here is a thread for members looking to put teams together.

Also, the link in the sig code for this event pointed to the June foldathon







, please fix that if you already copied it.


----------



## jarble

just thought I would toss this out there. if anyone needs a team I would be happy to bring back the folding fanatics but atm I do not have the time to do the leg work to get a team up and running. If someone would like to take care of that I would back the team as a top 20 producer. drop me a pm if you are interested


----------



## Magus2727

From my guess its around 150K... humm... lets see what we can do to bump that up...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Wouldn't both of us not be allowed because of both being in the top 20???

Thats true and is why I would only join the team if you declined.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Thats true and is why I would only join the team if you declined.

Awwww.. I read both the quote and your post wrong... its going to be one of those days...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Awwww.. I read both the quote and your post wrong... its going to be one of those days...

Don't feel bad, I have those days everyday.


----------



## Jacka

Looking for some team mates!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=411766 :$


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


Looking for some team mates!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=411766 :$


PM'd


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'm in the team with DoubleK.. Not sure whether the team will be going with the suggestion I made earlier or not...


----------



## 1337LutZ

Will Just Be Cause fold in this competition?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


what is our current PPD average?


Well, I'm doing just under 25k PPD now, but I should be able to get that up to 30-35k by the Foldathon. Tazi's doing close to 60k, but he indicated via PM that he expected that he could pull in another 20k. And Aqua said that she could probably manage 35-40k. And do you think you'll be able to do 70k+?


----------



## Jacka

Myself, Spartacus and Darksun20 looking for 1 more member!


----------



## DoubleK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I'm in the team with DoubleK.. Not sure whether the team will be going with the suggestion I made earlier or not...










Pressed for time, gotta roll.

We are Team WhatEverYouWannaCallIt

Thought your suggestion was a joke or certainly would have rolled with it.

I see a lot of posts/pm's with members concerned about contributing I would like to make my own opinion clear:

*Anyone* running any fah client is making a difference in helping some of our planets brightest scientists find a cure for many of human kinds worst killers that rob us all sooner or later.

I am proud to call you all brother or sister and maybe our children's children will only read about Cancer, Alzheimers and Parkinson's in text books much in the same way we learned of polio and the horrors of a simple infection only a century ago.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


Myself, Spartacus and Darksun20 looking for 1 more member!










Good luck!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Exactly, we want to push you guys to do well, but the Folding Editors won't be getting the prizes.

Yes. Simply folding under your username during the competition will count as participation during the Foldathon. The teams are just for some added fun.


Awesome. Great thanks !


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


Myself, Spartacus and Darksun20 looking for 1 more member!










I take it that's a yes








Look out editors, here we come!


----------



## darksun20

oops, didn't realize I was automatically signed up, please remove the double entry.


----------



## PUNK rock

Sign me up please


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
oops, didn't realize I was automatically signed up, please remove the double entry.

Will do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PUNK rock* 
Sign me up please

Sign up link is in the main post, and there's a link to the "Find a Team" thread too.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, I'm doing just under 25k PPD now, but I should be able to get that up to 30-35k by the Foldathon. Tazi's doing close to 60k, but he indicated via PM that he expected that he could pull in another 20k. And Aqua said that she could probably manage 35-40k. And do you think you'll be able to do 70k+?

Might Try... I can try to get some Big Adv WU's up and running late monday so they dump (thats leagal right) and then switch over to A3's... I am just never sure abotu Big adv on my machines, they only have 4 gigs, and I dont trust how stable they may be (may get shut down at random times)

I have 5 more clinets set up ready to run for the compitition.


----------



## mmx+

If the systems are running Windows, it'll require 6GB since you have to run a Linux VM. For a native Linux install, I'm not sure. If you think that the systems could get shut down at any point, I'd stay away from bigadv (and yes that is legal)


----------



## Magus2727

They are native Linux


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
If the systems are running Windows, it'll require 6GB since you have to run a Linux VM. For a native Linux install, I'm not sure. If you think that the systems could get shut down at any point, I'd stay away from bigadv (and yes that is legal)

Hmm i might do this.









Have ubuntu ready to go, and my gtx 480 just got here today. Cant wait to pick it up...to lazy to get off bed, i just woke up. Lol


----------



## mmx+

Well that's definitely better then. We'll need a resident bigadv expert to chime in on how much RAM native bigadv uses

EDIT: Never mind, bigadv won't run on a stock i7, it requires that it be OCed


----------



## Baldy

I'm pretty sure 4GB of RAM is more than enough for -bigadv in native Linux.


----------



## r2tbone

Oops, signed up twice


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I'm pretty sure 4GB of RAM is more than enough for -bigadv in native Linux.

Yeah, but it doesn't matter for Magus, a stock-clocked i7 can't complete a bigadv WU in time, and I doubt his superiors would approve of overclocking the lab computers


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yeah, but it doesn't matter for Magus, a stock-clocked i7 can't complete a bigadv WU in time, and I doubt his superiors would approve of overclocking the lab computers









Yea.. dont think they would like the BIOS being played with.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Yea.. dont think they would like the BIOS being played with.

Yeah, not so much. Not worth it considering you could loose all access to the systems for FAH


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yeah, but it doesn't matter for Magus, a stock-clocked i7 can't complete a bigadv WU in time, and I doubt his superiors would approve of overclocking the lab computers










You can start it a day before and time the dump of a WU as long as you are not pausing the clients. Use A3 WUs for the timing since they are shorter.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


You can start it a day before and time the dump of a WU as long as you are not pausing the clients. Use A3 WUs for the timing since they are shorter.


What I meant is that it wouldn't finish by Stanford's preferred deadline (and thus get no bonuses, not that it wouldn't finish during the foldathon (it wouldn't). I understand that you can time WUs so they finish right after the Foldathon starts


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


Myself, Spartacus and Darksun20 looking for 1 more member!










Last spot filled, FtW_420 has joined us!!


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


Last spot filled, FtW_420 has joined us!!


Hooray!


----------



## zodac

Yay! Another team for us to beat.


----------



## LiLChris

Careful Z alot of our 480s just got shipped this week.









Need 2 more, trying to steal a top 20 producer. Lol


----------



## Sparhawk

I hate teamwork!









in other news... just hit 2Mil!


----------



## Magus2727

Perhaps the team spreadsheet should have a spot that gives the average PPD for the 4 person team using the current 7 day average from EOC...

that can give some idea of who is who and what the team needs to do.


----------



## LiLChris

Nah we dont want to know the winners before the foldathon.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Nah we dont want to know the winners before the foldathon.


_I_ already know the winners.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_I_ already know the winners.


So do I








Team Infineon!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So do I








Team Infineon!

















Nup.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nup.


Well, we have 3 GTX480s, and at least 10 i7s. As well as various other GPUs and CPUs


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So do I








Team Infineon!

















No way, I dunno what anyone on my team makes, but I vote we win. I'll be shaving all over for added speed.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, we have 3 GTX480s, and at least 10 i7s. As well as various other GPUs and CPUs


Don't care.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, we have 3 GTX480s, and at least 10 i7s. As well as various other GPUs and CPUs



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Don't care.



Competition's getting rough already, and it ain't even July yet!


----------



## Magus2727

If bluedevil kicks back up to what was being done a few months back and every thing stays "average" the Editor team will have about 197K PPD... 177KPPD comming from Mort...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
If bluedevil kicks back up to what was being done a few months back and every thing stays "average" the Editor team will have about 197K PPD... 177KPPD comming from Mort...Mark

Fixed.









And besides, we Editors have other tricks up our sleeves. Don't count on things staying 'average'.


----------



## r2tbone

Ok, say my friend runs the IT department at a local University. Is it fair if I go and set up clients there to run solely for this foldathon? I would have full permission of course.

I never thought of folding outside of my own systems before. I could literally...wow.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 
Ok, say my friend runs the IT department at a local University. Is it fair if I go and set up clients there to run solely for this foldathon? I would have full permission of course.

I never thought of folding outside of my own systems before. I could literally...wow.

If you have permission, there's no problem with that.

Try and get them Folding after the Foldathon too.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Fixed.









And besides, we Editors have other tricks up our sleeves. Don't count on things staying 'average'.









Maybe replace that Pentium D with something faster


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Maybe replace that Pentium D with something faster









Laugh all you want; my Pentium D will be on the winning team.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Laugh all you want; my Pentium D will be on the winning team.









Ahh








And how many of those points will it do?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Ahh








And how many of those points will it do?









It's there for morale support.


----------



## ducrider

any body aside from me noticed the troll zodac has not been using his trolling colors?any way i put out 50 plus k in the last foldathon and will double the this round,but have to watch my averave so not to get in the top 20.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's there for morale support.

Morale support is always good








I expect you guys to do great, markt is putting out amazing PPD. And even if we don't win, it'll be a lot of fun


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
any body aside from me noticed the troll zodac has not been using his trolling colors?any way i put out 50 plus k in the last foldathon and will double the this round,but have to watch my averave so not to get in the top 20.

I'm no troll! Stop trying to undermine my authority!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Morale support is always good








I expect you guys to do great, markt is putting out amazing PPD. And even if we don't win, it'll be a lot of fun









It will be; very fun indeed. And the fun will continue when the competition starts up again.


----------



## intelfan

I need a team please.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It will be; very fun indeed. And the fun will continue when the competition starts up again.









Definitely. The 3 weeks remaining should be long enough for people to snap up more hardware and fine-tune clients, so the advanced notice is great


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Im in








Cant wait..







I guess I need to install my second gtx275 for this one, cant let my team down, at least if someone wants me in his/her team


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
If bluedevil kicks back up to what was being done a few months back and every thing stays "average" the Editor team will have about 197K PPD... 177KPPD comming from Mort...

I don't think mort gets that much but I do lol.


----------



## r2tbone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Definitely. The 3 weeks remaining should be long enough for people to snap up more hardware and fine-tune clients, so the advanced notice is great

Very true.


----------



## louze001

This is really starting to heat up! My team (to be announced) is expecting around 300k+ ppd


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


This is really starting to heat up! My team (to be announced) is expecting around 300k+ ppd










Hmm... might be a close one then. This is going to be _a lot_ of fun.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


This is really starting to heat up! My team (to be announced) is expecting around 300k+ ppd










Woah...lol

Something is telling me that H3llscr3am and his EVGA SR-2 set-up are in your team.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Woah...lol

Something is telling me that H3llscr3am and his EVGA SR-2 set-up are in your team.










Haha, _something_?


----------



## markt

More than one can play at that game, I should have another i7 rig by then.
And I thought only one top 20 person per team.....


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Woah...lol

Something is telling me that H3llscr3am and his EVGA SR-2 set-up are in your team.










Haha we will see. Im expecting to fold just as much as the June foldathon which was a steady 200k ppd for three days.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


More than one can play at that game, I should have another i7 rig by then.
And I thought only one top 20 person per team.....


H3|| has been down for a while, so he's dropped out.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Haha we will see. Im expecting to fold just as much as the June foldathon which was a steady 200k ppd for three days.










That's incredible







. I'll probably have 15% of that


----------



## Yumyums

my rig will be ready well before the folathon starts so im going to be looking for a team if anyone is interested in another member. Ill be using my sig rig btw


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


And I thought only one top 20 person per team.....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Step 2: Find 3 other members (teams of 4). *Condition: Only 1 member per team can be in the top 20 daily PPD according to EOC on June 16th.*

Top 20 EOC:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
1    mklvotep
2    louze001    
3    455buick    
4    Magus2727
5    Ninjastryk    
6    K092084    
7    Extreme_Newbie
8    IFSSUX    
9    ColNewman    
10    Wannabe_OC    
11    Jihadzero    
12    ViperWC    
13    AvgWhiteGuy    
14    Jarble    
15    kiwwanna    
16    robt    
17    nighttraitor    
18    nckid4u    
19    nomolos606    
20    SergeantHop

[/CODE]



So, if they are capable of "top 20" points but are not on the list, they can still be on the same team.
There are plenty of people capable of being on the current list, but just are not folding at full steam


----------



## zodac

For anyone looking for a team, use this thread.


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Haha we will see. Im expecting to fold just as much as the June foldathon which was a steady 200k ppd for three days.










But now I have your 9800gx2... muahahaha


----------



## mmx+

Well, it looks unlikely that I'm going to be able to pick up the 8800GT by the time of the Foldathon








What this probably means then is I'll be looking at another GTX260, maybe some 8800GTs from OCN, or potentially a GTX400 card.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


So, if they are capable of "top 20" points but are not on the list, they can still be on the same team.
There are plenty of people capable of being on the current list, but just are not folding at full steam


Yeah, pretty much.

And people are already exploiting this loophole.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Yeah, pretty much.

And people are already exploiting this loophole.










We left it like that to tempt more people to up their PPD to challenge us.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Hmmm, if I could get myself a job before the foldathon... I would drop my pay into another GTX480 and stick it into my p4 system just for folding


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We left it like that to tempt more people to up their PPD to challenge us.










I think this is good, for example Tazi is easily capable of top-20 PPD but because he just set up his i7 rig recently he hasn't been getting those sort of points. So it encourages people to acquire new hardware, which is always great for FAH


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I think this is good, for example Tazi is easily capable of top-20 PPD but because he just set up his i7 rig recently he hasn't been getting those sort of points. So it encourages people to acquire new hardware, which is always great for FAH










Not good for our wallets though, especially those of a schoolboy.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We left it like that to tempt more people to up their PPD to challenge us.










Yeah and so far it looks like its working well. Im still disappointed about the 100's of people who signed up for June and never even folded


----------



## Aqualoon

Made me finally pull the trigger on that GTX 470 that I've been eying...course it had nothing to do with the fact that I needed to buy my lil brother a house warming gift...newp, nothing to do with that









Ok, so I just used the house warming as an excuse to buy the 470, I mean since I had to get him something anyways I might as well tack that on too right?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Yeah and so far it looks like its working well. Im still disappointed about the 100's of people who signed up for June and never even folded










Yeah, that's more my fault than anyone elses though. After no Foldathon in May, and holding the Foldathon earlier in the month, most of those people signed up (which was carried over from April, not new sign ups) didn't know about the Foldathon.

Should have sent out PMs...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Made me finally pull the trigger on that GTX 470 that I've been eying...course it had nothing to do with the fact that I needed to buy my lil brother a house warming gift...newp, nothing to do with that









Ok, so I just used the house warming as an excuse to buy the 470, I mean since I had to get him something anyways I might as well tack that on too right?


Didn't he used to have his old Folding name? He given that up?


----------



## mmx+

If a deal goes through with Tazi I may be picking up a pair of 8800GTX cards for $75 tomorrow


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


If a deal goes through with Tazi I may be picking up a pair of 8800GTX cards for $75 tomorrow










Not really helping your chances if you're buying from within your own team... unless he didn't have enough slots?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Yeah, pretty much.

And people are already exploiting this loophole.










This was intentional. We didn't want to limit people but we didn't want the teams too stacked. We hope this will promote growth in folding rigs


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not really helping your chances if you're buying from within your own team... *unless he didn't have enough slots?*


This. He's picking up a pair of 9800GTXs and a pair of what he thinks are 8800GTXs (could be GTSs though) tomorrow for $150 and he offered me the 8800s for $75. So I'm pretty sure there's no way he could run them, so it would help.
Do you think my XFX 650w PSU could run an i7 at 3.8ghz, a GTX260 and a pair of 8800GTXs?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Didn't he used to have his old Folding name? He given that up?


He did, he's Cook2139 here and for folding. He stopped folding







but he doesn't have a Nvidia card anymore anyways.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


This. He's picking up a pair of 9800GTXs and a pair of what he thinks are 8800GTXs (could be GTSs though) tomorrow for $150 and he offered me the 8800s for $75. So I'm pretty sure there's no way he could run them, so it would help.
Do you think my XFX 650w PSU could run an i7 at 3.8ghz, a GTX260 and a pair of 8800GTXs?



I'm going to say that it would run, but it's going to be cutting it close, very close, considering your rig is going to be at full load all the time. A quality 750W would handle that build no problem.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


I'm going to say that it would run, but it's going to be cutting it close, very close, considering your rig is going to be at full load all the time. A quality 750W would handle that build no problem.










Damn. I just bought this XFX a couple months ago















I know something like a TruePower New 750w would be great, but it's something else that I don't want to spend money on if I don't have to.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Damn. I just bought this XFX a couple months ago















I know something like a TruePower New 750w would be great, but it's something else that I don't want to spend money on if I don't have to.


If they are G92 8800GTS/9800GTX you can run them all with your unit.

You'll be pushing it, but you can still do it.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Damn. I just bought this XFX a couple months ago















I know something like a TruePower New 750w would be great, but it's something else that I don't want to spend money on if I don't have to.


I'm still pretty confident that your rig will run no problems on full load 24/7, just that it's not a good long term solution.









EDIT: Bleh, Tator Tot beat me to it, listen to him.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


So, if they are capable of "top 20" points but are not on the list, they can still be on the same team.
There are plenty of people capable of being on the current list, but just are not folding at full steam



Here's my point. 
So if I held back and dropped out of the top 20, but when the contest started I could jump in with a couple other top 20 folders?
You see what I mean? It's a loophole is all. I'm not trippin.


----------



## Epona

It says top twenty on... yesterday.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


It says top twenty on... yesterday.


Missed that.....


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Here's my point. 
So if I held back and dropped out of the top 20, but when the contest started I could jump in with a couple other top 20 folders?
You see what I mean? It's a loophole is all. I'm not trippin.


Ah...but you didn't drop out of the top 20, and your heart wouldn't let you drop out of the top 20 at any time as you want to get maximum PPD at all times, AND they are only taking the top 20 on June 16th, so even if you dropped out now, it wouldn't matter.









Didn't Z and morti say that you guys meant for this to be a loophole? 0_0


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Rules:
Each team may only have 1 member of the top 20 according to EOC, at time of this post and day of the Foldathon.


It says at the time of the OP, as well as during the foldathon. So I guess he wrote the top 20 down 17 hours ago.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Didn't Z and morti say that you guys meant for this to be a loophole? 0_0


Yes, it's a clever ploy to get us folders to buy more folding hardware to get a nice jump on the #6 team.

I see what you guys are doing in the back alleys and special rooms that you folding editors discuss things in.


----------



## markt

I realized I missed that time on the rules. My apologies.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Yes, it's a clever ploy to get us folders to buy more folding hardware to get a nice jump on the #6 team.

I see what you guys are doing in the back alleys and special rooms that you folding editors discuss things in.










What are you talking about? I said it to everyone.


----------



## markt

Nobody has to MAKE me buy hardware...I do that completely on my own.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What are you talking about? I said it to everyone.









Oh...I knew that...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Nobody has to MAKE me buy hardware...I do that completely on my own.









I need to justify my hardware addiction, and it's easier to do if I pass the blame onto someone else. Z for example, is perfect for doing just this.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I'm in, if someone wants me on there team let me know.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I need to justify my hardware addiction, and it's easier to do if I pass the blame onto someone else. Z for example, is perfect for doing just this.

You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## markt

Can I vent something though? Not singling anyone out, but is anyone else tired of those I'm gonna quit folding threads? Boohoo my house is hot, blah blah blah... Come sit in my house. OK done complaining lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Can I vent something though? Not singling anyone out, but is anyone else tired of those I'm gonna quit folding threads? Boohoo my house is hot, blah blah blah... Come sit in my house. OK done complaining lol.

Aye, it's boiling here right now...

In fact, I _was_ going to make one of those threads... but I guess I won't now.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Aye, it's boiling here right now...

In fact, I _was_ going to make one of those threads... but I guess I won't now.

Thanks, appreciate that.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I fold 24/7 and wouldn't mind joining a team. If anyone thinks my PPD is decent and wants to throw me in, do go for it. Stats below. I should be in the top 1,000 before the foldathon.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508479


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Thanks, appreciate that.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
I fold 24/7 and wouldn't mind joining a team. If anyone thinks my PPD is decent and wants to throw me in, do go for it. Stats below. I should be in the top 1,000 before the foldathon.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508479

ygpm


----------



## Tator Tot

Folding makes me sleepy, that's my only complaint. I just watch that thing spin for hours and hour and hours and fold and fold and fold....


----------



## markt

Can we make a rule? If you're going to quit, do it quietly and don't bring the whole team down and give them thoughts like that.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Can I vent something though? Not singling anyone out, but is anyone else tired of those I'm gonna quit folding threads? Boohoo my house is hot, blah blah blah... Come sit in my house. OK done complaining lol.

This is why I installed a 5000 BTU window AC unit in my computer room. It's not hot at all, my entire house is under 75F


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Can I vent something though? Not singling anyone out, but is anyone else tired of those I'm gonna quit folding threads? Boohoo my house is hot, blah blah blah... Come sit in my house. OK done complaining lol.

I feel ya 100%.

Whoever has the money to buy a bunch of hardware to fold on, will also have the money to buy an AC unit. If not, well, they are just asking for it.









I like to think of my computer more of a foot warmer, rather than a nuisance.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I feel ya 100%.

Whoever has the money to buy a bunch of hardware to fold on, will also have the money to buy an AC unit. If not, well, they are just asking for it.









I like to think of my computer more of a foot warmer, rather than a nuisance.









My own personal sauna.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
If they are G92 8800GTS/9800GTX you can run them all with your unit.

You'll be pushing it, but you can still do it.

Well, I'd be buying the 8800s, I think he's going to keep the 9800s. I don't know at this point whether they're the G92 8800GTs or the G80 8800GTSs/8800GTXs. Hopefully 2 8800GTS G92s, that would be awesome to get 2 for $75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I'm still pretty confident that your rig will run no problems on full load 24/7, just that it's not a good long term solution.









EDIT: Bleh, Tator Tot beat me to it, listen to him.









Well, it would just be for the foldathon, and then I'd come up with something else to do for power. I don't care if I'm running at close to 100% load for 3 days, surely the PSU can handle that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yes, it's a clever ploy to get us folders to buy more folding hardware to get a nice jump on the #6 team.

I see what you guys are doing in the back alleys and special rooms that you folding editors discuss things in.









It really is great, I likely would be getting more GPUs anyways, but this is justification









Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Can I vent something though? Not singling anyone out, but is anyone else tired of those I'm gonna quit folding threads? Boohoo my house is hot, blah blah blah... Come sit in my house. OK done complaining lol.

I know what you mean, it's 90F+ every day here in NC so my room is very warm. Even with just the i7 and GTX260. But for FAH I'll get over it


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, it would just be for the foldathon, and then I'd come up with something else to do for power. I don't care if I'm running at close to 100% load for 3 days, surely the PSU can handle that.

The foldathon is only 2 days, so that is even better for you.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
This is why I installed a 5000 BTU window AC unit in my computer room. It's not hot at all, my entire house is under 75F










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I feel ya 100%.

Whoever has the money to buy a bunch of hardware to fold on, will also have the money to buy an AC unit. If not, well, they are just asking for it.









I like to think of my computer more of a foot warmer, rather than a nuisance.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, I'd be buying the 8800s, I think he's going to keep the 9800s. I don't know at this point whether they're the G92 8800GTs or the G80 8800GTSs/8800GTXs. Hopefully 2 8800GTS G92s, that would be awesome to get 2 for $75

Well, it would just be for the foldathon, and then I'd come up with something else to do for power. I don't care if I'm running at close to 100% load for 3 days, surely the PSU can handle that.

It really is great, I likely would be getting more GPUs anyways, but this is justification









I know what you mean, it's 90F+ every day here in NC so my room is very warm. Even with just the i7 and GTX260. But for FAH I'll get over it
















Y'all make me proud. Glad there's some hardcore folders around...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
The foldathon is only 2 days, so that is even better for you.

Well, I'll have things set up by Tuesday at the latest just to make sure that it'll work, so it'll probably be a bit more than 3 days for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Y'all make me proud. Glad there's some hardcore folders around...

I'm not sure I qualify as "hardcore" with under 300k point and a setup that barely manages 20k PPD, but thank you anyways! It mean a lot to hear that from you


----------



## kcuestag

Damn, too bad I won't be at home at all in July, else I would love to participate on this Foldathon









Anyways, i'll try and see if my brother can set up my PS3 for few days when the Foldathon takes place, as he will be at home, but I wont


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Y'all make me proud. Glad there's some hardcore folders around...

I KNOW I don't qualify as a hardcore folder, but...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, I'll have things set up by Tuesday at the latest just to make sure that it'll work, so it'll probably be a bit more than 3 days for me.

I'm not sure I qualify as "hardcore" with under 300k point and a setup that barely manages 20k PPD, but thank you anyways! It mean a lot to hear that from you









^^^what he said.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
Damn, too bad I won't be at home at all in July, else I would love to participate on this Foldathon

Anyways, i'll try and see if my brother can set up my PS3 for few days when the Foldathon takes place, as he will be at home, but I wont

Keep your computer on and folding the whole time you are away.


----------



## darksun20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Y'all make me proud. Glad there's some hardcore folders around...

I just noticed you were in B.R. Nice to see a fellow Louisiana boy 'round here. I work in B.R. live in Denham.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Y'all make me proud. Glad there's some hardcore folders around...


Even used a hammer to install the thing









Not sure if I would qualify as hardcore tho, don't bring in enough PPD I'm afraid.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Even used a hammer to install the thing









Not sure if I would qualify as hardcore tho, don't bring in enough PPD I'm afraid.


I'd like to sig that, to vindicate me recommending a hammer for all situations, but sig's a bit full...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'd like to sig that, to vindicate me recommending a hammer for all situations, but sig's a bit full...










Use a hammer to compress it?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


i'd like to sig that, to vindicate me recommending a hammer for all situations, but sig's a bit full...










Spoiler tags:
quote goes here


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Use a hammer to compress it?


I lost my online hammer.







And the banhammer jsut destroys sigs...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I lost my online hammer.







And the banhammer jsut destroys sigs...


The banhammer is a pain indeed, and I cant find an online hammer. Tried google but I just get random hammers


----------



## Tank

ok, just got home and only need two more people to join my team,anyone interested?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


ok, just got home and only need two more people to join my team,anyone interested?


ygpm


----------



## jj22

This is really cool. Does it make a different for the Folding at Home Project? Just curious how much power this forum collectively has. Can we use our PS3's for the competition??







J/K


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


I just noticed you were in B.R. Nice to see a fellow Louisiana boy 'round here. I work in B.R. live in Denham.


Denham springs, I used to work in that area.. cool man.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj22*


Can we use our PS3's for the competition??







J/K


yes, you can use as much as you have.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


yes, you can use as much as you have.


not just can, but should...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


not just can, but should...


Not just should, but better.


----------



## runeazn

Me wants a team muhahaha

i fold from 1+ GMT at 4 o clock till 12 o clock the 2 dayz

i fold in sig rig with my CPU+GPU

so a i7 965 + a GTX275 some nice PPD!!

pm me


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

better? The BEST!! This is OCN!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


better? The BEST!! This is OCN!











He was using "better" like "must", not like an improvement. Think about this: "not just should, but best"


----------



## markt

Hardcore = Not crying about the heat, power bill(noting it or posting it is ok), and devoting your hardware without compromise. You really know you are when you play games while folding too. And not turn it off to do so.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Oh in that case then I have no complaints. I live about a mile off the coast in SoCal, which means typically decently cool weather, I have free electricity, and the only complaint is not enough money for more hardware or electrical outlets to plug into.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Hardcore = Not crying about the heat, power bill(noting it or posting it is ok), and devoting your hardware without compromise. You really know you are when you play games while folding too. And not turn it off to do so.


Oh, OK. I haven't gamed on anything other than my laptop since April because it hurts my PPD too much. So I may have what would be a great gaming rig, but I haven't tried a single game on it since the i7 rebuild








I honestly don't know how much my rig draws in terms of electricity, my parents pay it. I've offered to pay for part of it but they don't want help, and I'm not going to press the subject


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Hardcore = Not crying about the heat, power bill(noting it or posting it is ok), and devoting your hardware without compromise. You really know you are when you play games while folding too. And not turn it off to do so.


Hah, play games? I have pretty much became a non-gamer due to folding.








But I GPU + SMP fold whenever I do play games. GPU3 works good for this.


----------



## LiLChris

I play games while folding, but that usually kills my ppd by alot. Lol
The heat doesnt bother me, even with temps of miami being in the 100s last 2 weeks, i blast my AC. 
And the power costs aint so bad.

Just connected my q6600 rig and its folding for the first time. 
Its getting tested but cant fold 24/7 due to stock heatsink.


















Got my 8800gts folding again first time in 2 weeks, and GTX 480 being setup today. 
This is going to kick my last foldathon's score like no tomorrow. Lol

I need to find a new HSF for my q6600 its crying out to me! 
If some1 can point me to one it would be great. (cheap one)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*










He was using "better" like "must", not like an improvement. Think about this: "not just should, but best"










I know that, but that doesnt mean I cant change it to my likings


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Hardcore = Not crying about the heat, power bill(noting it or posting it is ok), and devoting your hardware without compromise. You really know you are when you play games while folding too. And not turn it off to do so.


When my PC makes my room too hot, I leave the room.....
If the power bill gets too high I turn of other electrical appliances....
And instead of playing PC games I find something else to do....

Just sayin'....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I play games while folding, but that usually kills my ppd by alot. Lol
The heat doesnt bother me, even with temps of miami being in the 100s last 2 weeks, i blast my AC. 
And the power costs aint so bad.

Just connected my q6600 rig and its folding for the first time. 
Its getting tested but cant fold 24/7 due to stock heatsink.


















Got my 8800gts folding again first time in 2 weeks, and GTX 480 being setup today. 
This is going to kick my last foldathon's score like no tomorrow. Lol

I need to find a new HSF for my q6600 its crying out to me! 
If some1 can point me to one it would be great


Xigmatek HDT-S1283 or Cooler Master Hyper 212+ will handle a Q6600 up to 3.4ghz.

I'm almost certainly going to have a Q6600 up and folding (a friend of mine said he'd set it up tonight) as well as the X4 955, so that's 11k between the two. And if I get the GPUs from Tazi that's another 11k or so, so I could potentially be pushing 45k PPD!


----------



## zodac

Top 20, here you come.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


When my PC makes my room too hot, I leave the room.....
If the power bill gets too high I turn of other electrical appliances....
And instead of playing PC games I find something else to do....

Just sayin'....










Yeah, I have this fan that even if its hot you stay cool and it blows so hard you have not aim it near pictures on the wall. Or clocks etc.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Top 20, here you come.










Now that would be cool. But with all of the people ramping up for the foldathon I wouldn't be surprised if that wasn't enough, at least for that period. Maybe afterwords if people slowed down a bit


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Xigmatek HDT-S1283 or Cooler Master Hyper 212+ will handle a Q6600 up to 3.4ghz.

I'm almost certainly going to have a Q6600 up and folding (a friend of mine said he'd set it up tonight) as well as the X4 955, so that's 11k between the two. And if I get the GPUs from Tazi that's another 11k or so, so I could potentially be pushing 45k PPD!


I'm definitely a fan of the Xigmatek, I have one on all my rigs and my x6 at 4.0 stays around 48-50 while folding, though those clocks may go up a bit for the foldathon.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Xigmatek HDT-S1283 or Cooler Master Hyper 212+ will handle a Q6600 up to 3.4ghz.


Locked BIOS









Thats why i need a cheap replacement. The current one is beyond crappy. 
Dam HP pc! Ive tried figuring out how to unlock it no luck though.

I'll take a used one if I can find it on here at OCN market.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Yeah, I have this fan that even if its hot you stay cool and it blows so hard you have not aim it near pictures on the wall. Or clocks etc.


those fans are called deltas.....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I'm definitely a fan of the Xigmatek, I have one on all my rigs and my x6 at 4.0 stays around 48-50 while folding, though those clocks may go up a bit for the foldathon.









Great cooler, what my friend has on his Q6600. I'm going to see if we can get it up to 3ghz+ before the Foldathon to bring in an extra couple K PPD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Locked BIOS









Thats why i need a cheap replacement. The current one is beyond crappy.
Dam HP pc! Ive tried figuring out how to unlock it no luck though.

Well if you won't be OCing, a HDT-S963 would be fine, I had one that took my X4 955 to 3.7ghz, and keep in mind that the X4 is a 125w CPU


----------



## spartacus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Yeah, I have this fan that even if its hot you stay cool and it blows so hard you have not aim it near pictures on the wall. Or clocks etc.

Hahaha. Nice!


----------



## LiLChris

Ill probably get the CM Hyper 212+ its $25 from what i saw.
If i find one in marketplace ill buy it there, it has to wait till July.

I wish i can overclock it, I am considering software to atleast 3ghz from the current 2.4ghz.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Ill probably get the CM Hyper 212+ its $25 from what i saw.
If i find one in marketplace ill buy it there, it has to wait till July.

I wish i can overclock it, I am considering software to atleast 3ghz from the current 2.4ghz.

212+ handles the 775's beautifully. I've put it on 3 E8400s and a Q6600, plus I'm about to fit mine with it.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
212+ handles the 775's beautifully. I've put it on 3 E8400s and a Q6600, plus I'm about to fit mine with it.

Good you can help me when I do get it, then i can finally see your rig in person.









Cause trust me its going to be a mission and a half...look at the horrible case I have to deal with.
http://www.itechnews.net/wp-content/...nter-m8000.jpg

Oh +rep mmx+ & stealth for the 212+.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Here's to hoping my new PSU's and GPU's come in Monday so I can reconfigure all my rigs to maximize my PPD. This foldathon already set me back a cool 800 dollars.







Oh well just more spare parts for when I build more folding rigs down the road.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Cause trust me its going to be a mission and a half...look at the horrible case I have to deal with.
http://www.itechnews.net/wp-content/...nter-m8000.jpg

That's ok, I'm going to have to take a dremel to this case so I can cut a hole in the side panel that the cooler will stick through. That way I have an extra exhaust fan.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Good you can help me when I do get it, then i can finally see your rig in person.









Cause trust me its going to be a mission and a half...look at the horrible case I have to deal with.
http://www.itechnews.net/wp-content/...nter-m8000.jpg

Oh +rep mmx+ & stealth for the 212+.









That looks bad. I hate hate *hate* retail PCs.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Current #20 producer for our team has 29,938 point average. Right now mine is 29,250.

That's the closest I've been to top 20. Gotta achieve top 20, take a screen shot, and then back down a bit.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


That's ok, I'm going to have to take a dremel to this case so I can cut a hole in the side panel that the cooler will stick through. That way I have an extra exhaust fan.


Lmao, yea I think i have to make a few holes just to get the HSF in there.
I cant even take off the mobo without cutting half the metal in there.

Oh well its for a good cause, and cause this foldathon is going to be a hell of alot better than my last.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*









That looks bad. I hate hate *hate* retail PCs.


It was a gift I had no choice...Lol


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Ill probably get the CM Hyper 212+ its $25 from what i saw.
If i find one in marketplace ill buy it there, it has to wait till July.

I wish i can overclock it, I am considering software to atleast 3ghz from the current 2.4ghz.


is there software to OC retail intel PC's?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

So, do we need to create a new folding team or do we just continue folding for 37726?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's just a team, we're still folding for OCN. All that will happen is they'll combine all the points of the four member teams and see who did the most. Just something to spice it up a bit.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


is there software to OC retail intel PC's?


Nope... there is something out there to overclock Dells, but it's crap. It doesn't work and when it does it's very unstable.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


It's just a team, we're still folding for OCN.


This, all your settings will be the same


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


This, all your settings will be the same










Good. Because I'll be on a cruise July 5-8 and won't be around to change my team number







Guess I'll just keep folding 24/7 like I have been!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Good. Because I'll be on a cruise July 5-8 and won't be around to change my team number







Guess I'll just keep folding 24/7 like I have been!


Good to hear, keep the points coming


----------



## Baldy

Oh yeah, we got our team of 4.


----------



## bwatt22

ooh, if anyone wants me send a PM







I am going to have my GTX480x2 and i7 980X back online by then







. Perhaps have the 480's under water by then too


----------



## Tank

all right, finally got my team together...it consist of extreme_newbie, technoredneck95, veblen, and myself


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


all right, finally got my team together...it consist of extreme_newbie, technoredneck95, veblen, and myself


You can bet that the Folding editors are worried about us







Little do they know but we have more than a few tricks up our sleeves


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


You can bet that the Folding editors are worried about us







Little do they know but we have more than a few tricks up our sleeves










Anything to de-throne the editors is great, Z is claiming that her PentD will be on the winning team but I don't want to see that happen


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Anything to de-throne the editors is great, Z is claiming that her PentD will be on the winning team but I don't want to see that happen

















That wont happen


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Anything to de-throne the editors is great, Z is claiming that her PentD will be on the winning team but I don't want to see that happen

















(s)he maxes out at like 6k ppd, (s)he wont be on the winning team soley because of that


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


(s)he maxes out at like 6k ppd, (s)he wont be on the winning team soley because of that


Yes, but they have markt. I'm not worried about Z because I can easily do 3x or more than she can (probably 4x now with the Q6600), but markt does serious PPD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


(s)he maxes out at like 6k ppd, (s)he wont be on the winning team soley because of that


Well, the others on the team produce a lot... And its she









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yes, but they have markt. I'm not worried about Z because I can easily do 3x or more than she can (probably 4x now with the Q6600), but markt does serious PPD


Indeed








Though if I get an other bug wu....


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Well, the others on the team produce a lot... And* its she*










I beg to differ


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Dont worry mmx+, your team may or may not beat the editors, but mine will


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Dont worry mmx+, your team may or may not beat the editors, but mine will










Oh, I think our chance is good. If Tazi can get the issues with his rig sorted out we'll probably be at 200k PPD, if not more. I personally hope to have at least 40k PPD (about 27k right now)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yes, but they have markt. I'm not worried about Z because I can easily do 3x or more than she can (probably 4x now with the Q6600), but markt does serious PPD


last time i checked so did Magus, who is on your team

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Well, the others on the team produce a lot... *And its she*










prove it


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


last time i checked so did Magus, who is on your team

prove it


I wont prove it, just choose one, girl or boy!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


last time i checked so did Magus, who is on your team


Well, Markt's 24 hour average is 190k. While Magus is putting out great PPD and I'm very glad to have him on our team, his 24 hour average is 64k


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I wont prove it, just choose one, girl or boy!


(s)he must be classified as an it for the rest of eternity


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


last time i checked so did Magus, who is on your team


Is Magus the one who is folding on school computers equipped with i7s?
Or is that someone else...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Is Magus the one who is folding on school computers equipped with i7s?
Or is that someone else...


Yes he is


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Is Magus the one who is folding on school computers equipped with i7s?
Or is that someone else...


Yep, that's Magus








8-10 stock-clocked i7 860s I believe


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Is Magus the one who is folding on school computers equipped with i7s?
Or is that someone else...


Thats Magus as far as I know








Darn I7 farm...









Lol at the 2 posts above me, I guess im slow...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Lol at the 2 posts above me, I guess im slow...










We're just quick with the posts, have to keep my PPD up!


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


We're just quick with the posts, have to keep my PPD up!


can i has my gts 250 back, lol


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yep, that's Magus








8-10 stock-clocked i7 860s I believe

















crap, I believe he said he had access to more, but was not using them all to save electric or something like that.

If I had access to all the computers at my college... thats some serious PPD. At least 500 computers in the computer labs.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


can i has my gts 250 back, lol


Noooes!









Have the shaders at 1900 and can pull down 5-7k PPD depending on the WU


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


We're just quick with the posts, have to keep my PPD up!


I dont have to, 6040 slowing things down... it was going too good to be true...







1smp every 2 updates and 2gpu2's every update, so 2.5kppd/update








I like constant points, though its back to the rollercoaster now


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Noooes!









Have the shaders at 1900 and can pull down 5-7k PPD depending on the WU










very nice...guess you keep it colder than i did, lol. ahh well, if only i can get my backup one to register properly...


----------



## Aqualoon

PPD can also means "Posts Per Day"










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


very nice...guess you keep it colder than i did, lol. ahh well, if only i can get my backup one to register properly...


Installed a 5000 BTU Window AC unit in my computer room to keep the ambients low, my ambient temps in my PC room range from 68-72F...s'all good


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yep, that's Magus








8-10 stock-clocked i7 860s I believe

























hes been in my radar for a day or two and will pass me if he keeps folding at the rate he is


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I dont have to, 6040 slowing things down... it was going too good to be true...







1smp every 2 updates and 2gpu2's every update, so 2.5kppd/update








I like constant points, though its back to the rollercoaster now










I should be at an average of about 3k/update, although in reality I'm going to get right around 1k most updates (GTX260) and then irregular large updates when the Q6600, i7 860, and P8600 turn in WUs


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
PPD can also means "Posts Per Day"










Installed a 5000 BTU Window AC unit in my computer room to keep the ambients low, my ambient temps in my PC room range from 68-72F...s'all good









guess that beats my ambient of 32Â°c right now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
PPD can also means "Posts Per Day"










Dear goodness.... I need some sleep now!








This folding is asking too much from me, soon I'll wear clothes with the [email protected] logo, eat food with their label of approval and so on


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Dear goodness.... I need some sleep now!








This folding is asking too much from me, soon I'll wear clothes with the [email protected] logo, eat food with their label of approval and so on









you mean you dont have a [email protected] tattoo yet?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
you mean you dont have a [email protected] tattoo yet?

I'll make an appointment with a local tattoo shop, I need one fast


----------



## Magus2727

My ears are burning.... yes I have a few *cough cough* i7's at my disposal. the permission is more of an allowance. they indicated that if it will run I can run it...

That being said i have had a few warnings that people have complained about slow computers and they said i had a "run a way program running on it" i have cleared things up but I want to stay on goo terms. I am not allowing 10-15 min cool down periods between WU's on each machine. I am using 10 right now, have 15 clients set up and have about 90 computers in the lab.

I am very appreciative that the school is allowing for this use and do not want to be a "jerk" to others in my academic field that will actually be using the computers for school use. during the summer there may be a hand full of people using the whole lab. once school starts I will limit the CPU's to only use 4 cores so that 4 other cores are completely open for other students.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
(s)he maxes out at like 6k ppd, (s)he wont be on the winning team soley because of that


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yes, but they have markt. I'm not worried about Z because I can easily do 3x or more than she can (probably 4x now with the Q6600), but markt does serious PPD

I can get a good 14-18k PPD if necessary; maybe more by the time the Foldathon comes around.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
prove it


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I wont prove it, just choose one, girl or boy!

Thank you; whether you believe me or not is one thing, but at least pick one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
(s)he must be classified as an it for the rest of eternity

Only by you.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 







hes been in my radar for a day or two and will pass me if he keeps folding at the rate he is









I am coming after yea!!!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I can get a good 14-18k PPD if necessary; maybe more by the time the Foldathon comes around.









I'll be 100k+ once IT figures out why SMP cant get to the internet....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Only by you.









and archer....


----------



## grillinman

Anybody want me on their team? I ordered a Q9550 and GTX 470 today...mucho PPD! And yes my SMP does already kick out bonus PPD.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I can get a good 14-18k PPD if necessary; maybe more by the time the Foldathon comes around.









Thank you; whether you believe me or not is one thing, but at least pick one.

Well it would be great then if you could manage 20k+, especially every day. I doubt I'll be able to manage 40k+ every day, but I should be able to do 30k without too much trouble:

i7 860: 15k PPD
C2D P8600: 1.5k PPD
GTX260: 7k PPD
Q6600: 5k PPD
X4 955: 6.5k PPD
And I should be adding 1 or 2 more 9600GTs over the weekend (friend's GPUs), and maybe more GPUs to my sig rig

Magus stops for no one









And I believe you Z


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I'll be 100k+ once IT figures out why SMP cant get to the internet....

While that may be, you were still wrong.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
and archer....

You might have noticed archer enjoys the trolling. He knows the truth.


----------



## Aqualoon

My bad guys - I take full responsibility for Z


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
My bad guys - I take full responsibility for Z

Though I do enjoy blaming you for things... I think this one should be shared.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
While that may be, you were still wrong.

i thought we were comparing e-peens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You might have noticed archer enjoys the trolling. He knows the truth.

Without a Zodac-athon the rest us of may never know


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
i thought we were comparing e-peens

Without a Zodac-athon the rest us of may never know

Even with that, you wouldn't believe it.









You enjoy having a reason to doubt me anyway.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Even with that, you wouldn't believe it.









You enjoy having a reason to doubt me anyway.

youre very doubtable and i might believe it. If it was a picture of you holding a sheet of paper that said zodac, in front of those really cool Northern Ireland Rocks


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
i thought we were comparing e-peens

Without a Zodac-athon the rest us of may never know

Ask archer...







And if I was you I would stop talking about the Zthon, or Z will hit you with a pan...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
youre very doubtable and i might believe it. If it was a picture of you holding a sheet of paper that said zodac, in front of those really cool Northern Ireland Rocks

I'm not _in_ Northern Ireland.

Silly Canadian.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Ask archer...







And if I was you I would stop talking about the Zthon, or Z will hit you with a pan...









No, he did not mean 'ban'.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, he did not mean 'ban'.


Lol, I dont have the right to talk about bans, so I'll stay with pans


----------



## mmx+

Does anyone know about folding on laptop GPUs? I've been offered a 9800M GTS (basically a 9600GT--one of the potential 2 from my list above) for folding if temps are reasonable. I obviously don't want to bake it, but as long as temps stay under 80c it's OK, right?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Does anyone know about folding on laptop GPUs? I've been offered a 9800M GTS (basically a 9600GT--one of the potential 2 from my list above) for folding if temps are reasonable. I obviously don't want to bake it, but as long as temps stay under 80c it's OK, right?


Alone, yes, though CPU temps rise a fair bit too with laptop GPU Folding. Watch that too, otherwise it's fine.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Alone, yes, though CPU temps rise a fair bit too with laptop GPU Folding. Watch that too, otherwise it's fine.


OK. It has a 2.8ghz C2D so if I had to choose FAH on the CPU or GPU I'd choose the GPU, it could probably get 2.5k whereas the CPU could probably only do 2k tops. Not a huge difference, but I prefer GPU folding anyways (more consistent points)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


but I prefer GPU folding anyways (more consistent points)


This! Thats why I want to get my gpu's running again... If I could only had some money for watercooling stuff....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


This! Thats why I want to get my gpu's running again... If I could only had some money for watercooling stuff....










What happened to them?









I'd much rather have 20k from GPUs than 25k PPD from bigadv just because I would hate waiting 2.5 days for each WU


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What happened to them?









I'd much rather have 20k from GPUs than 25k PPD from bigadv just because I would hate waiting 2.5 days for each WU










I cant stand the heat... And I pay for the power too








Ill try to finish my current casemod tomorrow, so I have a rig to put at least my gts250 in. With the q9550 it should get ~ 12kppd, plus the 20k the sig produces without bigadv(so 1x smp 7 and the gtx).


----------



## SpcCdr

Which statement is true??









From the OP:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


<snip>

Step 1: Sign up with the normal link. You have to be signed up like normal but if you participated last month you don't need to sign-up again.
Step 2: Find 3 other members (teams of 4). *Condition: Only 1 member per team can be in the top 20 daily PPD according to EOC on June 16th.*
Step 3: Pick a Team Name - must be forum appropriate. 
Step 4: Sign up your members. All sign-ups are final so make sure your team is set before signing up!

<snip>
Rules:
[*] *Each team may only have 1 member of the top 20 according to EOC, at time of this post and day of the Foldathon.*
[*]No priming WUs (pausing the client and starting it at the beginning of the Foldathon), but -bigadv members may choose to fold A3 units to time the dump of a -bigadv
[*]No collaboration of multiple members under a single username.
[*]The official stats will be posted in this thread. Any tie in stats will result in randomization to find winner.
<snip>


So which is it?
The nature of the discussion in this thread (loopholes for upgrading) indicates that as long as your team only *had* 1 top 20er (as indicated from the screenshot from the 16th) then it's a free-for-all upgrade frenzy.

However... if the second statement is true... that would mean everybody is pretty much stuck in a status quo at current PPD production levels! (For those near the 30K PPD top 20 threshold.)

Just asking for clarification!
Thanks Mort/Z et al.
Cheers








Fold ON


----------



## IrDewey

Anyone want to get me into a team? I've done 30K PPD in the past, and can probably surpass it.


----------



## mmx+

I don't know where you're getting the second part
















What I see is that as long as only one member was top-20 on the 16th you're good to go, regardless of how many are later


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I don't know where you're getting the second part
















What I see is that as long as only one member was top-20 on the 16th you're good to go, regardless of how many are later

^^ it's right there (even in your screenshot








First line under
Rules:
*Each team may only have 1 member of the top 20 according to EOC, at time of this post and day of the Foldathon.*
Cheers ALL
Fold ON


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
^^ it's right there (even in your screenshot








First line under
Rules:
*Each team may only have 1 member of the top 20 according to EOC, at time of this post and day of the Foldathon.*
Cheers ALL
Fold ON









Oh, duh 








Reading comprehension fail


----------



## LiLChris

Now if only i can find a top 20 for our last spot.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
^^ it's right there (even in your screenshot








First line under
Rules:
*Each team may only have 1 member of the top 20 according to EOC, at time of this post and day of the Foldathon.*
Cheers ALL
Fold ON









I didn't notice that, good catch. I understand that there should only be 1 top 20 folder per team but there has to be a cut off date and I was under the impression that June 16th was that date.
The goal of these foldathons is to have some fun and to encourage folders to "give er all she got". If a non-top 20 folder joins a team ,and then decides they want to upgrade hardware to add more PPD, then that's a good thing. Not only does it help the team it helps the entire folding community.


----------



## mmx+

If you can only have one top-20 during the foldathon that would be disasterous since I know Infineon will have 2, maybe more


----------



## paleblue

I want to join a team! I average between 27k and 34k ppd with bigadv and 4 gpu's running. PM me...

my stats... http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510645


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
i want to join a team! I average between 27k and 34k ppd with bigadv and 4 gpu's running. Pm me...

My stats... http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510645


ygpm


----------



## Monster34

I'll join a team as well. Averaging 25-27k per day.
Drop me a pm.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpcCdr*


Which statement is true??









From the OP:

So which is it?
The nature of the discussion in this thread (loopholes for upgrading) indicates that as long as your team only *had* 1 top 20er (as indicated from the screenshot from the 16th) then it's a free-for-all upgrade frenzy.

However... if the second statement is true... that would mean everybody is pretty much stuck in a status quo at current PPD production levels! (For those near the 30K PPD top 20 threshold.)

Just asking for clarification!
Thanks Mort/Z et al.
Cheers








Fold ON


Sorry about that. The official rule is:

Quote:



Condition: Only 1 member per team can be in the top 20 daily PPD according to EOC on June 16th.


I was going to have it be the other option except that it won't promote growth of folding rigs. With the change in prizes to be somewhat random, having stacked teams isn't as much of an issue now.


----------



## jarble

putting the final touches on the folding fanatics







hope to be good to go by the end of the weekend


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Sorry about that. The official rule is:

I was going to have it be the other option except that it won't promote growth of folding rigs. With the change in prizes to be somewhat random, having stacked teams isn't as much of an issue now.


Awesome, thanks for clearing it up mort! I'm glad to know that I won't be violating anything if I up my PPD significantly


----------



## spartacus

Random: Wait, wait.... so ... making top 20 is only about 30k ppd????


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Random: Wait, wait.... so ... making top 20 is only about 30k ppd????


Currently. But it'll probably go up a lot during the foldathon


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Currently. But it'll probably go up a lot during the foldathon


Yeah... but 30k ppd doesn't seem like a whole lot.
Especially with all these i7's and stuff.

As soon as I can get this first _real_ job (=money), I'm getting into the top 20.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Yeah... but 30k ppd doesn't seem like a whole lot.
Especially with all these i7's and stuff.

As soon as I can get this first _real_ job, I'm getting into the top 20.










I'm pretty close (once the Q6600 starts consistently turning in WUs I'll be at about 28k), so another 8800GT or higher should put me as top-20. Very exciting


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm pretty close (once the Q6600 starts consistently turning in WUs I'll be at about 28k), so another 8800GT or higher should put me as top-20. Very exciting


















Cool.
I impulse bought a gx2 just for this fold-a-thon.... probably shouldn't have.
If I get hired soon, my first earnings after the essentials are going to build me a farm.... the market seems to have a lot of 295's floating around....









(ehh, I can dream. lol)


----------



## mmx+

I have a short-term job that's going to net me at least $500, I'm not sure how much more. So I may get 2 more GTX260s and a TruePower New 750w, or maybe a pair of GX2s and a TPN 750w. Not really sure, but I'd love more PPD. 2 GX2s would do at least 20k, which could put me at or close to 50k


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I have a short-term job that's going to net me at least $500, I'm not sure how much more. So I may get 2 more GTX260s and a TruePower New 750w, or maybe a pair of GX2s and a TPN 750w. Not really sure, but I'd love more PPD. 2 GX2s would do at least 20k, which could put me at or close to 50k










That's great! Fold on!








If I get a farm up, I'll come gunning for you.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


That's great! Fold on!








If I get a farm up, I'll come gunning for you.

















You're 400 spots ahead of me















I think my parents will attempt to stop me from acquiring a pair of new GPUs, they already complain about the power usage so I don't think they'd like another 300w or several hundred dollars spent on GPUs. So I'll attempt to persuade them to let me, or I'll get a friend to order them for me


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You're 400 spots ahead of me


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spartacus* 









lol








I'm coming for you, EOC thinks it'll only be 1.2 months before I overtake you








Time for more PPD on your part


----------



## spartacus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
lol








I'm coming for you, EOC thinks it'll only be 1.2 months before I overtake you








Time for more PPD on your part
















Yeah, yeah.... besides the foldathons, I haven't been folding much at all since the CC.







We'll see what happens this month...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Yeah, yeah.... besides the foldathons, I haven't been folding much at all since the CC.







We'll see what happens this month...










Not folding? With a sig rig that should do 10k+ easy? I call heresy















JK, whatever you can contribute is a worthy contribution


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Not folding? With a sig rig that should do 10k+ easy? I call heresy















JK, whatever you can contribute is a worthy contribution

If I were you I would be more worried about BEATTHEEDITORS ppd than his.









(Had to think of something to type because zodac isn't here spam bumping thread.







)


----------



## solidsteel144

Who would want a soon to be 19k+ PPD person in their team?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Who would want a soon to be 19k+ PPD person in their team?










I'd invite you, but I'm full. Maybe PM one of the other members here who is looking for team mates?


----------



## nckid4u

Still team less


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
Still team less

Want to team up?


----------



## kiwwanna

Im teamless...







By the the time the foldathon gets here I'll be sitting with 60k PPD... But teamless.


----------



## zodac

The main post has a link for people who are looking for a team; check it out and send some of them a PM.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The main post has a link for people who are looking for a team; check it out and send some of them a PM.









Thats why you be one of them "Editors" A very cleaver one you are








I should read OP's better lol.

All teams full, think I'll have to make one and Invite some peeps unless someone beats me too it and invite me insteed.


----------



## zodac

Ahhh... be pro-active and just PM people... if they're not in the Teams Spreadsheet, they're still up for grabs.


----------



## kiwwanna

Is it allowed for this to fold on any hardware? I just recieved email that I can set up some clients on some quad server boards with Magny 12 Cores in em 
96 cores folding, mmm that would be some nice PPD.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Is it allowed for this to fold on any hardware? I just recieved email that I can set up some clients on some quad server boards with Magny 12 Cores in em 
96 cores folding, mmm that would be some nice PPD.


Yes! *DO IT!*


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Is it allowed for this to fold on any hardware? I just recieved email that I can set up some clients on some quad server boards with Magny 12 Cores in em 
96 cores folding, mmm that would be some nice PPD.


Anything for which you have permission


----------



## kiwwanna

Ill keep my fingers crossed. Oneof my Networking teachers said some of the schools servers will be down for maintance... They normally take there time as its summer break so as a lil project he said I could use 2 of them. I just hope the tech services arent working on the ones I can get at. That would make me


----------



## mmx+

I can't wait to see the PPD from one of those, that would be incredible!


----------



## kiwwanna

I would think around 200k on each unit. Not shure what they have in em for ram but thats a minor issue.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I can't wait to see the PPD from one of those, that would be incredible!


More than team Inferion? Or should that be team _Inferior_?

Haha... that was funny.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


More than team Inferion? Or should that be team _Inferior_?

Haha... that was funny.










It's called team *Infineon*. It would probably do more than the Editors team as well


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It's called team *Infineon*. It would probably do more than the Editors team as well










I know; I purposely misspelt your team name to fit my own needs. I can do that.


----------



## solidsteel144

Sigh... I keep on getting the wrong [email protected] hardware. 
Maybe 2 x GTX 480 512SP version should give me a boost. 
Now to setup the SMP client, any way to restrict it to 3 cores?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Sigh... I keep on getting the wrong [email protected] hardware. 
Maybe 2 x GTX 480 512SP version should give me a boost. 
Now to setup the SMP client, any way to restrict it to 3 cores?


Yes, use "-smp 3" instead of just "-smp".









*EDIT:* Take a look at this guide if you intend to Fold on the GPU too.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know; I purposely misspelt your team name to fit my own needs. I can do that.


I can call you out for it and make you look like a fool. I can do that


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes, use "-smp 3" instead of just "-smp".










Is there a way to select which cores I can restrict it to?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Is there a way to select which cores I can restrict it to?


Use the guide I added in my edit; using WinAFC, you can choose the cores.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Is there a way to select which cores I can restrict it to?


It'll automatically balance across the 4, which is the best thing to do. You can however set the Affinity of the FahCore_a3 in Task Manager


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I can call you out for it and make you look like a fool. I can do that

















I only look like a fool if I didn't mean it. I meant it, however, so I just look like a lunatic. And by my own hand at that.


----------



## solidsteel144

The SMP client isn't using more than 5% CPU usage for some reason.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


The SMP client isn't using more than 5% CPU usage for some reason.


With the -smp 3 flag? Give it a minute or two to let it get up and running, if the CPU usage is still very low post the FAHlog.txt here


----------



## zodac

And make sure the Project Number of the WU is 6011-6077 or 6701.


----------



## chatch15117

I'll have my new Seasonic PSU for the foldathon!


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


With the -smp 3 flag? Give it a minute or two to let it get up and running, if the CPU usage is still very low post the FAHlog.txt here


Woops... Actually, to begin with I didn't add the additional flag (-smp 3) and the client must have downloaded the uni client core and WU. Just some speculation... I reran the client with the flag and I'm still getting the same thing. Perhaps I have to wait until the WU is done.

Code:


Code:


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       [email protected] Client Version 6.29

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\[email protected]
Arguments: -betateam -verbosity 9 -forceasm -smp 3

[02:51:54] - Ask before connecting: No
[02:51:54] - User name: SolidSteel144 (Team 37726)
[02:51:54] - User ID: 1819A96F4F377989
[02:51:54] - Machine ID: 2
[02:51:54] 
[02:51:54] Loaded queue successfully.
[02:51:54] 
[02:51:54] - Autosending finished units... [June 20 02:51:54 UTC]
[02:51:54] + Processing work unit
[02:51:54] Trying to send all finished work units
[02:51:54] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[02:51:54] Work type 78 not eligible for variable processors
[02:51:54] - Autosend completed
[02:51:54] Core required: FahCore_78.exe
[02:51:54] Core found.
[02:51:54] Working on queue slot 01 [June 20 02:51:54 UTC]
[02:51:54] + Working ...
[02:51:54] - Calling 'mpiexec -np 4 -channel auto -host 127.0.0.1 FahCore_78.exe -dir work/ -suffix 01 -checkpoint 5 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 2916 -version 629'

[02:51:54] 
[02:51:54] *------------------------------*
[02:51:54] [email protected] Gromacs Core
[02:51:54] Version 1.90 (March 8, 2006)
[02:51:54] 
[02:51:54] Preparing to commence simulation
[02:51:54] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[02:51:55] 
[02:51:55] Project: 10869 (Run 0, Clone 7, Gen 2)
[02:51:55] 
[02:51:55] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[02:51:55] Entering M.D.
[02:52:12]  on if available.
[02:52:12] Entering M.D.
[02:52:15] in: ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
[02:52:15] 
[02:52:15] Writing local files
[02:52:17] ROR
[02:52:18] OR
[02:55:01] SE boost OK.
[02:55:01] Writing local files
[02:55:01] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
Woops... Actually, to begin with I didn't add the additional flag (-smp 3) and the client must have downloaded the uni client core and WU. Just some speculation... I reran the client with the flag and I'm still getting the same thing. Perhaps I have to wait until the WU is done.

In that case delete the work folder and queue.dat and it'll fetch another SMP WU

EDIT: Definitely a unicore WU you have there


----------



## solidsteel144

Code:



Code:


[02:59:55] Verifying core Core_a3.fah...
[02:59:55] Signature is VALID
[02:59:55] 
[02:59:55] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a3.exe
[02:59:56] Decompressed FahCore_a3.exe (9325056 bytes) successfully
[03:00:01] + Core successfully engaged
[03:00:06] 
[03:00:06] + Processing work unit
[03:00:06] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[03:00:06] Core found.
[03:00:06] Working on queue slot 01 [June 20 03:00:06 UTC]
[03:00:06] + Working ...
[03:00:06] - Calling '.\\FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 01 -np 3 -checkpoint 5 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 5432 -version 629'

[03:00:06] 
[03:00:06] *------------------------------*
[03:00:06] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[03:00:06] Version 2.22 (Mar 12, 2010)
[03:00:06] 
[03:00:06] Preparing to commence simulation
[03:00:06] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[03:00:06] - Not checking prior termination.
[03:00:06] - Expanded 763727 -> 1404481 (decompressed 183.8 percent)
[03:00:06] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=763727 data_size=1404481, decompressed_data_size=1404481 diff=0
[03:00:07] - Digital signature verified
[03:00:07] 
[03:00:07] Project: 6701 (Run 44, Clone 15, Gen 8)
[03:00:07] 
[03:00:07] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[03:00:07] Entering M.D.
[03:00:13] Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps  (0%)

I'm a happy camper now.


----------



## mmx+

Much better


----------



## solidsteel144

I'm going to add another GTS 250 in a couple of minutes to my system. Having the GPU client run on them only uses up about 5% usage. I'll have 3 dedicated cores to the SMP client and one core for two GTS 250's.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
I'm going to add another GTS 250 in a couple of minutes to my system. Having the GPU client run on them only uses up about 5% usage. I'll have 3 dedicated cores to the SMP client and one core for two GTS 250's.

Sounds good








I'm not sure what you'll get on the Phenom II with only 3 cores, but you should be able to get at least 5k, and 6k per day per GTS250


----------



## Extreme Newbie

It seems as if this foldathon is making people add more hardware for additional PPD than usual.







Shows what a little friendly competition will do








I think OCN will have some big numbers coming its way.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
I'm going to add another GTS 250 in a couple of minutes to my system. Having the GPU client run on them only uses up about 5% usage. I'll have 3 dedicated cores to the SMP client and one core for two GTS 250's.

you can run smp with all 4 cores since you have nvidia gpu's. they dont hog enough of a core to dedicate one to them(~2-3% per client)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
It seems as if this foldathon is making people add more hardware for additional PPD than usual.







Shows what a little friendly competition will do








I think OCN will have some big numbers coming its way.









I think we really will








I haven't done much to increase my PPD yet for the foldathon (i7 doesn't count since it was purchased before the Juna foldath0n) -- maybe 4.5-5k ATM. But I hope to get another 5-15k


----------



## solidsteel144

OK! I ran into some nastry trouble installing the 2nd GTS 250. I didn't uninstall and reinstall the drivers and that caused all kinds of errors. Once I got that sorted and now have both clients running happily. The SMP client is now acting up.









Some kind of socket error and trying to run mpiexec.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Good luck to all who enter... Im out..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Anything for which you have permission
















You are wrong, you dont need permission! Just ask Z... Using an other pc if her parents dont watch her...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
It seems as if this foldathon is making people add more hardware for additional PPD than usual.







Shows what a little friendly competition will do








I think OCN will have some big numbers coming its way.









You are right, getting some other rigs ready to rock







Only problem is that most of the guys I know have ati cards, so not worth the effort to get a few 4xxx and 3xxx cards up and running.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Sounds good








I'm not sure what you'll get on the Phenom II with only 3 cores, but you should be able to get at least 5k, and 6k per day per GTS250

Well, from my personal experience, I realized that when I only had 3 cores for the SMP client, I only managed to get 2-3K PPD.

At first I thought it was an issue, but in the end, I, nor any other fellow folders, could find any problems.

When I tried folding on all 4 cores, PPD went up to 7K immediately.

This was on a Phenom II X4 B55 @ 3.8GHz.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
You are wrong, you dont need permission! Just ask Z... Using an other pc if her parents dont watch her...









I have _conditional_ permission. Just got to tweak the conditions.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Well, from my personal experience, I realized that when I only had 3 cores for the SMP client, I only managed to get 2-3K PPD.

At first I thought it was an issue, but in the end, I, nor any other fellow folders, could find any problems.

When I tried folding on all 4 cores, PPD went up to 7K immediately.

This was on a Phenom II X4 B55 @ 3.8GHz.

FF has said that an odd number of cores (3/5/7) won't scale as well as even numbered cores on the MPICH client... it normally isn't that noticeable, but your case might be the 1 in 10 that is affected worse than the others.









Solution? Fold on 4 cores.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I have _conditional_ permission. Just got to tweak the conditions.










I guess you have a lot of tweaking to do... Get that rig running 24/7


----------



## spartacus

Added a GX2 for this upcoming team foldathon. It's getting crowded in here....


















The fun begins with tweaking the shaders and figuring out how to keep this beast cool.









Foldathon....


----------



## mmx+

Looks great!
Oddly enough, I'm considering a 9800GX2 to compliment my GTX260 as well


----------



## computeruler

Can you send a reminder pm this time?


----------



## zodac

I think I shall.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Looks great!
Oddly enough, I'm considering a 9800GX2 to compliment my GTX260 as well










hehe im considering a gx2 to compliment my gx2 and 8800 gts....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


hehe im considering a gx2 to compliment my gx2 and 8800 gts....


Nice








A GX2 would be nice since it's 10-12k PPD and only one slot, but it's expensive, loud, and hot.

A GT240 (also something I'm considering) has the great advantage that it's small, quiet, cheap, and doesn't use much power


----------



## mike44njdevils

I picked up a 2nd job just this past week. I may have a little more fire power for the foldathon


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nice








A GX2 would be nice since it's 10-12k PPD and only one slot, but it's expensive, loud, and hot.

A GT240 (also something I'm considering) has the great advantage that it's small, quiet, cheap, and doesn't use much power


I honestly dont find it loud though (unless the fans are over 85%) but it definitely isnt small or cheap. though i think its the best PPD for the buck


----------



## ablearcher

May our teams have fewer than 4 people?

If currently no, than may we please allow teams of less than 4?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I honestly dont find it loud though (unless the fans are over 85%) but it definitely isnt small or cheap. though i think its the best PPD for the buck

Well, I'm pretty sensitive to noise. I never up the fan on my GTX260 past 60% because then it's too loud








The heat/power consumption is really the bigger issue, especially since most of the heat is dumped out inside the case, vs outside on my GTX260


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
May our teams have fewer than 4 people?

If currently no, than may we please allow teams of less than 4?

No.

No.









Why not just ask someone who doesn't have a team? Can you provide a legitimate reason? Way I see it, if you have a free space, invite another Folder. There are plenty of them around.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, I'm pretty sensitive to noise. I never up the fan on my GTX260 past 60% because then it's too loud








The heat/power consumption is really the bigger issue, especially since most of the heat is dumped out inside the case, vs outside on my GTX260

Can it at least run stock clocks? My 8800gts512 had to underclock a mighty amount (as low as evga precision would allow, to the point where only 1.5k-3k ppd was incomming), before my fan could be safely set to "inaudible" ranges (191.07 drivers, later ones cause "blizzard" effect on desktop and WU crash).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No.

No.









Why not just ask someone who doesn't have a team? Can you provide a legitimate reason? Way I see it, if you have a free space, invite another Folder. There are plenty of them around.

Allright, I'll hunt somebody down, after I get the ppd to back me up


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Allright, I'll hunt somebody down, after I get the ppd to back me up









There we go. Go be nice to someone.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, I'm pretty sensitive to noise. I never up the fan on my GTX260 past 60% because then it's too loud








The heat/power consumption is really the bigger issue, especially since most of the heat is dumped out inside the case, vs outside on my GTX260

Then I must be insane. I have all of my GTX 260's within 5 feet of my bed with maxed out fans. Two are on a tech station literally 2 feet from my ears, the other two are in my case with the side panel open another couple of feet away.

To be honest though I have constant ringing in my ears and barely notice them anymore. I actually notice it more when they're not running.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Can it at least run stock clocks? My 8800gts512 had to underclock a mighty amount (as low as evga precision would allow, to the point where only 1.5k-3k ppd was incomming), before my fan could be safely set to "inaudible" ranges (191.07 drivers, later ones cause "blizzard" effect on desktop and WU crash).

Overclocked actually








I'm running at 550/1075/1480 (core/mem/shader) vs 518/1008/1080 stock. It's not inaudible, but it's quiet and that's good enough for me


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
To be honest though I have constant ringing in my ears and barely notice them anymore. I actually notice it more when they're not running.

*sobs*
Then you are a true folder, my friend


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Then I must be insane. I have all of my GTX 260's within 5 feet of my bed with maxed out fans. Two are on a tech station literally 2 feet from my ears, the other two are in my case with the side panel open another couple of feet away.

To be honest though I have constant ringing in my ears and barely notice them anymore. I actually notice it more when they're not running.

I couldn't stand that. I can still like think and stuff with more noise, but it's irritating and it makes it harder for me to sleep


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Overclocked actually








I'm running at 550/1075/1480 (core/mem/shader) vs 518/1008/1080 stock. It's not inaudible, but it's quiet and that's good enough for me









Oh









That's really nice







My GTX260 c192 whined louder than it's fans, lol.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The constant ringing is from shooting in the Marines more often than not without ear protection. And since I caught this addiction I've become more accustomed to the heat and noise my rigs produce and when it's really quiet, I have a hard time sleeping. I have to have some kind of random ambient noise so I can sleep.


----------



## sdla4ever

So anyone need a 4th? I have my i7 on 8 threads and a gtx 275


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
So anyone need a 4th? I have my i7 on 8 threads and a gtx 275

The main post has a link to the "Looking for a team" thread.









*EDIT:* Ha... your sig brings back memories...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I have to have some kind of random ambient noise so I can sleep.

I would say "city slicker," but I understand what you mean









At least rigs feel like a presence in your room, right? I hate sleeping alone


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Oh









That's really nice







My GTX260 c192 whined louder than it's fans, lol.

My GTX260 definitely has a very audible whining sound, but it's not too bad. It definitely increases with increased shader speeds, so at stock it didn't whine much at all


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I would say "city slicker," but I understand what you mean









At least rigs feel like a presence in your room, right? I hate sleeping alone









Actually I grew up in the country most of my life, I've just become accustomed to that noise. When my friends come over they all complain about heat and noise. Well that is if they don't know what all the rigs are for to begin with.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Actually I grew up in the country most of my life, I've just become accustomed to that noise. When my friends come over they all complain about heat and noise. Well that is if they don't know what all the rigs are for to begin with.

Nice


----------



## spartacus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
My GTX260 definitely has a very audible whining sound, but it's not too bad. It definitely increases with increased shader speeds, so at stock it didn't whine much at all









Ugggh. Mine squeals like a pig, and the pitch increases as the shader clock increases. The GX2 is running pretty hot right now.... actually very hot.
Tomorrow I'm gonna see what type of difference the shroud makes and then down clock if I need to to keep it reasonable for folding for a while.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spartacus* 
Ugggh. Mine squeals like a pig, and the pitch increases as the shader clock increases. The GX2 is running pretty hot right now.... actually very hot.
Tomorrow I'm gonna see what type of difference the shroud makes and then down clock if I need to to keep it reasonable for folding for a while.

Taking off the shroud is supposed to help a lot--I'd do that. My GTX260 doesn't whine too bad, which is likely due to the (relatively) low shader clocks compared to most of the others (mine instantly EUEs past 1480)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Taking off the shroud is supposed to help a lot--I'd do that. My GTX260 doesn't whine too bad, which is likely due to the (relatively) low shader clocks compared to most of the others (mine instantly EUEs past 1480)

When you take off the shroud, use a big screwdriver, not one of those "eyeglasses" screwdrivers.

You are going to need the torque (and the correct bits).


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


When you take off the shroud, use a big screwdriver, not one of those "eyeglasses" screwdrivers.

You are going to need the torque (and the correct bits).


i did mine with a eyeglasses screw driver. the ones at the end were a PITA though, I actually had to use pliers to get them out. I leave my shroud on though, I dont like having the guts out and unprotected


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i did mine with a eyeglasses screw driver. the ones at the end were a PITA though, I actually had to use pliers to get them out. I leave my shroud on though, I dont like having the guts out and unprotected


Well, it wouldn't bother me, it doesn't seem any worse than having the back of other GPUs exposed (such as is the case on my 260)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Hmm maybe I'll take the shroud off my one GTX 260 and try to push it past the 1728 mark, I don't think it's heat that's limiting me though. I think I need to add voltage to it. Might be time to do a volt mod on it, and contact one of our resident volt mod experts on here.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Hmm maybe I'll take the shroud off my one GTX 260 and try to push it past the 1728 mark, I don't think it's heat that's limiting me though. I think I need to add voltage to it. Might be time to do a volt mod on it, and contact one of our resident volt mod experts on here.


GTX260, unless if it's a custom after market cooler...

don't take the shroud off. The HSF relies on heavy, directed pressure from the blower fan to operate in any sense of the word.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It doesn't get hot at all where it's at though since I just looked at temps. At 1692 where I'm at right now it hits 70C. I definitely need a volt mod to crank the shaders on it. It has so much more potential that needs unlocking.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Hmm maybe I'll take the shroud off my one GTX 260 and try to push it past the 1728 mark, I don't think it's heat that's limiting me though. I think I need to add voltage to it. Might be time to do a volt mod on it, and contact one of our resident volt mod experts on here.


I tried removing the shroud from my 260 and putting a 120mm fan on the HSF, temps went _up_ a few degrees. And it took up 4 slots and didn't exhaust the hot air outside of the case, so I put the shroud back on


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think I'm limited by needing more voltage on the card, I really think I could go higher. The card used to run 1728 shader no problem before the 450 outbreak and very few 275's and 285's would outrun me. The GPU competition is a good place to look. I think volt mod would push it to the max PPD it can get.


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Hmm maybe I'll take the shroud off my one GTX 260 and try to push it past the 1728 mark, I don't think it's heat that's limiting me though. I think I need to add voltage to it. Might be time to do a volt mod on it, and contact one of our resident volt mod experts on here.


Check this TPU thread out. I had to bump my 260's voltage up a tiny bit to get it running 100%

I got the shroud off the GX2 and it's running 10c cooler.... but still at 81 while folding. The TIM was already replaced too...







oh well.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Check this TPU thread out. I had to bump my 260's voltage up a tiny bit to get it running 100%

I got the shroud off the GX2 and it's running 10c cooler.... but still at 81 while folding. The TIM was already replaced too...







oh well.


Well I run my 260 at 80c 24/7, I plan on replacing the TIM with OCZ FreeZe at some point, but I just haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think the problem with mine (I could be wrong) is that the 55nm cards didn't have voltage contol without a volt mod. I know you could play with it for the 65nm cards. I'll have to resort to our resident expert on that one though. He's getting a PM tomorrow.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I think the problem with mine (I could be wrong) is that the 55nm cards didn't have voltage contol without a volt mod. I know you could play with it for the 65nm cards. I'll have to resort to our resident expert on that one though. He's getting a PM tomorrow.


My 260s a 55nm as well







(which seems odd for a 192sp model, but whatever)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


My 260s a 55nm as well







(which seems odd for a 192sp model, but whatever)


Hopefully Clepto (sp) can do something for me. He's done some serious volt mods on a plethora of cards and I want to push my one badass 260 higher. It's a champion even at stock voltage and with a voltage bump I could crank it way higher I'm hoping.

Ok so the GPU-Z update didn't want to show what I wanted it to. GD pictures and all. I'm running 1692 shaders on my 260 at under 70C temps. I want volt mods!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Hopefully Clepto (sp) can do something for me. He's done some serious volt mods on a plethora of cards and I want to push my one badass 260 higher. It's a champion even at stock voltage and with a voltage bump I could crank it way higher I'm hoping.

Ok so the GPU-Z update didn't want to show what I wanted it to. GD pictures and all. I'm running 1692 shaders on my 260 at under 70C temps. I want volt mods!

I showed the wrong GPU-Z in the SS I just took. Here is the correct one.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I showed the wrong GPU-Z in the SS I just took. Here is the correct one.

That 260 has insane stock speeds compared to mine







(518/1008/1080). I guess that's what I get for an OEM card








I'm going to OC it more later (in particular, the core and memory)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yeah and my load temps are at about 70C to boot. If I go one shader strap over 1728 it instantly fails so that's why I think I need a volt mod. I think this card has more potential than what it shows.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Yeah and my load temps are at about 70C to boot. If I go one shader strap over 1728 it instantly fails so that's why I think I need a volt mod. I think this card has more potential than what it shows.

Mine fails 1 strap past 1480, so I think that Dell just uses weaksauce GPUs in computers that they sell








Still great considering it was a free upgrade from the 8800GTS 640mb


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Oh definitely, I bought mine from a member here and when I got it, prior to crap WU's I was running 1728 shaders all the time. I had low temps to boot so I think I can squeeze this card a bit. I'm hoping anyways because it has a ton of potential. One strap higher than 1728 is an instant EUE, so I think that's where my limitation is.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoubleK*


Pressed for time, gotta roll.

We are Team WhatEverYouWannaCallIt

Thought your suggestion was a joke or certainly would have rolled with it.

I see a lot of posts/pm's with members concerned about contributing I would like to make my own opinion clear:

*Anyone* running any fah client is making a difference in helping some of our planets brightest scientists find a cure for many of human kinds worst killers that rob us all sooner or later.

I am proud to call you all brother or sister and maybe our children's children will only read about Cancer, Alzheimers and Parkinson's in text books much in the same way we learned of polio and the horrors of a simple infection only a century ago.


Okay, Folding for Team WhatEverYouWannaCallIt will be boosted by my i7 being switched over later today/tonight - once the current WU completes.

I've also restarted the machine, so the 250 is now crunching away at around sixpointsomethingorother k PPD too...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well that's definitely better then. We'll need a resident bigadv expert to chime in on how much RAM native bigadv uses

EDIT: Never mind, bigadv won't run on a stock i7, it requires that it be OCed


WRONG..!!

My i7 isn't running any OC at the moment (hasn't been since the first restart after it was configured - as IDK how to, Aaron wasn't there any more, and I couldn't find anything that looked anything close to what my BIOS does) and it is running -bigadv fine... Been running like that since before the CC, albeit that it was switched back to my other Folding Team after the CC...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Zodac,

I've been playing with the 'demo' spreadie, sent you a PM earlier to let you know... Just thought I'd correct myself - the 'demo' is currently capable for up to 999 Folders, not 1,000 as mentioned.. (I forgot to deduct the column header row when I said that...)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


WRONG..!!

My i7 isn't running any OC at the moment (hasn't been since the first restart after it was configured - as IDK how to, Aaron wasn't there any more, and I couldn't find anything that looked anything close to what my BIOS does) and it is running -bigadv fine... Been running like that since before the CC, albeit that it was switched back to my other Folding Team after the CC...


A stock i7 will run -bigadv, but from what I understand it will take longer & decrease the bonus points.


----------



## spartacus

Alas, this new gx2 is not as useful as I thought it would be. It folds great.... when it's not going to melt my system!







(I don't have AC and the air temp is 90* with windows open and fans on)
I'm gonna sell it and see if I can just get a second cooler running gtx260 instead.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


A stock i7 will run -bigadv, but from what I understand it will take longer & decrease the bonus points.


 About 15k ppd, at stock (i7 930 + Turbo). A2 bigadv

A3, I don't know.

BTW, this is in a VM. PPD might be higher in a native enviorment.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


About 15k ppd, at stock (i7 930 + Turbo). A2 bigadv

A3, I don't know.

BTW, this is in a VM. PPD might be higher in a native enviorment.


That seems really good for stock speeds considering at 3.8ghz I'm 16k with SMP2


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That seems really good for stock speeds considering at 3.8ghz I'm 16k with SMP2

















 Yeah, it maybe depending on the project. I pulled those numbers from my CC2010 participation. I tried bigadv again, last week, but I only got about 14k ppd while running at a 3.3GHz OC (BLCK OC, as I have heard from [H] bus speed matters more than pure multi OC speed).


----------



## cyanmcleod

if anyone needs me for a team PM me but remember i am a top 20 folder :-/


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod* 
if anyone needs me for a team PM me but remember i am a top 20 folder :-/

Main post; "Looking for Team" thread.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Main post; "Looking for Team" thread.









you couldnt even post a link for him?


----------



## zodac

You didn't either?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

link


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You didn't either?

Thats more your job than mine....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
link 

thanks bro


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Thats more your job than mine....

thanks bro

Lol no problem, Zodac took the time to post something, tbh I didnt even post the first time...xD


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Thats more your job than mine....

If someone needs a link, rather than going to the first post of a thread, then there isn't that much I'm able to do, is there?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*there isn't that much I'm able to do, is there?*

no not really


----------



## cyanmcleod

i have posted there in the past and gotten no luck which is why i posted here. i have had people tell me i make too many points... how in the hell can you fold too much??


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


i have posted there in the past and gotten no luck which is why i posted here. i have had people tell me i make too many points... how in the hell can you fold too much??


 If you don't fold enough. That's how!









Just fold more, and ignore the jealousy









Give back when you want to, but still hoard more ppd


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


i have posted there in the past and gotten no luck which is why i posted here. i have had people tell me i make too many points... how in the hell can you fold too much??


Wut? My team is full, but if it was possible I would ask you to join, never too much points!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


i have posted there in the past and gotten no luck which is why i posted here. i have had people tell me i make too many points... how in the hell can you fold too much??


The rules only allow for 1 top 20 member to be on the team.... if they already have one then its "full" to us top producers...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


i have posted there in the past and gotten no luck which is why i posted here. i have had people tell me i make too many points... how in the hell can you fold too much??


1) I added spreadsheets; you can PM other people looking for a team.









2) Some people only want to be in a team with people of similar PPD levels.


----------



## mmx+

I'm still trying to accumulate enough money for a GTS250, but if I can't manage that within the next week I should still get a GT240 (~4-4.5k PPD) or a 9800GT (~4.5-5.5k PPD)


----------



## MeeksMan13

with my 2 260's and my e8500 i get about 16~17k ppd if someone wants me on their team I can help out for a couple of days


----------



## Aqualoon

Wow, tons of good folding cards available in the FS section.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Wow, tons of good folding cards available in the FS section.


Oh? I never leave the FAH section any more


----------



## solidsteel144

GPU Zealots team is up!


----------



## zodac

I hope you used the 2nd spreadsheet in the "Looking for a team" thread.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


GPU Zealots team is up!


----------



## grillinman

I did zodac...I did.


----------



## zodac




----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I hope you used the 2nd spreadsheet in the "Looking for a team" thread.











Yeah... totally!
*Signs spreadsheet*


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

MMX+, I'm normally pulling in ~15k PPD on my i7's VM (at stock speed, but running all 8 HT cores full on)... Having said that, it seems that while I wasn't actually at WKS04 it decided to have a bit of a fit in the last two or three days and the current WU has expired - or at least the bonus points have...

I'm just switching the VM over now... Have to remember the sodding Team number, as it isn't something I remember (it isn't exactly an easy number, like 111 here is it) so I have to faff with that...


----------



## Dallus

I need a team! This sounds like fun!! I posted in the other thread. Hopefully I'll get picked up!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I think I will have the P4 in my HTPC upgraded in time for this event








I shall go from 3.2GHz chip all the way to a 3.6GHz... maybe I will squeeze a little extra out of it with a small OC.
That P4 is really gonna crank the points for this event


----------



## zodac

Not as much as my Pent D... especially not if you get a P6701.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not as much as my Pent D... especially not if you get a P6701.










Well, I am also getting a Pent D 930. Perhaps I could stick that in my sig rig to compete with you?
I dont think my HTPC mobo will support it, but perhaps I could try that first.


----------



## zodac

Oooh... you don't want to go down that route.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Might get lost....??









I'm working on a possibubble replacement spreadsheet for the OCn Folding lists, but I've forgotten the Excel 'command' that I'm trying to use...I'm hoping that someone will be able to think of it...

I've got multiple sheets, each sheet has the names of those who have entered, but I want to 'link' the cells/tables to enable me to automagically work out the totals, which would mean that the tables can be sorted - rather than them potentially getting a good FUBAR if any of the cells on any of the sheets were to be moved around....


----------



## louze001

[email protected] PowerHogs ready to rumble


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


[email protected] PowerHogs ready to rumble










Yet another team which can get 200K PPD!









I guess I was wrong about H3ll being in your team though.


----------



## zodac

Yeah... why _hasn't_ someone in the top 20 PM'd H3|| yet?


----------



## mayford5

can someone add me to their team if they need another player? I only fold about 
12k-14k per day depending on what wu I get. I have two office pc's(one C2Q and one
C2D) and one AMD Quad with a GT240 good for about 9K at home. If not no problems just will go solo. I will be leaving for month long training on July 7th till July 31st just a quick note. I will try to fold on my i5 lappy but I don't want it to get too hot. We will see.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mayford5*


can someone add me to their team if they need another player? I only fold about 
12k-14k per day depending on what wu I get. I have two office pc's(one C2Q and one
C2D) and one AMD Quad with a GT240 good for about 9K at home. If not no problems just will go solo. I will be leaving for month long training on July 7th till July 31st just a quick note. I will try to fold on my i5 lappy but I don't want it to get too hot. We will see.


There's a link for people looking for a team in the main post.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


There's a link for people looking for a team in the main post.










Roger that. I don't know how I missed that. I scoured it left and right, UP and down. Hmm. 
Thank you
Andrew


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... why _hasn't_ someone in the top 20 PM'd H3|| yet?


shhh! dont give them ideas.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Yet another team which can get 200K PPD!











LOL, it would have only taken 1 member of our team to achieve that.


----------



## zodac

What difference does it make? _We're_ going to win.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What difference does it make? _We're_ going to win.










yay!


----------



## darksun20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What difference does it make? _We're_ going to win.









No way, I've got some hardware coming my way! Muhaha


----------



## zodac

I meant the Editors. Not you guys.


----------



## blangblang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That seems really good for stock speeds considering at 3.8ghz I'm 16k with SMP2
















Is this the PPD reported by HFM.Net, or your actual posted points?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blangblang*


Is this the PPD reported by HFM.Net, or your actual posted points?


HFM. Due to the different WUs (p6701s) I usually get a bit less. But it's hard to know for sure since I also have a GPU, a laptop, and a C2Q setup pushing out points


----------



## blangblang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


HFM. Due to the different WUs (p6701s) I usually get a bit less. But it's hard to know for sure since I also have a GPU, a laptop, and a C2Q setup pushing out points










Gotcha. You're about the most active folder sporting an 860 that I see and I'm just looking to do comparisons with my own machine. I see about 15k PPD @ 3.6 Ghz as reported by HFM.

I wonder if our differences in RAM account for the difference in PPD/GHz, as small as it may be. Maybe I'll make the push to 3.8GHz and see what kind of output I get there. I've gotta get this GPU machine up and running first though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blangblang*


Gotcha. You're about the most active folder sporting an 860 that I see and I'm just looking to do comparisons with my own machine. I see about 15k PPD @ 3.6 Ghz as reported by HFM.

I wonder if our differences in RAM account for the difference in PPD/GHz, as small as it may be. Maybe I'll make the push to 3.8GHz and see what kind of output I get there. I've gotta get this GPU machine up and running first though.


Let me know, I'm curious.
With nothing running but the SMP and GPU clients on my i7 860 (3.8ghz) on normal A3 WUs my PPD is about ~15.5-16k. The P6701s that we all love drop it down to ~11.5-12k, a bit hit but still 50% more than the X4 955 ever got


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

If/as/when Zodac ever gets round to updating the Linux SMP guide and I can get my work VM to Fold [properly], that should give me a little boost in the PPD stakes - albeit not by a huge margin, but enough...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Oh, and Zodac, when are you gonna start the test import of the data..?









I'll be online for a wee while yet, just want to see how it goes....


----------



## zodac

PM'd.









*EDIT:* I think I fixed the issue with the Ubuntu SMP client, but instead, use this VMware guide.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Can you PM that over to me, or e-mail it, I'm not gonna be at my work computer for too long to be able to find it again in here by the time I'm back there...


----------



## zodac

It's in the guides section of the site.







Look forFolding A3s in a VM and you'll see it.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Meh, I'll have to rely on a vague memory of what to search for to find it then...anyway, laters all...

I won't be back online in here until about Monday week, though I may try to poke my head in from my BB when I'm in Majorca......shame this site takes so long to load at dial-up speeds...


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


[email protected] PowerHogs ready to rumble










Not ready yet, but this package *"Estimated delivery: 06/25/2010"* will definitely help.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What difference does it make? _We're_ going to win.










Not bloody likely.


----------



## zodac

Oh... that's how it's going to be, eh?


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Not ready yet, but this package *"Estimated delivery: 06/25/2010"* will definitely help.










Good to hear! Im in the process of setting up another bigadv rig


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What difference does it make? _We're_ going to win.









Clearly the team as a whole will win. We may have to do something like this every few months.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Clearly the team as a whole will win. We may have to do something like this every few months.

most definitively


----------



## zodac

Yeah... sure... all of OCN wins.

But we win more.









Of course, another team _could_ pass us... if they improve their PPD enough.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Clearly the team as a whole will win. We may have to do something like this every few months.


Agreed.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Signed up !


----------



## Tank

you guys are lucky, I came home yesterday to a tripped breaker and all five of my computers were off







turns out I had the AC on the same circuit as all my computers and half way into the day when it got the hottest everything shut down. switched outlets and reset breakers so hopefully no more issues but dunno...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
you guys are lucky, I came home yesterday to a tripped breaker and all five of my computers were off







turns out I had the AC on the same circuit as all my computers and half way into the day when it got the hottest everything shut down. switched outlets and reset breakers so hopefully no more issues but dunno...

Doh! No wonder I stayed ahead of u!









5!?!? Man, I need to get to work making more old rigs into small FFT folders









Gratz on passin me soon, Tank


----------



## cyanmcleod

i have over 20 computers folding for me but most are turds at the office that only get like 1K to 2K a day


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod* 
i have over 20 computers folding for me but most are turds at the office that only get like 1K to 2K a day









Yeah. I actually have 12 computers total at the house. Most are single, or weak dual core. Wouldn't be much PPD and I don't have time to try and manage them all and make sure they are running.

I'm just running on 2 rigs and getting about 12k-17k PPD right now, so I'm content. I might work on getting some Linux-based single core rigs going this weekend, if something else doesn't tie me down or distract me.

Like I ever have a free weekend...yeah right









Folding is folding. It all does some good


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Doh! No wonder I stayed ahead of u!









5!?!? Man, I need to get to work making more old rigs into small FFT folders









Gratz on passin me soon, Tank























your in luck, i might not pass you. my temps gotten really bad with my card so i decided to finally disassemble my loop and upon removing the wateblock from my card I find that its no longer making direct contact with the gpu core in the center but rather just on the edges. called Koolance up and now have to rma my waterblock







means back to stock clocks for me and folding what I can fold


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


your in luck, i might not pass you. my temps gotten really bad with my card so i decided to finally disassemble my loop and upon removing the wateblock from my card I find that its no longer making direct contact with the gpu core in the center but rather just on the edges. called Koolance up and now have to rma my waterblock







means back to stock clocks for me and folding what I can fold


Interesting... I wonder why that happened. Hopefully mine doesn't do that to me.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Interesting... I wonder why that happened. Hopefully mine doesn't do that to me.


to be honest I dont know if it ever did make contact. I remember i had an issue when i first got it with it not contacting but after a reseat temps seemed fine and all of a sudden they kept increasing so that made me check


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


your in luck, i might not pass you. my temps gotten really bad with my card so i decided to finally disassemble my loop and upon removing the wateblock from my card I find that its no longer making direct contact with the gpu core in the center but rather just on the edges. called Koolance up and now have to rma my waterblock







means back to stock clocks for me and folding what I can fold


I just checked my EOC. I usually get my CPU points every 8-11 hours. None in almost 18. Means something flaked. Might be time to reboot both boxes.

You might still catch me! Wonder gimp boxes...activate!









I need to like...steal a shipment of PCs and set them up in my front room and fold 400k per day til the FBI finds me by me 8x electric bill.


----------



## Magus2727

that or they will bust you because they think your growing POT....


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


that or they will bust you because they think your growing POT....


No joke. All I need is the DEA showing up with Al Roker and going "Never mind guys. Just a nerd."


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I just checked my EOC. I usually get my CPU points every 8-11 hours. None in almost 18. Means something flaked. Might be time to reboot both boxes.

You might still catch me! Wonder gimp boxes...activate!









I need to like...steal a shipment of PCs and set them up in my front room and fold 400k per day til the FBI finds me by me 8x electric bill.










just buy a couple cray xt-6 cabinets. 32 12 core opterons per cabinet should make some nice PPD


----------



## Magus2727

HAHAHA i can see that.... I know thats how they have caugt a few people i have seen on the news.... all of a sudden their electric bill jumps and stays high... warmer temps, UV lights.... I am sure many of our rooms have that feel to them...


----------



## mmx+

So I've been given permission to fold at full force for the duration of the foldathon
.&#8230;and probably future foldathons if I can demonstrate that I won't leave it folding the rest of the time--so I should still be doing 30K or more for those 3 days


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So I've been given permission to fold at full force for the duration of the foldathon
.â€¦and probably future foldathons if I can demonstrate that I won't leave it folding the rest of the time--so I should still be doing 30K or more for those 3 days


Same situation with me; I can fire up everything for the Foldathons, but it's just me and my Dell the rest of the time.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Same situation with me; I can fire up everything for the Foldathons, but it's just me and my Dell the rest of the time.

The rest of the time I'll have the laptop, Q6600, X4 955 and then maybe a couple cheap GPUs....I'm still coming for you


----------



## zodac

But not nearly as fast.


----------



## ablearcher

Lol, I just snagged a quad 1207 (socket f) from newegg for 41usd









Which is really cheap, now I am going to check for any wierd stigmas/problems associated with that board, lol.

And I already have gotten 4 8350s really cheap from work









Now I just need DDR2 ram, lol. At least 4 sticks!!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But not nearly as fast.










What matters is that I will be gaining, and I'll be working towards my million points, and I may be able to fold more when it cools off.

I'm still super pissed about all of this


----------



## spartacus

Yay cold front!
Pulling an all-nighter this evening...... folding! (It's the first in a long time)

In other news, something's f'd on my GX2 (probably my fault) and it's not under warranty. Pretty pissed about that.







At least one good core still folds.

Bump for fold-a-thons!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If the other core goes down (I hope not) then bake the card. What have you got to lose after that?


----------



## spartacus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
If the other core goes down (I hope not) then bake the card. What have you got to lose after that?

!!!1111!! Forgot about that! I'll give it a go and bake the half that isn't working right. The worst I can get is a couple of fancy expensive keychains.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Oh man, best post I've seen in a long time. Thanks for the good chuckle.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


!!!1111!! Forgot about that! I'll give it a go and bake the half that isn't working right. The worst I can get is a couple of fancy expensive keychains.










baking GX2's almost always worked. one of my cores was dead and the other was artifacting, baking solved all my problems


----------



## Erick Silver

I am looking to join a team! I may be a little fish in an ocean of i7 sharks but I will swim the waters and still crank out what I can!


----------



## zodac

There's a link in the main post to a thread for people looking for teams. I'll go through them in the next hour and "recommend" teammates.

Recommend = force whether you like it or not.


----------



## Erick Silver

Damn it, Anyone know whats up with 455buick? I want him on my team!


----------



## zodac

Best way to find out is to PM him.


----------



## Erick Silver

I think I will call my team "Cancer Crushers"


----------



## Erick Silver

OK, lets see if I get response to the people I PM'd


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Damn it, Anyone know whats up with 455buick? I want him on my team!

455buick is missing...so is H3ll...something's fishy here. D:


----------



## staryoshi

I want to get into folding again, but it's been a loooooooong time since I even attempted it.
I could set up an i7, 5850 and two GT 240s







Most likely I'd just run an i7 and a single 240 though.
The walkthroughs/FAQs are a bit intimidating -_- But I'll figure it out... I'll try it for a few days at least


----------



## Erick Silver

Well Star when ya get it figured out PM me and if there is still a spot open on the Cancer Crushers Team I would be happy to have you. Zodac or any of the other Folding Gods shgould be able to help you get the i7 setup to crank out good numbers.


----------



## Erick Silver

Thanks to maxhudson for joining the Cancer Crushers!


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


baking GX2's almost always worked. one of my cores was dead and the other was artifacting, baking solved all my problems


The baking didn't help







Oh well.
I'm trading this for a single card with comparable ppd to save some power and heat.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spartacus* 
The baking didn't help







Oh well.
I'm trading this for a single card with comparable ppd to save some power and heat.

What are you trading it for?
A 9800GTX?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What are you trading it for?
A 9800GTX?


9800 GTX isnt comparable to 9800 GX2


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


9800 GTX isnt comparable to 9800 GX2


yea but his is dead.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


9800 GTX isnt comparable to 9800 GX2


A half-dead GX2 is


----------



## zodac

Whatever happened to people bumping Foldathon threads?

Ahh... when they first started... that was a fun time.

Anyway...


----------



## Erick Silver

oh yeah! forgot to post that ablearcher has joined the Cancer Crushers team! Just waiting on the PM from 455Buick or for someone else to step up. Need big numbers to offset my patheticness tbh. LOL


----------



## spartacus

I was going to trade the half-baked/dead *lol* GX2 for a single slot 8800, but now I'm having trouble with the half that _did_ work. :\\ Gonna have to cancel the deal.









Whoever at NVidia designed two GPU pcb's into the space of one card should be burnt alive. This card is a PITA.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

But when they work, they work well. There have been quite a few members and former members here who ran GX2 farms and did amazing PPD. I guess it's hit or miss, I'm a 260 fan myself as half my cards will do 9k+ on non 450 WU's.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


I was going to trade the half-baked/dead *lol* GX2 for a single slot 8800, but now I'm having trouble with the half that _did_ work. :\\ Gonna have to cancel the deal.









Whoever at NVidia designed two GPU pcb's into the space of one card should be burnt alive. This card is a PITA.










Are you having trouble with the gx2 i sold you?? That thing was like a rock! Are you using a dummy plug for both dvi ports?


----------



## mmx+

I must say I've been very happy with my 260, IMO fewer gpus are always better than more


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

As long as I have a place for them, I'll buy 260's. I go with what I know and I know they do well. Not the PNY one that I have, but all the others are good to go. Two of them are over 1600 shader and I have a third that I think can get there too. So I can't complain.


----------



## zodac

How much more does a GTX 275 cost? Because it generally gets 1-2k PPD more than the 260s right?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I guess if you can't clock them that much higher than stock. The only 260 that I paid new price for was the PNY and it is a craptastic card. The new evga ones I just bought are amazing and will give a lower clocked 275 a run for the money. So the $/PPD to me is justified.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


How much more does a GTX 275 cost? Because it generally gets 1-2k PPD more than the 260s right?


My 260s suffer on the 450 WUs for some reason. They generally get 2k less PPD on those WUs, but on others they are very close to the 275 about 500-800 less PPD.

My 260s are clocked at 1512MHz shader and the 275s are at 1584MHz.


----------



## mmx+

So I'm going to ask this again: I can get a GTS250 for $75 shipped, should I get it, fold on it for the Foldathon, and then loan it to my friend so he can fold on it? It's the MSI N250GTS Twin Frozr that supposedly gets 6-7k PPD. His rig is on basically 24/7, so it should get over 6k


----------



## Maddog7771

Im in.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

GTX470 Overclocked and ready to Fold. Overclocked to 725/1440/1900. At 100% GPU Folding usage it gets to 94C woop woop lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


GTX470 Overclocked and ready to Fold. Overclocked to 725/1440/1900. At 100% GPU Folding usage it gets to 94C woop woop lol


Damn, that's hot!
Unless I crank the fan down really low, my GTX260 never goes over 85c


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So I'm going to ask this again: I can get a GTS250 for $75 shipped, should I get it, fold on it for the Foldathon, and then loan it to my friend so he can fold on it? It's the MSI N250GTS Twin Frozr that supposedly gets 6-7k PPD. His rig is on basically 24/7, so it should get over 6k


Well if he agrees, then of course, go for it!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*

GTX470 Overclocked and ready to Fold. Overclocked to 725/1440/1900. At 100% GPU Folding usage it gets to 94C woop woop lol


That seems unusually hot. What's your fan speed at? 0_o


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


GTX470 Overclocked and ready to Fold. Overclocked to 725/1440/1900. At 100% GPU Folding usage it gets to 94C woop woop lol


EEK!









I just got my hands on 2 Gigabyte GTX 465s with the dual fan cooler. They maxed out yesterday at 69C while my room was 28-30C. They are humming along at 750/1500 right now still at stock voltage. With those temps I plan on maxing out the voltage and seeing what they can do.









I still need to check on flashing them to the GTX470 BIOS, but it looks like there are only 8 mem chips. I will check the core and put some better TIM on there while I am at it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Well if he agrees, then of course, go for it!









That seems unusually hot. What's your fan speed at? 0_o


35C ambient in my room if not hotter...small room, Cramped server case lol....that will give you high temps. Fan speed 90% lol...what can I say...its hot in here lol and im crazy.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Well if he agrees, then of course, go for it!










I just sent him an email to double-check, there wouldn't be much point in buying it just to watch it sit idle, so I'll see. I can't imagine him saying no though


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I just sent him an email to double-check, there wouldn't be much point in buying it just to watch it sit idle, so I'll see. I can't imagine him saying no though










Could always send it to me.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Could always send it to me.










It's dual slot


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It's dual slot










I'll make space.









Now will you send it?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll make space.









Now will you send it?


I won't send my D, either


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll make space.









Now will you send it?


I don't think so, I'd rather have the points


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I don't think so, I'd rather have the points










Your loss.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Your loss.


Oh? I rather think it's my gain: if I sent it to you then I wouldn't be getting the 6-7k PPD


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Oh? I rather think it's my gain: if I sent it to you then I wouldn't be getting the 6-7k PPD










 Zodac will love you *less*

/arguement


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Oh? I rather think it's my gain: if I sent it to you then I wouldn't be getting the 6-7k PPD










Well sure... if you wanna look at it that way.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well sure... if you wanna look at it that way.


And how could things possibly be better for me if I sent it to you?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


And how could things possibly be better for me if I sent it to you?










 *Love*

I'm serious. That FE is honestly bribeable


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


*Love*

I'm serious. That FE is honestly bribeable










He speaks from experience.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


*Love*

I'm serious. That FE is honestly bribeable










Hmm. Seems suspect









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


He speaks from experience.










If you can make a dual-slot card fit in your Dell, why don't you shove in that GTS250 that you already have?








Seems better than me sending one to you


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Hmm. Seems suspect









If you can make a dual-slot card fit in your Dell, why don't you shove in that GTS250 that you already have?








Seems better than me sending one to you


Who said it'd go here? I'd put it in the family rig; it's got space.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Who said it'd go here? I'd put it in the family rig; it's got space.


You could buy your own 2nd GTS250, that would help your PPD nicely as well as mine. Another 12-14k PPD for OCN!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You could buy your own 2nd GTS250, that would help your PPD nicely as well as mine. Another 12-14k PPD for OCN!


But then this Dell will _never_ be upgraded.

You've got to pick your battles.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But then this Dell will _never_ be upgraded.

You've got to pick your battles.










Didn't you say that the family rig you can only fold on during the Foldathons? If so, it wouldn't make sense for me to send you the GTS250 since it would only fold a couple days a month, whereas if I had it, it would fold basically 24/7


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Didn't you say that the family rig you can only fold on during the Foldathons? If so, it wouldn't make sense for me to send you the GTS250 since it would only fold a couple days a month, whereas if I had it, it would fold basically 24/7


But if I had a second card, not only would it be Folding ~16 hours of the day the way things stand at the moment, but I'd also convince my parents to let me run that 24/7, and have my Dell off at night.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But if I had a second card, not only would it be Folding ~16 hours of the day the way things stand at the moment, but I'd also convince my parents to let me run that 24/7, and have my Dell off at night.



























You may be the editor here, but I'm keeping it. It will be _my_ money spent on it, so I have every right to retain possession of it and have it fold under my username


----------



## zodac

And so, I have convinced him to ignore his parents, and Fold on it 24/7, regardless of what they say.

Power of the Editor.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And so, I have convinced him to ignore his parents, and Fold on it 24/7, regardless of what they say.

Power of the Editor.









Nah, I said that it's going in my friend's Q6600 rig. If I chose to ignore my parents bad things would happen


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Nah, I said that it's going in my friend's Q6600 rig. If I chose to ignore my parents bad things would happen









After I said things, you announced it was going to be Folding 24/7.

I'm taking credit, no matter what you say. Life will be much easier for you if you just accept it.

Or else posts might just go missing.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
After I said things, you announced it was going to be Folding 24/7.

I'm taking credit, no matter what you say. Life will be much easier for you if you just accept it.

Or else posts might just go missing.









It will be folding 24/7, I won't deny that. My friend never turns off his rig (except when he's out of town), so I'm confident that it'll get good points there. But what I will deny is that my rig will typically be folding 24/7. It'll fold at full force for the foldathons, but that's really it.

Has anyone had anything other than P6701s in a while? I'm a bit surprised that the Q6600 hasn't turned in anything in almost 24 hours, so I figure it must be a P6701.

Delay after delay means that the X4 955 isn't up yet, although it should be up before too long


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I have 6701's on two out of three right now. I haven't been getting them with as much frequency but I typically have one going all the time.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
It will be folding 24/7, I won't deny that. My friend never turns off his rig (except when he's out of town), so I'm confident that it'll get good points there. But what I will deny is that my rig will typically be folding 24/7. It'll fold at full force for the foldathons, but that's really it.

Has anyone had anything other than P6701s in a while? I'm a bit surprised that the Q6600 hasn't turned in anything in almost 24 hours, so I figure it must be a P6701.

Delay after delay means that the X4 955 isn't up yet, although it should be up before too long

So... I win?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So... I win?

Nope, you lose!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I have 6701's on two out of three right now. I haven't been getting them with as much frequency but I typically have one going all the time.

Well, it's probably just a P6701....based on my updates for the past couple days it sounds like it's just had a stream of them (otherwise I don't think I could get 4k from one WU, since I know it's not the i7)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So... I win?

If you want, I guess. But I win too


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, it's probably just a P6701....based on my updates for the past couple days it sounds like it's just had a stream of them (otherwise I don't think I could get 4k from one WU, since I know it's not the i7)

So far, I have not had that WU *knocks on wood* *knocks on Zodac's lucky thumb*


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
So far, I have not had that WU *knocks on wood* *knocks on Zodac's lucky thumb*

Lucky








I spent probably half of my CPU time on P6701s


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Lucky








I spent probably half of my CPU time on P6701s









yeah, I've been running 601x WU for almost the entire time, so far. Pande probably is trying not to piss off i7 9xx users, lol









Or just trying not the annoy people with only one client


----------



## mmx+

I've had a few of those as well, although I wouldn't object to more


----------



## zodac

They certainly don't want to annoy the Pent D 805 user(s).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
They certainly don't want to annoy the Pent D 805 user(s).









EDIT: I don't want to lose access to your lucky thumb


----------



## zodac

Thumb?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Thumb?

yeah, A reference I made earlier


----------



## zodac

Ahh, I see.

Wouldn't have referred to it like that myself...


----------



## mmx+

Still no response if my friend is going to be able to take the GTS250, but I'm optimistic


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ahh, I see.

Wouldn't have referred to it like that myself...

Hand sounded wrong. Lock of hair makes me sound like your lover. Back just sounds wrong. Toe sounded like I was your servant... and worse.


----------



## zodac

What's wrong with hand?

Specifying the thumb (while _not_ specifying which thumb), is just silly.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What's wrong with hand?

Specifying the thumb (while _not_ specifying which thumb), is just silly.

I'd rather not say. It would not give you any heed of hubris.


----------



## zodac

Fair enough.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Fair enough.









Yessir.


----------



## Erick Silver

The Cancer Crushers is formed! Time to fold! Thank you to thecanadian, ablearcher, and maxhudson for joining up.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erick silver*


the cancer crushers is formed! Time to fold! Thank you to thecanadian, ablearcher, and maxhudson for joining up.


w00t


----------



## mmx+

Nice


----------



## zodac

10 days left to get your rigs ready.


----------



## grillinman

So my TIM needs to show up soon so I can build by quad core rig infused with GTX 470 power! My new UD3LR is so lonely sitting in its box...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


10 days left to get your rigs ready.










Well, within 10 days I'll have the GTS250, the X4 955 will be folding, and the 9600GT should be folding. And I'll be able to bring my sig rig back online for 3 days


----------



## sdla4ever

loving my 20k ppd right now









looking into adding another .4 GHz to my i7....


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


loving my 20k ppd right now









looking into adding another .4 GHz to my i7....


What happens if your buyer wants it right during the foldathon?








Do you have a backup i7 ready to go?


----------



## [-erick-]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
10 days left to get your rigs ready.









oh my i think my blocks wont arrive in time.

btw, i need some1 to help me calculate what time it is (i am in the timezone +8) what time will that be local time?


----------



## Magus2727

zODAC, Can you do a count down?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[-erick-]* 
oh my i think my blocks wont arrive in time.

btw, i need some1 to help me calculate what time it is (i am in the timezone +8) what time will that be local time?

8pm your time, on the 7th of July.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
zODAC, Can you do a count down?

Check the OP.


----------



## Magus2727

BLAH!!! the OP is for crazy people.... wonder if there are options in threads like in excel where you can lock at a certain row or column so no mater were you scroll it will always be there.

Should do that on posts so no mater what page or post the OP is always at the top of the page for reference, that would "help" keep things on topic... perhaps...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


BLAH!!! the OP is for crazy people.... wonder if there are options in threads like in excel where you can lock at a certain row or column so no mater were you scroll it will always be there.

Should do that on posts so no mater what page or post the OP is always at the top of the page for reference, that would "help" keep things on topic... perhaps...


I'll add somethign next month; anyone who claims they didn't read the OP will not be counted in statistic.

What you gonna do now?!


----------



## Magus2727

I read the OP... but who wants to read it every day or week to see if any thing has changed... and then have to find where they last read since these amazing fold-a-thon threads move so fast...

I will give your above post the evil stair and go read the OP... again....


----------



## zodac

Ahh, but the countdown was _always_ there.


----------



## Magus2727

WHAT!!!!

Fail... I will go now....








or has it... you are quite tricky with your editing skills!


----------



## zodac

Oh, it was there.


----------



## Magus2727

I = Fail....


----------



## zodac

How exactly do you want me to prove it?


----------



## Magus2727




----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


How exactly do you want me to prove it?










 I'll back you up...


----------



## [-erick-]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


8pm your time, on the 7th of July.









Check the OP.










thank you!

adding it on my scheduler.


----------



## mmx+

I'm going to be putting my rig back at 3.8ghz Tuesday night before bed and re-starting FAH so if there are any issues I'll have some time to fix them


----------



## mortimersnerd

Hey guys,

Big thanks to C-bro for helping out with the stats system for this event. We will be running a test starting at noon 6PM tomorrow. I'll post the stats in this thread for a little fun and to see where you stand.

Edit: I have a meeting at noon, it'll probably be 6pm.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Hey guys,

Big thanks to C-bro for helping out with the stats system for this event. We will be running a test starting at noon tomorrow. I'll post the stats in this thread for a little fun and to see where you stand.


My standing is going to be pretty poor since I only have the X4 955 and C2Q folding ATM...but at least I'll exceed it nicely during the Foldathon


----------



## zodac

But I'm not ready!








<--- panic, not joy.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But I'm not ready!








<--- panic, not joy.


We wouldn't want them to know our true power, I better not fire up the rigs in reserves.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But I'm not ready!








<--- panic, not joy.


So is that new rig happening in time for the Foldathon? Or just the PentD, 9800GT, and GTS250?


----------



## AyeYo

$1 each Paypal pot for the team competition? I'd be willing to contribute.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


$1 each Paypal pot for the team competition? I'd be willing to contribute.


 Bad idea.


----------



## AyeYo

How come? Nothing like a little side betting to spice things up.


----------



## mmx+

Well, I don't know about everyone, but I don't have paypal


----------



## ablearcher

Unless if it was random prize, it's already kind of obvious who will win...

And some of our teams are here for the fun, and likely won't make it over 100,000 ppd.... which some of our users already excede individually.


----------



## ablearcher

Curses, it's hot in my room... I am going to have to consider moving my i7 setup elsewhere, I don't even want to know the heat of 4 opterons, that aren't even online, yet.

And this is just my computer on idle...


----------



## muels7

I hope I will be able to get myself another GTX 470 before the foldathon for another almost 14k PPD when overclocked.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
We wouldn't want them to know our true power, I better not fire up the rigs in reserves.

True. Guess I won't fire up that SR-2 this week... (sigh).









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
So is that new rig happening in time for the Foldathon? Or just the PentD, 9800GT, and GTS250?

And an E8400 and PS3 or 2... though not sure about the 9800GT anymore... she's labouring now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
$1 each Paypal pot for the team competition? I'd be willing to contribute.

Won't happen. It wouldn't be fair if it went to the highest producer, so that only leaves a random draw.

Unfortunately, that means it's a lottery, and there are too many possible legals issues with that.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
True. Guess I won't fire up that SR-2 this week... (sigh).









And an E8400 and PS3 or 2... though not sure about the 9800GT anymore... she's labouring now.








~snip~

Well that's not bad at all then---do you think you'll be able to get 15k if you fold on the 9800GT?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Won't happen. It wouldn't be fair if it went to the highest producer, so that only leaves a random draw.

Unfortunately, that means it's a lottery, and there are too many possible legals issues with that.

Yeah, if the admin was giving it away, it's just a random giveaway. But since multiple people are contributing, with only a chance of success, then it's a lottery.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well that's not bad at all then---do you think you'll be able to get 15k if you fold on the 9800GT?


Yeah, I was getting 16-17k PPD for the CC (on HFM; couldn't verify through EOC). Might give my 9800 a nice send off and just fire it up big time for the Foldathon.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, I was getting 16-17k PPD for the CC (on HFM; couldn't verify through EOC). Might give my 9800 a nice send off and just fire it up big time for the Foldathon.










Well that's pretty good points. What's wrong with the 9800GT? Maybe send it back for warranty?


----------



## runeazn

i am going to fold on all computers in house









2 computers one my rig one my bro's quad core
2 dual core laptop








one pentium D dekstop= pure win lol

when i 1july since if it is normal day i only can fold on 3/4 machines
in weekend i can fold on them all


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


i am going to fold on all computers in house









2 computers one my rig one my bro's quad core
2 dual core laptop








one pentium D dekstop= pure win lol

when i 1july since if it is normal day i only can fold on 3/4 machines
in weekend i can fold on them all










Nice!

I'll be folding on:
C2D 2.4ghz (SMP)
i7 3.8ghz (SMP or bigadv)
GTX260
GTS250
C2Q 2.4ghz (SMP)
PhII X4 3.4ghz (SMP)
and maybe a 2.33ghz C2D running SMP as well
and maybe a 9600GT


----------



## solidsteel144

Should I add a GTX 275 or 460?








Sorry, still puzzled.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
Should I add a GTX 275 or 460?








Sorry, still puzzled.









I would go for the 460, dunno why cause I love the 275...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I would go for the 460, dunno why cause I love the 275...










GTX465 maybe? Louze said his does 12k PPD OCed


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


GTX465 maybe? Louze said his does 12k PPD OCed


Ye, If I would buy one myselve with limited funds I would go for the 465, but from the 2 he came up with I would buy the 460.

If I'm going to upgrade something I would buy a 480 though, really want to see that thing in real...xD


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Ye, If I would buy one myselve with limited funds I would go for the 465, but from the 2 he came up with I would buy the 460.

If I'm going to upgrade something I would buy a 480 though, really want to see that thing in real...xD


I'll just make do with my lowly GTX260 + GTS250 combo


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'll just make do with my lowly GTX260 + GTS250 combo


















Yeah same here, I'll just make due with my 6x GTX260 and 9600GSO combo.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Yeah same here, I'll just make due with my 6x GTX260 and 9600GSO combo.










Yeah, absolutely nothing there









The Foldathon can't be soon enough, I'm itching to get the i7 folding again


----------



## mortimersnerd

Ugh... the server I'm putting the stats system on appears to be having issues. I probably won't be able to do a test until Thrs. when I get home.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Ugh... the server I'm putting the stats system on appears to be having issues. I probably won't be able to do a test until Thrs. when I get home.









Its OK Mort.We have a little time before the start.


----------



## mmx+

C'mon guys, we need more conversation here









Anyone have any plans for upgrades for the Foldathon?


----------



## solidsteel144

I want to see how the GTX 460's turn out.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I want to see how the GTX 460's turn out.


As do I, if they fold nicely I may pick one or more up this fall, if not GTX275s or GTX465s may be my best option for affordable PPD


----------



## Kaldari

I did all the upgrading I'm going to do for a while after I got the 480s a couple months ago. Pulling almost 1kw at the wall is already going to eat a little hole in my wallet as it is.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
As do I, if they fold nicely I may pick one or more up this fall, if not GTX275s or GTX465s may be my best option for affordable PPD

Most agreed.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
I did all the upgrading I'm going to do for a while after I got the 480s a couple months ago. Pulling almost 1kw at the wall is already going to eat a little hole in my wallet as it is.

Even OCed I pull about 330w, with the GTS250 I expect that to be about 400w. A lot, but doable for 72 hours


----------



## Kaldari

Well I'm also doing ~55k PPD when running full bore. And it's actually about 900w instead of 1kw, but still.

By the way, has Stanford not updated their project info for HFM to download yet on the native bigadv project? I know it's wrong, but it says 8955 total credit.

*edit*:
Nevermind, it just updated to the correct credit. I guess it had to actually fold 1%.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm trying to get my second rig ready, though its giving me a few problems. Cant get the wireless card up and running, and I was a bit too drunk to get the gpu client working. I'll try to fix this in about 10 hours....


----------



## ducrider

For the foldathon I have added a 965be/smp,9500gt/gpu2,2 8800gt's/smp and a I7/smp.I should have the I7 up and running with the 8800's this weekend.So yes I did a little bit of upgrading for the foldathon.Don't worry it will all fold 24/7 before and after the foldathon.Look out top 20ppd.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


For the foldathon I have added a 965be/smp,9500gt/gpu2,2 8800gt's/smp and a I7/smp.I should have the I7 up and running with the 8800's this weekend.So yes I did a little bit of upgrading for the foldathon.Don't worry it will all fold 24/7 before and after the foldathon.Look out top 20ppd.


That's quite the setup!


----------



## louze001

the i7 farm will be in full force for this foldathon! So who here thinks they can take on the [email protected] POWERHOGS??


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
the i7 farm will be in full force for this foldathon! So who here thinks they can take on the [email protected] POWERHOGS??

Next time...


----------



## Kaldari

I did some more overclocking on my cards tonight. Both are folding at over 17k a piece. The ambient is a few degrees lower right now since it's night, but they're at 82 and 80C with 98-99% usage while folding. I may can get a little more out of the memory. It started artifacting in Vantage at 2200, so I figured I'll fold on 840/2150 for a few days to be sure everything is rock solid. If so, I'll try bumping it up to 2175.

840/1680/2150


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Look out for Tank, technoredneck95, Veblen and myself. We are quietly putting together a plan of attack that will leave all others in our dust.









Ok, we aren't really planning anything but it sounded good.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Look out for Tank, technoredneck95, Veblen and myself. We are quietly putting together a plan of attack that will leave all others in our dust.









Ok, we aren't really planning anything but it sounded good.









We don't really have any plans other than fold at full force either, but I'm hoping we can do nicely nonetheless


----------



## Magus2727

Plans are..... at least 1 team will beat the Editors!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Plans are..... at least 1 team will beat the Editors!

And I very much hope that we do








I think that since the Editors are at about 200k PPD, we have a decent chance, I estimated us at about 220k


----------



## solidsteel144

I guess my team already lost.








Still fun to participate, though.


----------



## Magus2727

Dont give up hope!!!!! the OP i think says some prizes will be given at random to the teams...

get that OC higher, and get things stable make it so for 3 days your ac never turns off!


----------



## solidsteel144

Yup, I'll be going on a overclocking frenzy pretty soon. 
I really wish my GTX 275 could have made it on time.


----------



## Magus2727

when does it come in?


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


when does it come in?


Thursday or Friday of next week.
Same deal with my 5970 currently being repaired.


----------



## mmx+

Maybe sell the 5970 and pick up a pair of 480s?








_That_ would give great PPD


----------



## Magus2727

if you get it thursday you can get atleast 24 hours on it... for a fast 10 min install and driver set up and get it folding... Friday not so much.

sometimes you can get ahold of the shipping company and pay some more $$ depending on the location of the package and have it shipped faster (kind of like an upgrade)... Or...

while this is not condoned I think... pick up a graphics card from Best buy... and decide 3 days later that it does not perform the way you wanted it to....


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe sell the 5970 and pick up a pair of 480s?








_That_ would give great PPD










If only the GTX 480 didn't have a crippled GF100, then I'd get it. 
I'm not trying to bash nVidia or anything like that. 
I wouldn't buy a HD 5850 or 30 for the same reason. 
I'm weird that way.


----------



## Magus2727

Gf100????


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe sell the 5970 and pick up a pair of 480s?








_That_ would give great PPD










or 470's if he doesnt wanna spend any extra dough


----------



## XanderDylan

I'm gonna lose terribly lol

I have an EVGA 9600GT Superclocked edition folding all day every day (usually), and I have my ECS Black GTS 250 folding most of the day. I OC'd the shaders to 1865MHz on my GTS 250 and that helps out a bit.


----------



## solidsteel144

So who's excited?!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


So who's excited?!










 Not me.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


So who's excited?!










I sure am!









Although if it was a week later I could have been better prepared


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I sure am!









Although if it was a week later I could have been better prepared










 You might of waited a week longer before preparing, however


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I sure am!









Although if it was a week later I could have been better prepared









Don't remind me!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Not me.

I'm sure you're kidding, right?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
You might of waited a week longer before preparing, however









I might have, but I wouldn't of








Not my fault UPS is slow around holiday weekends


----------



## solidsteel144

I should have sent off my 5970 to RMA sooner and should have thought of getting a GTX sooner as well.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
Don't remind me!









I'm sure you're kidding, right?









Nah.. archer is in a state of perpetual boredom.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
I should have sent off my 5970 to RMA sooner and should have thought of getting a GTX sooner as well.

Well, there's still time for you to pop down to a computer shop and get some Green Power


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, there's still time for you to pop down to a computer shop and get some Green Power









I wish... I live in a small _city_ and we don't have BestBuy or Fry's Electronics.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, there's still time for you to pop down to a computer shop and get some Green Power









Not in the "save the Earth" sense









Okay, I'm jsut kidding


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Not in the "save the Earth" sense









Okay, I'm jsut kidding









Maybe save humanity sense.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
I wish... I live in a small _city_ and we don't have BestBuy or Fry's Electronics.









Surely there's some computer store within driving distance?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Not in the "save the Earth" sense









Okay, I'm jsut kidding









"Green Power" = nVidia


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
Maybe save humanity sense.









Save humans, kill Earth?









Actually, for the same of owning a Fermi card, I would


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Surely there's some computer store within driving distance?









How does two and a half hours sound? Plus my funds are low from taking a vacation and getting my dad a BD present.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
How does two and a half hours sound? Plus my funds are low from taking a vacation and getting my dad a BD present.

Each way or round trip?
Still a ways, CompUSA is only 25 minutes for me


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Each way or round trip?
Still a ways, CompUSA is only 25 minutes for me









Lol, I have two Fry's within 30min of where I live. The Sac one has a bit more stuff in it. The Roseville one is a fair bit closer, however (still within a 3 megaton radii of the railyards that precariously blight our awesome town...).


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Lol, I have two Fry's within 30min of where I live. The Sac one has a bit more stuff in it. The Roseville one is a fair bit closer, however (still within a 3 megaton radii of the railyards that precariously blight our awesome town...).

Lucky.....

I'd kill for a Frys or Microcenter within easy driving distance







Closest ones are several hours away









If I had a Frys/MC I probably would have been able to afford another GTS250 with the i7 upgrade


----------



## solidsteel144

Round trip is 5 hours.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
Round trip is 5 hours.

I have a hard time coming up with what I'd drive 5 hours for. Maybe a 980x for under $300


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Lucky.....

I'd kill for a Frys or Microcenter within easy driving distance







Closest ones are several hours away









If I had a Frys/MC I probably would have been able to afford another GTS250 with the i7 upgrade









I almost died in giggles when I learned they were building one within walking distance of where I used to live. Now it's within biking distance, or very short, wasteful, driving distance. (about 3km, too many big roads to be a safe pedestrian, and we have lots of equastrian trails that are decent for biking... if it hasn't rained recently).


----------



## solidsteel144

I hate where I live, and you (ablearcher) just reinforced that.


----------



## zodac

I'd hate to live where you do too....


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'd hate to live where you do too....

Yes, Hell is a very bad place indeed.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'd hate to live where you do too....

I'd hate to live where _you_ live








No Newegg









Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
Yes, Hell is a very bad place indeed.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'd hate to live where _you_ live








No Newegg


















Yeah, I know.

At least we're a neutral country; no one ever wants to destroy _us_.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, I know.

At least we're a neutral country; no one ever wants to destroy _us_.









No one _can_ destroy us.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, I know.

At least we're a neutral country; no one ever wants to destroy _us_.









Well, if I had to choose a neutral country it would probably be Canada, nice place up there and it has Newegg


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
No one _can_ destroy us.









Meh... you can't really say that until the world comes to an end and no other country has destroyed you (I mean destroy as in conquest, not end of the world, destruction of all you see before you).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, I know.

At least we're a neutral country; no one ever wants to destroy _us_.









Everybody hates neutral countries. Best to wipe them out with nukes, before testing their military nettle


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Meh... you can't really say that until the world comes to an end and no other country has destroyed you (I mean destroy as in conquest, not end of the world, destruction of all you see before you).

Yeah... Unlikely to happen at this point unless someone goes crazy and unleashes nukes all over the place.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Everybody hates neutral countries. Best to wipe them out with nukes, before testing their military nettle









Switzerland is neutral; name one person who hates Switzerland (not caring != hate).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Meh... you can't really say that until the world comes to an end and no other country has destroyed you (I mean destroy as in conquest, not end of the world, destruction of all you see before you).

Simply put, there are too many nukes. Until the next generation of weapons comes along, the sheer thread of nuclear annihilation will keep all the little ones in line. After all, it doesn't take more than one, often


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Switzerland is neutral; name one person who hates Switzerland (not caring != hate).

Anybody who hates the Holy See, or Catholicism, does. After all, where do the troops come from?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
After all, where do the troops come from?

Not Switzerland...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not Switzerland...


Funny thing. Switzerland is where they are from. It dates back to old Swiss tradition, where their young men were loaned out as mercenaries.


----------



## zodac

Don't disrespect the Swiss!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Don't disrespect the Swiss!


I win the battle of the Swiss!









I don't disrespect the Swiss. But now _you_ hate them for failing you in online battles.


----------



## Tator Tot

So when does this fold-a-thon start


----------



## solidsteel144

I like Swiss!
cheese


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I win the battle of the Swiss!









I don't disrespect the Swiss. But now _you_ hate them for failing you in online battles.


No, I hate you for lying about them, and for portraying them as bloodthirsty mercenaries.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


So when does this fold-a-thon start










7th of July (Wednesday), noon EST.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


So when does this fold-a-thon start










12 AM Mountain time on the 7th?
Darn it, zodac!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, I hate you for lying about them, and for portraying them as bloodthirsty mercenaries.


 They are. The Swiss guard (the term, at any rate) served as many royal and court guards in ancient European monarchies. Unless if you wish to imply no blood was shed, nor wanted.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


They are. The Swiss guard (the term, at any rate) served as many royal and court guards in ancient European monarchies. Unless if you wish to imply no blood was shed, nor wanted.


I feel there is some disparity in our thoughts here... I am talking about current day Switzerland.

Go back far enough into any country's history and you'll find a bunch of bloodthirsty murderers.


----------



## mmx+

So when do you guys plan on gearing up to full Foldathon force? Monday? Tuesday? Or play it risky and start up Wednesday?

I'm going to get everything set up before I go to bed on Tuesday


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


7th of July (Wednesday), noon EST.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


12 AM Mountain time on the 7th?
Darn it, zodac!










Which time do I believe









That was more of a joke guys. It's in the OP. There's also a count-down


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I feel there is some disparity in our thoughts here... I am talking about current day Switzerland.

Go back far enough into any country's history and you'll find a bunch of bloodthirsty murderers.


 Some have survived until modern times.









At any rate, the Swiss Guard of the Papal State is still sourced ONLY from male Swiss citizens.


----------



## solidsteel144

I'll be going on a overclocking spree on Sunday to ensure maximum performance. 
I'll also borrow my mom's PS3.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Which time do I believe









That was more of a joke guys. It's in the OP. There's also a count-down


I'm an old geezer and forgot.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Some have survived until modern times.









At any rate, the Swiss Guard of the Papal State is still sourced ONLY from male Swiss citizens.


And during WWII, many Biritish regiments were made up of (primarily) Irish soldiers (who lived in Ireland at the time). Doesn't mean Ireland was on the Ally's side (officially... obviously unofficialy it was a different story).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And during WWII, many Biritish regiments were made up of (primarily) Irish soldiers (who lived in Ireland at the time). Doesn't mean Ireland was on the Ally's side (officially... obviously unofficialy it was a different story).


 yeah, iirc, Ireland still treated downed German pilots as beligerant.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I'll be going on a overclocking spree on Sunday to ensure maximum performance. 
I'll also borrow my mom's PS3.









I'm an old geezer and forgot.










I'm going to see if I can get 4ghz with decent Sunday, if not I'll set it at 3.8ghz and make sure that it's perfectly stable....and then I'll modify the H50 with shrouds (doesn't actually fit in the case with shrouds) to keep things. And see if I can get another shader strap out of the GTX260


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


yeah, iirc, Ireland still treated downed German pilots as beligerant.











That we did... that we did.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm going to see if I can get 4ghz with decent Sunday, if not I'll set it at 3.8ghz and make sure that it's perfectly stable....and then I'll modify the H50 with shrouds (doesn't actually fit in the case with shrouds) to keep things. And see if I can get another shader strap out of the GTX260


It shouldn't be too hard to get it at 4 GHz, you just need to take it in increments.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


It shouldn't be too hard to get it at 4 GHz, you just need to take it in increments.


3.8ghz was easy, I got 4ghz but I thought that the voltage was a bit too high. If I can get a lower voltage working so it's not so hot (was 80c), I'll run that for the extra 2k PPD, but I'm not going to burn up my i7 for this


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


3.8ghz was easy, I got 4ghz but I thought that the voltage was a bit too high. If I can get a lower voltage working so it's not so hot (was 80c), I'll run that for the extra 2k PPD, but I'm not going to burn up my i7 for this


It's really up to you, it's not like you can actually damage it from this.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


It's really up to you, it's not like you can actually damage it from this.


I'm not quite sure I believe this, I've read that for every 10c the temperature of a CPU increases, the lifetime is decreased by 50%. Now, considering that normally it would probably last for decades I'm not really worried about 65-70c, but 80c seems to be pushing it to me. And it makes it damn hot in here


----------



## solidsteel144

So a 20c increase would destroy it? Trust me, 4 GHz constantly would still last quite a while. How often do you hear about people killing their CPU's?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


So a 20c increase would destroy it? Trust me, 4 GHz constantly would still last quite a while. How often do you hear about people killing their CPU's?


 About once every 3 months, across [H] and OCN.

Volts were the cause, iirc. A Q6600 and an i7 920 were the only victims I knew about.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


So a 20c increase would destroy it? Trust me, 4 GHz constantly would still last quite a while. How often do you hear about people killing their CPU's?


No, it would reduce the life to 25% of the original. .5*.5 = .25









I'll see what I can do for 4ghz, but I'd rather be safe than sorry with something this expensive


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


About once every 3 months, across [H] and OCN.

Volts were the cause, iirc. A Q6600 and an i7 920 were the only victims I knew about.


Now that's interesting... 
Good thing Intel would still replace it (just don't tell them what you did). 
Really... People have actually killed it? That's honestly new to me.


----------



## zodac

Less-than-4-days-left bump.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Less-than-4-days-left bump.







































Time to start overclocking


----------



## Baldy

Firing up the main rig, as well as maybe my bro's new laptop. Hopefully I'll be pulling in a total of 15K PPD.


----------



## Magus2727

Hit 93K Points in a single day yesterday.... and at 150 in overall rank! O, Yea!!!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*







































Time to start overclocking










Quite the opposite, it's time to STOP overclocking. Otherwise you end up like me, messing with your OC until the foldathon is almost over.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Hit 93K Points in a single day yesterday.... and at 150 in overall rank! O, Yea!!!








































Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Quite the opposite, it's time to STOP overclocking. Otherwise you end up like me, messing with your OC until the foldathon is almost over.


Well, I'm currently at stock clocks, which is unacceptable for the Foldathon, considering I can get an additional 5.5k PPD (55%) through overclocking







I new that I got 3.8ghz stable, but I didn't write down the settings when I reverted to stock clocks. So this weekend I need to reestablish a stable 3.8ghz so I know that it won't crash or whatever during the Foldathon when it matters









Anyways, liquid cooling on a stock-clocked CPU is absurd, I need to OC it









EDIT: Anyone here know who brice is? We kept overtaking each other back and forth


----------



## Magus2727

HUmmmm

I cant access the remote machines.... this might be a problem if not fixed in 4 days...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


HUmmmm

I cant access the remote machines.... this might be a problem if not fixed in 4 days...











Any idea why?







Can you physically access them?

It would be awesome if you could do 90k+ the three days of the Foldathon


----------



## AyeYo

Brice is Prelude.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*










Any idea why?







Can you physically access them?

It would be awesome if you could do 90k+ the three days of the Foldathon










I can physically get to them... but I am not sure if admin would keep me logged in on 15 computers... I will send an e-mail and find out...

the thing with being remote logged in is other people can still use it. if I physically log in... no one can use it but me...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I can physically get to them... but I am not sure if admin would keep me logged in on 15 computers... I will send an e-mail and find out...

the thing with being remote logged in is other people can still use it. if I physically log in... no one can use it but me...


Aha









My experience with Linux is minimal, so I'm afraid I can't help you here









Couldn't you always remove the -oneunit flag in desperation so they wouldn't need constant supervision?


----------



## ducrider

TX850 just got here and I am on my way to pick up a 260.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


TX850 just got here and I am on my way to pick up a 260.


----------



## solidsteel144

I think my network is down.








I'd likely lose some points today.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Monday is my day for playing with clocks. Need to get the x6 back to 4.0 or maybe higher and now that I have my Xiggy brackets from Naf I'll be playing with the clocks on my other two SMP rigs. Need to get a new case for the 940 and I'm thinking an Antec Sonata. Anyone know if those cases have good airflow or not. It's a hot running chip as is and need as much airflow as possible.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Monday is my day for playing with clocks. Need to get the x6 back to 4.0 or maybe higher and now that I have my Xiggy brackets from Naf I'll be playing with the clocks on my other two SMP rigs. Need to get a new case for the 940 and I'm thinking an Antec Sonata. Anyone know if those cases have good airflow or not. It's a hot running chip as is and need as much airflow as possible.


get the NZXT GAMMA, its $45 shipped on newegg and has great airflow

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ml#post9885447
check out this thread if any of you want a cheap folding card


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'll see if my local Fry's has it in stock, I'm going to pick it up locally. I get NewEgg deliveries next day but I'm going to be busy as hell this coming week. I was looking at the Antec 300 as well.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I'll see if my local Fry's has it in stock, I'm going to pick it up locally. I get NewEgg deliveries next day but I'm going to be busy as hell this coming week. I was looking at the Antec 300 as well.


Go for the A300. I built a rig in a Sonata and it had terrible airflow. One thing to keep in mind is that the A300 doesn't come with front fans, but with a pair of decent 120s it's great for temps (considering one to replace my Lian-Li)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm going to pick up some extra fans anyways, need to replace a few anyhow.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I'm going to pick up some extra fans anyways, need to replace a few anyhow.


You'll love it. I'm debating between it (again) and the CM 690II, currently I'm more inclined to get the 690II because it's a nicer case and this is my main rig, but I'm still undecided


----------



## wierdo124

You'll notice a new team...three of our members are in the top 20, and we're legit. I've taken my time setting up this team, and we're gunning for 165k PPD


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 









You'll notice a new team...three of our members are in the top 20, and we're legit. I've taken my time setting up this team, and we're gunning for 165k PPD









Nicely done









I wish you good luck


----------



## mortimersnerd

Hey guys,

I'm setting up the stats system now for some tests. Sign-ups will close Monday so I can verify all of the folding usernames are good. It will be the responsibility of each team to verify their stats.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Hey guys,

I'm setting up the stats system now for some tests. Sign-ups will close Monday so I can verify all of the folding usernames are good. It will be the responsibility of each team to verify their stats.


 I've already setup my own page to do this


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Hey guys,

I'm setting up the stats system now for some tests. Sign-ups will close Monday so I can verify all of the folding usernames are good. It will be the responsibility of each team to verify their stats.

What do you mean by "verify their stats"? Should we keep a list containing the points of each member as of the start of the competition, and then submit it to you afterwords? Or do we just need to verify at the end that you have the right number of points listed for us?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
What do you mean by "verify their stats"? Should we keep a list containing the points of each member as of the start of the competition, and then submit it to you afterwords? Or do we just need to verify at the end that you have the right number of points listed for us?

Just keep a list (the Pande one should still be archived, iirc), just incase if some mistake was made.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Just keep a list (the Pande one should still be archived, iirc), just incase if some mistake was made.

OK. So should I have the points for each user in the team as of 11AM EST on Wednesday, or 12PM, or what?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
What do you mean by "verify their stats"? Should we keep a list containing the points of each member as of the start of the competition, and then submit it to you afterwords? Or do we just need to verify at the end that you have the right number of points listed for us?

Each team needs to make sure the points for their team adds up. The difference should be substantial because errors would be caused by incorrect folding username or case issues. Basically, take an update from EOC for each member and sum it. It should be exact or very close to these stats (they will be pulled at a slightly different time). If you are a few thousand points short, I would check the folding usernames.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
What do you mean by "verify their stats"? Should we keep a list containing the points of each member as of the start of the competition, and then submit it to you afterwords? Or do we just need to verify at the end that you have the right number of points listed for us?

Just to make sure members' Folding names are correct (no typos or incorrect cases), and to make sure there's only 1 top20 member in each team.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Each team needs to make sure the points for their team adds up. The difference should be substantial because errors would be caused by incorrect folding username or case issues. Basically, take an update from EOC for each member and sum it. It should be exact or very close to these stats (they will be pulled at a slightly different time). If you are a few thousand points short, I would check the folding usernames.

So you're going to be posting the stats in the OP after each update? And we just have to check that the stats EOC reports for us correspond to what is in the OP? If so, that's easy









EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Just to make sure members' Folding names are correct (no typos or incorrect cases), and to make sure there's only 1 top20 member in each team.

OK, that makes sense








So just make sure that the usernames given correspond to the usernames that we are folding on and that as of the 16th we only had one top-20 member?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
So you're going to be posting the stats in the OP after each update? And we just have to check that the stats EOC reports for us correspond to what is in the OP? If so, that's easy









EDIT:

OK, that makes sense








So just make sure that the usernames given correspond to the usernames that we are folding on and that as of the 16th we only had one top-20 member?

The stats are going to be auto generated and displayed in a spreadsheet with a graph. When I have the test stats up, make sure there are correct values (it should be fairly obvious if someone isn't being counted).


----------



## mmx+

Sounds good









I can't wait until Wednesday


----------



## ducrider

Ok I can handle that.I guess?


----------



## Magus2727

Guess there was a problem...its fixed so whem I get home I can set up the clients to run again.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

It will be obvious if there is a mistake on our team. Its pretty simple to multiple 4 members X 100K points per 3 hr update


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
We make a lot of points!









Yup.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


It will be obvious if there is a mistake on our team. Its pretty simple to multiple 4 members X 100K points per 3 hr update


















fold fold fold


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Guess there was a problem...its fixed so whem I get home I can set up the clients to run again.


Awesome!
So you're able to log back into them to re-start FAH?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Awesome!
So you're able to log back into them to re-start FAH?


















Should... I am at a BBQ so won't know till later tonight.


----------



## mmx+

Well, good luck, if you were only folding on your sig rig I don't think we would do very well in the Foldathon


----------



## Tasmac

got windows tweaked, got the rig tweaked, ready for the foldathon.
heat pouring from the rig


----------



## mmx+

Wow, awesome! HFM SS?


----------



## Tasmac

I couldnt add the -bigadv flag to the smp







wouldn't download anything, "no work to do")

but ya, no problem here is a ss, just restarted the rig


----------



## mmx+

No wonder you're gaining on me so fast


----------



## k4m1k4z3

A small discrepancy I noticed...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ns-prizes.html
That announcement says the foldathon is from the 9th to the 11th.
While this thread says it is from the 7th to the 9th.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
A small discrepancy I noticed...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ns-prizes.html
That announcement says the foldathon is from the 9th to the 11th.
While this thread says it is from the 7th to the 9th.

Hmm









The 9th-11th would certainly be nice, but I'm pretty sure that it's the 7th-11th. At least that's what Z said


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Hmm









The 9th-11th would certainly be nice, but I'm pretty sure that it's the 7th-11th. At least that's what Z said


But zodac was the one to edit that announcement to include the July Foldathon...

And haven't we usually done foldathons closer to the end of a week or on weekend?


----------



## solidsteel144

It would be so awesome if it started on the 9th.


----------



## Magus2727

they normally start in the middle of the week and end on Friday.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


they normally start in the middle of the week and end on Friday.


*crosses fingers for Friday*


----------



## AyeYo

So which is it? They're typical Wed-Fri, so that's what I had marked down.


----------



## zodac

It's the 7th... I'll fix that now...


----------



## mmx+

Cool









Any luck yet getting the i7s back online Magus?


----------



## Magus2727

yep... check out my next EOC update...

The thing is with them.. when they go down... I restart all of them and they all get the WU at the same time and finish all with in 15-30 min of each other...

And when I booted them up they all got 6701's so it has taken longer...

but I have 8 of them done on this next update.


----------



## LiLChris

Finally signed us up right before 12...

Bump just incase someone didn't know sign ups close at 12.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Finally signed us up right before 12...

Bump just incase someone didn't know sign ups close at 12.










Cutting it close?


----------



## solidsteel144

I estimate my team will generate 100k points by the end of the foldathon. *sigh*
Damn it!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I estimate my team will generate 100k points by the end of the foldathon. *sigh*
Damn it!










Well that's still a very respectable number of points


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well that's still a very respectable number of points

















We're (my team) are going to get crushed. 
Oh well... Still very fun to do.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


We're (my team) are going to get crushed. 
Oh well... Still very fun to do.










We (my team) are going to do the crushing
















JK


----------



## solidsteel144

Hmm... Let's see.

4 PCI-E x 16 motherboard 
i7 920 or something 
4 x GTX 480

Yeah hell no.... Haha. 
That would run me over $3k.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


We (my team) are going to do the crushing
















JK


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, so what did I miss..?


----------



## Tasmac

I'm in like flynn wooohooo, well maybe by the skin of my teeth


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Well, I've given up using Zodac's guide for the Ubuntu SMP client, and have reverted to using the -bigadv guide instead: using the same, basic VM client - but changing the config of that to use the 4 cores that are in my work PC, dropping the RAM a touch, and checking the box for using -advmethods there (instead of -bigadv) and that has [just] started crunching away..









That'd be this guide/thread: http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...e-folding.html


----------



## Magus2727

your problem is that Stanford has shut down the bigadv for Linux....

at the moment there is no reason to have a VM client...


----------



## mmx+

Hopefully they get it fixed soon.....


----------



## mmx+

The i7 is now running @ 3.9ghz, load temps are mid-to-upper 70s. Currently giving it a stability test so I know if it's going to hold up when it really matters


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

just fold on it mmx+, thats the best test for me...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


The i7 is now running @ 3.9ghz, load temps are mid-to-upper 70s. Currently giving it a stability test so I know if it's going to hold up when it really matters










Best way to test stability is to fold. I remember thinking my i7 was stable after stress testing for 1000000 hours; then I tried folding -bigadv and it turned out I wasn't as stable as I thought.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Best way to test stability is to fold. I remember thinking my i7 was stable *after stress testing for 1000000 hours*; then I tried folding -bigadv and it turned out I wasn't as stable as I thought.


----------



## solidsteel144

Prime95, OCCT and Intel BurnInTest work pretty well too.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I may have exaggerated just a bit on the time I spent stress testing.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


just fold on it mmx+, thats the best test for me...










That's what I'm doing--hoping I can get an A3 or two done today to verify it's fine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Best way to test stability is to fold. I remember thinking my i7 was stable after stress testing for 1000000 hours; then I tried folding -bigadv and it turned out I wasn't as stable as I thought.










Well, I'm just doing SMP. And I think that statement about time could be part of my sig









Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Prime95, OCCT and Intel BurnInTest work pretty well too.










I'm going to go for FAH, since that's what ir really matters if it's stable for. And if I can get a couple k points while stress testing, all the better


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Best way to test stability is to fold. I remember thinking my i7 was stable after stress testing for 1000000 hours; then I tried folding -bigadv and it turned out I wasn't as stable as I thought.










Same for me, stressed for about 12 hours, and thats a lot for me... Though 8 hours of folding killed my fun...









[fixed]wrong quote


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Best way to test stability is to fold. I remember thinking my i7 was stable after stress testing for 1000000 hours; then I tried folding -bigadv and it turned out I wasn't as stable as I thought.










dude thats 114 years, that must be some anchient mayan i7 you got there









oh, and i just wanted to say, since it's bout to begin soon, good luck all, i won't be in any team so i can't lose hohoho


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


your problem is that Stanford has shut down the bigadv for Linux....

at the moment there is no reason to have a VM client...


I didn't realise that they had a server/clients for Linux -bigadv WUs and one for M$ clients... Maybe I'll try to call them when I'm at work tomorrow (they're one of our customers, using our hardware to store data) to ask about it - I can certainly check whether there are any cases open to deal with their 'server' being offline, presuming it is our kit not their physical servers...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Well, even if there are Linux versions and M$ versions of the bigadv WUs, I'm only losing out on WKS04 (and as I don't actually use it very often.....) because the work PC is running a Linux VM that can only use 4 cores (Q8400 @ 2.67) so it can't complete the WU quickly enough to get points for it...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Cannot get F&H stable on my GPU at OC. It was stable but now it is not. As such I will no longer be folding this Foldathon or in the near future...Way frustrated trying to get things stable for F&H when it is rock solid for everything else..and I mean ROCK solid. Also heat wise, the weather is too hot to fold, way too hot. it may be the drivers causing instability too. In any case no more Folding for me, at least for a LONG while.

Sorry fella's


----------



## zodac

Can you not drop the shaders a strap or two just for the Foldathon?


----------



## mmx+

Maybe just SMP for the foldathon, or revert to stock clocks for now?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Can you not drop the shaders a strap or two just for the Foldathon?


I perhaps could in software as my BIOS is flashed with my clocks you see but then on top of that it is the heat my PC pushes out...too uncomfortable as I am in a small room ( I sleep here ). Folding at the moment is taking last place in my life at the mo. Its too much work trying to keep the client happy alongside my gaming.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe just SMP for the foldathon, or revert to stock clocks for now?


SMP is POOR on my CPU;s...Pointless mate..trust me. Done it before and I was just wasting my Elec bill. I love the cause but I am afraid I love my wallet more at the moment...tight times ! As for stock clocks on my GPU..as I said I could do that in software and downclock but its just the heat..Its too much









Sorry guys. I will be back Folding again one day but not until I move which will be a very long time.


----------



## [-erick-]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe just SMP for the foldathon, or revert to stock clocks for now?


yes, try to drop maybe 50-100points from your max gaming OC settings.

my max settings for my 295 is 735-1150-1550

for folding i drop it to 700-1160-1550

edit: ic, its about heat and the electric bill...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-erick-]*


yes, try to drop maybe 50-100points from your max gaming OC settings.

my max settings for my 295 is 735-1150-1550

for folding i drop it to 700-1160-1550

edit: ic, its about heat and the electric bill...


Yeah I am afraid my PC along with FERMI pumps out A LOT of heat and I live in basically a cupboard. Too much to deal with...especially when sleeping and when my missy is over lol.

Yeah and SMP is a waste of Elec for me..just is not efficient usage of my elec.

Cheers though.


----------



## mmx+

Sorry to hear that









My i7 + GTX260 pumps out a lot of heat as well


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Sorry to hear that









My i7 + GTX260 pumps out a lot of heat as well










betcha my GX2 pumps out more than both of them combined







and half of that is dumped inside the case


----------



## ENTERPRISE

My FERMI due to high ambients at the mo will push 95C out of my case when Folding...Yeah that is why I have stopped..I am not worried about my card, it can take it...I cannot though lol.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


betcha my GX2 pumps out more than both of them combined







and half of that is dumped inside the case


Doubt it








3.8ghz i7 is 180w, GTX260 is 100w. Doubt that your GX2 is 280w


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Yeah I am afraid my PC along with FERMI pumps out A LOT of heat and I live in basically a cupboard. Too much to deal with...especially when sleeping and *when my missy is over* lol.

Yeah and SMP is a waste of Elec for me..just is not efficient usage of my elec.

Cheers though.


Surely the heat means that 'your missy' should take her clothing off (sooner) which is a good thing, no...?









Perhaps that's just me...but hey, Mrs Nude_Lewd_Man points out boobs for me to look at


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Doubt it








3.8ghz i7 is 180w, GTX260 is 100w. Doubt that your GX2 is 280w










its 197W stock, and i have a pretty good OC on it


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Doubt it








3.8ghz i7 is 180w, GTX260 is 100w. Doubt that your GX2 is 280w










 Well, it IS two 140W cards sharing a sandwich cooler... remember the stock 9800GTX (most 9800GX2 owners have their OC to about this level, at least) is a 140W card that has been downclocked to share the stock cooler ...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Well, it IS two 140W cards sharing a sandwich cooler... remember the stock 9800GTX (most 9800GX2 owners have their OC to about this level, at least) is a 140W card that has been downclocked to share the stock cooler ...


I love when archer is logical









mostly because it makes Zodac mad though


----------



## mmx+

SMP still refusing to upload


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Surely the heat means that 'your missy' should take her clothing off (sooner) which is a good thing, no...?









Perhaps that's just me...but hey, Mrs Nude_Lewd_Man points out boobs for me to look at










Bro...I need no heat for that to happen heheh


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


SMP still refusing to upload










 Stanford's servers are probably being swamped, right now. It sucks hard, because SMP is now tied to bonus credit, which can be (in bigadv, at least) make-or-break with a heavy punishment


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Stanford's servers are probably being swamped, right now. It sucks hard, because SMP is now tied to bonus credit, which can be (in bigadv, at least) make-or-break with a heavy punishment


Why would they be busier than normal? That doesn't make sense









I should have another SMP WU done in 4 hours, so hopefully it's fixed by then


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I've had a -advmethods SMP WU upload in the current update.. Seems to be working in that sense, though that is a Linux one in case it makes any difference..


----------



## Baldy

Exactly 1 more day left!!!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Exactly 1 more day left!!!










Pretty sure your an hour off. 23 Hours to go.









"Wednesday July 7th Noon EST (GMT: 5pm) until Friday July 9th Noon EST."
Right now it is Tuesday July 6th 1:04 PM in EST


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Pretty sure your an hour off. 23 Hours to go.









"Wednesday July 7th Noon EST (GMT: 5pm) until Friday July 9th Noon EST."
Right now it is Tuesday July 6th 1:04 PM in EST



"It is 0 days, 23 hours, 54 minutes and 15 seconds until Wednesday, 7 July 2010, 12:00:00 (Coral Harbour time)"

I'm just following the countdown. 0_0


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


"It is 0 days, 23 hours, 54 minutes and 15 seconds until Wednesday, 7 July 2010, 12:00:00 (Coral Harbour time)"

I'm just following the countdown. 0_0










ROFL! someone made the counter wrong. I am in EST, and it is definitely less than 23 hours until noon, July 7.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


ROFL! someone made the counter wrong. I am in EST, and it is definitely less than 23 hours until noon, July 7.


Ah well.

23 hours to the Foldathon then!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Really?

DAMMIT Z!










 He's gonna blame mort, if at all
















ishly smart


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


He's gonna blame mort, if at all
















ishly smart











That's why I edited my statement...I foresaw that coming.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Hmmm, apparently it is different times in the same time zone. But how are they going to enforce starting at the time they have listed? EOC gets their update 1 hour before that... so they would have to use stanfords stats for the official stats if they were to start at that corral harbor time.

So even though there are different EST times, the one I am on should probably be used...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Hmmm, apparently it is different times in the same time zone. But how are they going to enforce starting at the time they have listed? EOC gets their update 1 hour before that... so they would have to use stanfords stats for the official stats if they were to start at that corral harbor time.

So even though there are different EST times, the one I am on should probably be used...










EOC updates at 1PM EST









And it does seem likely that they'd use the EST that we are in


----------



## Extreme Newbie

My GTS250 arrived a few hours ago and its happily folding away now.







Haven't had much time to OC it so I just bumped the shaders to 1965 to see how it works.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


My GTS250 arrived a few hours ago and its happily folding away now.







Haven't had much time to OC it so I just bumped the shaders to 1965 to see how it works.


Lucky.....















Mine's still stuck somewhere between North Dakota and NC


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Lucky.....















Mine's still stuck somewhere between North Dakota and NC










and now its stuck between ND and Mcihigan..... jk jk.... but thats a pretty big OC


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
and now its stuck between ND and Mcihigan..... jk jk.... but thats a pretty big OC

I ran my i7 at 4ghz briefly but it was really hot...so 3.8ghz it is


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I ran my i7 at 4ghz briefly but it was really hot...so 3.8ghz it is









yeah, I am at 3.7GHz/1.2565V (only bigadv folding stable, so far. Anything less would crash the core after a long time). It helps keep the temps below 75C.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I ran my i7 at 4ghz briefly but it was really hot...so 3.8ghz it is









thats how my cpu was at 3.9, so 3.8 it is


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm really tempted to pick up a 1055T today. I'm going to Fry's so I'll see how well my self control is while I'm there. I'm only going for a new case and case fans but being an impulse shopper never does me any favors.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I'm really tempted to pick up a 1055T today. I'm going to Fry's so I'll see how well my self control is while I'm there. I'm only going for a new case and case fans but being an impulse shopper never does me any favors.


















I think you should get one
















Self control around computer hardware is hard


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 








I think you should get one
















Self control around computer hardware is hard









me too, then ship it to me

free of charge of course


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


EOC updates at 1PM EST









And it does seem likely that they'd use the EST that we are in










But the stats are from 12pm EST... If you watch, on the 1pm EST update it only reports the points you turned in up to 12pm EST.


----------



## zodac

Hmm... countdown _would_ be my fault... but only because I don't understand which time zone to use (when you make a counter, there are 2 options under EST, with and without DST; not sure which is which). So it's pretty likely I messed it up.

12pm EST/5pm GMT is the time though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmm... countdown _would_ be my fault... but only because I don't understand which time zone to use (when you make a counter, there are 2 options under EST, with and without DST; not sure which is which). So it's pretty likely I messed it up.

12pm EST/5pm GMT is the time though.


Sounds good









So do any WUs registered on the 1PM EST (6PM GMT) EOC update count towards the Foldathon?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmm... countdown _would_ be my fault... but only because I don't understand which time zone to use (when you make a counter, there are 2 options under EST, with and without DST; not sure which is which). So it's pretty likely I messed it up.

12pm EST/5pm GMT is the time though.


almost all of EST used DST, just for future reference


----------



## zodac

Should do... Stanford publish the results every 3 hours, and that's what EOC take right?

Again... not sure what timezone Stanford/EOC uses though...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


almost all of EST used DST, just for future reference


Yeah, but I get 2 times... EST (Coral Harbour), and EST (Winter)... I chose the first since it's not winter... still wasn't right though...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Should do... Stanford publish the results every 3 hours, and that's what EOC take right?

Again... not sure what timezone Stanford/EOC uses though...










Well, I'm almost certain that Stanford uses PST, so the 1PM EST EOC update is really 10AM PST.....









Just trying to time the computers to dump WUs right after it starts, but no too far so that they can get another out as quickly as possible


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but I get 2 times... EST (Coral Harbour), and EST (Winter)... I chose the first since it's not winter... still wasn't right though...


its cuz youre never right


----------



## zodac

I have the solution.... Fold non-stop from now until 12pm EST on Friday.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I have the solution.... Fold non-stop from now until 12pm EST on Friday.










I'd like to get my WUs timed to submit just at the right time...although if you can't offer any helpful advice I'll just fold


----------



## Magus2727

I think that is due to a few states (Indiana that I know of) in the US that do no use day light savings time...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I think that is due to a few states (Indiana that I know of) in the US that do no use day light savings time...


that would be correct....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'd like to get my WUs timed to submit just at the right time...although if you can't offer any helpful advice I'll just fold










I know that if I submit a WU around 3/4pm, it'll count. So I started up SMP yesterday so it'll make it in time.


----------



## Magus2727

Why not do from the 3PM update on EOC? that means that any points from 12:00 PM and later will be counted... EOC does not change its time formats from location to location does it? I am Mountain Standard Time in the US and it is an hour off for me.. so it must be central time....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know that if I submit a WU around 3/4pm, it'll count. So I started up SMP yesterday so it'll make it in time.










In that case I'll time my SMP clients to submit in time for the 4PM update









At least I can get a SMP WU done in 6 hours so it's not so hard


----------



## zodac

Then in a few months, people could say we should move it _another_ 3 hours. Nah, just start finishing WUs an hour or so before the Foldathon is due to start, and that'll do.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


In that case I'll time my SMP clients to submit in time for the 4PM update









At least I can get a SMP WU done in 6 hours so it's not so hard










I was talking GMT.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I was talking GMT.










Wait, so I could submit my WUs as early as 11AM EST and have them count?


----------



## Magus2727

If the 12Pm EOC update is used... thats 1pm Eastern... so you could do any thing after 10AM.. since its every 3 hours... 10-11, 11-12, 12-1...

NO?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
If the 12Pm EOC update is used... thats 1pm Eastern... so you could do any thing after 10AM.. since its every 3 hours... 10-11, 11-12, 12-1...

NO?

That's what I was thinking......my laptop unfortunately won't be done until later that evening, but I should get the GTX260 and i7 to drop WUs then


----------



## sks72

If the foldathon counts points from the 12:00 PM EOC update then us in EST can submit WU's as early as 10:00 AM and still count.

EDIT: Beat me to it.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Everyone needs to have a starting point so the 12:00pm EOC update should be that point. Whatever points you submit *after* 12:00pm Wednesday ,up to and including the 12:00pm update on Friday, should be your total points.


----------



## Magus2727

the catch side of that is the EOC update does not always include that hours update. Since stanford is updating at the same time, if EOC pulls your "file" before Stanford updates then you will miss any points updated from 11:00 - 12:00....

So keep that in mind....


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Cancer Crushers. Get ready to fold. Turn on that AC, run those tubes from the AC unit to the computer prime that OC, and lets do some folding! Lets put up some numbers for this shindig! Lets show the big teams that we are not small potatoes but are contenders! I gots a surprise for some of you that have not been following all the folding threads!


----------



## Erick Silver

OI!! Wheres my name in the sign up list?? I looked through the whole thing and did not see it there. I see it in the teams list but not the other one! "Whatcha talkin bout Willis?"


----------



## mortimersnerd

I've closed the sign-ups. PM me if you have a last minute team to put together or if there are any issues. I'll see if I can resolve them.


----------



## mmx+

Not much longer, I can't wait


----------



## Erick Silver

I have already created a team. "Cancer Crushers" I am not talking about the Team List in the OP. I am talking abot the list above that. My name is not on it that I can see. Whats up with that?


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I have already created a team. "Cancer Crushers" I am not talking about the Team List in the OP. I am talking abot the list above that. My name is not on it that I can see. Whats up with that?


[-erick-] # 302 ?? I see that listed? And that name is not in below list.. Your name is in the team lists below but not above
Thinks thats you


----------



## Erick Silver

Nope thats not me.


----------



## ablearcher

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496880 = Erick Silver (I have the team bookmarked







)


----------



## Tasmac

I wish these -bigadv's would hit just a little sooner soist I could fire up them gpu's








I dont like to see all that *red*
3x 285's, 1 GTS250, 1 9800 GT--- just sitting there...doing knothing.....


----------



## ablearcher

I just finished uploading, and I cannot aquire a bigadv WU from the assignment server, right now


----------



## mmx+

I can't upload my SMP WUs, so count yourself lucky


----------



## Tasmac

I keep a back up of both just in case.....I heard the news


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I can't upload my SMP WUs, so count yourself lucky


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 


















I'm reinstalling Windows on a spare HDD to see if that works...I'll have more time to troubleshoot after the Foldathon


----------



## jarble

I am back from the dead







yall miss me ? 4 days with out posting seams like a life time

cant wait I really want to see what is p6t7 is capable of


----------



## mmx+

I really need help getting my i7 to upload...as is it won't be folding during the Foldathon


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I really need help getting my i7 to upload...as is it won't be folding during the Foldathon

















I did some searching and came up with nadda. I see you posted on the folding forum...
sorry mmx+ I have no idea why its not uploading, wish I could help


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I really need help getting my i7 to upload...as is it won't be folding during the Foldathon

















Have you tried to restart the smp client?


----------



## mmx+

Yeah, I have no idea either. Especially odd considering my C2D box with Ubuntu submitted one without an issue


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Have you tried to restart the smp client?


Yep, I've restarted, reinstalled, uninstalled, reinstalled, rebooted, tried reinstalling Windows in a spare HDD, everything conceivable


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yep, I've restarted, reinstalled, uninstalled, reinstalled, rebooted, tried reinstalling Windows in a spare HDD, everything conceivable










 Is your C2D box connected to the internet differently?

I know the FAH client tries port 8080 first, then 80.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yep, I've restarted, reinstalled, uninstalled, reinstalled, rebooted, tried reinstalling Windows in a spare HDD, everything conceivable










man that sucks. I have had this problem before and when i restarted the client i was able to start on a new unit and eventually the results from the previous unit were uploaded.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Is your C2D box connected to the internet differently?

I know the FAH client tries port 8080 first, then 80.


Nope, both WiFi to our home network. I could in theory try taking my desktop down to the router, but my parents have said that while they'll tolerate my setup in my room folding away for these 3 days, they don't want it downstairs heating things up and making it loud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


man that sucks. I have had this problem before and when i restarted the client i was able to start on a new unit and eventually the results from the previous unit were unloaded.


If I try the -send all flag, it hangs on trying to connect to the Stanford server.


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I am back from the dead







yall miss me ? 4 days with out posting seams like a life time

cant wait I really want to see what is p6t7 is capable of









I'm guessing you had to recover from the 4th?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I am back from the dead







yall miss me ? 4 days with out posting seams like a life time


_4 days?!_









I don't think I've gone more than 2 days without posting...


----------



## Kaldari

Well I'm not getting to start off with a bigadv since I got home from out of town later than expected. Oh well.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
Well I'm not getting to start off with a bigadv since I got home from out of town later than expected. Oh well.









Just the smp and those cards folding .


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
Well I'm not getting to start off with a bigadv since I got home from out of town later than expected. Oh well.









I don't think it matters I was waiting for one when I hit the point where I wouldn't get any SMP work in so I had to just start regular folding. No huge bigadv dump from our team.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I havent started bigadv either, just regular smp and added an other rig.
Ive been busy with both my rigs, so I couldnt finish a bigadv in time anyways...


----------



## spartacus

Ready????

I'm gaming it up with PES2010 to hold me over for a few days while I fold.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Here are the stats:

*Team Stats*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Here are the stats:

*Team Stats*


No data? Guess we need to wait a few hours


----------



## zodac

Time to start _making_ some data then.


----------



## Magus2727

Off to work... got the machines on and running... we shall be the little engine that could!

wonder what kind of PPD i will see...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Time to start _making_ some data then.










My eardrums are damaged by the sound my rigs produce, my skin is melting, and my eyes burn from the monitors! what else can I do to satisfy you!


----------



## zodac

Moar PPD! *MOAR PPD!*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Moar PPD! *MOAR PPD!*


Okay, are you happy with ~1.5kppd from an ati card?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Okay, are you happy with ~1.5kppd from an ati card?


you will see more then a 1.5K Point drop from your CPU though....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


you will see more then a 1.5K Point drop from your CPU though....


My brothers rig...








Cpu wont do more than 1.5k so it doesnt even have to run.

Wont happen though, no internet connection.... I have 2 cables in my room, 1 for my brothers pc and one for my pc. My bro is a few days away, so I use his connection for the second rig. Darn wireless card doesnt want to work....


----------



## zodac

So what you're saying is... if we sort out the wireless card, we get an extra 1.5k PPD?

What's the make/model?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So what you're saying is... if we sort out the wireless card, we get an extra 1.5k PPD?

What's the make/model?


haha, it would be for about 1 day. If I oc my second rig a bit I would have the same...









i7: 14 kppd
GTX275: 8 kppd

Q9550: 6 kppd 
GTX275: 8 kppd
GTS250: 6.5 kppd

Total: 42.5 kppd

(Only the i7 and the 250 are oced)

btw, the card is: wmp54g v4.1
I'm using w7 ultimate on that rig


----------



## zodac

Why not OC the 2nd rig _and_ get that GPU Folding? Now let's go!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why not OC the 2nd rig _and_ get that GPU Folding? Now let's go!


Hmm, its hot enough in here








I'm working on a casemod, and that second rig is part of the mod. The fans I use are silent fans, and not really powerfull. The cpu temp is high enough for stock speed, so I wont oc it now. The gpu's are 73 and 71c, so thats hot enough too. I have 3 gpu's at 70c and 2 cpu's at almost 60c so its pretty hot in my room...


----------



## woodstock

20 minutes until - good luck everyone


----------



## zodac

Already started.


----------



## Baldy




----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Already started.










Wait, the Foldathon already started???


----------



## zodac

Sorry... *I've* already started.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sorry... *I've* already started.


You got me wheee'ing for nothing.









Still, I've been folding non-stop for the past 100~ hours or so, so doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sorry... *I've* already started.


thats cuz you have to prime the Pentium D 2 weeks ahead of time


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh... 2 _days_. Got the E8400 and PS3 going too.









13k FTW.


----------



## runeazn

1 hour left









10k FTW with my gtx275








if i get good wu it gets 10K PPD with bonus enabled, when it doesnt got bonus XD GPu's,,
bad Wu is 9.3 K


----------



## zodac

10 minutes left.


----------



## Magus2727

technicaly it started 2 hours and 50 min ago due to using EOC updates...


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


10 minutes left.










o rly?

Time until Wednesday, 7 July 2010, 12:00:00 (Coral Harbour time)
0 days
1 hour
67 minutes
4074 seconds

wait it started?>!?!!?!? alrdy huuuh?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


technicaly it started 2 hours and 50 min ago due to using EOC updates...










Nope, we downlaod the stats file _after_ the Foldathon starts.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


o rly?

Time until Wednesday, 7 July 2010, 12:00:00 (Coral Harbour time)
0 days
1 hour
67 minutes
4074 seconds

wait it started?>!?!!?!? alrdy huuuh?


We talked about that yesterday... stupid timezones...

It starts in 7 minutes though.


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nope, we downlaod the stats file _after_ the Foldathon starts.









We talked about that yesterday... stupid timezones...

It starts in 7 minutes though.


so? did it start or not?,
no right?

so it starts in 2 hour righty?

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/...&sec=0&p0=1160


----------



## zodac

*7 5 minutes.*


----------



## dave12

I went over to my office to grab some provisions and return home to both CPU's folding 6701's.


----------



## Aqualoon

This should have taken place last week...I miss my 280


----------



## Baldy

*3 minutes!*


----------



## zodac

Already had a long talk with mmx about this last night... Folder's Law.

Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong... during a Foldathon.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

It says "stats posted"

Where are they?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong... during a Foldathon.

yep.


----------



## zodac

We haven't actually started Foldathoning yet.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Already had a long talk with mmx about this last night... Folder's Law.

Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong... during a Foldathon.


So true, oh well, least I'm baking the card tonight and I'll go from there.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nope, we downlaod the stats file _after_ the Foldathon starts.









We talked about that yesterday... stupid timezones...

It starts in 7 minutes though.

So you download the stats from EOC or stanford?? if you download the EOC so you dont count points on that 12:00PM update but create the baseline from that point?


----------



## zodac

Stanford... the same file EOC uses.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 

So true, oh well, least I'm baking the card tonight and I'll go from there.

Have you tried or read about the "self-bake" method? Has worked twice for me so far.

Link


----------



## Magus2727

Ahhh.... I am never clear on the way the updates happen...

Stanford updates their "log" file for each user on a hourly basis now... it use to be only every 3 hours. Now that Stanford has hourly updates they have a limit on how many times you can "acess" this log file right?

So 8 min ago you read the log and that is the start point? so the EOC update does not happen for another 1 hour. will we have to use the stats posted by mort inorder to check our stats since the starting stat is not at the same point as EOC?


----------



## runeazn

started [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Baldy

Mhmmm.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
started [email protected][email protected]

Count down says no... 45 min still... but it is 12:00PM (Noon) on Wednesday on the East Cost of the United States....


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Count down says no... 45 min still... but it is 12:00PM (Noon) on Wednesday on the East Cost of the United States....

Countdown is wrong.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Ahhh.... I am never clear on the way the updates happen...

Stanford updates their "log" file for each user on a hourly basis now... it use to be only every 3 hours. Now that Stanford has hourly updates they have a limit on how many times you can "acess" this log file right?

So 8 min ago you read the log and that is the start point? so the EOC update does not happen for another 1 hour. will we have to use the stats posted by mort inorder to check our stats since the starting stat is not at the same point as EOC?

Stanford now updates their log every 1 hr, but (iirc), they limit scripts from accessing them over 10 times per day.


----------



## zodac

Stanford update the stats hourly, so you can check your own stats every hour.

But, AFAIK, the stats file is still only update every 3 hours.


----------



## Magus2727

So... you pulled the stats file? at 12:00PM EST?


----------



## zodac

Mort does that stuff.

I'm just here to look pretty.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


So... you pulled the stats file? at 1 pm EST?


1 pm EST is in about half an hour.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I should pay more attention some days. The long weekend has me off by a day so I thought I'd be able to possibly bring a fourth rig online and load balance GPU's before this started but that's obviously not going to happen. Oh well, still not going to to keep me from going to Fry's tonight.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


1 pm EST is in about half an hour.


my bad... 12PM EST....


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


So... you pulled the stats file? at 12:00PM EST?


Yes, so the points may be off a little from EOC depending on the updates but this will be used as the official stats.


----------



## Erick Silver

Link for the Stanford Points site?


----------



## Magus2727

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Stats

Put your name in...


----------



## zodac




----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Yes, so the points may be off a little from EOC depending on the updates but this will be used as the official stats.


Does Stanford now update that file every hour or every 3rd hour?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Does Stanford now update that file every hour or every 3rd hour?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Stanford update the stats hourly, so you can check your own stats every hour.

But, AFAIK, the stats file is still only update every 3 hours.


----------



## Magus2727

AFAIK = As Far As I Know... I want to know what Mort knows....


----------



## zodac

I just don't like giving definites... rest assured, I know what I'm talking about.









My, I hope I'm not wrong now.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


AFAIK = As Far As I Know... I want to know what Mort knows....










me too, Z already claims to "just look pretty"


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












What happend to your link????


----------



## zodac

Did you follow the link?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Already had a long talk with mmx about this last night... Folder's Law.

Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong... during a Foldathon.


Yes, so I've noticed









First my GTS250 is scheduled to come late, and then my i7 won't fold properly








At least not _everyone_ on my team is having such bad luck

EDIT: Why isn't anything showing up on the graph?


----------



## zodac

First update is the base points; next update should start showing the point increases.


----------



## spartacus

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -







(editors)
(pew pew pew)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


First update is the base points; next update should start showing the point increases.


Well, I can't wait









So WUs submitted this update _do_ count towards the total? The reason I ask is Magus submitted nearly 40k this update


----------



## zodac

I don't _think_ so... we are now at 0. Every update from now will count.


----------



## mmx+

Dammit


----------



## zodac

We will destroy you.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We will destroy you.






















































Like hell you will


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yes, so I've noticed









First my GTS250 is scheduled to come late, and then my i7 won't fold properly








At least not _everyone_ on my team is having such bad luck

EDIT: Why isn't anything showing up on the graph?


i had this kinda luck with the 8800, wouldnt fold at for the life of me


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i had this kinda luck with the 8800, wouldnt fold at for the life of me


I'd _happily_ have my GTX260 not fold if only my i7 would fold....it does between 1.5 and 2x what the 260 does


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'd _happily_ have my GTX260 not fold if only my i7 would fold....it does between 1.5 and 2x what the 260 does


Id be much happier if it would all just fold properly..... I think a full windows install with the 8800 and the gx2 will fix my issues but thats gonna have to wait for a little while


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Id be much happier if it would all just fold properly..... I think a full windows install with the 8800 and the gx2 will fix my issues but thats gonna have to wait for a little while


I did a reinstall on a spare HDD last night to see if that would fix it....no luck


----------



## runeazn

did it start yet







?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I did a reinstall on a spare HDD last night to see if that would fix it....no luck










does it fold and just not send the WU's back?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


does it fold and just not send the WU's back?


Yep. I think it might be that the queue was messed up, I've deleted it and I'll know for sure in 8 or 9 hours


----------



## runeazn

did it start yett once again?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
did it start yett once again?


----------



## XanderDylan

Looks like the team i was assigned to in a message didn't register so I'm on my own. I totally lost lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanderDylan* 
Looks like the team i was assigned to in a message didn't register so I'm on my own. I totally lost lol











Sorry


----------



## XanderDylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 









Sorry









No big deal I guess I knew I didn't have a chance even if I have 2 rigs folding all day and nite. I'm still gonna fold though.


----------



## runeazn

aww









sad

i am going to fold on 3 computers








1 laptop
1 pentium D
1 my sig rig XD

laptop or pentium D desktop will stay overnight on, sig rig must be turned off


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
aww









sad

i am going to fold on 3 computers








1 laptop
1 pentium D
1 my sig rig XD

laptop or pentium D desktop will stay overnight on, sig rig must be turned off









Well, that should do some pretty nice points


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, that should do some pretty nice points









haha i think too









just anybody got the FAQ how to let pc bootup without pass?

i couldn't find it afetr ocne anymore


----------



## nomolos

good luck everyone! happy folding!


----------



## XanderDylan

I'm not sure what my PPD is on the 2 rigs I have folding 24/7. I'm only GPU folding. Should I CPU fold too? And if so, which client should I use for these
*CPU's:*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Kuma AM2+ 2.7GHz - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103300

AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 3.52GHz

*GPU's*
EVGA 9600GT Superclocked Edition 512mb- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130445

ECS Black Edition GTS 250 512mb

GPU's I'm using the GPU2 client I believe.


----------



## mmx+

Probably 9k between those GPUs...you should be able to get another 4k from those CPUs one you get bonuses


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanderDylan* 
Looks like the team i was assigned to in a message didn't register so I'm on my own. I totally lost lol

Feel free to fold under my name so my team can beat zodac's team (markt).


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Feel free to fold under my name so my team can beat zodac's team (markt).

Not allowed


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Not allowed









Shut up.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Shut up.


----------



## runeazn

uhmm question i have a pentium D but it only can offline fold how do i do it?
or is it not possible


----------



## zodac

Connect it long enough to get a WU, then take it offline until it finishes the WU.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
















It's gonna take three guys to match markt. I vote that cheating is ok but only for me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
It's gonna take three guys to match markt. I vote that cheating is ok but only for me.

I vote no. Sorry.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Connect it long enough to get a WU, then take it offline until it finishes the WU.









Or you could download the WU on another computer, move the work folder and queue.dat, fold it on the PentD, and then move it back to upload. Not very efficient, but considering how long a PentD takes to fold a WU not a crisis either


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Or you could download the WU on another computer, move the work folder and queue.dat, fold it on the PentD, and then move it back to upload. Not very efficient, but considering how long a PentD takes to fold a WU not a crisis either









Yeah, but if it's not difficult to connect the Pent D to the internet, then that's a much faster way.


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but if it's not difficult to connect the Pent D to the internet, then that's a much faster way.









Only have one internet cable







so my sig rig or peniutm D


----------



## zodac

Disconnect sig rig for 10 mins?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
Only have one internet cable







so my sig rig or peniutm D









In that case every 2 or 3 days whenever the PentD needs a new WU, hook it up, let it upload and then download a new one, and then switch it back over to your sig rig


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Disconnect sig rig for 10 mins?

ir requires me to make a split to change the internet cables, my life or fold hmmm

how would gpu folding do on a radeon Xpress 200 build in GPU >.<


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
ir requires me to make a split to change the internet cables, my life or fold hmmm

how would gpu folding do on a radeon Xpress 200 build in GPU >.<

Can't fold on that


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Can't fold on that

why









and the build in GPU of a Dell M2010?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
ir requires me to make a split to change the internet cables, my life or fold hmmm

how would gpu folding do on a radeon Xpress 200 build in GPU >.<

fold, and the radeon xpress cant fold


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
why









and the build in GPU of a Dell M2010?

Had to be a Radeon HD2xx0 or Geforce 8x00 or newer


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Had to be a Radeon HD2xx0 or Geforce 8x00 or newer
















and a DELL M2010 laptop?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I vote no. Sorry.

You already cheated by stacking your team.


----------



## zodac

That's not true...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's not true...


yeah i mean Z only makes 4h usually and like 10k during foldathons


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's not true...


K then mort cheated by stacking your team.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
yeah i mean Z only makes 4h usually and like 10k during foldathons

Have access to more computers for non-stop Folding during the Foldathons. Compromise.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
K then mort cheated by stacking your team.









Still untrue.


----------



## AyeYo

No team updates yet?


----------



## zodac

Stats file only updates every 3 hours... 90 mins to go I think.


----------



## AyeYo

That's super lame. I thought the 12pm update was included in foldathon stats?


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Stats file only updates every 3 hours... 90 mins to go I think.

91 minutes actually.


----------



## zodac

Maybe by your kooky American time.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
That's super lame. I thought the 12pm update was included in foldathon stats?

No, that's the 'zero' update. The starting line.


----------



## MrBalll

Hope the rest of my team is doing well.


----------



## Prelude

Just woke up to all rigs folding strong.

Are you guys going to have a post of team updates in points?


----------



## Delphi

So I am going to hit 1 millions points tonight! Just thought i'd let you guys know


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prelude* 
Just woke up to all rigs folding strong.

Are you guys going to have a post of team updates in points?

http://spreadsheets.google.com/oimg?...=9lgq92-9o8fgf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
So I am going to hit 1 millions points tonight! Just thought i'd let you guys know









Congratz.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


Just woke up to all rigs folding strong.

Are you guys going to have a post of team updates in points?


Check the very top of the first post.

Edit: zodac you're too fast.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


Just woke up to all rigs folding strong.

Are you guys going to have a post of team updates in points?


Check the first page. There's an actively updating Google spread sheet.


----------



## Prelude

Woot!
0 points! haha
Thanks yall, still a bit groggy from waking up *yawn*


----------



## zodac

Graph added to main post.


----------



## goodtobeking

Was hoping to get a bigadv unit primed up to dump during the foldathon. But for some reason my vware wouldnt get one. I heard we could run out of them, is that what happend?? Still going to fold 24/2 for these two days. Despite the 95 degree weather


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Was hoping to get a bigadv unit primed up to dump during the foldathon. But for some reason my vware wouldnt get one. I heard we could run out of them, is that what happend?? Still going to fold 24/2 for these two days. Despite the 95 degree weather


No, Linux bigadv has been disconnected for now. bigadv is on Windows though.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Was hoping to get a bigadv unit primed up to dump during the foldathon. But for some reason my vware wouldnt get one. I heard we could run out of them, is that what happend?? Still going to fold 24/2 for these two days. Despite the 95 degree weather


no linux bigadv at the moment


----------



## Erick Silver

I THINK I have it all setup right. I followed the guide. My NEW GT240 should be folding! Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## markt

@ goodtobeking-And now it's too late, just fold with what you have on linux.


----------



## Delphi

Man my computer is going to be cooking. GTX470, 8800GT, and 1055T all at 100% load 2 days like this shouldnt kill them though, I hope







The ppd is worth it!


----------



## Erick Silver

How long until I know whether or not my GT240 is folding. I have it setup in HFM. But its still reading 0. I think I set it all up right.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
How long until I know whether or not my GT240 is folding. I have it setup in HFM. But its still reading 0. I think I set it all up right.

Should show at least 1% within 2 or 3 minutes tops


----------



## zodac

Ok everyone, I'm going AWOL for a little bit. Got to find 4 hours for my Pentium D, or no bonuses for me.









For those of you who noticed the first update is still at 0, we're aware of it, and trying to sort it out now.

Good luck everyone, and Fold on.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
For those of you who noticed the first update is still at 0, we're aware of it, and trying to sort it out now.


----------



## Erick Silver

Still not showing anything


----------



## goodtobeking

On windows?? I thought it was only on linux?? Going to keep folding with what I have for now. But how do you get windows bigadv, or is it just a shorttime thing?? Thanks for the fast replys


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
On windows?? I thought it was only on linux?? Going to keep folding with what I have for now. But how do you get windows bigadv, or is it just a shorttime thing?? Thanks for the fast replys

They recently moved it over to Windows. You just add -bigadv after -smp and it will attempt to get a bigadv unit.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok everyone, I'm going AWOL for a little bit. Got to find 4 hours for my Pentium D, or no bonuses for me.









For those of you who noticed the first update is still at 0, we're aware of it, and trying to sort it out now.

Good luck everyone, and Fold on.

























Because you get so many points in bonuses


----------



## ocaddikt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
Still going to fold 24/2 for these two days. Despite the 95 degree weather

Same here, although temps will be around 110F


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

and an other 6701.........








80% of the wu's on my i7 the past 7 days were 6701's... why stanford, why?


----------



## mmx+

I think my i7 is going to be working, it tried to autosend earlier halfway through the current P6701, so I'm optimistic. I'll know for sure in about 6 hours


----------



## k4m1k4z3

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=451681


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=451681











What happened?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

not sure, hopefully he gets things running soon though.


----------



## goodtobeking

Since the windows app is slower, does it affect the time it would take to do the bigadv?? I bought 4 more gigs of ram just for folding bigadv a week ago. My first one I had 4 gigs and a 3.5 ghz. Wouldn't really respond for like the first hour, but would slowly free up memory to a useable state.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


not sure, hopefully he gets things running soon though.


hes back


----------



## runeazn

hmm how long does the foldathon last?
since i want to atleast submit 1 WU of my cpu


----------



## Magus2727

Friday same time as the starting time... 12 pm (noon) eastern standard time...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


hmm how long does the foldathon last?
since i want to atleast submit 1 WU of my cpu










Through Friday 12PM EST


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Through Friday 12PM EST


in gmt+2 please convert?

ps. i alrdy folded 3 WU's?!?!


----------



## Jacka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


Typical, that's during the 1 week of the past year that I won't be able to fold. :'(

Might be able to complete 1 unit on a single core CPU, but that's pathetic.


Managed to get my 3x8800GS and Athlon II X4 up.







Probably only 8-12 hours per day, but every little helps!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


in gmt+2 please convert?

ps. i alrdy folded 3 WU's?!?!


7PM for you then


----------



## spartacus

So... My E8400 was throwing errors. I downclocked by 100mhz and now it's running 500ppd faster on the same work unit.









Not to mention if I fold at this rate for the entire 'thon, I'll only be about 50k from my first million!!!









It's frickin' hot in my room.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


So... My E8400 was throwing errors. I downclocked by 100mhz and now it's running 500ppd faster on the same work unit.










Not to mention if I fold at this rate for the entire 'thon, I'll only be about 50k from my first million!!!









It's frickin' hot in my room.










Yeah, my i7 860 is faster @ 3.8ghz than @ 3.9ghz. Weird.

At 3.8ghz along with the GTX260 it's getting hot in here


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Im cold. 
Good thing all my computers are in the air-conditioned basement now.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Im cold. 
Good thing all my computers are in the air-conditioned basement now.










Lucky you. I just got home from work and my bedroom was 99F. I have to turn off one of my GPU clients so I can turn on the AC without tripping the breaker.









My other room with the other two rigs has a dedicated power line for the AC, so no problems in there.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yeah, my i7 860 is faster @ 3.8ghz than @ 3.9ghz. Weird.

At 3.8ghz along with the GTX260 it's getting hot in here










Wish I could say that my 1090T is faster at 3.9 than 4.0 but that is just not the case. It was throwing WU's bad at 4.0 so after the foldathon I'll have a go at OC'ing the memory and NB and throwing a little more voltage at it. I'd really like to hit 4.2 stable. Plus I may be putting up a fourth rig tonight after all, got the proper stock mounting brackets for my K9A2 in the mail and can get the Athlon x2 6400+ online and move a couple GPU's to it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Wish I could say that my 1090T is faster at 3.9 than 4.0 but that is just not the case. It was throwing WU's bad at 4.0 so after the foldathon I'll have a go at OC'ing the memory and NB and throwing a little more voltage at it. I'd really like to hit 4.2 stable. Plus I may be putting up a fourth rig tonight after all, got the proper stock mounting brackets for my K9A2 in the mail and can get the Athlon x2 6400+ online and move a couple GPU's to it.










*goes and sulks in the corner with his one rig*


----------



## computeruler

So did it start? The countdown says 3 more hrs, but its past 12 noon est. And you forgot the reminder pm again.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
So did it start? The countdown says 3 more hrs, but its past 12 noon est. And you forgot the reminder pm again.

Yep, started 5 hours ago


----------



## solidsteel144

My SMP client had connection problems when I was asleep.


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
My SMP client had connection problems when I was asleep.









NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

I've got our back though...kickin' out WUs on the GTX 470 like nobody's business.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

youve got to be kidding me.....

i7 and q9550 both enjoying a 6701......

ETA 10 hours on the i7, and 1 day on the q9550...
So no smp points the next 10 hours...


----------



## runeazn

Folder 4 wu alrdy so no provs of THE first time Guy that koine THE foldathon


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

I've got our back though...kickin' out WUs on the GTX 470 like nobody's business.


I'm very glad that you are kicking some butt... I completely forgot to PM the other team members before the event (I was working quite a few hours).

Anyways, keep up the great work and I'm at full speed ahead now.


----------



## sstnt

Hey hey hey, got the computer I was waiting on built last night. Went home at lunchtime (yeah, a couple of hours late) and got GPU3 folding on my Stock Clock GTX 470 just in time. It's putting out 11.5K ppd....not enough but I don't want to OC it now and lose time if it drops something (bird in the hand, ya know). Don't have the I7-860 it's with folding yet...but will tonight when I get home.

So I have my I7-975 folding, and my son's I7-860, the GTX 470 and anothe rI7-860 tonight, along with various other machines (couple of laptops, older desktop).

Here we come, OC Orange! BTW, anybody know when we'll get the first results on the spreadsheet?


----------



## markt

Are the stats working? It looks like it's stuck.5pm ooops.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Are the stats working? It looks like it's stuck.5pm ooops.


doesn't look like it.


----------



## Tasmac

well for team Procrastinators i donated 1833 pts so far.....lmao see i am Procrastinating


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I think my team ([email protected] PowerHogs) has around 92k points so far.


----------



## Prelude

Team i3 purple fuzzy bunny crew+2 : F has put in about 30k so far.


----------



## Tasmac

when we (The Procrastinators) hit 10,000 Ill post it.....sometime tomorrow
things are not going well on my end.....murphy's law just took into effect


----------



## Magus2727

Me thinks the stat graph still no workie.... any update? I know Z is AWAL right now for a little longer...


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Me thinks the stat graph still no workie.... any update? I know Z is AWAL right now for a little longer...


None of the Editors are online right now so I guess everyone will have to wait.


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


when we (The Procrastinators) hit 10,000 Ill post it.....sometime tomorrow
things are not going well on my end.....murphy's law just took into effect


hah, I know what ya mean. My perfectly "stable"(for months of folding) has bsoded twice now for no good reason. As long as noting breaks though i consider it a win!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Me thinks the stat graph still no workie.... any update? I know Z is AWAL right now for a little longer...



a few more, loonnng hours... Z come back!
he can hear us if we yell loud enough.

Where is mort?


----------



## sstnt

Jeez...OC Orange is starting SOOO SLOOOW...as for the top of the hour update we've done just over 8K for the day. Gotta speed this up! Hope the next update is a big one!


----------



## Magus2727

22 min till the next update....


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
None of the Editors are online right now so I guess everyone will have to wait.

not in?.......not in.....LOL...leave a message at the tone.....


----------



## solidsteel144

All the PM's they must be getting.


----------



## Erick Silver

someone has to have a phone number for one of them. Blow it up!

Oh! How do I put my OCN Folding Rank in?


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
someone has to have a phone number for one of them. Blow it up!

Oh! How do I put my OCN Folding Rank in?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...here-read.html


----------



## Erick Silver

Gotcha. OK.(waits for the 5k PPD increase he is supposed to get from his new GT240 to kick in.)


----------



## solidsteel144

I wish my GTX 275 didn't arrive the day after the foldathon ends.


----------



## Magus2727

104K Points thus far today for me... not sure if all the points from the 12PM EOC update get counted....


----------



## Kaldari

All of this rain coming through my state is getting ridiculous. I hate hurricane season. It stopped me from riding my bike to my relative's house, and now I hopefully don't lose my internet or have to unplug the computer if the lightning gets too bad.


----------



## r2tbone

^^
I know what you mean. We have been lucky that we haven't had any of the hurricane storms yet this season.


----------



## Tasmac

vibe........great timing









wish mine would


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

20k to 1 mil








If I keep this up I'll hit 1 mil during the foldathon


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


All of this rain coming through my state is getting ridiculous. I hate hurricane season. It stopped me from riding my bike to my relative's house, and now I hopefully don't lose my internet or have to unplug the computer if the lightning gets too bad.


send that rain over here to the east coast...this heat wave is killing my folding rig and can no longer leave it running full speed because I need the AC on for my son and with both the breakers keep tripping....even with a dedicated line the circuit breakers still trip. freaking crappy ass condo wiring


----------



## veblen

I feel you, Tank. It's blistering in NJ as well...


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veblen*


I feel you, Tank. It's blistering in NJ as well...


yeah it really doesnt help on on the corner condo unit so we get all the direct sun at all times of the day, its actually at the hottest when the sun sets as it just lingers on the horizon and my AC is on that side. seems like when the sun sets the ac struggles even though its a higher rated BTU than what the room calls for. I added 7 High speed 114CFM fans all directed at my case and gpu just so I can keep folding and keeping my fingers crossed the breaker doesnt trip.


----------



## Tasmac

well, while the rain is in the east coast mind hitting South Carolina too


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


well, while the rain is in the east coast mind hitting South Carolina too










that is part of the east coast


----------



## Tasmac

ya, but the rain always falls in the moutains. by the time it gets here...nada


----------



## k4m1k4z3

You can have my rain... less grass for me to mow in my yard








Right now its pretty much all looking dead.


----------



## markt

Plenty of rain here and bigadv's about to turn in....Y'all better get on it, i'll be pushing 300k tomorrow + the other editors points.


----------



## Tasmac

man, It sure would be nice if one of those folks in charge would fix that spreadsheet
.....Just in, it will definately be fixed by the 10th


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Plenty of rain here and bigadv's about to turn in....Y'all better get on it, i'll be pushing 300k tomorrow + the other editors points.










were working at it


----------



## spartacus

Another random question: What does the blue status mean in HFM? The popup message says "running ASync", and the folding is still progressing. Is this good? Bad? Or normal?

I'm also LOVING HFM's updating web server.







I can watch TV in a cool room and surf OCN while my hot hot room is crunching proteins, all the while making sure everything's running a-ok!


----------



## mortimersnerd

We are working on the stats right now - the page on stanford that they are pulled from isn't updating often.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well I dropped a 1200 Point WU at 3pm. I have no clue what my GT240 is doing as I am freaking stuck at work while my new baby is at home. I dunno if its folding or not.







ARGH!! When I left the HFM was still not reading it.







I wanna cry so bad right now LOL


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
We are working on the stats right now - the page on stanford that they are pulled from isn't updating often.


They appear to be up to date with my current rank as well as others.
Best of luck getting it fixed though, itll make it more exciting!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
We are working on the stats right now - the page on stanford that they are pulled from isn't updating often.

Hummm... I am a lot lower on the list then I expected...


----------



## mmx+

Very decent chance that I'll have 40k today


----------



## Tasmac

man, my 4 gpu's just sitting there.....staring at me........waiting for thier moment......still staring at me....now they are whispering........








they are not used to this


----------



## Prelude

The heat has got tasmac..
we've lost another one to folding 
rip


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


The heat has got tasmac..
we've lost another one to folding 
rip


My GTX260 and i7 are both folding away at 80c, but I don't care, they'll have to put up with it for 3 days. Then they can go back to rest


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


My GTX260 and i7 are both folding away at 80c, but I don't care, they'll have to put up with it for 3 days. Then they can go back to rest










Exactly why I love water, even on a hot day temps only hit high 60s : ]

congrats on 40kPPD! If I manage to drop any of my three SMP units i'll hit about 34-37K PPD which will be an all time high for me. Trying to close the gap on ya again, you went ahead and got 10 more spots on me with that last update : P

Had to shut down the sig rig for a few to fix a potential water leak, shoulda got 7/16 for my 1/2 barbs : / now i have gawdy clamps on them : [


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


Exactly why I love water, even on a hot day temps only hit high 60s : ]

congrats on 40kPPD! If I manage to drop any of my three SMP units i'll hit about 34-37K PPD which will be an all time high for me. Trying to close the gap on ya again, you went ahead and got 10 more spots on me with that last update : P

Had to shut down the sig rig for a few to fix a potential water leak, shoulda got 7/16 for my 1/2 barbs : / now i have gawdy clamps on them : [


I have water on the CPU









The H50 has a rad, a pump, tubes, coolant, and a WB. Sounds like water to me :thinking

The GTX260, however, is stock OEM cooling, and it is loud and hot









WC is nice, but too expensive for me (and the possibility of leaks scare me)


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I have water on the CPU









The H50 has a rad, a pump, tubes, coolant, and a WB. Sounds like water to me :thinking

The GTX260, however, is stock OEM cooling, and it is loud and hot









WC is nice, but too expensive for me (and the possibility of leaks scare me)












missed that.. haha.

bummer!

Eh, I got everything second hand so it cost me about the same as a nice air cooler. if it leaks then itll give me an excuse to spend money i dont have to upgrade : D
haha.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*











missed that.. haha.

bummer!

Eh, I got everything second hand so it cost me about the same as a nice air cooler. if it leaks then itll give me an excuse to spend money i dont have to upgrade : D
haha.



















WC looks amazing, the H50 is sorta cool, but a CPU WB, GPU WB, pump, res, and tubes would just look awesome









Although my setup is pretty ugly ATM because there are cables everywhere and a fan perched on the PSU blowing over the RAM


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


















WC looks amazing, the H50 is sorta cool, but a CPU WB, GPU WB, pump, res, and tubes would just look awesome









Although my setup is pretty ugly ATM because there are cables everywhere and a fan perched on the PSU blowing over the RAM


It does look quite sexy haha.

mine aint much better, check out the pic i posted in the foldathon rig thread.
only one gpu under water, other on air gutted out of my case on my desk, algea growing in the tubes from using an old fish tank pump : D Ghetto tastic!!


----------



## Tasmac

the spreadsheet is working thanx








very cool


----------



## k4m1k4z3

cool beans


----------



## Tank

were at 130,491PPD...not the greatest but at least we are higher than the folding editors right now


----------



## Tasmac

I cant open up my gpu's till 6:00 am est, -bigadv
I have to change things around for the reg a3 -smp 8
and 6 am is what time I have to leave for work....10 min delay and im messed up


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
vibe........great timing









wish mine would

That little gem was suppose to drop a few hours before it did. For some reason HFM.NET's estimates kept increasing by about 10-15 minutes after every 4-5 hours of processing, but the TPF stayed at about about the same for the entire WU.









Oh well, better late then never.


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vibe21* 
That little gem was suppose to drop a few hours before it did. For some reason HFM.NET's estimates kept increasing by about 10-15 minutes after every 4-5 hours of processing, but the TPF stayed at about about the same for the entire WU.









Oh well, better late then never.









ya I got two thats gonna drop tomorrow








1 at 6 am(89%) and 1 at 11 pm est(70%)


----------



## mmx+

A P6701 should drop from the i7 in about an hour


----------



## louze001

More bigadv units lined up to drop! These new ones take FOREVER


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


It does look quite sexy haha.

mine aint much better, check out the pic i posted in the foldathon rig thread.
only one gpu under water, other on air gutted out of my case on my desk, algea growing in the tubes from using an old fish tank pump : D Ghetto tastic!!


You should see my loop. It contains a 500 gph pond pump, a 5Gal bucket, 7 feet of 4in pvc pipe, a half-dozen whiffle balls, and a showerhead. It keeps my i7 under 70*C folding at 4.2 with 1.43v.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


You should see my loop. It contains a 500 gph pond pump, a 5Gal bucket, 7 feet of 4in pvc pipe, a half-dozen whiffle balls, and a showerhead. It keeps my i7 under 70*C folding at 4.2 with 1.43v.












A shower head and whiffle balls?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*











A shower head and whiffle balls?










Sounds like he is using a bong.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Sounds like he is using a bong.


Aha









Half an hour and I'll know whether the i7 is going to be able to fold for the duration of the Foldathon


----------



## Erick Silver

Bugger I can't tell if thts the Cancer Crushers right there near 100K or if thats someone else.


----------



## Monster34

Looks like Folding Fanatics might end up being a 3 man team.









Anybody know IrDewey well enough to get a hold of him for a reminder?

I sent him a reminder via pm, but no response.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Bugger I can't tell if thts the Cancer Crushers right there near 100K or if thats someone else.


check the points next to your teams name along the right side.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monster34*


Looks like Folding Fanatics might end up being a 3 man team.









Anybody know IrDewey well enough to get a hold of him for a reminder?


send a PM and hope he gets it as an email?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I should of submitted a second -bigadv wu early tomorrow but a 6 hour power outage turned -bigadv to -noadv not to mention that my GTX295, (2)GTX260's, GTS250, and 1055T couldn't fold.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


More bigadv units lined up to drop! These new ones take FOREVER


SWEET!









I dont have any fancy -bigadv units, but I will help keep the competition behind us with a steady stream of GPU WUs.









I think [email protected] Powerhogs was a great choice for our team. I am running 3 rigs and 2 ACs!


----------



## mmx+

Infineon is #3


----------



## Erick Silver

Only 14k?? Bugger! Lets go Crushers!!! Its nightime now! All out push!


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monster34*


Looks like Folding Fanatics might end up being a 3 man team.









Anybody know IrDewey well enough to get a hold of him for a reminder?

I sent him a reminder via pm, but no response.


I sent him a pm earlier but on the bright side we are doing well for only having three members.

@mmx+ Read this and this and you'll get the idea.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Only 14k?? Bugger! Lets go Crushers!!! Its nightime now! All out push!


How's that 240 folding?


----------



## markt

Damn we're getting spanked, hopefully tomorrow we'll catch up some.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Damn we're getting spanked, hopefully tomorrow we'll catch up some.


As long as we're ahead I don't care


----------



## solidsteel144

Well this is pretty interesting...


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


How's that 240 folding?


Dunno yet. I am stuck t work for another 15 min!!! I want to get out of here!! *Jumps up on the bars and rattles the cage violently* I wanna check on my folding and perhaps try out CoD4: MW. But that would require me to pause folding on the GPU....hmmm


----------



## mmx+

Nothing shall interfere with folding during a Foldathon


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nothing shall interfere with folding during a Foldathon










But...but...new shiny game...wanna pway.....*pouts*

On another note. I did not have to do any explaining to GF about the package that arrived today. She was asleep with a migraine earlier when it arrived. Got it all installed etc before leaving for work. She has no idea.


----------



## Erick Silver

ok goin home be back shortly!!


----------



## ducrider

Well I have had 2 rigs down and a third on the blink for the last 4 hours.I7 just got running smp with my 285 and 8800gt.The Q9950 is down till tomorrow or maybe later and my sons rig has has wireless problems too.Just wait till I get this going.WE ARE OCN.


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


You should see my loop. It contains a 500 gph pond pump, a 5Gal bucket, 7 feet of 4in pvc pipe, a half-dozen whiffle balls, and a showerhead. It keeps my i7 under 70*C folding at 4.2 with 1.43v.



Sounds like my old bong setup : ]

Since I moved everything in my room I ditch my pvc kept the 5 gallon home depot bucket and 500gph fishy tank pump : D

I want whiffle balls in myloop! Time to break out the 1' ID tubing!! 
woo!


----------



## mmx+

Well, whatever issue was preventing me from uploading is now solved...I just uploaded a P6701 and got another. Not as good as any other A3, but far better than no folding


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I should of submitted a second -bigadv wu early tomorrow but a 6 hour power outage turned -bigadv to -noadv not to mention that my GTX295, (2)GTX260's, GTS250, and 1055T couldn't fold.

















i got my rig running but if it slows down and let me catch it theres gonna be trouble.

also hope no more breakers trip


----------



## Erick Silver

OK So I have a few issues.
First GPUZ is reading my GT240 as a GT215(circled)
Second is that my HFM is still not showing anything for my GT240

Now GPUZ does tell me that GPU is running at 100% and for some reason I have 2 GPU folding clients running.
Any help?


----------



## 69BBNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Damn we're getting spanked, hopefully tomorrow we'll catch up some.


I'll be honest I fully expected your team to be in the lead...so so sad










But its not over yet.

Go [email protected] PowerHogs


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Looks like the folding gods are not playing nice with everyone.








Heat, power failure, hardware issue's and whatever else could go wrong seems to be happening to quite a few of us.
At least I feel better knowing that its not only me fighting through all this fun stuff


----------



## Prelude

Sigrig bsoded again! I blame beta driver : /
back to 197.45 woo!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Looks like the folding gods are not playing nice with everyone.








Heat, power failure, hardware issue's and whatever else could go wrong seems to be happening to quite a few of us.
At least I feel better knowing that its not only me fighting through all this fun stuff










Well, the only issue I've had is now fixed....I'm really hopeful that I'm done with issues during the Foldathon and it'll work fine for the rest of it


----------



## Magus2727

My issue it looked like is that my i7's all dumped the points before the stats got pulled for this comp...

I have over 112K Points thus far today with 1 more update on the table and only 44K was before the Noon update.... I have another 3-6 WU's getting summited now so the next one should be good!


----------



## kiwwanna

my biggest issue is no bigadv in VM








but ya I dumped one early before the compt and that sucks.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


My issue it looked like is that my i7's all dumped the points before the stats got pulled for this comp...

I have over 112K Points thus far today with 1 more update on the table and only 44K was before the Noon update.... I have another 3-6 WU's getting summited now so the next one should be good!


Awesome!

I should have an epic update as well.....can't wait


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK So I have a few issues.
First GPUZ is reading my GT240 as a GT215(circled)
Second is that my HFM is still not showing anything for my GT240

Now GPUZ does tell me that GPU is running at 100% and for some reason I have 2 GPU folding clients running.
Any help?


The SKU name is GT240, but the GPU core itself is called GT215. Just like the GTX480 and GTX470 are from the GF100 "Fermi" core, the HD5870 is from the Cypress core, the HD4870 is from the RV770 core.

So my bet is HFM is not looking in the correct directory...







Are you running the systray client for that GPU?


----------



## Magus2727

looks like we are #2 now......


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


looks like we are #2 now......















































EDIT: Yep, I'm almost certain I have 40k for the day!


----------



## Magus2727

Well I will let these puppy's Fold over night and see what comes of it in the morning!

Night!


----------



## Prelude

Looks like no top 5 for us(and I think we have a declared winner already : P) but a fight for 7th it is!!!
Go i3 purple fuzzy bunny crew +2 :F gooooo!!!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


Looks like no top 5 for us(and I think we have a declared winner already : P) but a fight for 7th it is!!!
Go i3 purple fuzzy bunny crew +2 :F gooooo!!!!


I'm afraid that the [email protected] Powerhogs may come in first, but Infineon _will_ be in the top 5


----------



## dave12

I can't read the chart thing. How's my team dune?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I can't read the chart thing. How's my team dune?


Click on the link next to it, it's easier to read


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I can't read the chart thing. How's my team dune?


 I think your team is #5. There is another team that was given very similar colors (orangish).


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Click on the link next to it, it's easier to read











What link? I clicked on team stats and on google spreadsheet, then I saved the thing and zoomed in all CSI style and all I can gather is that we seem to have 6 numbers worth of points and are either near fifth of near 15th.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think we're currently 5th right now Dave. Hopefully I'll be getting some better point dumps overnight. Had 14k+ on the last one but I missed out on a good one at noon since it didn't count. I'll also be doing a lot better if I can get back to solid 353's and avoid 450's as well.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


What link? I clicked on team stats and on google spreadsheet, then I saved the thing and zoomed in all CSI style and all I can gather is that we seem to have 6 numbers worth of points and are either near fifth of near 15th.


 given yours and avgwhiteguys' poitns since the beginning fo teh foldathon, I think you are the #5 team. Simply because, you alone almost constituate the entire #15 team...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


What link? I clicked on team stats and on google spreadsheet, then I saved the thing and zoomed in all CSI style and all I can gather is that we seem to have 6 numbers worth of points and are either near fifth of near 15th.


You guys are fifth


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'll be setting up the fourth rig tomorrow morning hopefully, don't know that I want the downtime spread loading the GPU's though, don't know if the point gain through SMP will offset the time lost GPU folding. Plus I have to test the K9A2 board and make sure it's still good before I start moving stuff around.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I think we're currently 5th right now Dave. Hopefully I'll be getting some better point dumps overnight. Had 14k+ on the last one but I missed out on a good one at noon since it didn't count. I'll also be doing a lot better if I can get back to solid 353's and avoid 450's as well.


Similar situation here, but I grabbed two 6701's around 9-10 EST. Those have passed so hopefully points should go up if I don't get anymore of those.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Similar situation here, but I grabbed two 6701's around 9-10 EST. Those have passed so hopefully points should go up if I don't get anymore of those.


First 2 WUs on the i7 have been P6701s


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Similar situation here, but I grabbed two 6701's around 9-10 EST. Those have passed so hopefully points should go up if I don't get anymore of those.


I have one 6702 right now and two 450's but still pushing over 72k according to HFM and have the PS3 chugging along as well. I'll try to get my sister's rig online tomorrow as well, had some problems today via TeamViewer. Might be able to get another 5k or so with it. It's going to be a pain since I have to set the environmental variables due to the 4890.


----------



## ablearcher

EDIT: ISP lag


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I have one 6702 right now and two 450's but still pushing over 72k according to HFM and have the PS3 chugging along as well. I'll try to get my sister's rig online tomorrow as well, had some problems today via TeamViewer. Might be able to get another 5k or so with it. It's going to be a pain since I have to set the environmental variables due to the 4890.


6702 any better or worse than the 6701?

Edit- HFM puts me at 52k ppd by the by.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


6702 any better or worse than the 6701?


About the same









P6703 is in the same boat, too. About 4k ppd less on my i7 930 @ 3.7GHz

EDIT: less than P6015, for reference, which is, IMO, an "average" A3 WU for now.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The same terribad WU that the 6701 is.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


About the same









P6703 is in the same boat, too. About 4k ppd less on my i7 930 @ 3.7GHz

EDIT: less than P6015, for reference, which is, IMO, an "average" A3 WU for now.


I heard zodac made that Pande guy load up on those things because he doesn't own a modern cpu and markt has 319 GPU's folding.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


About the same









P6703 is in the same boat, too. About 4k ppd less on my i7 930 @ 3.7GHz

EDIT: less than P6015, for reference, which is, IMO, an "average" A3 WU for now.


Yeah, they drop my i7 down to 11k instead of 16k....really wishing I had more of my PPD coming from GPUs vs SMP


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I heard zodac made that Pande guy load up on those things because he doesn't own a modern cpu and markt has 319 GPU's folding.










Probably bribed him so the editors wouldn't lose. That's hilarious.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yeah, they drop my i7 down to 11k instead of 16k....really wishing I had more of my PPD coming from GPUs vs SMP









Well, GPU's draw more electricity









For example, my i7 930OC'd probably drew as much power as my 8800gts 512 OC'd, yet my i7 gets from 11k ppd to 36k ppd (high of A2 bigadv, 20k ppd A3 bigadv, 15k ppd otherwise), but my G92 got 5.5k-6.5k ppd only.

While the cost is different, both would equally heat my room, due to the similar TDPs.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 







Probably bribed him so the editors wouldn't lose. That's hilarious.

Indeed, it was a malicious conspiracy. First, he bribed that pande guy with OCN's points to make him hide the windows -bigadv units so I couldn't dump them on first update, then he went and made him hide all the non-670x's by spoofing the Hueng guy from nvidia's email.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Well, GPU's draw more electricity









For example, my i7 930OC'd probably drew as much power as my 8800gts 512 OC'd, yet my i7 gets from 11k ppd to 36k ppd (high of A2 bigadv, 20k ppd A3 bigadv, 15k ppd otherwise), but my G92 got 5.5k-6.5k ppd only.

While the cost is different, both would equally heat my room, due to the similar TDPs.

Yeah, my i7 draws about as much as my GTX260, but does anywhere from 3 to 9k PPD more. Still, being less SMP dependent would be nice


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yeah, my i7 draws about as much as my GTX260, but does anywhere from 3 to 9k PPD more. Still, being less SMP dependent would be nice









AGH! I forgot to calculate RAM and Mobo chipset power use!!

Well, it's only about 25-50W, guessing on RAM, but drawing from Intel's ark sheets.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
AGH! I forgot to calculate RAM and Mobo chipset power use!!

Well, it's only about 25-50W, guessing on RAM, but drawing from Intel's ark sheets.

My 260 is about 120w, same as my i7. But the i7 is so much faster. A GTX465 is very very tempting


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yeah, my i7 draws about as much as my GTX260, but does anywhere from 3 to 9k PPD more. Still, being less SMP dependent would be nice










I'm not SMP dependant ; ]
haha, it just a nice gesture to my PPD.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prelude* 
I'm not SMP dependant ; ]
haha, it just a nice gesture to my PPD.

I have a PhII X4, C2Q, C2D, i7, and P4HT all running SMP. My only other PPD is the GTX260....so I'd say I'm pretty SMP dependent


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I have a PhII X4, C2Q, C2D, i7, and P4HT all running SMP. My only other PPD is the GTX260....so I'd say I'm pretty SMP dependent

Isn't your friend running a GTS250 for you?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Isn't your friend running a GTS250 for you?

I would hope not he chastised me for trying to get people to fold under my name, some jibber jabber about cheating.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Isn't your friend running a GTS250 for you?

Not yet, it's still somewhere in UPS' network









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
I would hope not he chastised me for trying to get people to fold under my name, some jibber jabber about cheating.

It's cheating for other OCN members to fold for you, not friends


----------



## solidsteel144

Sanford needs a lot of catching up to do software-wise with GPU's. ATi cards are the prime example.

It would be nice if we could only use equipment that belongs to us.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 

It's cheating for other OCN members to fold for you, not friends

According to the doctrine of intratube law if you use the intratubes then you cannot have friends. Similar to the no girls on the webs edict.


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I have a PhII X4, C2Q, C2D, i7, and P4HT all running SMP. My only other PPD is the GTX260....so I'd say I'm pretty SMP dependent

wowzers!
I'm quite the opposite!
Gpu:
8800gts, 9800gt, 285, 285...(30k PPD)
actually equalish...(just not in points : P)
Cpu:
i3, G6950, PD, C2D...(7k-11K PPD if they ever drop : P)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
According to the doctrine of intratube law if you use the intratubes then you cannot have friends. Similar to the no girls on the webs edict.

....but I like girls...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
It's cheating for other OCN members to fold for you, not friends

Crap, there goes my chance of convicing a lightly OC'd 955BE in my...

wait... he's IRL, too


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prelude* 
wowzers!
I'm quite the opposite!
Gpu:
8800gts, 9800gt, 285, 285...(30k PPD)
actually equalish...(just not in points : P)
Cpu:
i3, G6950, PD, C2D...(7k-11K PPD if they ever drop : P)

I have another 6.5k coming Friday (GTS250) which should sway the balance a bit....and there's a decent chance I'll be getting a GTX465 in August or September which would give me slightly better GPU points than SMP.

I love SMP because of the large updates it gives, although the frequency of GPU WUs are also nice


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I have another 6.5k coming Friday (GTS250) which should sway the balance a bit....and there's a decent chance I'll be getting a GTX465 in August or September which would give me slightly better GPU points than SMP.

I love SMP because of the large updates it gives, although the frequency of GPU WUs are also nice









*grumble* G92 take forever for 1888WU *grumble*

*incoherent muttering*


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I have another 6.5k coming Friday (GTS250) which should sway the balance a bit....and there's a decent chance I'll be getting a GTX465 in August or September which would give me slightly better GPU points than SMP.

I love SMP because of the large updates it gives, although the frequency of GPU WUs are also nice









Yeah... You might have to eBay that GTX 465 because more than likely nVidia will replace it with something GF104 based,


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
*grumble* G92 take forever for 1888WU *grumble*

*incoherent muttering*

That they _did_. But those don't exist any more









It should be able to do a 450 in a bit under 2 hours and a 353 in a bit over an hour, so I'm excited


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


*grumble* G92 take forever for 1888WU *grumble*

*incoherent muttering*


I thought the 1888s were discontinued? They were off of psummary for a while anyway...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I thought the 1888s were discontinued? They were off of psummary for a while anyway...










 My 8800gts512, according to the person I sold it to (who subsequently sold it to another person on OCN) is kicking the bucket. I've been out of the GPU folding market for a while


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


The SKU name is GT240, but the GPU core itself is called GT215. Just like the GTX480 and GTX470 are from the GF100 "Fermi" core, the HD5870 is from the Cypress core, the HD4870 is from the RV770 core.

So my bet is HFM is not looking in the correct directory...







Are you running the systray client for that GPU?


Yeah I am. Gots a little Folding Icon in my tray in the right side.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


My 8800gts512, according to the person I sold it to (who subsequently sold it to another person on OCN) is kicking the bucket. I've been out of the GPU folding market for a while










Aww...


----------



## Erick Silver

Z maybe you can help. My HFM is still not reading my GT240. checked everything and thought I had it right.


----------



## zodac

Open the FAHlog.txt file... it shows the active directory at the top.


----------



## Erick Silver

Got it! Thanks Mate!


----------



## zodac

Was it running in AppData> Roaming?


----------



## Erick Silver

Hmm "Reading No Frametimes" whats that mean?


----------



## zodac

It needs 3% to go green and have accurate PPD readings. You should get provisional numbers by 1% though; should be less than 5 mins.


----------



## Erick Silver

This is what I see right now:


----------



## zodac

Yeah, don't worry about it. It needs 3% from when HFM picks it up. Just press F6 and it'll be fine (might need another minute though).


----------



## Erick Silver

Sweet. I will wait.
Do I want [email protected] or [email protected] for my gpu client in the startup menu?
Also. I would like a better Monitor for my GT240 that what I have there. Any recommendations?


----------



## zodac

Samsumg T220... but I'm biased.


----------



## Erick Silver

Not that kind of monitor. A temps and such monitor program. LOL I should have specified.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, you should have specified.









Evga Precision works pretty well... what you using now?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

You can use coretemp for your cpu and use msi afterburner/evga precision for your GPU temps and overclocking...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Not that kind of monitor. A temps and such monitor program. LOL I should have specified.


RealTemp can display your GPU, in the systray.

Otherwise, eVGA precision can display your GPU tems in a graph, and in your systray (configed via settings).

EDIT: lol, I got beaten by the post ontop of me


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


EDIT: lol, I got beaten by the post ontop of me










And the one on top of that one too. You need to up your game.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And the one on top of that one too. You need to up your game.










GUI lag I have.







I'll try to be faster


----------



## Erick Silver

Hmm OK GPU Client is reading "Hung" grrr


----------



## Erick Silver

Anyone know how to get me Unhung?


----------



## zodac

Restarting the client not help?


----------



## Monster34

This is freakin nuts! I have had my sig rig folding for months without a hiccup. All of a sudden 3 bsod's today. All signs point to the driver. I was using 186.16 drivers or something like that. I just loaded the 197.45 drivers and it seems to be fine.

Anybody have any other suggestions for drivers for a GTX275?


----------



## zodac

185s were what I used normally, then moved to 197.45 for GPU3. Both working just fine.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

It was going pretty fine, till those 6701 came in.... I'll probably have 2 updates with a lot of points, but less ppd









Oh wait, 12pm update didnt count?


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monster34* 
This is freakin nuts! I have had my sig rig folding for months without a hiccup. All of a sudden 3 bsod's today. All signs point to the driver. I was using 186.16 drivers or something like that. I just loaded the 197.45 drivers and it seems to be fine.

Anybody have any other suggestions for drivers for a GTX275?


197.45 are what i found to be the best and most stable gtx2xx series drivers so far for folding.. and i went through a bunch.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Damn 450's and 67xx WU's are slowing me down right now. Murphy's folding law just went into effect for me. Had been on a good streak of 60xx and non 450's until the foldathon started.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Damn 450's and 67xx WU's are slowing me down right now. Murphy's folding law just went into effect for me. Had been on a good streak of 60xx and non 450's until the foldathon started.









The same for me.... Only difference is that I had the 67xx before the FAT too...


----------



## solidsteel144

I just got another 6702.








What's with these 67xx projects anyways?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
I just got another 6702.








What's with these 67xx projects anyways?

I exposed the treachery a bit earlier in the thread, but the short version is it's all zodac's fault.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I exposed the treachery a bit earlier in the thread, but the short version is it's all zodac's fault.


not again... We should learn zodac a lesson


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


not again... We should learn zodac a lesson










Ax attack might be overdoing it. I think he should have to fold a 670x on his pentium and see how many years it takes.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Ax attack might be overdoing it. I think he should have to fold a 670x on his pentium and see how many years it takes.


yay, good idea








I have one at 45%, going to take an other 14 hours to complete on a stock q9550....







The i7 finished one a few minutes ago, so some extra points next update


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I just got another 6702.









What's with these 67xx projects anyways?


That project is hÃ¨ beat got 13k ppd on stock i7 965


----------



## Baldy

2 of our members backed out at the last moment, so we're dead last.









Ah well, we can still get past the 25K mark!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

We got about 30k total so far, and a nice update on the way


----------



## Erick Silver

Thanks for the help guys! I got the GPU client working right finally! Appreciate it!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


not again... We should learn zodac a lesson











Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Ax attack might be overdoing it. I think he should have to fold a 670x on his pentium and see how many years it takes.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


yay, good idea








I have one at 45%, going to take an other 14 hours to complete on a stock q9550....







The i7 finished one a few minutes ago, so some extra points next update










Sorry guys, but my captives friends at Stanford have assured me they won't send me any P6701s.


----------



## zodac

What the... someone explain how, _during a Foldathon_, this happens:










Where is everyone?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sorry guys, but my captives friends at Stanford have assured me they won't send me any P6701s.










Well, if they wont send it I'll send one... you only have to do 50% and you can keep the points


----------



## Kaldari

It happens when 6 of them were posted in the last 12 minutes before the screenshot.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What the... someone explain how, _during a Foldathon_, this happens:










Where is everyone?


I was thinking the same, normally I get 20 emails a minute from the folding section, but this time no email in 20 minutes


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Well, if they wont send it I'll send one... you only have to do 50% and you can keep the points










Doesn't work like that. The client logs the System ID when downloading the WU. The WU must be uploaded through the same system. And I'm not going to hunt down the registry key when I need to find that info.









I'll just keep taking the P6012s Vijay.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What the... someone explain how, _during a Foldathon_, this happens:

Where is everyone?


Sleeping, playing xbox360 (or PS3), since our rigs are folding, and my GUI is laaaaagy.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Doesn't work like that. The client logs the System ID when downloading the WU. The WU must be uploaded through the same system. And I'm not going to hunt down the registry key when I need to find that info.









I'll just keep taking the P6012s Vijay.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


It happens when 6 of them were posted in the last 12 minutes before the screenshot.










I used to have a SS where the entire first page was just replies from me.

Yeah... that was brilliant.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Sleeping, playing xbox360 (or PS3), since our rigs are folding, and my GUI is laaaaagy.


I know... I can barely stay on OCN, because my Pent D will miss out on bonus points. So I post for 10/15 minutes, then disappear to do a various assortment of activities...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I used to have a SS where the entire first page was just replies from me.

Yeah... that was brilliant.










lol, well at least you manage to make us post here..


----------



## zodac

It's what I do.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I used to have a SS where the entire first page was just replies from me.

Yeah... that was brilliant.










 So did I, but I reported the thread I craeted for it and it got deleted. I don't think I ever reposted that image


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


So did I, but I reported the thread I craeted for it and it got deleted. I don't think I ever reposted that image










Lies... we Editors see all deleted threads.









You can't fool me!









archer's lies







zodac's Editor powahs!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lies... we Editors see all deleted threads.









You can't fool me!









archer's lies







zodac's Editor powahs!


 Nice try, but now you are trolling again







. Get a real mod in here to prove otherwise, because I did report my own thread (a wee bit before you became a FE, iirc).


----------



## zodac

So around last week of Feb/first week of March? I'm going huntin' for that thread boy.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So around last week of Feb/first week of March? I'm going huntin' for that thread boy.


 I could give you a name, but I'd rather see you find it, first









since you'll know all once you see it, anyways









And I have my own vbulletin testbed, so I know a majority of what mods are allowed to do (OCN may have a few rules different). I was a jr mod of a... not so legal vbulletin forum, before (it's a warez site, lol







).


----------



## zodac

Well, I've made it back to 19th Jan, and checked every locked/deleted thread. None made by you yet...

Unless it was in another forum?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, I've made it back to 19th Jan, and checked every locked/deleted thread. None made by you yet...

Unless it was in another forum?


No, it was the Folding forum, which is why I reported it.

Can mods (since it had to be a mod to clean it up, at the time, overnight) utterly obliterate a thread? So even a low level mod couldn't see it?

Anyhow, the name of the thread was "ablespammer."


----------



## zodac

I don't think so... there is a roundabout way to do it for posts though (odd, considering I'm not meant to be able to delete posts at all







)...


----------



## zodac

Hey! That thread has two issues:

1) It wasn't deleted, locked or moved. Of course I couldn't find it.









2) I said I spammed _the entire front page_. With no-one posting in between. Yeah... beat that.


----------



## ablearcher

Like the post inbetween... it never existed,









Anyhow, I wonder if I am still a Jr Mod, there. I probably still am, since I still get the annual happy birthday emails...


----------



## zodac

Do we get happy birthday emails here? I hope so.

If not, I'm taking this straight to the top...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey! That thread has two issues:

1) It wasn't deleted, locked or moved. Of course I couldn't find it.









2) I said I spammed _the entire front page_. With no-one posting in between. Yeah... beat that.










 lol, I got ninja'd.

Anyhow, it wasn't deleted? Wow. I chose to actually make useful, helpful replies, not "fold MOAR" on like the entire front page with a few helpful comments mixed in.

That's why I didn't spam the entire front page.

Not deleted? Wow, I was sure I was going to get an infraction from that one, lol


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Do we get happy birthday emails here? I hope so.

If not, I'm taking this straight to the top...


 Have you entered your birth date into your profile?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


lol, I got ninja'd.

Anyhow, it wasn't deleted? Wow. I chose to actually make useful, helpful replies, not "fold MOAR" on like the entire front page with a few helpful comments mixed in.

That's why I didn't spam the entire front page.

Not deleted? Wow, I was sure I was going to get an infraction from that one, lol










Hey now... before the CC I was pretty useful... I didn't troll back then. That was a legitimate first page.

And yeah, loved how no-one replied though.


----------



## ablearcher

Zodac, I cannot find it... It's not even in my "topics from this user" search page


----------



## Tasmac

all gpu's fired up...It hit right on time








gonna be close to 100 f outside today
off to work......


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Zodac, I cannot find it... It's not even in my "topics from this user" search page










Top right hand corner... the search bar... type in ablespammer...

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner...&q=ablespammer


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


all gpu's fired up...It hit right on time








gonna be close to 100 f outside today
off to work......


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


lol, I got ninja'd.
Not deleted? Wow, I was sure I was going to get an infraction from that one, lol










Fear not the infraction is on the way. Mine usually show up several months after whatever thread I posted in has died and is on page 952. Be patient it will show up.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey now... before the CC I was pretty useful... I didn't troll back then. That was a legitimate first page.

And yeah, loved how no-one replied though.










 I think you are still useful. I think some of us lost it (probably just me and you, I spent SOOOOOOOO much time spamming and trolling that HWC chatbox in favor of OCN. On the first day, it maxed out several times, lol







. And you spent so much time dealing with all the people who wanted the "personal touch" folding setup premium deluxe package









And the fact that we lost









...this time.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Top right hand corner... the search bar... type in ablespammer...

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner...&q=ablespammer











 You are a editor,









Try logging out and see if you have this message:

Quote:



Invalid Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


And the fact that we lost










Yeah... I think that tipped me over the edge...

Anyhoo... got to go off now and save my PPD. See y'all in an hour or two.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
You are a editor,









Try logging out and see if you have this message:

_*cough*_

I seemed to have missed the little "Deleted" icon in the bottom...

In my defense, it's a tiny icon. Anyway, no time for you to insult me; got to go.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah... I think that tipped me over the edge...

Anyhoo... got to go off now and save my PPD. See y'all in an hour or two.









Of course, just make sure you remedy your prior error









EDIT: done.

Have fun, Zodac!


----------



## Prelude

UPDATE!!

rawr we now have 8th place!! woot! lets get 7th!!


----------



## Tank

nooooo were in third but the editors are catching up to us quickly. need moar folding powah


----------



## Erick Silver

Apparently Cancer Crushers is down a folder. maxhudson has not posted any points since the 1st or 2nd. All my thanks to theCanadian for his big contribution to the team. He's the one thats been posting up most of our points.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Apparently Cancer Crushers is down a folder. maxhudson has not posted any points since the 1st or 2nd. All my thanks to theCanadian for his big contribution to the team. He's the one thats been posting up most of our points.


well contest aside at least you guys are folding for the cause. I mean prizes and friendly competition is good but the real picture is that were helping by folding.


----------



## mmx+

#2


----------



## markt

I just turned in 2 bigadv's.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, so I have a day off the thread and find that there's an extra ~15 pages...???

Anyway, while my i7 doesn't seem to have been getting any -bigadv WUs for the Linux VM, it has still been crunching away with -advmethod WUs instead, and the work computer is now up and Folding on the VM, getting 3.7~4.8 kPPD as it stands...









Can't wait for this to finish, so I can have another look at how the UAT spreadie will work out...


----------



## Magus2727

-Bigadv for Linux has been disabled for about the last 2 weeks...

I have 3 "normal" WU's getting done in the next 15 min and will have 6 6701 WU's that should be up on the next 1 or 2 updates. The first few WU's I pulled were all "normal" but now I have all 6701's...


----------



## wierdo124

Okay so i'm confused by the colors...who's in first, and is the Royal Navy in second?


----------



## Magus2727

The "random" numbers next to the names in the spreadsheet are the total points that, that team has. So far is [email protected] PowerHogs, then Team Infinion and then I dont know who next..


----------



## AyeYo

Yea, color choice is terrible. Teams should be ranked next to the chart because, aside from the first place team, I can't tell who's what after that. The text is so small I can barely even read the actual points totals.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
-Bigadv for Linux has been disabled for about the last 2 weeks...

I have 3 "normal" WU's getting done in the next 15 min and will have 6 6701 WU's that should be up on the next 1 or 2 updates. The first few WU's I pulled were all "normal" but now I have all 6701's...

Well our next update should be quite nice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
The "random" numbers next to the names in the spreadsheet are the total points that, that team has. So far is [email protected] PowerHogs, then Team Infinion and then I dont know who next..

Infin*e*on









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Yea, color choice is terrible. Teams should be ranked next to the chart because, aside from the first place team, I can't tell who's what after that. The text is so small I can barely even read the actual points totals.

I can read it fine


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I can read it fine









The rest of us can't though


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
The rest of us can't though

I can read it fine too.....heres what you do, hold down the ctrl button and use your scroll on the mouse to make everything LARGER and then you can read it


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I can read it fine too.....heres what you do, hold down the ctrl button and use your scroll on the mouse to make everything LARGER and then you can read it









Or get younger


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Or get younger
















I just think it has to do with the way everyone has their screen setup. I can read it perfectly fine without adjusting anything but I can see how it is an issue for others.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Or get younger
















I'm 20, I can see fine it just shows up as blobs on my work monitor


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


I just think it has to do with the way everyone has their screen setup. I can read it perfectly fine without adjusting anything but I can see how it is an issue for others.


Well, I'm on my laptop, 14" 1440x900 and it's perfectly easy to read. I'll try on my phone in a minute


----------



## markt

136,764 points just on the 9 am update. 174k so far today.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


136,764 points just on the 9 am update. 174k so far today.


And you were complaining about not having a chance


----------



## Extreme Newbie

It looks like we are still holding on to 3rd place







Wish I could have completed the -bigadv wu today but power issues foiled that plan.









Its great to see so many points being produced by all teams


----------



## mmx+

Yeah, all of the teams are doing excellently!


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yeah, all of the teams are doing excellently!


The user that started the team I'm folding with hasn't folded for the past two week.








It's cool though.

Hopefully we are doing better overall in this fold-a-thon than in previous months with the whole team folding thing and all being added.


----------



## markt

I don't know when the graph updates, but it's way behind.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Gah, [email protected] this 250...it is artifacting all over the place again and has got the EUE on the CPU client. Good job I've got multiple folders/clients set up, I can just kick another one off and it picks up a new WU 
If it wasn't for the fact that we're currently in the middle of a FAT, I'd be tempted to try to set up a CPU -bigadv client natively in W7, but if I did it now, then it would stop me (and therefore the team I'm in) getting the PPD that it is currently uploading...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I don't know when the graph updates, but it's way behind.


Indeed. I'm keeping up our own stats. Its about 1k less than the official stats, but thats not a big problem. Gives a good indication


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Gah, [email protected] this 250...it is artifacting all over the place again and has got the EUE on the CPU client. Good job I've got multiple folders/clients set up, I can just kick another one off and it picks up a new WU 
If it wasn't for the fact that we're currently in the middle of a FAT, I'd be tempted to try to set up a CPU -bigadv client natively in W7, but if I did it now, then it would stop me (and therefore the team I'm in) getting the PPD that it is currently uploading...


Since you're not on my team I would strongly suggest setting up windows bigadv.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Since you're not on my team I would strongly suggest setting up windows bigadv.

But then we'd be down two members.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I agree with Dave, go ahead, you'll get it done in time.


----------



## Aqualoon

Wow, look at that hard OCN spike from the last update - now THAT is truly awesomesauce


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I agree with Dave, go ahead, you'll get it done in time.









It's important that he think long term, because bigadv is really great points which would indicate it's far more important work.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Wow, look at that hard OCN spike from the last update - now THAT is truly awesomesauce

*Awesomesauce!







*


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well looks like my 450 nightmare is over (for now). Hopefully after I dump the 6701 and the 6702 I have I'll get good 60xx WU's on all my SMP clients. If any of my quads pull a 67xx WU again it'll be really close as to whether or not it finishes in time.


----------



## Delphi

This sucks I am work, my sig rig isnt folding right now for what reason I dont know. My brothers wont answer the house phone so I can get them to reboot my computer. Those poor protiens


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Wow, look at that hard OCN spike from the last update - now THAT is truly awesomesauce

Foldathons are great for our PPD









Should have a 6k P6701 dumping from the i7 in an hour


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

One of my systems is still working on a 6701. Takes an other 6 hours, but I'll have to shut down the rig for temp reasons. The i7 is working on a 6040 too, bad luck strikes again.









I'll start the other rig again tomorrow, or maybe I just let it run on the cpu only. Removing one of the two gpu's will drop a lot of temperature and noise.


----------



## LiLChris

Hmm in 7th, even though one of our folders was down half the day yesterday.
So was one of my rigs, hopefully we pick up!

Go Procrastinators!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I agree with Dave, go ahead, you'll get it done in time.









LOL...! Not at stock speed I won't - it normally takes ~3 days to complete a bigadv WU (in the Linux VM), and as we're already well into the FAT....


----------



## Magus2727

Bumped down below the Editors... hummm Me thinks thats only because of Mort's -bigadv and wont be constant.....

Fingers still crossed for 2nd? dont think We will get 1st...


----------



## LiLChris

Great both my q6600 & i7 cant get WUs...perfect timing huh Stanford?

Server is down or something.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Great both my q6600 & i7 cant get WUs...perfect timing huh Stanford?

Server is down or something.









Dammit, I have my i7 coming up for a new WU in just a few minutes


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Great both my q6600 & i7 cant get WUs...perfect timing huh Stanford?

Server is down or something.









I dont have that problem yet, takes me 6 hours before I need a new smp workunit..


----------



## LiLChris

They both decided to finish literally 2mins apart from each other.
And now both stuck sitting there...

i7 just picked up another 6040...did one last night ugh!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Where do you see (or find out) about things like Stanford stopping the Linux bigadv WUs, or how the servers are doing..?

I thought I had seen it in either FahMon or HFM, but I don't see it now..

Does anyone know how long the Linux bigadv WUs are stopped for..?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
They both decided to finish literally 2mins apart from each other.
And now both stuck sitting there...

i7 just picked up another 6040...did one last night ugh!

What's wrong with 6040s? Don't they give good PPD?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Where do you see (or find out) about things like Stanford stopping the Linux bigadv WUs, or how the servers are doing..?

I thought I had seen it in either FahMon or HFM, but I don't see it now..

*Does anyone know how long the Linux bigadv WUs are stopped for..?*

No ETA, but it looks like a while


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The 6040/6041's I'd much rather have than the 67xx ones by far. Still not great PPD but at this point anything is better than 67xx at this point.

And Murphy strikes again, spoke too soon about no 450's. Just picked up another one.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What's wrong with 6040s? Don't they give good PPD?


Its alright, and good my q6600 just picked up a 6057. Alright now im just 20mins behind.

Watch me not be able to dump a WU right before the race is over.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


And Murphy strikes again, spoke too soon about no 450's. Just picked up another one.










We have our own name for that 'round here:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Already had a long talk with mmx about this last night... *Folder's Law*.

Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong... during a Foldathon.


I actually had a much better name in mind... but wouldn't have gone down well...


----------



## ducrider

I am on my phone and cant see the spread sheet.can someone post the results.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Where do you see (or find out) about things like Stanford stopping the Linux bigadv WUs, or how the servers are doing..?


Roaming this forum and occasionaly looking at the Official Stanford [email protected] forum... they have announcements up on their forum....


----------



## Magus2727

Hummm dont know if my image works any more... sorry...

It would be nice to have a pure test spread sheet with just the team names that would auto sort top team to bottom team... it is hard to tell since the scale is large enough and alot of the teams are all matched very well to each other...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


The 6040/6041's I'd much rather have than the 67xx ones by far. Still not great PPD but at this point anything is better than 67xx at this point.

And Murphy strikes again, spoke too soon about no 450's. Just picked up another one.










Hey, quit hogging all the 450s, the 285s get their best ppd from those & I keep getting stuck with 353s.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Hey, quit hogging all the 450s, the 285s get their best ppd from those & I keep getting stuck with 353s.


I'd kill for nothing but 353's right now. That's where my 260's do their best work. Three of them pushing 9.5k on them and others doing pretty well would make HFM look a lot better right now.


----------



## zodac

Love the Folding Editors' spike there. Thank you Mark.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

8 of my 12 GPU clients are currently on 450's. Lets hope thats all I get for a while.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I'd kill for nothing but 353's right now. That's where my 260's do their best work. Three of them pushing 9.5k on them and others doing pretty well would make HFM look a lot better right now.


Some guy sitting in an office at stanford is probably messing with us.

'hmm, 260 work best with this wu, lets block them for this IP, give em to that guy who gets worse ppd from them & bet on whether they keep folding steadily. Everybody hates 6701s, we should fill the server with em. Now that summer is here again we should make a new unit that runs really hot as well'.

Like the cops that drive under the limit & wait to see if somebody will pass them just to screw with people.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Like the cops that drive under the limit & wait to see if somebody will pass them just to screw with people.


I hate that!!!!

I pass them anyways...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just quit 2 gpu's, Temps are too high. 77c on one and 75c on the other. Thats not really bad imo, but with 35c ambient.... Its hard to survive in my room...









So down to 1 gtx275 an i7 with 6040 and a q9550 with a 6701


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


8 of my 12 GPU clients are currently on 450's. Lets hope thats all I get for a while.


My GTX260s hate the 450s. I get around 7700PPD with my shaders around 1584. All the other WUs I get around 9k PPD though.

My 275s love the 450WUs. With my shaders at 1656 I can get over 10k PPD.


----------



## mmx+

My GTX260 has a 353









But the i7 just pulled a P6702, so bad PPD and no more points from it today


----------



## Aqualoon

I love seeing out updates almost be higher then #5's points for the entire day


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I love seeing out updates almost be higher then #5's points for the entire day










Dammit, we've been bumped down to 3rd


----------



## zodac

Yeah you have.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah you have.










Your time ahead is limited, you've had your chance, now we have ours


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

No points from my team members the last few updates








From one member no points the last 3 updates, from one no points the last 2 updates, and the other no points the last update


----------



## zodac

You've been ahead until now... seems like it's you who haven't taken their chance.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You've been ahead until now... seems like it's you who haven't taken their chance.


Well, Mark only has so many bigadv i7s, and Magus still has a bunch of i7s set to dump later









And we have 3 GTX480s


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah you have.










Its nice to see someone is finally giving us some competition.







Although to be honest I think Louze could handle this by himself.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, Mark only has so many bigadv i7s, and Magus still has a bunch of i7s set to dump later









And we have 3 GTX480s










Only 3?


----------



## jck

_*...sits in a dark corner evilly pondering how he will participate next time and fire up all his rigs at once, surely simultaneously causing a power grid issue in his neighborhood....*_


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, Mark only has so many bigadv i7s, and Magus still has a bunch of i7s set to dump later









And we have 3 GTX480s










But my regular updates arent exactly small either. You're going to have a run for your money.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Its nice to see someone is finally giving us some competition.







Although to be honest I think Louze could handle this by himself.










Yeah, same goes for Mark. I'm the 2nd highest producer on the team right now, and that's never a good thing to say.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Only 3?


And a GTX470

That's still 4 more Fermi's than you have









And contrary to your belief, a PentD won't run with an i7 or Fermi









Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


But my regular updates arent exactly small either. You're going to have a run for your money.


But there are 4 of us, and if Z's the second highest producer on your team that effectively means you have one high-PPD person


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


_*...sits in a dark corner evilly pondering how he will participate next time and fire up all his rigs at once, surely simultaneously causing a power grid issue in his neighborhood....*_
























You've heard my views... multiple times... just got to get it up and running now.


----------



## Magus2727

Yea but they are stock clocks with the option that other people can jump on them and run what ever clients they want...

We shall see what happens over the next 24 hours...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


and a gtx470

that's still 4 more fermi's than you have









and contrary to your belief, a pentd won't run with an i7 or fermi










Yeah it will.


----------



## AyeYo

XFX sent me a GTS250 back for my RMA'd 8800GT. But now it must sit idle because my PSU can't handle another full power G92.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Yea but they are stock clocks with the option that other people can jump on them and run what ever clients they want...

We shall see what happens over the next 24 hours...


But there are *15* of them









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah it will.


After the Foldathon let's have a face-off, your PentD vs my i7. Mmmkay?

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


XFX sent me a GTS250 back for my RMA'd 8800GT. But now it must sit idle because my PSU can't handle it another full power G92.










If you clock down the i3 a bit it should be able to


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You've heard my views... multiple times... just got to get it up and running now.










Mmmm hmmmm. You have indeed.

I am pondering how to put 4 computers and 3 laptops on 1 desk and have enough power without blowing my house circuit.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


After the Foldathon let's have a face-off, your PentD vs my i7. Mmmkay?


Fine, but then you'll be beaten twice in one week. You ok with that?


----------



## Magus2727

looks like Mark you have 19K to 22K per update... unless you have any more bigadv i think with the other team members on the team we will pull...

My Point EOC update is all jacked up... MMX+ gets about 2K average, Aqualoon average out to 4K, Tazi does about 9K... my average may be no on the 10K-15K so that would put us 25K to 30K per 3 hour update...

Zodac does 1.5K per 3 hour update and said that she was #2 so I wont look at the other two editors (sorry)... we should have a 5K-8K point lead on each 3 hour update....


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, same goes for Mark. I'm the 2nd highest producer on the team right now, and that's never a good thing to say.










Maybe next month Mark will recruit some better "Editors" to be on his team.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fine, but then you'll be beaten twice in one week. You ok with that?


I am OK with that in theory, but it won't happen, so I'm not worried about it









I could even be nice and clock my i7 *down* to 2.66 ghz









EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


looks like Mark you have 19K to 22K per update... unless you have any more bigadv i think with the other team members on the team we will pull...

My Point EOC update is all jacked up... MMX+ gets about 2K average, Aqualoon average out to 4K, Tazi does about 9K... my average may be no on the 10K-15K so that would put us 25K to 30K per 3 hour update...

Zodac does 1.5K per 3 hour update and said that she was #2 so I wont look at the other two editors (sorry)... we should have a 5K-8K point lead on each 3 hour update....


With SMP I'm closer to 3-4k if you average them out


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Maybe next month Mark will recruit some better "Editors" to be on his team.




















I'm not a good enough Editor?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I am OK with that in theory, but it won't happen, so I'm not worried about it









I could even be nice and clock my i7 *down* to 2.66 ghz










Hey, I don't need to embarrass you. Stick it up to 4 Ghz and make it fair.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


But there are *15* of them









After the Foldathon let's have a face-off, your PentD vs my i7. Mmmkay?

EDIT:

If you clock down the i3 a bit it should be able to










Even if that did work, I don't have another 6 pin connector.


----------



## runeazn

ughh crap man i should've started folding earleir so that i could get bonus PPD my PPd i could get is 13k= now 3k


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I could even be nice and clock my i7 *down* to 2.66 ghz










You better watch it. I was minding my own business trying to win the fold-a-thon, and then I talked a little crap and zodac forced Capt. Pande to cut off -bigadv's to my team and send us all 670X smp wu and 450 credit gpu wu's. You keep it up he's going to get Capt. Pande to send a half dozen grad students to kick your ass.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hey, I don't need to embarrass you. Stick it up to 4 Ghz and make it fair.









Sounds good. Just the i7 vs PentD? No other clients allowed?

Or my setup vs yours?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Even if that did work, I don't have another 6 pin connector.









Can't you just use a molex to 6pin like for the 8800GT?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Wow, look at that hard OCN spike from the last update - now THAT is truly awesomesauce

It was probably all Markt's fault on that one









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Love the Folding Editors' spike there. Thank you Mark.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Its nice to see someone is finally giving us some competition.







Although to be honest I think Louze could handle this by himself.









True that. The editors are going to have to try harder though. I think louze001 dumped another bigadv since that graph updated. Plus we are making around 35k on normal updates.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









I'm not a good enough Editor?









Ah crap. I made a girl cry. I am the









I was just saying I wouldnt be surprised if next month we have "honorary" Editors on the Folding Editors team.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
It was probably all Markt's fault on that one









True that. The editors are going to have to try harder though. I think louze001 dumped another bigadv since that graph updated. Plus we are making around 35k on normal updates.

Yeah at full strength I am good for 65K PPD, but since I have to turn off one rig at night I will be averaging 45-50K PPD. It looks like 69BBnova is getting up to speed too.


----------



## runeazn

when does it end?
end quick i want 2 game


----------



## Kaldari

The competition is stiffer than I had imagined.









It looks like we'll overtake 4th in the next day. But that definitely doesn't guarantee anything with teams that keep shooting up like rockets at random.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Can't you just use a molex to 6pin like for the 8800GT?

You want to send me one via same day air?







Trust me, if I had one, it'd be in and putting that PSU on its knees the second I get home. As it is, I'm just going to swap the 8800GT for the GTS250. Then I'll just wait until I can order up an X650.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Ah crap. I made a girl cry. I am the









I was just saying I wouldnt be surprised if next month we have "honorary" Editors on the Folding Editors team.









"honorary" Editors?

Who would those be?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
You want to send me one via same day air?







Trust me, if I had one, it'd be in and putting that PSU on its knees the second I get home. As it is, I'm just going to swap the 8800GT for the GTS250. Then I'll just wait until I can order up an X650.

Don't have any, sorry








Why can't you use the one you used with the 8800?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
The competition is stiffer than I had imagined.









It looks like we'll overtake 4th in the next day. But that definitely doesn't guarantee anything with teams that keep shooting up like rockets at random.

Not sure how much it matters but I got off to a bad start.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Or my setup vs yours?

You against me. Let's do this ***.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
looks like Mark you have 19K to 22K per update... unless you have any more bigadv i think with the other team members on the team we will pull...

My Point EOC update is all jacked up... MMX+ gets about 2K average, Aqualoon average out to 4K, Tazi does about 9K... my average may be no on the 10K-15K so that would put us 25K to 30K per 3 hour update...

Zodac does 1.5K per 3 hour update and said that she was #2 so I wont look at the other two editors (sorry)... we should have a 5K-8K point lead on each 3 hour update....

One on one anyone?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Not sure how much it matters but I got off to a bad start.









We should be fine as long as noone else takes a massive dump. (bigadv







)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
One on one anyone?

Like every other Foldathon?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You against me. Let's do this ***.

What I mean is do you just want to do the PentD vs i7 or your PentD+GPU vs my i7+GPU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
One on one anyone?

I don't think anyone on this team can match your output Mark.

Maybe have a one on one vs InfernoDX?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
One on one anyone?

If this is a challenge I'll play if I can fold on the gear my neighbors use.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
when does it end?
end quick i want 2 game









I know the feeling, i got so many games from the Steam deals and now i cant touch them.
Borderlands in particular.

My friend request thread for the game.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I know the feeling, i got so many games from the Steam deals and now i cant touch them.
Borderlands in particular.

My friend request thread for the game.

I gamed like crazy Tuesday so I could abstain for a few days


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
"honorary" Editors?

Who would those be?

Don't have any, sorry








Why can't you use the one you used with the 8800?









Because it's on the 8800GT. My SECOND 8800GT was RMA'd.







I had two 8800GT and one 8800GTS. I now have a GTS250, 8800GTS, and an 8800GT - and only one 6 pin to molex + one native 6 pin on the PSU.









Can anyone tell me how my team is doing? Google spread sheets are blocked at work for some reason.


----------



## mmx+

Oh, OK. That makes more sense, I thought you only had 2 GPUs. I think Newegg's having a Shellshocker on an Antec Neopower later, maybe check that out?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
What I mean is do you just want to do the PentD vs i7 or your PentD+GPU vs my i7+GPU

Don't you have other rigs? Why aren't you using them?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Don't you have other rigs? Why aren't you using them?

Oh, I do. C2D, C2Q, PhII X4 955, and 9600GT. But I can shut those down/have them shut down for 24 hours


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I gamed like crazy Tuesday so I could abstain for a few days









how many hours left? 1day ??


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
how many hours left? 1day ??

22 hours 6 minutes


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
how many hours left? 1day ??

When?:
Wednesday July 7th Noon EST (GMT: 5pm) until Friday July 9th Noon EST.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Oh, OK. That makes more sense, I thought you only had 2 GPUs. I think Newegg's having a Shellshocker on an Antec Neopower later, maybe check that out?

Indeed I will. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Oh, I do. C2D, C2Q, PhII X4 955, and 9600GT. But I can shut those down/have them shut down for 24 hours









Nah... fire them all up. I'll beat you when you're at 100%. One day of Extreme Folding to prove to you that I'm better is pretty doable.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah... fire them all up. I'll beat you when you're at 100%. One day of Extreme Folding to prove to you that I'm better is pretty doable.









Hey, I am having a 13k ppd day







(if I keep on getting these craptastic P670x WU), and a mixture of a 16k day. So I am going to assume it's actually a 14.5k day


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Indeed I will. Thanks for the heads up.

I think this what is in one of the Community Project rigs and powers 4 GPUs:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah... fire them all up. I'll beat you when you're at 100%. One day of Extreme Folding to prove to you that I'm better is pretty doable.









OK. No cheating though


----------



## runeazn

UAAAGH NOO!
i can't game etc. i had my last exam today what the hell can i do?
i dont have school since final exams are over >.<
atleast tommorow we don't
monday i will go with school to amusement park

ok i stop folding srry team but i stop for 2 hours


----------



## jck

They had a nice Saver thing for an OCZ 850 PSU for $39.99 after MIR the other day.

I picked that up. Future 6-core folding rig PSU


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


UAAAGH NOO!
i can't game etc. i had my last exam today what the hell can i do?
i dont have school since final exams are over >.<
atleast tommorow we don't
monday i will go with school to amusement park

ok i stop folding srry team but i stop for 2 hours










GPU just close the client, CPU, it's safe to goto the task manager, and change the affinity of a program to not have "core 0" for a few hours at a time (not long term, as ppd takes enough of a hit to rather do -smp7).

It's my dirty workaround to allow gaming... which I personally don't allow during folding competitions.

Though it's nice to hear you are out of school, now







Congratulations on making it to summer


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


They had a nice Saver thing for an OCZ 850 PSU for $39.99 after MIR the other day.

I picked that up. Future 6-core folding rig PSU










Don't like OCZ myself, much prefer to pay $50 for a Neo Power 550w. I've had great luck with Antec, Corsair, XFX and SeaSonic, no need to get anything else


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Indeed I will. Thanks for the heads up.


woot that 250 will get us some nice PPD!

Too bad youo can't runn um all!
Throw one this way and I'll stick it in my extra core 2 machine!

We have a 142K in 9th and are fightong the royal navy(145K) for 8th place, we had a chance at 7th but the procrastinators dropped a bigadv(wheres ninjastryks and muels7 bigadv? : [)

But we still have a chance at 7th since the folding fanatics have leveled off(nobigadv please!) but they are 40k ahead of us.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Don't like OCZ myself, much prefer to pay $50 for a Neo Power 550w. I've had great luck with Antec, Corsair, XFX and SeaSonic, no need to get anything else










I got a 700 GameXStream a few years ago, and it's still going gangbusters.

I have used Corsair, OCZ, ABS/Tagan, and even Azza (it's running my x4 9850 folding rig 24/7 right now).

I can't complain about the OCZ, but of course I always buy a PSU with lots of headroom. That way, there's not much stress on it.

I think I've used an Antec before, but can't be sure.


----------



## Magus2727

DONT GET ULTRA... got a 600 Watt psu a few years back and i bet that thing was bairly putting out 300 watts... my system was all unstable.. got an Antec True power 750 and works amazing... Now I have a BFG 1200Watt... Love this PSU! sad news about BFG though....

I always have looked at there cards as a what if / dream build on my PC's....(when yonger)


----------



## mmx+

Just curious, why do you have a 1200w PSU for a HD5770 and PhII X4? A TPN 550w would be plenty


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Just curious, why do you have a 1200w PSU for a HD5770 and PhII X4? A TPN 550w would be plenty










headroom?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Just curious, why do you have a 1200w PSU for a HD5770 and PhII X4? A TPN 550w would be plenty










Because I want to get Tri-Xfire of 5870's,

I also have 4 HD's with plans to get 2 more, an OC AMD (they like to pull lots of power when OC... PH II's can pull 200+ Watts when OC)

and I plan on having a good custom Water loop with in the years end so I did some calcualtions and that would be about 800-900 watts.... and it made sense to get the 1.2KW unit. It also had some of teh best reviews from benchmarking for anything over 900Watts IIRC...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Because I want to get Tri-Xfire of 5870's,

I also have 4 HD's with plans to get 2 more, an OC AMD (they like to pull lots of power when OC... PH II's can pull 200+ Watts when OC)

and I plan on having a good custom Water loop with in the years end so I did some calcualtions and that would be about 800-900 watts.... and it made sense to get the 1.2KW unit. It also had some of teh best reviews from benchmarking for anything over 900Watts IIRC...


Aha









I had a 450w, and decided it was time to upgrade when I got the GTX260, and the 650w was the best in my budget. Figure it's a good choice since it should power my OCed i7 and then a pair of GT200/G92 cards or a Fermi + G92/GT200. Not great, but a modular SeaSonic-built PSU for $50 shipped is a steal


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Aha









I had a 450w, and decided it was time to upgrade when I got the GTX260, and the 650w was the best in my budget. Figure it's a good choice since it should power my OCed i7 and then a pair of GT200/G92 cards or a Fermi + G92/GT200. Not great, but a modular SeaSonic-built PSU for $50 shipped is a steal










thats all i payed for my 850W.....


----------



## spartacus

Back from an escape to Steak'n'Shake for icecream.... mmmmm








100k for my team on the last update!


----------



## 69BBNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Yeah at full strength I am good for 65K PPD, but since I have to turn off one rig at night I will be averaging 45-50K PPD. It looks like 69BBnova is getting up to speed too.

I started slightly before noon yesterday...

Between midnight and 4am I tried to get my 260s folding, so far that rig is still out of it...

Whats bumming me out is I pulled my other 470 out of the HTPC, and I hate to say it I'm just to tired to deal with it...

Plus my ambiant temps are 87-90f with what I have running right now, and thats very close to my physical overtemp shutdown.

Go [email protected] PowerHogs


----------



## zodac

Whoo! 2 SMP WUs just completed. _Now_ we're getting back into the race.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Whoo! 2 SMP WUs just completed. _Now_ we're getting back into the race.









itll be another 3 days til you complete one though....


----------



## zodac

I know...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know...









so when are you going to unveil your sr2 12 core xeon rig? i heard it had 4 480's too....


----------



## zodac

Nah, 470s in the SR-2... I'll have a few 480s in another rig though...

When I'm 40.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
so when are you going to unveil your sr2 12 core xeon rig? i heard it had 4 480's too....

You mean the stash of Pentium D chips Z has that have the batch number scribbled out with magic marker and has "Xeon Awesomesauce" penned in?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
You mean the stash of Pentium D chips Z has that have the batch number scribbled out with magic marker and has "Xeon Awesomesauce" penned in?

Stop telling people!

I'm going to stop PMing you my plans...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Stop telling people!

I'm going to stop PMing you my plans...

I think someone else would have noticed it too Z, I mean, it doesn't matter how many 7800GTX's you duct tape together, it doesn't look like a GTX 480.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I think someone else would have noticed it too Z, I mean, it doesn't matter how many 7800GTX's you duct tape together, it doesn't look like a GTX 480.

It produces the same heat... that's something, right? That's what the guy at the store told me...

Besides, it's not like I'll post pictures... I can be secretive.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's what the guy at the store told me...


You should know better then to listen to the guys at Best Buy...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Whoo! 2 SMP WUs just completed. _Now_ we're getting back into the race.










And what, both of these together are worth half of the SMP WU I turned in earler?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


You should know better then to listen to the guys at Best Buy...


We don't have Best Buy. Silly Minnesotan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


And what, both of these together are worth half of the SMP WU I turned in earler?


1/4 Shut up.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We don't have Best Buy. Silly Minnesotan.

1/4 Shut up.


Slightly over 6k from mine


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We don't have Best Buy. Silly Minnesotan.


Walmart?


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Slightly over 6k from mine










About 4.4k from both (3.4k on one, 1k from the other).


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

This page just cracked me up


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nu-uh.



That makes sense, if I was forced to buy my hardware at the gas station I would have to fold on a Pentium D too.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


About 4.4k from both (3.4k on one, 1k from the other).


Wow, incredible









13 hours one CPU for me = 2.5-3 days on 2 CPUs for you









At least I'll have a SMP from the C2D turning in later.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


That makes sense, if I was forced to buy my hardware at the gas station I would have to fold on a Pentium D too.


Glad you understand my predicament.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Glad you understand my predicament.










You make me want to send you hardware...


----------



## zodac

You make me want to hug you

I'll take a Pentium D please.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You make me want to hug you

I'll take a Pentium D please.


might as well send you a 8600 gt to fold on too....


----------



## zodac

_Please..._ no need to insult me.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You make me want to hug you

I'll take a Pentium D please.


Maybe you need a Pentium Extreme Edition. It's like your PentD, but _better_ because it has HT!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe you need a Pentium Extreme Edition. It's like your PentD, but _better_ because it has HT!


its pentium d is a dual core though AFAIK


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


her pentium d is a dual core though AFAIK


Yes, but the Pentium Extreme Edition is dual core with HT


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


*her* pentium d is a dual core though AFAIK


----------



## Prelude

team i3 purple fuzzy bunny crew+2 :F just dropped their bigadv : D
hello 7th place : ]

Z, your gender perplexes me..


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












we all make mistakes, apparently your subliminal messaging worked. it's motherboard cant handle that processor though. best it can take is an e6700


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


Z, your gender perplexes me..


In what way?


----------



## Prelude

first you are man, the trying to convince us you are a girl, then i got confused and wandered the lands of narnia seeking wisdom I come back and.. thiis..

For all I know. You are hayley, in which case I <3 you.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

yay, points from every member again








I didnt get that much points myselve though, 2 bad wu's and 1 gpu left...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


first you are man, the trying to convince us you are a girl, then i got confused and wandered the lands of narnia seeking wisdom I come back and.. thiis..

For all I know. You are hayley, in which case I <3 you.


When was I a man? I never said that... I never _stopped_ people from saying it, which is why I felt the need to type in pink and tell everyone I'm a girl...

That doesn't mean I'm not Hayley... but I'm probably not.


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


When was I a man? I never said that... I never _stopped_ people from saying it, which is why I felt the need to type in pink and tell everyone I'm a girl...

That doesn't mean I'm not Hayley... but I'm probably not.



I see what you're doing there.. hayley ; ]


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


I see what you're doing there.. hayley ; ]


I refuse to partake in this nonsensical conversation any further.

I'm off to bake a cake.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I refuse to partake in this nonsensical conversation any further.

I'm off to bake a cake.


Make me one too!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I refuse to partake in this nonsensical conversation any further.

I'm off to bake a cake.


don't you mean make your girlfriend bake you a cake?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


don't you mean make your girlfriend bake you a cake?


 Lesbian!?









anyhow, despite the waste of women there, sandwiches would be more appropriate, would they not?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Lesbian!?









anyhow, despite the waste of women there, sandwiches would be more appropriate, would they not?


Mmmm, sammiches


----------



## zodac

Sandwiches are _awesome_.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Lesbian!?









anyhow, despite the waste of women there, sandwiches would be more appropriate, would they not?


true but, i wasnt implying it had a gender there....


----------



## mmx+

Is it just me or has the graph in the OP not updated with the last update?


----------



## zodac

Looks like it only updates every 6 hours now... so not for another ~90 mins.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Is it just me or has the graph in the OP not updated with the last update?









i think its being updated every six hours. although the one was 9 hrs


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Looks like it only updates every 6 hours now... so not for another ~90 mins.

Dammit


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prelude* 
For all I know. You are hayley, in which case I <3 you.

I'll keep dreaming, but he's online way too often to be Hayley. Hayley's little brother, maybe?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
i think its being updated every six hours. although the one was 9 hrs

See... whatever my gender... I'm faster than you.


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I refuse to partake in this nonsensical conversation any further.

I'm off to bake a cake.

Nonsense is the only sense I know : P

Cakes are great, but i'd be down with a samich as well.
Zodac sammmiches for all OCN Folders!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
I'll keep dreaming, but he's online way too often to be Hayley. Hayley's little brother, maybe?










Oooor hayley's twin sister!
: D

Our next update is gonna be a big one ; ]


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prelude* 
Oooor hayley's twin sister!
: D

Now you're the one that's dreaming.


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Now you're the one that's dreaming.









I'm always dreaming man : D


----------



## zodac

Of Hayley... why haven't you joined the fanclub?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Of Hayley... why haven't you joined the fanclub?


 I wonder


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I wonder


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












 Well, at least you won't have a bloody forehead from all of the facepalms you have been accidentally giving yourself.

...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Well, at least you won't have a bloody forehead from all of the facepalms you have been accidentally giving yourself.

...










Do you know how frustrated I get? I'm pretty sure I've got a dent in my forhead at this stage...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Of Hayley... why haven't you joined the fanclub?


Maybe he doesn't want any more of your trolling?









I've had nothing but 353s on my GTX260 all day


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe he doesn't want any more of your trolling?










People love my trolling...


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I've had nothing but 353s on my GTX260 all day










Lucky. I've gotten some of the slower ones. lol, My CPU is folding faster than my brothers 9500GT.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


People are scared of my trolling...


Fixed


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


People love my trolling...


Then by that statement I'm not human









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Lucky. I've gotten some of the slower ones. lol, My CPU is folding faster than my brothers 9500GT.










I feel that it's perfectly fair considering that the i7 has been stuck with slow WUs


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Do you know how frustrated I get? I'm pretty sure I've got a dent in my forhead at this stage...


Ach, at least you are still alive.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


People love my trolling...


 Which explains our recruitment problems


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Fixed












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Then by that statement I'm not human










2 lies, one after the other? That's disgraceful...


----------



## Tasmac

looks like its pretty tight for 3rd, fourth, and fifth place, 1st and 2nd... wow there gone lol
just got home.....
I will be real happy if I hit 200,000


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


2 lies, one after the other? That's disgraceful...


I was only using a few words between your words, how can you say im lieing?


----------



## Tasmac

Honestly I cant tell who is who. the colors are so closely tinted....
what place are we (The Procrastinators)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


Honestly I cant tell who is who. the colors are so closely tinted....
what place are we (The Procrastinators)


6th


----------



## Tasmac

cool thanx, hard for this old man to tell the difference


----------



## k4m1k4z3

My team is easy to pick out, no other colors crammed next to it


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


cool thanx, hard for this old man to tell the difference


No problemo








(you can click on edit, and if you move the cursor to the lines, you can see more information







)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Interesting... if you click "edit" it shows you an updated graph... the one in the 1st post is 6hrs old.


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
No problemo








(you can click on edit, and if you move the cursor to the lines, you can see more information







)

very cool, nice tip


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Interesting... if you click "edit" it shows you an updated graph... the one in the 1st post is 6hrs old.

I guess it was updating at that time. I didnt see the latest update at the time I took a look









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
very cool, nice tip









Enjoy it, I dont have good eyes either...xD
Btw, I dont like our last update







Losing too much points now...


----------



## Tasmac

ok The Procrastinators, quit The Procrastinating and lets take 3rd......


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
ok The Procrastinators, quit The Procrastinating and lets take 3rd......









In hindsight... bad choice of name.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
ok The Procrastinators, quit The Procrastinating and lets take 3rd......









But we roll like that! We shall take 3rd last minute.









Were not that far from the others either, hopefully we have some i7 turn ins that will bump us back up.

Let me see what i can pull from my sleeve...

Btw this is so much easier to read...
http://spreadsheets0.google.com/ccc?...le=false#gid=0

And the live chat makes it fun. Lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
ok The Procrastinators, quit The Procrastinating and lets take 3rd......









Sorry, 3rd isn't up for grabs


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilchris* 
and the live chat makes it fun. Lol

+ 1 :d


----------



## Tank

damn, were still in fourth and it seems our scale line is just above beattheeditors


----------



## k4m1k4z3

yeah, that was funny.
Live chat on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
yeah, that was funny.
Live chat on the spreadsheet.

And what was your number?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
yeah, that was funny.
Live chat on the spreadsheet.

Comes in handy at times.


----------



## Tasmac

I didnt ask.....I just take


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
And what was your number?









Not sure... all my comments were by "me". It didn't show my number.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Not sure... all my comments were by "me". It didn't show my number.

same for me, I dont know my number


----------



## Tasmac

usually I dont have to work on fridays, but more overtime is tomorrow's theme








itll be over and I wont have a clue... lol 
not that I have a clue now


----------



## grillinman

Well Zealots...at least we're not losing...and we're Folding For the Cause!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


usually I dont have to work on fridays, but more overtime is tomorrow's theme








itll be over and I wont have a clue... lol 
not that I have a clue now


Bloody ****, wish I got overtime.

Only bonus I get tomorrow is...I get to renew my passport tomorrow at work with the court's mobile renewal setup before the fee increases 35%.

Otherwise, I get to sift through 5,194 pages of PDF tomorrow comparing it to a 3,000+ page help file from a previous version.

Woe is me


----------



## Kaldari

Has anyone else folding on a Fermi noticed that occasionally the client just won't initialize and fold anymore after a WU? They did it the other day, and they just did it today after about 48 hours of nonstop folding. It doesn't error out of the current WU. They each finish their current ones and just won't do more unless I restart the computer.

Is this a bug with the new Fermi WUs are could it be something on my end? The only thing I can think of would be a driver failure, but that doesn't appear to be happening..


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Bloody ****, wish I got overtime.

Only bonus I get tomorrow is...I get to renew my passport tomorrow at work with the court's mobile renewal setup before the fee increases 35%.

Otherwise, I get to sift through 5,194 pages of PDF tomorrow comparing it to a 3,000+ page help file from a previous version.

Woe is me










well, at least you get to work tomorrow... it sucks being out of work.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Bloody ****, wish I got overtime.

Only bonus I get tomorrow is...I get to renew my passport tomorrow at work with the court's mobile renewal setup before the fee increases 35%.

Otherwise, I get to sift through 5,194 pages of PDF tomorrow comparing it to a 3,000+ page help file from a previous version.

Woe is me










 Do you work in Clearwater? Just asking


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Im off guys, bed time








main rig is still up and running, second rig finished all the wu's









adios


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Has anyone else folding on a Fermi noticed that occasionally the client just won't initialize and fold anymore after a WU? They did it the other day, and they just did it today after about 48 hours of nonstop folding. It doesn't error out of the current WU. They each finish their current ones and just won't do more unless I restart the computer.

Is this a bug with the new Fermi WUs are could it be something on my end? The only thing I can think of would be a driver failure, but that doesn't appear to be happening..


They're short of WUs a lot of the time. Even with other clients, restarting it gives you a better chance of download a WU when there is a shortage.


----------



## grillinman

Well my SMP won't be chipping in any more by the end of the foldathon. Just picked me up a 6040 and I'm getting like 33 mins TPF. Ouch!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


They're short of WUs a lot of the time. Even with other clients, restarting it gives you a better chance of download a WU when there is a shortage.


I think it isn't even a client restart that fixes it. I think I have to restart the entire computer. I could be mistaken though. I'll see next time.

I know it isn't temps though. Before they stopped, the max temps were like 89 and 86. They've been folding for about 5 hours since then, and they've only gotten up to 86 and 84.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Im off guys, bed time








main rig is still up and running, second rig finished all the wu's









adios


 Gute Nacht!


----------



## grillinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I think it isn't even a client restart that fixes it. I think I have to restart the entire computer. I could be mistaken though. I'll see next time.

I know it isn't temps though. Before they stopped, the max temps were like 89 and 86. They've been folding for about 5 hours since then, and they've only gotten up to 86 and 84.


Temps are a good guess. I'm just folding a single GTX 470 and have not had that problem but I'm topping out at about 74C.


----------



## Kaldari

This is at 1.138v, so it's a little warmer. But from what I've read, I'm under acceptable temps for folding.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Yay, I'm back in the folding game


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


This is at 1.138v, so it's a little warmer. But from what I've read, I'm under acceptable temps for folding.


Yeah, those temperatures are fine for a GTX 480.
What kind of overclock do you have on them? They would probably be more stable for your current OC + folding at lower temperatures, but you aren't going to hurt them.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Yeah, those temperatures are fine for a GTX 480.
What kind of overclock do you have on them?


It's in my sig; 840/1680/2150. I think one of the cards could go a little higher, but I just keep them linked and in SLI for simplicity.

It's probably nothing. Once they spit some more WUs out, I'm sure it'll right itself.


----------



## Tasmac

close to update time


----------



## ducrider

Well I'm reloading win 7 on my old q9550 and will be back up and folding for 9k plus in about an hour including updates.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Core = 550, shader = 1375, memory = 900

This normal for a 9800GT? I'm normally an ATI guy.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Core = 550, shader = 1375, memory = 900

This normal for a 9800GT? I'm normally an ATI guy.


You have an "eco" 9800gt, and the shaders are normally 2-2.5x the speed of the core (ROP and TMU), so you are allright


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Core = 550, shader = 1375, memory = 900

This normal for a 9800GT? I'm normally an ATI guy.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


You have an "eco" 9800gt, and the shaders are normally 2-2.5x the speed of the core (ROP and TMU), so you are allright



















Yeah, if you have the low powered version that would be right.
You will probably see 4,000-4,500 points a day from that card then.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


You have an "eco" 9800gt, and the shaders are normally 2-2.5x the speed of the core (ROP and TMU), so you are allright










Around the time of the Chimpchallenege I started to fold on my 4670 as I didnt pay for electric where I was. I'm staying at my uncles house so I'm using his PC. What I have noticed is its a hell of a lot faster than my 4670 at folding. Did we after take the Russian team?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Did we after take the Russian team?


Yep, we passed them


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Yep, we passed them










And were going to pass CPC in less than 2 months!


----------



## Tasmac

yess...5th.....and we are gaining
woot


----------



## k4m1k4z3

NOOOOH! I got a 6702 on my SMP. If it had been a smaller one I could have had it done in time for the end of the foldathon.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

temps are nice, 63'c on a single slot cooler and in a warm room.


----------



## Tasmac

atleast I think...hard to tell really


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


atleast I think...hard to tell really


no, you are in 6th. There are 2 teams pretty much on top of each other fighting for 4th/5th. (beattheeditors/all stars)


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Well, I'll throw my lot in as well. I also have a 4870 sat at home as well. Whats that like for folding?


----------



## Tasmac

ok, thanx for that, but we are still gaining lol


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Well, I'll throw my lot in as well. I also have a 4870 sat at home as well. Whats that like for folding?


That might bring in 3,500 - 4,000 points a day.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


well, at least you get to work tomorrow... it sucks being out of work.


Been there, done that. Does suck. Bad.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Do you work in Clearwater? Just asking










Nope. Used to live in St. Pete tho.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Well, I'll throw my lot in as well. I also have a 4870 sat at home as well. Whats that like for folding?


about 3.k ppd. the ATi client is old, and it sucks. Pande's blog has mentioned Pande Group and ATi are working closely together for a new ATi client, however (first update since the HD2900XT...).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Been there, done that. Does suck. Bad.

Nope. Used to live in St. Pete tho.


 Ah, somebody at our office in CL was assigned a similar job, and I was wondering if he was you


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


about 3.k ppd. the ATi client is old, and it sucks. Pande's blog has mentioned Pande Group and ATi are working closely together for a new ATi client, however (first update since the HD2900XT...).


I did notice the Nvidia client is a lot better looking and faster than the ATI one I used before. I'm suprised that the 4870 gets less points than this eco 9800GT.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Ah, somebody at our office in CL was assigned a similar job, and I was wondering if he was you










Does the CL office pay really really well?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I did notice the Nvidia client is a lot better looking and faster than the ATI one I used before. I'm suprised that the 4870 gets less points than this eco 9800GT.

It's the oldest GPU client still in service, designed for the archaic HD2900XT. It hasn't been updated since, while the nVidia client is much newer. It'll only be a matter of time before the new ATi client is finished









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Does the CL office pay really really well?









I don't know. They are all Sales Engineers, and I don't manage payroll/MIS.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
It's the oldest GPU client still in service, designed for the archaic HD2900XT. It hasn't been updated since, while the nVidia client is much newer. It'll only be a matter of time before the new ATi client is finished









I don't know. They are all Sales Engineers, and I don't manage payroll/MIS.

Ah...ok. I know a couple companies in the St. Pete/Clearwater area.

Hope your boss treats you right.


----------



## Tank

Guys it looks like im going to be out from here on out until I can get things fixed







.
The breaker had tripped again and this time when I went to reset it it wouldn't. Took the cover panel off and its not pretty, Wires melted and grounded itself out to the chassis. Gotta run new wires and replace the breakers now...such fun

Hope my team can hold things together and keep us in fourth place for the competition, if not it was fun trying.

the folding Gods must hate me right now


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Ah...ok. I know a couple companies in the St. Pete/Clearwater area.

Hope your boss treats you right.

















I'm also the web/IT dev... the only one in both the US and China, since the webmaster in China left...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
Guys it looks like im going to be out from here on out until I can get things fixed







.
The breaker had tripped again and this time when I went to reset it it wouldn't. Took the cover panel off and its not pretty, Wires melted and grounded itself out to the chassis. Gotta run new wires and replace the breakers now...such fun

Hope my team can hold things together and keep us in fourth place for the competition, if not it was fun trying.

the folding Gods must hate me right now

















.

I hope you can fix it, soon! And make sure to turn off the main before touching anything!!


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 







.

I hope you can fix it, soon! And make sure to turn off the main before touching anything!!

I did electrical work for two years when I lived in Florida So I know what to do, Thanks. But doesn't look like its going to get done today cause I has no monies to buy anything and the Landlord is out of the country on vacation


----------



## Tasmac

good luck Tank, hope it only takes a few to fix







, and please be careful

Quote:

I did electrical work for two years when I lived in Florida So I know what to do, Thanks. But doesn't look like its going to get done today cause I has no monies to buy anything and the Landlord is out of the country on vacation
Ooh nooo


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I did electrical work for two years when I lived in Florida So I know what to do, Thanks. But doesn't look like its going to get done today cause I has no monies to buy anything and the Landlord is out of the country on vacation

Even a simple temp repatching the cables (to teh breakers) after stripping off the bad parts? Or is it really bad?


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Even a simple temp repatching the cables (to teh breakers) after stripping off the bad parts? Or is it really bad?

crispified, whats sad is these were 20 amp breakers







they shouldnt be doing this crap. guess it just goes to show how old this place really is. Im going to run a dedicated line strictly for my PC when I get a chance. Sent the landlord a email so hopefully I hear back soon, otherwise im stuck using my sons dog slow machine i built him cause it draws less power than the TV's do


----------



## Tasmac

Tank can you take your rig(s) to a friends house or maybe a nieghbors... just a thought


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
crispified, whats sad is these were 20 amp breakers







they shouldnt be doing this crap. guess it just goes to show how old this place really is. Im going to run a dedicated line strictly for my PC when I get a chance. Sent the landlord a email so hopefully I hear back soon, otherwise im stuck using my sons dog slow machine i built him cause it draws less power than the TV's do

Eeek! 20A breakers!? Wow!







...Unless if he was running 22 guage exposed alumi wires melting shouldn't occur, still...
wouldn't that mean the owner deliberately replaced the breakers with higher rated ones, just to stop them from triping? Because the breakers should of tripped way before the wires' load limits, unless if the breakers were really worn out...

Anyhow, if the wires could handle it, it could mean a arc somewhere in the house is causing that... I cannot see your sig rig, or even three of your sigrigs, causing a 20A breaker to be tripping, unless if the wiring was horrible to begin with.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
Tank can you take your rig(s) to a friends house or maybe a nieghbors... just a thought

what friends?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
what friends?










Oh









That's sad









I wouldn't want to live that far away from friends


----------



## Tasmac

lol, they would have to be good friends thats for sure


----------



## Sethy666

This Foldathon has been a bitter-sweet experience for me, this time around.

Ive noted with my setup that Im getting overtaken by the new comers with their i7s and i5s and Im struggling to advance up the ladder... thats the bitter part... its very frustrating going up one position and then being pushed back two places









I guess thats to be expected in a foldathon, so Ill keep tweaking and keep folding









The sweet part is looking at the amazing amount of folding these rigs are doing. From a "for the cause" perspective, I am very happy to see the sheer numbers WUs being crunched.


----------



## zodac

Yeah... we're trouncing [H] right now...


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Eeek! 20A breakers!? Wow!







...Unless if he was running 22 guage exposed alumi wires melting shouldn't occur, still...
wouldn't that mean the owner deliberately replaced the breakers with higher rated ones, just to stop them from triping? Because the breakers should of tripped way before the wires' load limits, unless if the breakers were really worn out...

Anyhow, if the wires could handle it, it could mean a arc somewhere in the house is causing that... I cannot see your sig rig, or even three of your sigrigs, causing a 20A breaker to be tripping, unless if the wiring was horrible to begin with.

4 rigs with 3 cards each(almost any kind) will trip a 20amp. Done it lol.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Eeek! 20A breakers!? Wow!







...Unless if he was running 22 guage exposed alumi wires melting shouldn't occur, still...
wouldn't that mean the owner deliberately replaced the breakers with higher rated ones, just to stop them from triping? Because the breakers should of tripped way before the wires' load limits, unless if the breakers were really worn out...

Anyhow, if the wires could handle it, it could mean a arc somewhere in the house is causing that... I cannot see your sig rig, or even three of your sigrigs, causing a 20A breaker to be tripping, unless if the wiring was horrible to begin with.

:/ I just found out my room...which technically is the dinning room and the living are all on that one breaker.....so two 42" LCD Tv's, a 8k BTU Ac, and my sig rig all on at the same time maxed out that 20 amp breaker
f.M.L


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
This Foldathon has been a bitter-sweet experience for me, this time around.

Ive noted with my setup that Im getting overtaken by the new comers with their i7s and i5s and Im struggling to advance up the ladder... thats the bitter part... its very frustrating going up one position and then being pushed back two places









I guess thats to be expected in a foldathon, so Ill keep tweaking and keep folding









The sweet part is looking at the amazing amount of folding these rigs are doing. From a "for the cause" perspective, I am very happy to see the sheer numbers WUs being crunched.









I was folding when it took 3 days to get 1 wu done and I can tell ya it wasnt worth points wise what they are handing out these days....
but 1 WU completed is still 1 WU completed tear 'em up Sethy666 every little bit helps


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
This Foldathon has been a bitter-sweet experience for me, this time around.

Ive noted with my setup that Im getting overtaken by the new comers with their i7s and i5s and Im struggling to advance up the ladder... thats the bitter part... its very frustrating going up one position and then being pushed back two places









I guess thats to be expected in a foldathon, so Ill keep tweaking and keep folding









The sweet part is looking at the amazing amount of folding these rigs are doing. From a "for the cause" perspective, I am very happy to see the sheer numbers WUs being crunched.










For sure!
I think OCN will hit over 5mil Points today! Woo!
So much folding in one day : D

wooot!


----------



## Tasmac

lol the advertisement under the names in this thread is advertiseing circut breakers
think they heard Tank?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'd hate to think what sort of fuses I have in this old Victorian house.


----------



## ducrider

I have to say is I spent way too much money on this foldathon but thats what it takes to be a team player and a dedicated folder.I have run in to many problems before the start and during the foldathon.If only we had deep pockets and unlimited time.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


lol the advertisement under the names in this thread is advertiseing circut breakers
think they heard Tank?


well there is some good news, I had two spare 20 amp breakers brand new in my electricians tool bag, but now I just need to find some wire....time to go search the basement


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


4 rigs with 3 cards each(almost any kind) will trip a 20amp. Done it lol.


So I take it, markt...if I setup 4 rigs and 3 laptops with a total of 4 GPUs, I had best go ahead and call the electrician to put in a new 300A panel? lol


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


lol the advertisement under the names in this thread is advertiseing circut breakers
think they heard Tank?


Google analytics strikes again! Like when it was nothing but PNY folding team adverts there for awhile.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


4 rigs with 3 cards each(almost any kind) will trip a 20amp. Done it lol.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


So I take it, markt...if I setup 4 rigs and 3 laptops with a total of 4 GPUs, I had best go ahead and call the electrician to put in a new 300A panel? lol


 400A, just to be safe.


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


well there is some good news, I had two spare 20 amp breakers brand new in my electricians tool bag, but now I just need to find some wire....time to go search the basement


you go Tank, I wanna take third, but not by a wounded Tank


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


400A, just to be safe.


OMG! Um. I'll just stick to 10-19k ppd on 2 boxes with 2 GPUs









I have been getting prodded (looks at *a certain moderator*







) to setup all my rigs and fold with them all at once.

If I include the laptop that boots and runs with no LCD backlight and my single core boxes...I can field 7 PCs and 5 laptops.

Might be a good experiment for the next foldathon? How much PPD can a guy with 4 nice boxes and 8 lousy ones get?










I'm thinkin about it. December is too long to wait to get to 4M


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


you go Tank, I wanna take third, but not by a wounded Tank










Pfft no sympathy!

J/k tank, good luck hopefully everything works out.
Im in a crappy apartment, with an A/C box and for some reason i dont feel safe with my electronics here...

40" tv + 2 rigs + A/C = scared for my life...


----------



## mmx+

Came home and found the i7 and laptop both off









Sorry team


----------



## Tasmac

they are still out of SR-2's
I dont want to hit that notify button till I have it on my debit card.....very, very close


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Came home and found the i7 and laptop both off









Sorry team










check your wiring....Tank might of "borrowed" them


----------



## Ninjastryk

I had two 20 amp circuits ran to my computer room for the completion of my sig rig. Pulling steady 1200W 24/7 and two other desktops running in the room besides that draw there. Two window AC units trying hard to even maintain 75F plus a 46" HDTV for monitor and 1000W home theater system. Three circuits total to one room and I still don't trust plugging in a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## LiLChris

Ninja were in the same situation...

I'll kill anyone who tries to use a vacuum cleaner or blowdryer in my apartment.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Ninja were in the same situation...

I'll kill anyone who tries to use a vacuum cleaner or blowdryer in my apartment.


----------



## Tank

Well I got some wires ran, thankfully I







some wire from the maintenance crew. but couldnt run a dedicated line cause I had just enough wire to run it to one of the junction boxes in the ceiling. Looks like I'm only going to be able to fold at night when everything is off...at least until this heat wave is over and I can fold steady without the AC on


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


check your wiring....Tank might of "borrowed" them


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

You people and AC. Its about 30'C here and there is no AC!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


You people and AC. Its about 30'C here and there is no AC!


Today's high here was about 35C, and that's cooler than it has been. Been running about 37-39C outside on my patio, and with relative humidity it tasks the fan a small bit more on the heat pump than if it was dry.

I feel for ya tho, Capt. No AC and that kinda temps has got to be no fun. Hope it cools off for ya


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Today's high here was about 35C, and that's cooler than it has been. Been running about 37-39C outside on my patio, and with relative humidity it tasks the fan a small bit more on the heat pump than if it was dry.

I feel for ya tho, Capt. No AC and that kinda temps has got to be no fun. Hope it cools off for ya









I'm looking at 32'C this weekend. In a old Victorian house >.>


----------



## Tasmac

today it was close to 100 F outside
air was very stale
my office 84 F, A/C is kicking @ 9:06 pm est


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I'm looking at 32'C this weekend. In a old Victorian house >.>

I'm in a cheapy built house in Florida. This weekend, we're looking at cloudy, wet, rainy and in between 34-36C.

If I hadn't got a new AC system last summer, I'd not be folding for sure.

Again, I hope the heat lets up for you. I know your pain.


----------



## Tasmac

my meter is spinning out of control, could of swore I seen the wicked witch riding a schwinn around my meter LOL


----------



## mmx+

It's been 30-33c here for the past week, not good folding weather


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
my meter is spinning out of control, could of swore I seen the wicked witch riding a schwinn around my meter LOL









I miss the place I was in, I got leave my PC and PS3 folding and not worry about the electricy bill.


----------



## Tasmac

I dont really worry about the eletric bill, just what my girlfriend yells just after she opens it.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I miss the place I was in, I got leave my PC and PS3 folding and not worry about the electricy bill.

your desktop draws about the same power at load as a decent incandescant...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
your desktop draws about the same power at load as a decent incandescant...

The card I have doesnt draw that much, its just the amount its on for and the whats on in the rest of the house. My mum spends Â£150 a month of electric.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

A chilly 34c (93F) here today







Of course you have to add in the humidity so that it feels like its 42c (108F) but central air keep everything nice and cool








I am heading out of town tomorrow morning and kind of feel bad leaving the AC running for a week when the house is empty.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


A chilly 34c (93F) here today







Of course you have to add in the humidity so that it feels like its 42c (108F) but central air keep everything nice and cool








I am heading out of town tomorrow morning and kind of feel bad leaving the AC running for a week when the house is empty.










It gets that hot in Canada?
It's been 90F+ here for the past week, but damn, that hot that far north?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It gets that hot in Canada?
It's been 90F+ here for the past week, but damn, that hot that far north?










Yeah man, where I am in michigan it hit 98F today with lake effect....
Then it rained and dropped to 75F


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It gets that hot in Canada?
It's been 90F+ here for the past week, but damn, that hot that far north?










Yes it gets that hot here in Canada







Its all I can do to keep my igloo from melting








Remember that Toronto is actually south of Minnesota so its not that far north.


----------



## ExperimentX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Yes it gets that hot here in Canada







Its all I can do to keep my igloo from melting








Remember that Toronto is actually south of Minnesota so its not that far north.


+1

It's been a bloody hot mess here the last few days.

I have my main rig sitting on top of an AC vent. Going to see if I can stick it in my office and run it from there as the office AC makes people put on their coats even in this weather lol.

Also, nice seeing someone else from the GTA


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I won't complain, if it hits 70F here that's considered a hot day. Plus the coastal breeze makes it even better. No AC so I'm glad for this.


----------



## ExperimentX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I won't complain, if it hits 70F here that's considered a hot day. Plus the coastal breeze makes it even better. No AC so I'm glad for this.


Another viable option is the basement...







probably doing that on Saturday after the foldathon as I'm always weary of moving equipment during important events


----------



## Tasmac

is Tank up and folding?
mmx+ you got things sorted out too?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExperimentX*


Another viable option is the basement...







probably doing that on Saturday after the foldathon as I'm always weary of moving equipment during important events










Sadly no basement, I live in military barracks so it's a plain brick building with a heating unit that blows air slightly lower than room temperature. I have a good fan in my window though bringing in cooler air from outside. I'm going to have to see what the temps in my room get to during the day though, I'm sure it's hitting close to 80 - 85F.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


is Tank up and folding?
mmx+ you got things sorted out too?


HEy man I got my smp client going, cant fire up the gpu until EVERYTHING else is turned off otherwise *Pop* goes the breaker again. At least this time I know there wont be no fires or anything. I also added one of my 120mm fans to the circuit breaker panel...I kn0w its not needed but damn those things get hot


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExperimentX*


+1

It's been a bloody hot mess here the last few days.

I have my main rig sitting on top of an AC vent. Going to see if I can stick it in my office and run it from there as the office AC makes people put on their coats even in this weather lol.

Also, nice seeing someone else from the GTA










Another typical T.O. summer, Hot and humid, but looks like it might cool off over the weekend


----------



## spartacus

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
My power just went out!

It's back on and I didn't lose any WU's, but it's such a pain to get them all back up and running.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


HEy man I got my smp client going, cant fire up the gpu until EVERYTHING else is turned off otherwise *Pop* goes the breaker again. At least this time I know there wont be no fires or anything. I also added one of my 120mm fans to the circuit breaker panel...I kn0w its not needed but damn those things get hot


If one gpu sets it off that is not good at all. That means its near max capacity which is very bad or the breaker itself is wearing out


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


HEy man I got my smp client going, cant fire up the gpu until EVERYTHING else is turned off otherwise *Pop* goes the breaker again. At least this time I know there wont be no fires or anything. I also added one of my 120mm fans to the circuit breaker panel...I kn0w its not needed but damn those things get hot


Well Done Tank, a very quick recovery


----------



## Tasmac

Holy elecrtical storm, batman .... talking about murphy's law


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


is Tank up and folding?
mmx+ you got things sorted out too?


Yep. Apparently we had a power outage








Both computers up and folding fine, no WUs lost









And the i7 is still uploading it's completed WUs


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


If one gpu sets it off that is not good at all. That means its near max capacity which is very bad or the breaker itself is wearing out


20 amp circuit feeds my room(dinning room) and the living room which has 2-42" LCD Tvs running, a 8k BTU Air conditioner, plus my sig rig and out 32" Tv in our room.

read back a few pages and you can read about my miseries with this crap


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


Holy elecrtical storm, batman .... talking about murphy's law



Haha, since I'm not playing games during the foldathon, I've broken out the super-old 1966 Batman TV series. Adam West and Burt Ward are always good for a LOL.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


20 amp circuit feeds my room(dinning room) and the living room which has 2-42" LCD Tvs running, a 8k BTU Air conditioner, plus my sig rig and out 32" Tv in our room.

read back a few pages and you can read about my miseries with this crap


yeah i deal with the same problems. No other circuit/outlet nearby you can tap into with an extension cord? The kitchen usually has two dedicated 20amps.


----------



## ExperimentX

I've busted out my tool-kit as my second dedicated folding rig had a total clusterfffff.

I think I've narrowed it down to the ram, so going to be on the hunt for a set. Going to verify when the Foldathon is over, until then I'm down to one machine and multi-GPU is still not working :'(


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yep. Apparently we had a power outage








Both computers up and folding fine, no WUs lost









And the i7 is still uploading it's completed WUs










glad to hear that mmx+

now its on, team Procrastinators is going to be breaking out.
I'll wave as we go by


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Haha, since I'm not playing games during the foldathon, I've broken out the super-old 1966 Batman TV series. Adam West and Burt Ward are always good for a LOL.










Nothing beats seeing the words "bam", "thunk", "whap" pop up when Batman is in a fight


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExperimentX*


I've busted out my tool-kit as my second dedicated folding rig had a total clusterfffff.
I think I've narrowed it down to the ram, so going to be on the hunt for a set.


Sorry to hear. I would not be surprised if it was the ocz gold in your sig rig. I have had a lot of headaches from ocz ddr3 memory.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


yeah i deal with the same problems. No other circuit/outlet nearby you can tap into with an extension cord? The kitchen usually has two dedicated 20amps.


yeah kitchen is a no go, im bound to only have my computer in my room as the rents wont have it any other way. not to mention its watercooled and I fear to even move it when there water in the loop


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Makes me pretty scared about my fuses.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Makes me pretty scared about my fuses.


If your house uses the old screw type fuse breakers i would be scared to!


----------



## Tasmac

to all:
I have really enjoyed this foldathon, thanx for inviting me








not to mention the team stats page has a nice increase


----------



## Kaldari

That thing is happening again. I tried deleting all the usual stuff, restarted the client, no good. I restarted the computer, same thing. The other one already had a WU and has been chugging along fine since the other started acting up again.

So has anyone else started a new WU on a fermi in about the last 10 minutes? A shortage is the only thing I can think of, but noone else has complained about it. So I don't know what to think.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


to all:
I have really enjoyed this foldathon, thanx for inviting me








not to mention the team stats page has a nice increase


It's not over yet, we still have time


----------



## ablearcher

One of the nine GPU servrs are out of WU, the others range from 80 to 10000+ WU avaible.


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It's not over yet, we still have time




















I have to stay up till midnight when it comes in I have to change the smp on my other rig.. then its off to bed. up at 4:30 am and off to work


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


One of the nine GPU servrs are out of WU, the others range from 80 to 10000+ WU avaible.


Does this mean we could have GPU WU shortages?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Does this mean we could have GPU WU shortages?










Only for GPU3 (beta), it appears. Some of the other servers (GPU2) have much more. Two of them are still above 50k more WU, and one is at exactly (at the time of this post) 249886 WU remaining.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html


----------



## Kaldari

Maybe just fermi-specific ones, but that's just a shot in the dark since nothing else makes sense.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Maybe just fermi-specific ones, but that's just a shot in the dark since nothing else makes sense.


 I have ninja'd you with a post







(above)


----------



## Tasmac

has to be just the fermies my gts250 is doing gpu3's


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I have ninja'd you with a post







(above)


Look out your front office window. You see that pirate in the El Camino? Yeah, we're watching.


----------



## Tasmac

omg, my laptop just got slaped by a 6701


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've just had a peak under the stairs.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Only for GPU3 (beta), it appears. Some of the other servers (GPU2) have much more. Two of them are still above 50k more WU, and one is at exactly (at the time of this post) 249886 WU remaining.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html

Well, another reason I guess I'm glad I'm mostly SMP dependent


----------



## Kaldari

Here's what I get in the log.

Code:



Code:


[02:35:11] Entering M.D.
[02:35:17] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  303827736 137547345 2680059657 452579407 2299447554
[02:35:17] Working on 582 p2750_N68H_AM03
[02:35:17] Client config found, loading data.
[02:35:19] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[02:35:19] + Error starting Folding[email protected] core.
[02:35:24] 
[02:35:24] + Processing work unit
[02:35:24] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[02:35:24] Core found.
[02:35:24] Working on queue slot 01 [July 9 02:35:24 UTC]
[02:35:24] + Working ...

The other client is chugging away. I guess we'll see once its current WU finishes if it can start another one.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaldari* 
Look out your front office window. You see that pirate in the El Camino? Yeah, we're watching.

I'm not in Texars raght now...


----------



## Tasmac

Im going to keep an eye on my openmmgpu client, because the only difference between fermie and my 200 series is the type of core 15 it uses the wu's are the same if I download one that would mean something else is up...
and that would be in..... 1 hr


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
omg, my laptop just got slaped by a 6701

What is it? My 2.4ghz C2D laptop takes a bit under 2 and a half days on those


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I've just had a peak under the stairs.


Looks like you will be fine. I have never seen a panel like that and it looks newer then mine.


----------



## Tasmac

Code:



Code:


[01:16:34] + Attempting to send results [July 9 01:16:34 UTC]
[01:16:34] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[01:17:28] + Results successfully sent
[01:17:28] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
[01:17:28] + Number of Units Completed: 265

[01:17:32] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[01:17:32] Cleaning up work directory
[01:17:32] + Attempting to get work packet
[01:17:32] Passkey found
[01:17:32] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[01:17:32] - Connecting to assignment server
[01:17:33] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.31).
[01:17:33] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[01:17:33] Loaded queue successfully.
[01:17:33] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[01:17:34] + Closed connections
[01:17:34] 
[01:17:34] + Processing work unit
[01:17:34] Core required: FahCore_15.exe
[01:17:34] Core found.
[01:17:34] Working on queue slot 04 [July 9 01:17:34 UTC]
[01:17:34] + Working ...
[01:17:34] 
[01:17:34] *------------------------------*
[01:17:34] [email protected] GPU Core -- Beta
[01:17:34] Version 2.09 (Thu May 20 11:51:02 PDT 2010)
[01:17:34] 
[01:17:34] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.42 for 80x86 
[01:17:34] Build host: amoeba
[01:17:34] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:17:34] Core      : 
[01:17:34] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:17:34] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:17:34] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_04.ckp
[01:17:34] - Created dyn
[01:17:34] - Files status OK
[01:17:34] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[01:17:34] - Expanded 43948 -> 163067 (decompressed 371.0 percent)
[01:17:34] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=43948 data_size=163067, decompressed_data_size=163067 diff=0
[01:17:34] - Digital signature verified
[01:17:34] 
[01:17:34] Project: 10633 (Run 71, Clone 1, Gen 18)
[01:17:34] 
[01:17:34] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[01:17:34] Entering M.D.
[01:17:40] Tpr hash work/wudata_04.tpr:  794050346 3707026697 356057681 3791781535 366962322
[01:17:40] Working on 582 p2750_N68H_AM03
[01:17:40] Client config found, loading data.
[01:17:40] Starting GUI Server
[01:19:13] Completed 1%
[01:20:43] Completed 2%
[01:22:13] Completed 3%
[01:23:43] Completed 4%
[01:25:13] Completed 5%
[01:26:43] Completed 6%
[01:28:13] Completed 7%
[01:29:43] Completed 8%
[01:31:13] Completed 9%
[01:32:43] Completed 10%
[01:34:14] Completed 11%
[01:35:44] Completed 12%
[01:37:14] Completed 13%
[01:38:44] Completed 14%
[01:40:14] Completed 15%
[01:41:44] Completed 16%
[01:43:14] Completed 17%
[01:44:44] Completed 18%
[01:46:14] Completed 19%
[01:47:44] Completed 20%
[01:49:14] Completed 21%
[01:50:45] Completed 22%
[01:52:15] Completed 23%
[01:53:45] Completed 24%
[01:55:15] Completed 25%
[01:56:45] Completed 26%
[01:58:15] Completed 27%
[01:59:45] Completed 28%
[02:01:15] Completed 29%
[02:02:45] Completed 30%
[02:04:16] Completed 31%
[02:05:46] Completed 32%
[02:07:16] Completed 33%
[02:08:46] Completed 34%
[02:10:16] Completed 35%
[02:11:46] Completed 36%
[02:13:16] Completed 37%
[02:14:46] Completed 38%
[02:16:16] Completed 39%
[02:17:47] Completed 40%
[02:19:17] Completed 41%
[02:20:47] Completed 42%
[02:22:17] Completed 43%
[02:23:47] Completed 44%
[02:25:17] Completed 45%
[02:26:47] Completed 46%
[02:28:17] Completed 47%
[02:29:47] Completed 48%
[02:30:25] + Working...
[02:31:18] Completed 49%
[02:32:48] Completed 50%
[02:34:18] Completed 51%
[02:35:48] Completed 52%
[02:37:18] Completed 53%
[02:38:48] Completed 54%
[02:40:18] Completed 55%
[02:41:48] Completed 56%
[02:43:18] Completed 57%
[02:44:48] Completed 58%
[02:46:18] Completed 59%
[02:47:49] Completed 60%


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
What is it? My 2.4ghz C2D laptop takes a bit under 2 and a half days on those









the same c2d, it should finish by next years foldathon lol..just in time


----------



## ablearcher

171.67.108.31 - 59875 WU to go


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Looks like you will be fine. I have never seen a panel like that and it looks newer then mine.

Its a common fuse box here in England. Its the same as the one as I have at home. I think


----------



## markt

I have dedicated 2 30 amp breakers w/ 10 gauge wire that runs 3/4 of my machines. Nothing but folding rigs on them. The romex is cool to the touch too.


----------



## Tasmac

I love that avitar markt,
there are some people at work who would be more than happy to rip your spine out and hold it for ya.....lol


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
the same c2d, it should finish by next years foldathon lol..just in time

2 days 12 hrs.... right on the money mmx+


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I have dedicated 2 30 amp breakers w/ 10 gauge wire that runs 3/4 of my machines. Nothing but folding rigs on them. The romex is cool to the touch too.

when we finally move, thats exactly what I will be doing with my computer room.


----------



## Kaldari

Well second client is working again. I don't know..


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I have dedicated 2 30 amp breakers w/ 10 gauge wire that runs 3/4 of my machines. Nothing but folding rigs on them. The romex is cool to the touch too.

Thats the way to do it









My folding rig runs of a 12v battery


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Thats the way to do it









My folding rig runs of a 12v battery


----------



## nategr8ns

Oh man, Protein Shakes aren't doing so good...
I blame it on: A, mom not leaving her computer on at night, and B, my 8800GTS rig died. I woke up to a BSOD and BIOS couldn't find an OS







. Now it BSODs whenever "setup is loading windows" after it loads drivers







.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

LOL

up up and away, [email protected] PowerHogs









http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...5dGNjemc#gid=3


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


LOL

up up and away, [email protected] PowerHogs









http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...5dGNjemc#gid=3


oh you all are on a roll great job








well done
meanwhile its getting tighter for 3rd, 4th, 5th, and 6th

The Procrastinators are busting a move lol








tune in next update.....same bat time....same bat channel


----------



## Kaldari

Well we overtook 4th this update. Even if The Procrastinators shoot up over us, we'll still be top 5.









We've kept pretty much the same margin above them for several update though. They'll have to pop a bigadv or two if they really want 4th, or 5th even for that matter since the All Stars have been spooning us most of the foldathon.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tasmac* 
the procrastinators are busting a move lol









lol


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Think I'm looking at a 9k update and just breaking 70k again today if my math is right. BEATTHEEDITORS are doing a pretty good job. Go team go!


----------



## dave12

Zodac cut the intratube cable to my house while I was sleeping, but apparently the cable guy fixed it so I should start turning in GPU WU's again.







Everything thing awful that could happen has happened in the last 48 hours to my ppd.


----------



## runeazn

No rly how did she came in your house??

Ughh i folded for 14k but since i don't Get bonus i only got 4k


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
No rly how did she came in your house??

Ughh i folded for 14k but since i don't Get bonus i only got 4k









How many more till you get bonus points? You do have a passkey right?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
No rly how did she came in your house??

Ughh i folded for 14k but since i don't Get bonus i only got 4k









I dunno about this she business. Just because zodac is sneaky and manipulative doesn't mean you should call him a lady. I'm attaching a security camera capture to prove my assertion.

Attachment 163214


----------



## SupaSupra

Lol, avg of 8k PPD, Xeon, 8800GTS G80 and 8800GT G92 FTW!


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
How many more till you get bonus points? You do have a passkey right?

yeh but this is my first wu i folded for this month..
i dont do cpu folding y'know..
although my GUI wont lagg if i fold lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Gute Nacht!

Danke sehr!
Was a bit short, but not bad at all


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Danke sehr!
Was a bit short, but not bad at all









ey since i live in the same land as you.. aren't you a bit late with that repli XD?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runeazn* 
ey since i live in the same land as you.. aren't you a bit late with that repli XD?

yep, a bit late with the reply, but I went to bed at about 1am, and got up at 8am


----------



## Kaldari

Man.. if I would've gotten home a day earlier after being out of town for July 4th and been able to get a bigadv in at the start, we would be 20-30k ahead of Infineon right now. Blast you family gatherings! Blast!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Man, 20 pages (of 20 posts per page) in less than 24 hours....how am I supposed to keep up..?

I'm just glad I'm checking in from my work computer, rather than my BB...


----------



## Kaldari

Jinx. We both started our posts with 'Man'.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Jinx..whatever...









Just checked the PPD of this machine, and it is showing as being a good lump over 5k PPD...


----------



## ablearcher

Jinx...ed me!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

HAR HAR...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

yay, i7 working on a 6012








the q9550 is working on a 2630? dunno that one yet, but it looks like a low pdd wu, currently 3.7kppd at stock speeds


----------



## Tasmac

WOW, now thats effort on everyones part....go OCN


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


WOW, now thats effort on everyones part....go OCN











5.1mil points per day? ZODAC!!!


----------



## Tasmac

only 2 more updates left, I wont be around for either one. dang gone work oh yes I will, no workie today wahooo


----------



## Prelude

Woot 
Go OCN! 
Record highs! 
Thats almost as much as we did for the CC!


----------



## Tasmac

my girlfriend contibuted too, she hasnt watched netflix in a week....


----------



## Tasmac

man, 8,200pts behind 3rd.....sooo close


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Only another 6 hours or so before the end...then we can check what happens with the new/UAT spreadie..!









IDK about the rest of you, but I won't be stopping any of my Folding rigs...so my points shouldn't drop off afterwards anyway..


----------



## Tasmac

sad about the -bigadv, but I really hope linux -bigadv is fixed soon.
I went to windows so I could take advantage of the -bigadv for the foldathon


----------



## woodstock

wow, congratulations that first place team, they got the editors by like 300k!


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodstock*


wow, congratulations that first place team, they got the editors by like 300k!


I cant even see thier dust trail.. lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

yay, 11978 points update


----------



## Erick Silver

Next update big for me. GPU and 2 CPU all uploaded(I think the second one uploaded). Yeah buddy!


----------



## Tasmac

Im giving it all I got........I....Need ...More....power.......SCOTTY!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:

Prize 2: A lanyard or OC'ed account for each member of a team- Randomized between all teams who produce more than 25k points during the Foldathon.
Now is this to mean that each member that produces 25k is eligible for this? Or is it each team that produces 25k, each of its members are eligible? Cuz I is confuzzled.


----------



## muels7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Now is this to mean that each member that produces 25k is eligible for this? Or is it each team that produces 25k, each of its members are eligible? Cuz I is confuzzled.

I believe it means that each team that produces more than 25k pts is eligible to have all 4 of its members win the prize.


----------



## Erick Silver

I like that! Hmmm, Lanyard or OC'd account? What exactly entails a OC'd account?


----------



## muels7

The end of this foldathon is going to signal the end of my peak production unfortunately. I need money, so I will be selling my gtx 260 at the end of the day, so I'm going to lose about 8k ppd. Hopefully I will be able to get another 470 soon though for some really nice PPD.


----------



## Tasmac

I have no idea what a Lanyard or OC'd account is, but Im game


----------



## Magus2727

do you not know what a Lanyard is???? its one of those things that goes around your neck that usualy has ID badge or concert pass or such.... do a Google search on Lanyard... It just has the OCN logo on it.

An OC'd Account provides you with more PM space, allowance to make your own title under your name (not just the hand full listed), and an E-mail name with *username*@overclock.net


----------



## mmx+

My OC that passed 10 hours of LinX and 2 weeks of folding failed overnight....just woke up to find the computer off


----------



## Baldy

Woah, our team passed the 25K mark!









In other words, all teams participating in this Foldathon have gotten over 25K points. Yay!


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
do you not know what a Lanyard is???? its one of those things that goes around your neck that usualy has ID badge or concert pass or such.... do a Google search on Lanyard... It just has the OCN logo on it.

An OC'd Account provides you with more PM space, allowance to make your own title under your name (not just the hand full listed), and an E-mail name with *username*@overclock.net

very cool thanx for the info

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+*
My OC that passed 10 hours of LinX and 2 weeks of folding failed overnight....just woke up to find the computer off
















thats very bad news, get that thing going


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Woah, our team passed the 25K mark!









In other words, all teams participating in this Foldathon have gotten over 25K points. Yay!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
very cool thanx for the info















thats very bad news, get that thing going

It's back at stock for now, don't want to mess with it during the Foldathon


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
My OC that passed 10 hours of LinX and 2 weeks of folding failed overnight....just woke up to find the computer off









I used to get that with one of the other machines I have... Check the [email protected] logs to see when it fell over, then check the EventViewer to see what is flagged up in the System and Application sections..

I've still got to get round to bringing WKS01 back up again, as it fails to POST, let alone do anything worthwhile regarding any OS...


----------



## mmx+

Yeah.....it's just more of a problem now since it's the Foldathon (and other than that it's been on during the Foldathon)


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
It's back at stock for now, don't want to mess with it during the Foldathon









yea because we are very close in points


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

So last night we had a pretty nice thunderstorm and a couple power outages. The first outage just made my computer andgry and made smp drop a 6702. The second one made my computer kill my OS. So, I'm done folding in the foldathon and my Sig Rig is down until Sunday when I can move data around with Ubuntu Live USB and thenn reinstall windows


----------



## Magus2727

I got 4 6701's and 3 "normal" WU's...

what the crap is a 2631 wu???

Run 13, Clone 7, Gen 1....


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I got 4 6701's and 3 "normal" WU's...

what the crap is a 2631 wu???

Run 13, Clone 7, Gen 1....


Think it's a new WU...at least I've never heard of it before.

Though PPD on it seems decent. Averaged 6.8K PPD on it on my PII X4, which is not bad.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Think it's a new WU...at least I've never heard of it before.

Though PPD on it seems decent. Averaged 6.8K PPD on it on my PII X4, which is not bad.

This, I was getting 7k on one of these bfore the last power outage


----------



## Baldy

4 and a half hours more to the finish line!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
4 and a half hours more to the finish line!









try 3 and a half


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
try 3 and a half

Yeah, forgot that the countdown is wrong. :x


----------



## Tasmac

the cut off would be like in 2 1/2 right?


----------



## AyeYo

Is the 12pm update counted? I'm doing everything I can to get this 6071 in at like 11:59.999


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
the cut off would be like in 2 1/2 right?

I thought the cut off was 3 and a quarter?

At least I hope so, otherwise this WU from the i7 won't count


----------



## Tasmac

Im thinking that the last update to be counted in the foldathon is 11:00 est


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
Im thinking that the last update to be counted in the foldathon is 11:00 est

I really hope you're wrong


----------



## Tasmac

believe me....I need 15 minutes more than what I have...and there is no way it would be finished before the 11:00 update


----------



## Tasmac

the reasson I say this last night my bigadv finished at 11:45pm...It did not count at the 12:00 update


----------



## LiLChris

I just woke up, tired from bar hopping...Miami is celebrating Lebron. Lol
This is awesome news to look at.

Hmm just turned in 2 SMP wu's, hopefully that gives us a boost we need to take 3rd!


----------



## Tasmac

I have no idea where we stand I wish the spread sheet would update hrly now...more excitement


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I just woke up, tired from bar hopping...Miami is celebrating Lebron. Lol
This is awesome news to look at.

Hmm just turned in 2 SMP wu's, hopefully that gives us a boost we need to take 3rd!










concidering Im a heat, dolphins fan.....yuppers

we have to bust another move to pull this off The Procrastinators ftw

well unless we get 400,000 pts man they are smoken are they not 900000 pts


----------



## mmx+

Still #3 here....not bad


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Still #3 here....not bad










dont look back (well beside ya), ya might miss a step lol


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Still #3 here....not bad










Not for long!









So how about the other teams, will top 5 winner for prizes count excluding the editors?
Since there giving out the prizes am i to believe there not counting themselves?

Btw changed my name thingy, hehe.

I really should still be sleeping, but I wanted to take a sneak peak at this when i went to grab a drink and now I am awake...ugh


----------



## Magus2727

What ever.... I have a hand full of WU's droping in the next 2 hours...


----------



## LiLChris

Eww got 2 of those new WUs on each client. #2630

Between the 6701, 6040 & 2630 im suprised my points last few days made it that high.
Hit my 40k, should have been 47k but oh well.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Eww got 2 of those new WUs on each client. #2630

Between the 6701, 6040 & 2630 im suprised my points last few days made it that high.
Hit my 40k, should have been 47k but oh well.


I have made 49K points today before 6am...









The com should go till 12:00 EST... thats what it says and the 6 hour updates allows for 1 more update before the finish. I hope they wait 15 min or so for it though so they get the updated file from stanford and not the last hours file.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I have made 49K points today before 6am...










Nice!

I cant wait to turn off my q6600 from folding...its not going to finish another one but its already like 70% I dont want to just turn it off.

This thing is like 15c from TJ Max and the crappy 200w PSU is crying!

First time it folded for 24 hours (well its been 48 but thats a first as well)
Only ever folded with it 1 WU before the competition just to test it.

If I ever find the money for a HSF ill let it fold 24/7...maybe i shouldnt have bought a round of shots last night.


----------



## Magus2727

Put money into folding... not drinking... silly!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Nice!

I cant wait to turn off my q6600 from folding...its not going to finish another one but its already like 70% I dont want to just turn it off.

This thing is like 15c from TJ Max and the crappy 200w PSU is crying!

First time it folded for 24 hours (well its been 48 but thats a first as well)
Only ever folded with it 1 WU before the competition just to test it.

If I ever find the money for a HSF ill let it fold 24/7...maybe i shouldnt have bought a round of shots last night.










A $30 CX400w and a $25 HDT-S963 could make it a 24/7 folder.......


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Put money into folding... not drinking... silly!


I wish I spent it on myself, ladies at the bar.









Now im stuck with a bloody hangover and like 4 hours of sleep waiting for the next update...dam you competition let me sleep. Lol


----------



## Magus2727

EOC updates in 22 min... it will give some info on your next update...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


EOC updates in 22 min... it will give some info on your next update...


I have about 4k coming I think


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


EOC updates in 22 min... it will give some info on your next update...


Nah I check [email protected] website and compare it to EOC so i know exactly what is coming in.

EOC takes too long...


----------



## Tasmac

you know 3rd place is going to be very, very close....NOT!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Nah I check [email protected] website and compare it to EOC so i know exactly what is coming in.

EOC takes too long...


This is what I do too, but I also like seeing EOC's graphs and such


----------



## ducrider

woke up this morning to all 3 rigs down.got them going before leaving for work.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


you know 3rd place is going to be very, very close....NOT!


If your going for 3rd you can have it... We are still working at beating the Editors!! for #2!!!!


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


If your going for 3rd you can have it... We are still working at beating the Editors!! for #2!!!!


lol, thats the spirit


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


If your going for 3rd you can have it... We are still working at beating the Editors!! for #2!!!!












I say we combine our team and beat them!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

My GPU3 crashes my PC's network port sometimes... fortunately I woke up 2 minutes after it happened this morning








And yes, I have traced it all back to GPU3... it always happens at the same time it is trying to upload the results and I have to disable/re-enable the network connection.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*











I say we combine our team and beat them!


That might look a little suspicious when the 1 team gets a 200K Update....


----------



## Tasmac

I have some very bad news after the 10:00 update I will have 1 gpu client hit








Im short 25 min and am trying everything, but it looks unatainable


----------



## Magus2727

My update was un epic also... all my clients drop between now and the next hour...


----------



## Delphi

So for the sake of folding I slept on my couch in my basement instead of my room last night. Man was it cooking in there and my bedroom is in the basement. Cpu was at 56C gtx470 was a 92C and 8800GT was at 88C. And this is with my side panel off! Totally worth it





































I hope I get my one smp out before it ends because with bonus IIRC HFM said 9000points.


----------



## LiLChris

Last update was almost 10k so it was decent.

I already know exactly how much points I am going drop from now till the end. Since its only GPUs its not that much.









This is going to be a tight finish for third.


----------



## Tasmac

this was very fun, good luck to you all


----------



## Magus2727

Well Looking at the stanford site... it shows I have 20K more the EOC... i wish EOC would update 15 min after stanford... so its really pulling the 9AM stats and not the 8AM stats...

SO... I dont recall if i have more then 3-5 machines that will drop WU;s over the next hour...


----------



## markt

I'm surprised nobody got 455 buick on their team.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm surprised nobody got 455 buick on their team.

I thought I heard of people trying to get him and sent PM's but I dont know if he ever responded....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

poor guy got left out of the competition


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Glad to see that I submitted a reasonable sized SMP WU from my work VM about an hour ago....


----------



## Tasmac

I trimmed 21 sec off my tpf......still not going to happen









ohh more than that I went from

Cur. Time / Frame : 00:03:19 - 14,513.4 PPD

to

Cur. Time / Frame : 00:02:42 - 18,026.2 PPD

but alas...not enough time


----------



## mmx+

I'll have WUs from the GTX260 and then hopefully a P6701 from the i7....so not all is lost


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'll have WUs from the GTX260 and then hopefully a P6701 from the i7....so not all is lost









Basically in the same boat as you. Got the gtx470 and 8800GT folding and waiting on a p6701 on my 1055T I hope i finish it soon enough :/


----------



## Tasmac

Congradulations to [email protected] PowerHogs a job well done

way to fold









unless some team drops like 1,000,000 pts


----------



## spartacus

Aaaaaand that's the end for me. Two more WU's will drop in the next 30 minutes, and I don't think I'll make it through this 587 pointer before noon.


----------



## LiLChris

GTX 480 at 11:30 then i can start playing games again.


----------



## Tasmac

and here we go last one.......still have to wait 1 hr for the spreadsheet to update but all points are in


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


and here we go last one.......still have to wait 1 hr for the spreadsheet to update but all points are in


Huh? I thought it ended at 12pm est, so it says on the OP.

The spreadsheet i know updates at that time so I guess your right, unless they want to manually input all the points from 11-12. Which must be a pain.


----------



## Tasmac

LiLChris, vibe21, Jwellington........It was a pleasure having you all as teamates
We gave 110% and thats the best we could do


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


LiLChris, vibe21, Jwellington........It was a pleasure having you all as teamates
We gave 110% and thats the best we could do


Likewise!









Can it be 12 already so i can go back to sleep? Lol
Hopefully I dont open steam...TF2 update & Borderlands is calling me.


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


LiLChris, vibe21, Jwellington........It was a pleasure having you all as teamates
We gave 110% and thats the best we could do



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Likewise!









Can it be 12 already so i can go back to sleep? Lol
Hopefully I dont open steam...TF2 update & Borderlands is calling me.


And the same from me, it was fun. Team Procrastinators for the win.... eventually!


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


Congradulations to [email protected] PowerHogs a job well done

way to fold









unless some team drops like 1,000,000 pts


Thanks!

Congratz to everyone who participated this month!









Congratz to the Folding Editors team. I thought zodac was just talking a lot of smack, but you guys put up a good fight.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Congratz to the Folding Editors team. I thought zodac was just talking a lot of smack, but you guys put up a good fight.










The Pentium D did all the work, poor thing must be exhausted.


----------



## FtW 420

I'll also be able to shut down pretty soon so I can use the AC in my bedroom & finally get some sleep. Folding will have to slow down a bit until this heat wave breaks.
Congrats to the [email protected] powerhogs, and to everyone for the great numbers OCN hit during this one...


----------



## Magus2727

They should update the stats 15-20 min after 12 to get the true 12PM update...

I dont know if that will be done though...


----------



## Baldy

Last place









Ah well, can't say it wasn't expected. >.>

Congrats to the winning team, and thanks for the awesome Foldathon everyone.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

it was awesome, and hot....









I'll be happy to drop the clients for a few hours, wish I had an empty room for a few systems...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Last place









Ah well, can't say it wasn't expected. >.>

Congrats to the winning team, and thanks for the awesome Foldathon everyone.










Hey, you know what? For last place, you still qualify for the 2nd prize








All teams put out more than 25k points.


----------



## runeazn

it ended? but i just wanted to pump 15k of PPD jsut 10 mroe minutes and i had done that >.<


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


it ended? but i just wanted to pump 15k of PPD jsut 10 mroe minutes and i had done that >.<


There is still 27 minutes left. Keep it running.


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


There is still 27 minutes left.


mis read i need another hour and sum minutes


----------



## Magus2727

Faster!!!!!!!

use software to OC that computer and get those temps up to fry some eggs.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Hey, you know what? For last place, you still qualify for the 2nd prize








All teams put out more than 25k points.


I got like 25K points out of our team's 26K points. Two of our members dropped out at the last moment, and the other guy can't have his GPU folding 24/7, so he could only contribute that much.

Still, it comforts me that I increased my PPD production by around 1000% from the last Foldathon.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm folding too, made almost 25k paper planes a day









the 2630 on the q9550 wont finish in time








And the I7 needs an other 4 hours too, just started a new one. 
GTX275 in sig needs an other 45 minutes, and the GTX275 and GTS250 in the other rig need more than half an hour too, so no more points from me


----------



## Tasmac

lmao...hhahah. 25k paper planes


----------



## Magus2727

I have atleast 40K that will be on the update along with what get's submited during this hour.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Heh, *P*aper *P*lanes *D*ay










My computer is folding 35 thousand of them a day... I want to go on top a tall building and throw them all


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Heh, *P*aper *P*lanes *D*ay


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Heh, *P*aper *P*lanes *D*ay





















My PointsPerDay was about 40k, with a few 6701's a bit lower, and with some better units a bit higher. With the best units I can get it should be 42.5kppd


----------



## Delphi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I'm folding too, made almost 25k paper planes a day









the 2630 on the q9550 wont finish in time








And the I7 needs an other 4 hours too, just started a new one. 
GTX275 in sig needs an other 45 minutes, and the GTX275 and GTS250 in the other rig need more than half an hour too, so no more points from me










Im hoping my SMP gets released in time, atleast my gtx470 puts out a wu every 45min


----------



## Tasmac

good luck Magus2727, i injoyed the competition, made things more interesting


----------



## Magus2727

Thanks... lets see how big the update is... It has been a good ride!

We almost hit 5.2 Million Points yesterday... wasent there going to be something to happen if we hit that????


----------



## Tasmac

I have no idea where i stand pts wise, I just liked talking junk..lol


----------



## Magus2727

Thats why we all fit in here in folding... alot of us just like talking Junk... why else would there be over 1700 posts on this thread and over 10K posts on the trash talking thread!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

If we all kept folding at this rate, we would overtake some teams a lot faster...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


If we all kept folding at this rate, we would overtake some teams a lot faster...


 Not all of us are allowed to fold at this rate, can mantain the tempuratures of folding (summer...), or can run their systems 24/7. So we put all we can into foldathons and other team competitions.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Not all of us are allowed to fold at this rate, can mantain the tempuratures of folding (summer...), or can run their systems 24/7. So we put all we can into foldathons and other team competitions.


Yes... I know. But if we did.... that would an extra million a day.


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Not all of us are allowed to fold at this rate, can mantain the tempuratures of folding (summer...), or can run their systems 24/7. So we put all we can into foldathons and other team competitions.


then more team competitions


----------



## LiLChris

Congrats to everyone!

We got 4th by 20k points, really tight race. Very nice.


----------



## Tasmac

4th.....we tried


----------



## woodstock

[16:00:15] Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps (100%)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

hahaha, look at 5th and 6th


----------



## Magus2727

HUmm... 12:00:30 update... that means we did NOT get the actual 12 PM Stanford file...


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


hahaha, look at 5th and 6th


2K point difference.. Close!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
hahaha, look at 5th and 6th

Lol very close, All Stars won by 2k though.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
HUmm... 12:00:30 update... that means we did NOT get the actual 12 PM Stanford file...

No, it means a 30sec delay because Pande takes a bit of time to update their file...

It's also why EOC is:
once every three hours
3 min after the hour


----------



## ablearcher

Ah, well. At least Team Cancer Crushers pulled away from the bottom into a very *solid 3rd from last place*!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
No, it means a 30sec delay because Pande takes a bit of time to update their file...

It's also why EOC is:
once every three hours
3 min after the hour

I checked my EOC update at the same time after it updated and stanfords site and they do not agree. they are off by a few WU's....

it takes 15 min before you can check the individual stat of a competitor on Stanfords Site....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I checked my EOC update at the same time after it updated and stanfords site and they do not agree. they are off by a few WU's....

it takes 15 min before you can check the individual stat of a competitor on Stanfords Site....

And you ask why the delay?









Anyhow, were you reading the update file? Because that is the one everybody is sourcing off of...


----------



## spartacus

Hmm.... While I didn't do as good as I had hoped (with over heating and power outages), I completed WAY more WU's than any of my previous fold-a-thons.

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
And you ask why the delay?









Anyhow, were you reading the update file? Because that is the one everybody is sourcing off of...

















I ask why a 30 second delay when it takes more then 30 seconds to up date a file that has how many thousands of users... it takes more then 30 seconds to update.... I am pressuming. I can think of no other reason why RIGHT after a EOC update I look on stanford and it still does not allow for me to see it on Stanfords site. but when it does I have a different WU count and Point value.


----------



## zodac

Best... Foldathon... *EVER!*


----------



## Tasmac

I dont know if I met my personal goal during the foldathon or not lol
think I might of been a little short....


----------



## zodac

With any luck, stats will be posted in about an hour.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
I dont know if I met my personal goal during the foldathon or not lol
think I might of been a little short....











I think you did great, didnt know you had all those rigs hiding. Just noticed your 168k daily yesterday.


----------



## Tasmac

oooooooooooo Zodac is always on her game


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I ask why a 30 second delay when it takes more then 30 seconds to up date a file that has how many thousands of users... it takes more then 30 seconds to update.... I am pressuming. I can think of no other reason why RIGHT after a EOC update I look on stanford and it still does not allow for me to see it on Stanfords site. but when it does I have a different WU count and Point value.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_user_summary.txt.bz2

updated every hour, on the hour.

The Stanford Stat pages sucked, anyways. Their only advantage was passkey tracking, if it wasn't offline due to some wierd occurance...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Best... Foldathon... *EVER!*

The one you participated the least in


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 









I think you did great, didnt know you had all those rigs hiding. Just noticed your 168k daily yesterday.









just two I7, p-4 and a laptop......

the hardest part was oc'n the heater 965 on a stock fan to return a -bigadv 7 hrs before the preferred deadline


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_user_summary.txt.bz2

updated every hour, on the hour.

The Stanford Stat pages sucked, anyways. Their only advantage was passkey tracking, if it wasn't offline due to some wierd occurance...

I guess the question still stands... why after an EOC update I look at stanford and they have a more "updated" stats for me then EOC?

That is a 12 Meg File that has to get processed and uploaded to the FTP site

if it takes more then 30 seconds to complete... dont think it would exactly... but that would download the last hours updates...


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Did anyone else get some crappy SMP units that were worth 6k but took forever to finish?

I got a few of those that set me back some ppd D:


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I guess the question still stands... why after an EOC update I look at stanford and they have a more "updated" stats for me then EOC?

That is a 12 Meg File that has to get processed and uploaded to the FTP site

if it takes more then 30 seconds to complete... dont think it would exactly... but that would download the last hours updates...

If you think of it this way maybe it will help. the foldathon started just like it ended
it started on 11:00am and ended on the 11:00am update even tho you saw it on the 12:00 update


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Did anyone else get some crappy SMP units that were worth 6k but took forever to finish?

I got a few of those that set me back some ppd D:

Yep, I had 2 6701 wu's, a 2630 thats still going, and a 6040. The 6040 gives resonable ppd, but is a bit on the large size. (about 10k points)

So that took some ppd away, but the gpu's did their best to heat up my room... and gave a few points


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Yep, I had 2 6701 wu's, a 2630 thats still going, and a 6040. The 6040 gives resonable ppd, but is a bit on the large size. (about 10k points)

So that took some ppd away, but the gpu's did their best to heat up my room... and gave a few points









I actually didn't fold many gpu units this foldathon... since the good one's were in my father's computer...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I guess the question still stands... why after an EOC update I look at stanford and they have a more "updated" stats for me then EOC?

That is a 12 Meg File that has to get processed and uploaded to the FTP site

if it takes more then 30 seconds to complete... dont think it would exactly... but that would download the last hours updates...

Stats file gets updated every hour.

It takes about 2-3 min for the EOC servers (dual Opteron Quads) to process all of that data. Incase if you don't know:

Download (user and team stats)
Parse
Sort into data base (and from here, there are differing ways, I'll overview how I did my own tracker project)
USER
File to create user stat page frameowrk, normal "ppd" "24h average (calculated from past 7 days), etc
File to create daily ppd graph module
File to create user milestones/"achievements" module
TEAM
File to create team stat page frameowrk, normal "ppd" "24h average (calculated from past 7 days), etc module
File to create daily ppd graph module
File to create user "info" (total users, inactive users, etc) module
Output file to access the "current" directories (I had mine setup to create a new directory for every update, instead of overwriting the old data)
Display file draws from update.

So there is a basic breakdown, at least of how I did it. Why does Stanford's own stats page update every hour? I don't care.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Did anyone notice that [H]ardOCP is the current highest ranked team on the Extreme Overclocking page?

EVGA is second!!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Did anyone notice that [H]ardOCP is the current highest ranked team on the Extreme Overclocking page?

EVGA is second!!

Yeah... [H]orde has managed to stay waaaaay up there, despite many overtakes in the past.


----------



## zodac

But who made more points in the last few days, us or [H]?

Hint... it wasn't [H].


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Yeah... [H]orde has managed to stay waaaaay up there, despite many overtakes in the past.

It's crazy how EVGA gets 7,379,653 *per day*!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
But who made more points in the last few days, us or [H]?

Hint... it wasn't [H].









Hint... their PPD will stay steady, while ours drops back down to "normal"


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
It's crazy how EVGA gets 7,379,653 *per day*!

They get about 1-3mil more ppd on the first half of every month


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Hint... their PPD will stay steady, while ours drops back down to "normal"

You're not there anymore... you're loyalty is _here_.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Stats file gets updated every hour.

It takes about 2-3 min for the EOC servers (dual Opteron Quads) to process all of that data. Incase if you don't know:

Download (user and team stats)
Parse
Sort into data base (and from here, there are differing ways, I'll overview how I did my own tracker project)
USER
File to create user stat page frameowrk, normal "ppd" "24h average (calculated from past 7 days), etc
File to create daily ppd graph module
File to create user milestones/"achievements" module
TEAM
File to create team stat page frameowrk, normal "ppd" "24h average (calculated from past 7 days), etc module
File to create daily ppd graph module
File to create user "info" (total users, inactive users, etc) module
Output file to access the "current" directories (I had mine setup to create a new directory for every update, instead of overwriting the old data)
Display file draws from update.

So there is a basic breakdown, at least of how I did it. Why does Stanford's own stats page update every hour? I don't care.

I get that it updates every hour... but ... why would two different stats pages have different stats if pulled from the same file?

So I have to assume that it takes a few min to update that file on stanfords side so if it is downloaded right on the hour... 30 seconds is not much of a wait that the file that is being downlaoded is being updated.

I figured that the reason why EOC sometimes does match and does not match the stanford site when both are updated. Stanford waits to download the file till its done uploading, while EOC downloads right off the bat. in doing this, part of the file has been updated but parts have not been updated.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're not there anymore... you're loyalty is _here_.









Sure, Commisa...Zodaxx

...

Zodac, Sir!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're not there anymore... you're loyalty is _here_.









Yeah! Stay


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I get that it updates every hour... but ... why would two different stats pages have different stats if pulled from the same file?

So I have to assume that it takes a few min to update that file on stanfords side so if it is downloaded right on the hour... 30 seconds is not much of a wait that the file that is being downlaoded is being updated.

I figured that the reason why EOC sometimes does match and does not match the stanford site when both are updated. Stanford waits to download the file till its done uploading, while EOC downloads right off the bat. in doing this, part of the file has been updated but parts have not been updated.


Just so you know, the Stanford stats site is offline when it updates.

Just so you know.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Sure, Commisa...Zodaxx

...

Zodac, Sir!










_*salutes*_


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Look at the Pande Lab user :O
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=460688

EDIT: I meant team!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...ary.php?s=&t=1


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Just so you know, the Stanford site is offline when it updates.

Just so you know.


Blah!!! I know its down.. it says its updating you can check team stats but not individual stats. but usualy 15 min after the hour it is available.

When comparing the stats that EOC just updated moments earlyer are different then the stats Stanford reports....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_*salutes*_


 *shoots*

AbleArcher: *gasp*
AbleArcher: Zodac... I always knew you'd come back to kill me...

Zodac Exunt.

_Dies_


----------



## zodac

_*Folders stand and applaud*_

"Bravo!"


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Blah!!! I know its down.. it says its updating you can check team stats but not individual stats. but usualy 15 min after the hour it is available.

When comparing the stats that EOC just updated moments earlyer are different then the stats Stanford reports....











I see what you mean...

and I still don't know what motivates you to use the Stanford page...






















I'm just happy knowing both stats are sourced from the same file, and ultimately... both will get to the same point.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_*Folders stand and applaud*_

"Bravo!"










Again!?


----------



## zodac

We should make a thread for this in OT... we could make a play!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We should make a thread for this in OT... we could make a play!










 Nagh, they all fare poorly. Keep it in OCN Cares. Trappings of being an OCN folder


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Nagh, they all fare poorly. Keep it in OCN Cares. Trappings of being an OCN folder










Fine... I'll work on the 2nd act then.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fine... I'll work on the 2nd act then.


Aww.. there there zodac


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I see what you mean...

and I still don't know what motivates you to use the Stanford page...






















I'm just happy knowing both stats are sourced from the same file, and ultimately... both will get to the same point.


I guess since for this compition it was not on the same updates as EOC so I have looked at it to see where I stand at the 12PM stat with out waiting for the 1pm stat. I dont normaly ever look at stanford except for this comp...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fine... I'll work on the 2nd act then.


 I'm already dead. What second act!?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I guess since for this compition it was not on the same updates as EOC so I have looked at it to see where I stand at the 12PM stat with out waiting for the 1pm stat. I dont normaly ever look at stanford except for this comp...


I see. Anyhow, EOC and this competition's stats update from the file I linked earlier. Unless if wish to say Stanford/Pande is publishing not one, but two sets of stats...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I'm already dead. What second act!?










When some select Folders try and avenge you.

Note... I say _try_.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


When some select Folders try and avenge you.

Note... I say _try_.


Try as in the big C?

Killing off OT fiends may be fun to do, but once you start shooting folders... I dunno. The brass get's worried, and you are no Rambo, right?

Right...?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Try as in the big C?

Killing off OT fiends may be fun to do, but once you start shooting folders... I dunno. The brass get's worried, and you are no Rambo, right?

Right...?










I'm not going to kill them... just send them on their way...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm not going to kill them... just send them on their way...











 Defeated souls and mortals will always get their revege, Zodac!

*Nonacquiescence doesn't exist within the OCN gov't without severe punishment and penalty!!!*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Defeated souls and mortals will always get their revege, Zodac!

*Nonacquiescence doesn't exist within the OCN gov't without severe punishment and penalty!!!*


There's an exception to every rule.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


There's an exception to every rule.










 And a hammer to deal with those exceptions.


----------



## Aqualoon

Best part of this Foldathon - every day we take a week off the ETA until we're #6


----------



## zodac

But who has the key to those hammers? Not Schubie. He "lost" it.









Mwuahahahaaa...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But who has the key to those hammers? Not Schubie. He "lost" it.









Mwuahahahaaa...


C owns them


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


C


----------



## AyeYo

Damn, my 6701 missed the noon update by a couple minutes.


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Damn, my 6701 missed the noon update by a couple minutes.


You and me both


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Damn, my 6701 missed the noon update by a couple minutes.


I'm pretty sure mine submitted then--otherwise I doubt I could have made 16k points









GTS250 still isn't here, but it should be before too long (UPS usually delivers between 1 and 3 here)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

OCN Spartans: 91k, not bad considering someone turned off my PC while I was on vacation the entire week and lost a good 5,000 points daily there.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
OCN Spartans: 91k, not bad considering someone turned off my PC while I was on vacation the entire week and lost a good 5,000 points daily there.

Yep, its not bad at all








Everyone submitted points anyways, so no member dropped out 100%


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Yep, its not bad at all








Everyone submitted points anyways, so no member dropped out 100%









Yeah and you did the best though. Wish I had your folding powers


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
Yeah and you did the best though. Wish I had your folding powers









Well, its a team thats folding, not members at this point








I did my best to boost our ppd, and I'm happy with the outcome








I wish you had it too. So I wouldnt have to sit almost naked in my room with icewater cooling my body...


----------



## sstnt

Almost 46k points yesterday, and 71K points for the foldathon here. Now to see if I can get some more out of my setups, maybe get my windows SMP folding working (currently on Linux on two I7s), so I can get some of those -bigadv's!


----------



## Kaldari

So is it the top five teams minus the folding editors or the top four teams if the editors are in the top five? We're technically 6th by 2k points.


----------



## Tasmac

are the stats up yet?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


So is it the top five teams minus the folding editors or the top four teams if the editors are in the top five? We're technically 6th by 2k points.










HEHE my team pulled through and held our fifth place


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


So is it the top five teams minus the folding editors or the top four teams if the editors are in the top five? We're technically 6th by 2k points.










When did they change that rule anyway? When they realized the editors wouldn't win?

It still says under "the challenge":

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


The Challenge:
Can you take down the team of folding editors (Markt, mortimersnerd, bluedevil, zodac)? *The two teams with the top points* during the Foldathon will receive prizes.

Prizes:
Prize 1: $100 split between 4 members of a team - to be randomized between the top 5 teams.
Prize 2: A lanyard or OC'ed account for each member of a team- Randomized between all teams who produce more than 25k points during the Foldathon.


but they changed 1st and 2nd to be randomized. I know 2nd was changed a while ago, but I never noticed the 1st one had been changed until this morning when I noticed it. I must have overlooked it.


----------



## JWellington

We got fourth I believe, but seriously, Those colors all look too similar for me to distinguish them


----------



## Tasmac

it was a great run, but 6 hrs in between update was a bit long


----------



## Tank

I swear I thought someone had a team named deep thr....
so glad i looked closer, lol


----------



## Tasmac

I just noticed futuremark is down ...heh


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


I swear I thought someone had a team named deep thr....
so glad i looked closer, lol


lol..I did the same thing


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JWellington*


We got fourth I believe, but seriously, Those colors all look too similar for me to distinguish them


use this spreadsheet for a better idea. just click on your team name on the right and it will highlight were on the chart you guys are


----------



## grillinman

Well GPU Zealots we gave it a shot! My little C2D and GTX 470 can only do so much...

Grats winners/top 5!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JWellington*


but seriously, Those colors all look too similar for me to distinguish them


Just click 'Edit this page' below the graph, and you go to the page below. Then you can click each color beside team names to make the line for them throb. You can also click each circle on a line to get spcific point values.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...TRRRzl5dGNjemc


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


Just click 'Edit this page' below the graph, and you go to the page below. Then you can click each color beside team names to make the line for them throb. You can also click each circle on a line to get spcific point values.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...TRRRzl5dGNjemc


I posted before you


----------



## Tasmac

The amazing thing was OCN's total pts production for yesterday...WOW
and it took each one of us to do it


----------



## Monster34

Congrats to all the Teams and members! We put up some serious points.

Well done.


----------



## Tank

I have to say I think this was by far the best foldathon and turn out since I have been a member here. Eve3n more so than the chimp challenge considering how many days we did that for compared to this foldathon. Great job everyone


----------



## Prelude

Woot!
This foldathon was so much fun!
I bumped making my first million up a few days, and folded over 200 wus : O


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Well GPU Zealots we gave it a shot! My little C2D and GTX 470 can only do so much...

Grats winners/top 5!

That we did! Hope you'll join me in the next foldathon.








My new GTX 475 and C2D is now locked and loaded (two days late).


----------



## mmx+

Congratulations everyone, this was a great event


----------



## zodac

Well done everyone indeed. Our previous record was 6.5mil for a Foldathon; I'm pretty sure we've smashed that this time around.









I had to go out, but I'm going to run the stats now.


----------



## darksun20

It was a blast, coming in 8th place with a missing team member AND spartacus and myself having a little bump in the road at the beginning, I'd say we did good.

Can't wait 'till next month! 6th place is going to be ours soon!


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


It was a blast, coming in 8th place with a missing team member AND spartacus and myself having a little bump in the road at the beginning, I'd say we did good.

Can't wait 'till next month! 6th place is going to be ours soon!


We were missing a team member?








Oh well, it was a TON of fun! I'll partner with you guys again any day!


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


We were missing a team member?








Oh well, it was a TON of fun! I'll partner with you guys again any day!


Ah well, Jacka turned in about 6k points for us







Not a big deal though, it was fun and I'm willing to join up with ya'll again next time around as well!


----------



## ducrider

Congrats to ALL who folded for this event.I will be happy to do it again next month.I would love to do the next month like we did this month.I had a pretty good start and had problems from about hour 4 in.I did my best with all the problems.If I had a little bit more time before we started then we would have put out a good bit more.Anybody up for a rematch?How about July 21st.That would give everybody a break for 2 weeks and those like me to get some things straightened out.Anybody?I am laying out the challenge right now.


----------



## zodac

We'll be announcing the revised Team Competition in the next day or so... take a look at that and you can have the fun of this Foldathon _every single day_.


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
It was a blast, coming in 8th place with a missing team member AND spartacus and myself having a little bump in the road at the beginning, I'd say we did good.

Can't wait 'till next month! 6th place is going to be ours soon!

Not if I have anything to say about it







I think lots of teams had bumps in the road at the beginning lol. I know I did







. Grats on doing so well with 3 members!


----------



## Ninjastryk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We'll be announcing the revised Team Competition in the next day or so... take a look at that and you can have the fun of this Foldathon _every single day_.









I was so pleased about everyone's results from this past Foldathon and my sig rigs performance (best yet) I decided to keep it running just as hard all the way to 3 million. I hit 2 million the first day of the Foldathon and hope to hit 3 million in 2 weeks or less. Personal best day yesterday of 112k for only a single rig









Link to stats page


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninjastryk* 
I was so pleased about everyone's results from this past Foldathon and my sig rigs performance (best yet) I decided to keep it running just as hard all the way to 3 million. I hit 2 million the first day of the Foldathon and hope to hit 3 million in 2 weeks or less. Personal best day yesterday of 112k for only a single rig









That is a crapload of PPD!


----------



## mmx+

So when will we know the results (IE which team(s) won)?


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We'll be announcing the revised Team Competition in the next day or so... take a look at that and you can have the fun of this Foldathon _every single day_.









K I love you Zodac! <3

Yup I JUST went there!


----------



## markt

How about next month me and louze against some 7-10 member teams.j/k


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
How about next month me and louze against some 7-10 member teams.j/k

I'll try to get some money, a few motherboards, a ...load of psu's and see how many fermi's I can get up and running









Nah, I wont


----------



## zodac

Individual Stats:

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
louze001                           537946
mklvotep                           466406
455buick                           248647
Extreme_Newbie                     231580
Magus2727                          205096
Tasmac                             204884
Ninjastryk                         168937
MrLinky                            145189
[-erick-]                          141736
AvgWhiteGuy                        141285
sks72                              134256
69BBNova                           126768
SergeantHop                        125769
Javonis                            124206
IFSSUX                             122360
Vibe21                             117540
Tazi                               117458
ftw_420                            117068
veblen                             114386
K092084                            108010
Wannabe_OC                         101777
franz                              100542
Jarble                              89643
JWellington                         85999
Kaldari                             85924
iFX                                 79580
robt                                77511
Ducrider                            76940
ErdincIntel                         74611
dave12                              73832
brice                               73305
MacG32                              69258
sstnt                               69105
LiLChris                            68661
Bastiaan_NL                         66459
k4m1k4z3                            65583
Acid[]Killer                        63751
MrBalll                             62489
Aqualoon                            61416
dropkickninja                       60856
X-Thumper-X                         58735
somenamehere                        57377
scifiguy                            55616
nighttraitor                        51934
Charlie-Ech                         51594
Monster34                           49719
Sparhawk_55                         49631
[CyGnus]                            48295
playboy4u2nv                        46733
ViperWC                             46579
DelphiKO                            45229
Exidous                             44120
sdla4ever                           42465
SpcCdr                              40642
B7ADE                               38096
SolidSteel144                       37783
homeworkfolder                      37396
nckid4u                             37077
technoredneck95                     36795
Strat79                             36451
Nude_Lewd_Man                       36271
nomolos606                          36179
urgrandpasdog                       35888
pbasil1                             35565
r2tbone                             34281
VW_TDI_02                           32383
Phonyphonecall                      31969
ocaddikt                            31604
mayford5                            30844
theCanadian                         30771
Ep0na                               30311
capt_zman                           30078
Vermillion                          29649
PaleBlueDotCitizen                  29329
BuckyWootmaster                     28707
egerds                              28512
1337LutZ                            28154
iGuitarGuy                          28042
dmitt25                             27622
blupupher                           26786
AyeYo                               26562
zodac                               26067
daikerjohn                          25842
IrDewey                             25747
AMD_sli_Guru                        25685
darksun20                           25290
tenchimuyo93                        25121
F1ForFrags                          25051
grillinman                          24835
Tank41683                           24632
jck_fla_usa                         24394
OutOfBalance                        24339
spartacus                           23866
Sethy666                            23612
BenStepp                            23417
woodstock                           23067
kiwwanna                            22871
rancor-OCN                          22862
Atom                                22848
JEK3                                22841
ablearcher                          22402
Jihadzero                           21996
mike44njdevils                      21779
lordikon                            21689
jartimus                            21573
Balddude                            21323
Iggy0828                            21171
punkrock                            20380
Azakai                              19142
soma1509                            18296
bluedevil                           18058
MAD_JIHAD                           17719
Bloodfire                           17707
fajita123                           17489
jspeedracer                         17111
Dan17z                              16673
repo_man                            15830
goodtobeking                        15723
frigginacky                         15654
blangblang                          15627
PinkPenguin                         15589
Bandrew                             15529
jcharlesr75                         15440
whlee                               15164
Taacton                             14878
eollis                              14718
krze.ballin!                        13939
MRHANDS                             13846
Dude5082                            13606
ELPiranha                           13505
DUNC4N                              13352
brkbeatjunkie                       13222
Velathawen                          13183
lemans81                            13011
Rassa93                             12782
ali7up                              12319
Rocket7                             11310
H.R.Pufnstuf                        11034
Aardobard                           10949
my94rt                              10513
2qwik2katch                         10283
Byakko                              10071
silentbravo                          9972
KingMaddog                           9926
Scutzi128                            9692
Jacka                                9170
THTK1D                               8973
Roke                                 8680
nategr8ns                            8658
me_the_will                          8479
cyclometric                          7670
Psikyojebus                          7611
metallicamaster3                     7581
mechati                              7411
ndoggfromhell                        7237
Stevenne                             7216
Heedehcheenuh                        7147
RaBidRaBit                           7142
Tech-Boy                             7121
justadude_BlueCrew                   7059
yugimt                               7056
computeruler                         7056
OfficerMac                           6890
cchun39                              6664
tonyhague                            6244
cha0s89                              6119
Interpolation                        5975
LemonSlice                           5950
BHughes616                           5818
aroc91                               5748
Heathen88                            5641
leekaiwei                            5639
Ceiron                               5614
Grobinov                             5185
PizzaMan                             4719
IamWardicus                          4679
nolonger                             4521
Danbeme32                            4387
dizz                                 4344
r0bfurn3y                            4208
Chalaska                             4178
Xye                                  4149
Jamanious                            3973
mooneyham                            3873
Unitas99007                          3862
DragonLotus                          3841
reflex99                             3838
tnalley27                            3737
Ryahn                                3705
_3rutal1ty                           3704
XanderDylan                          3583
DaMirrorLink                         3450
hardly                               3391
Adzsask                              3287
MADMAX22                             2996
Millillion                           2981
AlbertGomez                          2779
karnak                               2748
Carayan                              2740
A_Blind_Man                          2685
CJRhoades                            2672
nikolauska                           2605
sweffymo                             2555
awa1990                              2265
HAYWIREFIVE                          2215
Unforsaken92                         2148
coltsrock                            2044
MADDOG7771                           2008
Knoxis                               1917
Alkaidia                             1790
drackula2000                         1777
DemiGod2005yr                        1757
xXxALLANxXx                          1683
AdvanceAgent                         1624
Vipervlv                             1536
Spartan8                             1533
intelfan                             1527
xHassassin                           1489
Loosenut                             1462
thedarkknight                        1279
MrMojo                               1279
Deathclaw                            1279
CTRLurself                           1235
xd_1771                              1171
stellarhopper                        1059
epidemic-08                          1037
Kinubic                              1022
Du-z                                 1022
BinaryBummer                         1022
Dranas                                955
Tandrial                              940
PiffJames                             900
DJLiquid                              803
zxo0oxz                               706
TerrorX                               653
xxlawman87xx                          611
jetpuck73                             587
Daney                                 511
lblitzer                              481
colin_niloc                           450
zidave                                434
DarkstarX10a                          389
JorgyBaby                             384
mrfajita                              353
HandBanana                            353
ColdRush                              353
Halefor                               304
mitchbowman                           180
Frontman                              123
peste19                               106
campo                                 104
woodpigeon4                            84
EpicToast                              59
yakub0                                  0
xshadowfeverx                           0
xdanisx                                 0
trentiles                               0
thiru                                   0
thEnaileDonE                            0
reedo                                   0
otterpopjunkie                          0
nathris                                 0
n1helix                                 0
mypcisugly                              0
merple                                  0
mcastaneda68                            0
maybbmay                                0
mark205                                 0
majikmaynayZ                            0
linkinparkfan007                        0
kevmc175                                0
kcuestag                                0
jwin1563                                0
imh073p                                 0
guinaoum                                0
garricktlee                             0
esocid                                  0
e_dogg                                  0
dobbie                                  0
dmreeves                                0
digital0ne                              0
deerleg                                 0
criminal                                0
bwatt22                                 0
brettek                                 0
br3nd064                                0
biltong                                 0
aznchowboy650                           0
asabaraba                               0
Zigee                                   0
WarriorSl                               0
W4LNUT5                                 0
Typhoeus                                0
TurboTurtle                             0
ThoseSneakyFrench                       0
TheReaperWaits                          0
Tator_Tot                               0
SystemTech                              0
Speedyi7                                0
Sinriel                                 0
Schubie                                 0
Ruckol1                                 0
Raul-7                                  0
PvtHudson                               0
PuffMaN                                 0
Pr0bie                                  0
Powelly                                 0
Oo_Alias_oO                             0
Mistabernie                             0
Metroidfreak                            0
Marc-Olivier_Beaudoin                   0
M1A1                                    0
Leon777                                 0
Killhouse                               0
Kiggold                                 0
Jtwizzle                                0
Josh154                                 0
Jdmhood                                 0
JasonCz                                 0
Hli530                                  0
H3llscr3am                              0
Frost                                   0
Freelancer852                           0
Freekers                                0
Ecochamp                                0
ENTERPRISE1701:OVERCLOCK.NET            0
DoubleK                                 0
Distaste                                0
Decade                                  0
Dberry                                  0
DarkShooter                             0
Dallus                                  0
Cudaboy71                               0
Conley                                  0
Cindex                                  0
BurzinskiGPU                            0
Brutuz                                  0
Arsinic                                 0
Arsin                                   0
Andy.Yung                               0
3dfxvoodoo                              0

[/CODE]

They'll go into the spreadsheet now, with ranks.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

yay, 66k points









and louze, thats some serious poinst


----------



## LiLChris

If the bigadv didn't crash I would have had more. Grr
50% and it went poof.

Oh well was still fun.


----------



## Kaldari

I averaged 42962 PPD. Not bad considering I didn't get a bigadv in at the start and I had one GPU client crap out for about an hour.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

haha, louze001 could have almost beat the editors


----------



## Prelude

73K Points!
Wow!
I didn't know I could produce that much! : D

louze should fold for me for an hour so i can hit 1 mil real quick : P


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


How about next month me and louze against some 7-10 member teams.j/k


You know, markt...i could put my 32 core server online at the office...

Of course, everyone would be upset when the databases and all didn't work lol









I have informed Zodac if I will try to get a folding farm setup in the front room for the next foldathon.

Keyword: *try* lol

Dunno if I can fit 6-7 PCs + 3-4 laptops on one desk


----------



## dave12

I need to apologize to kaldari, ducrider and avgwhiteguy. I really crapped the bed on this one. Storm of 670X wu's, I lost 8 hours of GPU folding when zodac cut my intrawebs cable, and I couldn't grab a bigadv to drop at start because louze snarfed them all up. I should've been more on the ball.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I need to apologize to kaldari, ducrider and avgwhiteguy. I really crapped the bed on this one. Storm of 670X wu's, I lost 8 hours of GPU folding when zodac cut my intrawebs cable, and I couldn't grab a bigadv to drop at start because louze snarfed them all up. I should've been more on the ball.


You should lock that backdoor in future.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm surprised nobody got 455 buick on their team.


I tried. Really tried. PMd him twice I believe. No response. *sigh* Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I need to apologize to kaldari, ducrider and avgwhiteguy. I really crapped the bed on this one. Storm of 670X wu's, I lost 8 hours of GPU folding when zodac cut my intrawebs cable, and I couldn't grab a bigadv to drop at start because louze snarfed them all up. I should've been more on the ball.


It's cool dude. It isn't that big of a deal. I'm sure there's something minor all four of us could've done or prevented to make that 2k difference. Shat happens.

We'll probably be in the top 5 teams' drawing anyway since I wouldn't think the editors team counts.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You should lock that backdoor in future.










Attachment 163284

As you can see this clearly happened at the cable company. I got them to send me a photo of the shenanigans. I don't have a podium in my house. I'm an obnoxious jerk, not a pretentious jerk.


----------



## Tasmac

yes.....not bad 200,000 I did hit my goal


----------



## Jacka

9k points.









Sorry i7 eaters.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Individual Stats:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
louze001                           537946
mklvotep                           466406
455buick                           248647
Extreme_Newbie                     231580
Magus2727                          205096
Tasmac                             204884
Ninjastryk                         168937
MrLinky                            145189
[-erick-]                          141736
AvgWhiteGuy                        141285
sks72                              134256
69BBNova                           126768
SergeantHop                        125769
Javonis                            124206
IFSSUX                             122360
Vibe21                             117540
Tazi                               117458
ftw_420                            117068
veblen                             114386
K092084                            108010
Wannabe_OC                         101777
franz                              100542
Jarble                              89643
JWellington                         85999
Kaldari                             85924
iFX                                 79580
robt                                77511
Ducrider                            76940
ErdincIntel                         74611
dave12                              73832
brice                               73305
MacG32                              69258
sstnt                               69105
LiLChris                            68661
Bastiaan_NL                         66459
k4m1k4z3                            65583
Acid[]Killer                        63751
MrBalll                             62489
Aqualoon                            61416
dropkickninja                       60856
X-Thumper-X                         58735
somenamehere                        57377
scifiguy                            55616
nighttraitor                        51934
Charlie-Ech                         51594
Monster34                           49719
Sparhawk_55                         49631
[CyGnus]                            48295
playboy4u2nv                        46733
ViperWC                             46579
DelphiKO                            45229
Exidous                             44120
sdla4ever                           42465
SpcCdr                              40642
B7ADE                               38096
SolidSteel144                       37783
homeworkfolder                      37396
nckid4u                             37077
technoredneck95                     36795
Strat79                             36451
Nude_Lewd_Man                       36271
nomolos606                          36179
urgrandpasdog                       35888
pbasil1                             35565
r2tbone                             34281
VW_TDI_02                           32383
Phonyphonecall                      31969
ocaddikt                            31604
mayford5                            30844
theCanadian                         30771
Ep0na                               30311
capt_zman                           30078
Vermillion                          29649
PaleBlueDotCitizen                  29329
BuckyWootmaster                     28707
egerds                              28512
1337LutZ                            28154
iGuitarGuy                          28042
dmitt25                             27622
blupupher                           26786
AyeYo                               26562
zodac                               26067
daikerjohn                          25842
IrDewey                             25747
AMD_sli_Guru                        25685
darksun20                           25290
tenchimuyo93                        25121
F1ForFrags                          25051
grillinman                          24835
Tank41683                           24632
jck_fla_usa                         24394
OutOfBalance                        24339
spartacus                           23866
Sethy666                            23612
BenStepp                            23417
woodstock                           23067
kiwwanna                            22871
rancor-OCN                          22862
Atom                                22848
JEK3                                22841
ablearcher                          22402
Jihadzero                           21996
mike44njdevils                      21779
lordikon                            21689
jartimus                            21573
Balddude                            21323
Iggy0828                            21171
punkrock                            20380
Azakai                              19142
soma1509                            18296
bluedevil                           18058
MAD_JIHAD                           17719
Bloodfire                           17707
fajita123                           17489
jspeedracer                         17111
Dan17z                              16673
repo_man                            15830
goodtobeking                        15723
frigginacky                         15654
blangblang                          15627
PinkPenguin                         15589
Bandrew                             15529
jcharlesr75                         15440
whlee                               15164
Taacton                             14878
eollis                              14718
krze.ballin!                        13939
MRHANDS                             13846
Dude5082                            13606
ELPiranha                           13505
DUNC4N                              13352
brkbeatjunkie                       13222
Velathawen                          13183
lemans81                            13011
Rassa93                             12782
ali7up                              12319
Rocket7                             11310
H.R.Pufnstuf                        11034
Aardobard                           10949
my94rt                              10513
2qwik2katch                         10283
Byakko                              10071
silentbravo                          9972
KingMaddog                           9926
Scutzi128                            9692
Jacka                                9170
THTK1D                               8973
Roke                                 8680
nategr8ns                            8658
me_the_will                          8479
cyclometric                          7670
Psikyojebus                          7611
metallicamaster3                     7581
mechati                              7411
ndoggfromhell                        7237
Stevenne                             7216
Heedehcheenuh                        7147
RaBidRaBit                           7142
Tech-Boy                             7121
justadude_BlueCrew                   7059
yugimt                               7056
computeruler                         7056
OfficerMac                           6890
cchun39                              6664
tonyhague                            6244
cha0s89                              6119
Interpolation                        5975
LemonSlice                           5950
BHughes616                           5818
aroc91                               5748
Heathen88                            5641
leekaiwei                            5639
Ceiron                               5614
Grobinov                             5185
PizzaMan                             4719
IamWardicus                          4679
nolonger                             4521
Danbeme32                            4387
dizz                                 4344
r0bfurn3y                            4208
Chalaska                             4178
Xye                                  4149
Jamanious                            3973
mooneyham                            3873
Unitas99007                          3862
DragonLotus                          3841
reflex99                             3838
tnalley27                            3737
Ryahn                                3705
_3rutal1ty                           3704
XanderDylan                          3583
DaMirrorLink                         3450
hardly                               3391
Adzsask                              3287
MADMAX22                             2996
Millillion                           2981
AlbertGomez                          2779
karnak                               2748
Carayan                              2740
A_Blind_Man                          2685
CJRhoades                            2672
nikolauska                           2605
sweffymo                             2555
awa1990                              2265
HAYWIREFIVE                          2215
Unforsaken92                         2148
coltsrock                            2044
MADDOG7771                           2008
Knoxis                               1917
Alkaidia                             1790
drackula2000                         1777
DemiGod2005yr                        1757
xXxALLANxXx                          1683
AdvanceAgent                         1624
Vipervlv                             1536
Spartan8                             1533
intelfan                             1527
xHassassin                           1489
Loosenut                             1462
thedarkknight                        1279
MrMojo                               1279
Deathclaw                            1279
CTRLurself                           1235
xd_1771                              1171
stellarhopper                        1059
epidemic-08                          1037
Kinubic                              1022
Du-z                                 1022
BinaryBummer                         1022
Dranas                                955
Tandrial                              940
PiffJames                             900
DJLiquid                              803
zxo0oxz                               706
TerrorX                               653
xxlawman87xx                          611
jetpuck73                             587
Daney                                 511
lblitzer                              481
colin_niloc                           450
zidave                                434
DarkstarX10a                          389
JorgyBaby                             384
mrfajita                              353
HandBanana                            353
ColdRush                              353
Halefor                               304
mitchbowman                           180
Frontman                              123
peste19                               106
campo                                 104
woodpigeon4                            84
EpicToast                              59
yakub0                                  0
xshadowfeverx                           0
xdanisx                                 0
trentiles                               0
thiru                                   0
thEnaileDonE                            0
reedo                                   0
otterpopjunkie                          0
nathris                                 0
n1helix                                 0
mypcisugly                              0
merple                                  0
mcastaneda68                            0
maybbmay                                0
mark205                                 0
majikmaynayZ                            0
linkinparkfan007                        0
kevmc175                                0
kcuestag                                0
jwin1563                                0
imh073p                                 0
guinaoum                                0
garricktlee                             0
esocid                                  0
e_dogg                                  0
dobbie                                  0
dmreeves                                0
digital0ne                              0
deerleg                                 0
criminal                                0
bwatt22                                 0
brettek                                 0
br3nd064                                0
biltong                                 0
aznchowboy650                           0
asabaraba                               0
Zigee                                   0
WarriorSl                               0
W4LNUT5                                 0
Typhoeus                                0
TurboTurtle                             0
ThoseSneakyFrench                       0
TheReaperWaits                          0
Tator_Tot                               0
SystemTech                              0
Speedyi7                                0
Sinriel                                 0
Schubie                                 0
Ruckol1                                 0
Raul-7                                  0
PvtHudson                               0
PuffMaN                                 0
Pr0bie                                  0
Powelly                                 0
Oo_Alias_oO                             0
Mistabernie                             0
Metroidfreak                            0
Marc-Olivier_Beaudoin                   0
M1A1                                    0
Leon777                                 0
Killhouse                               0
Kiggold                                 0
Jtwizzle                                0
Josh154                                 0
Jdmhood                                 0
JasonCz                                 0
Hli530                                  0
H3llscr3am                              0
Frost                                   0
Freelancer852                           0
Freekers                                0
Ecochamp                                0
ENTERPRISE1701:OVERCLOCK.NET            0
DoubleK                                 0
Distaste                                0
Decade                                  0
Dberry                                  0
DarkShooter                             0
Dallus                                  0
Cudaboy71                               0
Conley                                  0
Cindex                                  0
BurzinskiGPU                            0
Brutuz                                  0
Arsinic                                 0
Arsin                                   0
Andy.Yung                               0
3dfxvoodoo                              0

[/CODE]
They'll go into the spreadsheet now, with ranks.










WTH? I am not in the list? Bugger!


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


It's cool dude. It isn't that big of a deal. I'm sure there's something minor all four of us could've done or prevented to make that *2k difference*. Shat happens.

We'll probably be in the top 5 teams' drawing anyway since I wouldn't think the editors team counts.


My gpu's turn in 2k per update I missed 3 updates, but what really killed my PPD was the string of 670X's.


----------



## zodac

I know... I think there are 4 names missing. After I copy the points into the spreadsheet for the other 341, I'll go find your stats. Sorry...

But just check the Foldathon spreadsheet... did you enter your Folding username correctly?


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I need to apologize to kaldari, ducrider and avgwhiteguy. I really crapped the bed on this one. Storm of 670X wu's, I lost 8 hours of GPU folding when zodac cut my intrawebs cable, and I couldn't grab a bigadv to drop at start because louze snarfed them all up. I should've been more on the ball.


Do not apologize.If anybody is to blame it would be me.With my 353 point update this morning.I will take all blame for the points we did get and the ones we did not get.Thats the job of the team captain(AKA me for starting it).If my team members would join me again for the next one I would be happy to fold with you guys again.Even if we came in last I would still have you guys by my side.BTW there is no losers in this competition.I will have my machines stable,better internet to all rigs and not have to make hardware changes during the foldathon.THANKS guys for being on my team.


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Do not apologize.If anybody is to blame it would be me.With my 353 point update this morning.I will take all blame for the points we did get and the ones we did not get.Thats the job of the team captain(AKA me for starting it).If my team members would join me again for the next one I would be happy to fold with you guys again.Even if we came in last I would still have you guys by my side.BTW there is no losers in this competition.I will have my machines stable,better internet to all rigs and not have to make hardware changes during the foldathon.THANKS guys for being on my team.


Now thats what I like about folders, the best people in the world.
They dont point fingers. folders put everthing on their shoulders, dont give excuses.... they just want another compitition to fold in


----------



## zodac

Oh for God's sake! 83rd?

Argh!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know... I think there are 4 names missing. After I copy the points into the spreadsheet for the other 341, I'll go find your stats. Sorry...

But just check the Foldathon spreadsheet... did you enter your Folding username correctly?


 Actually, before the signups closed (right after mort's announcement the signups were closing on monday), Erik already told Mort his name wasn't on the list, and I thought it got resolved already


----------



## Tasmac

Zodac , you forgot to O/C that pentium d again


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I PM'd Erick too... he said it was fine.









I can run his stats again though... but where is he?

*ERICK! *Where are you? We miss you!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


Zodac , you forgot to O/C that pentium d again










I did that _last_ month too.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh for God's sake! 83rd?

Argh!




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


Zodac , you forgot to O/C that pentium d again


probably...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I need to apologize to kaldari, ducrider and avgwhiteguy. I really crapped the bed on this one. Storm of 670X wu's, I lost 8 hours of GPU folding when zodac cut my intrawebs cable, and I couldn't grab a bigadv to drop at start because louze snarfed them all up. I should've been more on the ball.


No need to apologize we still did pretty damn good considering the missteps we all had. I could have done a bit more had I not mixed up days and been able to get a fourth rig online, or get my sisters going too. We did a respectable job and that's good enough for me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh for God's sake! 83rd?

Argh!










Oh for God's sake! 10th?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Oh for God's sake! 10th?











I take 35 please!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Oh for God's sake! 10th?











Woops... I knocked a digit off your score... sorry.

You're #126 now.


----------



## Tank

Well I also like to apologize to my team for having issues along the way. Namely the breakers tripping and then the wires melting and being only able to fold steady when everything is off. I swear the folding Gods hated me this foldathon, but at least I turned it better numbers then I ever did...I think.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Woops... I knocked a digit off your score... sorry.

You're #126 now.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*












 umad?


----------



## zodac

Erick Silver, SupaSupra, I've added your stats to the spreadsheet. It can take up to 5 mins to load though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


umad?


He better be.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Erick Silver, SupaSupra, I've added your stats to the spreadsheet. It can take up to 5 mins to load though.









He better be.










I hate you Z....even with my woes you still managed more PPD than I did...but you need to up your game cause when i dont have any issues going on im gunning for you


----------



## Tasmac

so, now all that is settled....whens the next one?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I hate you Z....

I remember a time when people loved me... happier times...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
so, now all that is settled....whens the next one?

Early August; 11-13th looks likely, but nothing final has been decided yet.


----------



## Tasmac

maybe theyll have the linux -bigadv fixed by then


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I remember a time when people loved me... happier times...









But...but...but...
if I said I love you then the other folders would look at me all wierd and stuff and say bad things about me


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 








maybe theyll have the linux -bigadv fixed by then

Since it's on the same core, Windows and Linux -bigadv will probably be pretty similar...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
But...but...but...
if I said I love you then the other folders would look at me all wierd and stuff and say bad things about me









They already say bad thi...

But I'm sad.


----------



## mmx+

Loving my points so far today


----------



## jck

Yay! I finished..................4th from last?









I think Zodac edited that to just get me to load all my rigs







hehe


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Yay! I finished..................4th from last?









I think Zodac edited that to just get me to load all my rigs







hehe

You're not 4th from last though...


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
But I'm sad.









Walk it off....I sorry


----------



## zodac

Why don't people care about my feelings anymore?!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I remember a time when people loved me... happier times...









I lub u, Zodac
















Quote:

Early August; 11-13th looks likely, but nothing final has been decided yet.








Zodac: Don't be a real pain in the arse, but nicely remind me to keep working on the folding farm...and that the 2000VA UPS is already under the desk









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
They already say bad thi...

But I'm sad.









WHO SAID WHAT?

*gets mean look on face*

Who's making you sad? I'm gonna go all Hulk on em!!!


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why don't people care about my feelings anymore?!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why don't people care about my feelings anymore?!



















EDIT: Dammit


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Zodac: Don't be a real pain in the arse, but nicely remind me to keep working on the folding farm...and that the 2000VA UPS is already under the desk









I can do that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
WHO SAID WHAT?

*gets mean look on face*

Who's making you sad? I'm gonna go all Hulk on em!!!









That guy.

_*Points to muscular professional UFC fighter*_


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're not 4th from last though...









Oh jeez...something harfed in the list loading...i was scrolling with the mouse and it didn't go down anymore...now it does...my bad...must be a GOOGLE thing...ARGH!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why don't people care about my feelings anymore?!









I do. I guess I'm not "people"


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That guy.

_*Points to muscular professional UFC fighter*_

HAHAHAHA

I'm 6'6 and 310 and I know how to take care of myself.

The only guys who scare me are huge pro wrestlers on steroids, and little Asian men who weigh 95 lbs that can break a cow's back with their pinky...

I fear the 2nd more


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
HAHAHAHA

I'm 6'6 and 310 and I know how to take care of myself.

The only guys who scare me are huge pro wrestlers on steroids, and little Asian men who weigh 95 lbs that can break a cow's back with their pinky...

I fear the 2nd more









356lbs...I feel fat even though im not


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
356lbs...I feel fat even though im not









Fat? Haha. I used to be fat. 530 lbs. Yay for eating less!!









Size is all relative. I know guys 325 that have 30 inch verticals.

It's not the number on the scale that matters

You're cool with me









PS- can I be on your folding team next time? we can call ourselves "The Heavies"


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
PS- can I be on your folding team next time? we can call ourselves "The Heavies"









_*Psssttt*_ He hates Guinnesss.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_*Psssttt*_ He hates Guinnesss.

Oh jeez...you had to go and ruin it, didn't you!!!


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_*Psssttt*_ He hates Guinnesss.

I love Guinness. I use to drink it when i was younger and mixed it with milk to simmer the alcohol down. Now i drink it mixed light and dark


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Oh jeez...you had to go and ruin it, didn't you!!!









Thought I'd let you know what you're getting into. Imagine it... you win the next competition... and say to Tank:

"Hey man, let's go get a Guinness to celebrate."
"Sorry dude, I don't drink _Guinness._"
"...."

Would spoil the win, wouldn't it? This man, who was part of your team, is like the devil incarnate... I don't wanna see that happen.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I love Guinness. I use to drink it when i was younger and mixed it with milk to simmer the alcohol down. Now i drink it mixed light and dark









What? So what were those PMs about? When you told me Guinness was the thing about the Irish that let you down the most?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I love Guinness. I use to drink it when i was younger and mixed it with milk to simmer the alcohol down. Now i drink it mixed light and dark









Good man!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Thought I'd let you know what you're getting into. Imagine it... you win the next competition... and say to Tank:

"Hey man, let's go get a Guinness to celebrate."
"Sorry dude, I don't drink _Guinness._"
"...."

Would spoil the win, wouldn't it? This man, who was part of your team, is like the devil incarnate... I don't wanna see that happen.

YOU HAVE BEEN BUSTED!!!









Guinness go neart!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What? So what were those PMs about? When you told me Guinness was the thing about the Irish that let you down the most?


probably because youre irish and dont drink. its simply unheard of


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I thought there was an old Irish law that said if you don't drink you lose your citizenship. May just be an old wive's tale though.

I'm not even Irish and I do like me some Guiness and Jameson's (12 yr and older that is).


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


probably because youre irish and dont drink. its simply unheard of


Yeah right?

Being Irish and not drinking Guinness....

Is like being an American man and not at least watching 1 game of football (American), basketball, baseball

...or, Womens' tennis, volleyball or aquatic sports.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I thought there was an old Irish law that said if you don't drink you lose your citizenship. May just be an old wive's tale though.


Old wives tale, evidently.

Cause with all the Irish that saw how much Guinness I drank my first night I was there in 2004, I'd have been given citizenship.

Ah...God...Guinness...that stuff is my lifeblood when I'm there.


----------



## Kaldari

I learned a new drink over the 4th called a Duck Fart. You layer kalua, bailey's, and crown in a shot. The crown takes a delicate touch.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I learned a new drink over the 4th called a Duck Fart. You layer kalua, bailey's, and crown in a shot. The crown takes a delicate touch.


That is a nice drink


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I learned a new drink over the 4th called a Duck Fart. You layer kalua, bailey's, and crown in a shot. The crown takes a delicate touch.


I like my liquor straight. Although I have been known to enjoy a 3 wise men now and again


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I like my liquor straight. Although I have been known to enjoy a 3 wise men now and again


It pretty much is straight since it's layered. I guess it technically mixes in your mouth as you swallow.. I rather like the taste though.


----------



## jck

Although the name is a bit stereotypical of the nationality....

I do love an "Irish Car Bomb" when I'm at the bar here (jamesons, guinness, baileys).

Just love the fact when I drink it,I'm drinking Irish stuff.

Zodac will fill you all in later about my love of Eire


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm here I'm Here. Had a raid to attend in WoW.


----------



## jck

WB!!! WB!!!

I'm gone. I got to go do house work and help with a site I own

...and sober up some


----------



## ducrider

Just remember the Irish drink one day a year(St Patty's day).Where us Scottish drink the other 364.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've had to stop, its getting too hot and with no AC


----------



## zodac

Stats:

*Total Folders:* 256 (46 *less* than June)
*Total Points:* 8,329,108 (1,803,832 *more *than June)
*Signups who didn't Fold:* 89 (67 *less* than March)

*Biggest Improvers:*

1) louze001 - 163,004
2) markt - 146,487
3) Alazar - 111,597
4) MrLinky - 99,949
5) TÃ¡zÃ¯ - 96,192

---------------------------------

And now the teams... a big congratulations to 69BBNova, franz, k4m1k4z3, louze001... *[email protected] PowerHogs.*









 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tPR3GK_2Y1DvXmVRVUSpzzw&w=85&h=600 Google Spreadsheet

Prizes will be sorted out by Mort tomorrow... if there were any issues with the stats, let me know.


----------



## Magus2727

I think you have team infenion's points wrong... we had over 500K....????


----------



## goodtobeking

Great work Zodac, just wish I would of known that I could of folded a bigadv on windows before the foldathon. But theres always next month.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I think you have team infenion's points wrong... we had over 500K....????


Give me a few minutes and I'll go recheck. I used the stats from the Foldathon stats... the chart may have started/ended at another update though.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Yep, the points are wrong, more than 12 hours off for my team. [email protected] PowerHogs had over 850k points on the graph.


----------



## Kaldari

BEATTHEDITORS had 424426 according to the graph and were only about 2k behind All Stars. Either the stats or the graph is way off.


----------



## zodac

I don't think they're _wrong_, per se, but it's possible the graph was over a different period that the stats (it may have included the first update as an actual update, rather than as the starting point).

However, the stats on the spreadsheet are accurate; the stats files we pulled at the same time on Wednesday & Friday from Stanford, so those are the points we shall be using. I'll make a new, accurate graph though.


----------



## jarble

well the folding fanatics did 8th over all














(power failure on my end did not help







darn summer lighting storms )


----------



## Baldy

I put out 38K points this foldathon?

Our team got 41K points overall?

We're not last?

Something's up. 0_0


----------



## Magus2727

What... so we did not get 3rd..... I think the graph should be the stats...


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I put out 38K points this foldathon?

Our team got 41K points overall?

We're not last?

Something's up. 0_0

I put in about 36,000 points so you are not alone.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I put out 38K points this foldathon?

Our team got 41K points overall?

We're not last?

Something's up. 0_0


Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
I put in about 36,000 points so you are not alone.









Possibly my error; there are a lot of stats and I can make mistakes; it's why I ask people to tell me what I messed up.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
What... so we did not get 3rd..... I think the graph should be the stats...

The stats we use from Stanford will be the points used. I will go back and double check the stats of each team member though.


----------



## LiLChris

Wait so my team got 3rd? Woot!
Go Procrastinators!









Im confused on all the different stats, ill look again when i wake up...
I feel somethign is wrong, but I am not complaining. Lol


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Possibly my error; there are a lot of stats and I can make mistakes; it's why I ask people to tell me what I messed up.









The stats we use from Stanford will be the points used. I will go back and double check the stats of each team member though.

Yup, it's wrong. At least my stats definitely are.

There is no way I could have pumped in close to 40K PPD with a quad core and an 8800GTX. Somewhere close to 30K points would be pretty accurate.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Wait so my team got 3rd? Woot!
Go Procrastinators!









Im confused on all the different stats, ill look again when i wake up...
I feel somethign is wrong, but I am not complaining. Lol

I'm about to go run the stats again, but I'll post here when it's been updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Yup, it's wrong. At least my stats definitely are.

There is no way I could have pumped in close to 40K PPD with a quad core and an 8800GTX. Somewhere close to 30K points would be pretty accurate.

Yeah, you got the same points as the guy above, so it's likely that I type the wrong number in. Like I said, about to rerun the results for the teams.


----------



## zodac

Updated:

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tPR3GK_2Y1DvXmVRVUSpzzw&w=85&h=600 Google Spreadsheet

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tPR3GK_2Y1DvXmVRVUSpzzw&w=85&h=700&gid=3 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## Tank

We held mighty strong to our fifth place, lol


----------



## jarble

yay easy to see graphs


----------



## Baldy

We didn't break the 25K point mark.









Ah well, always next month to look forward to.


----------



## zodac

Next month won't be a team Foldathon; we did it more to raise interest in team Folding. We'll announce the rules for the new Competition some time over the weekend.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Next month won't be a team Foldathon; we did it more to raise interest in team Folding. We'll announce the rules for the new Competition some time over the weekend.









One of them being using hardware only in your possession.
Dun dun dunnnn!


----------



## MrBalll

Edit: Nvm, guess the spreadsheet layout isn't new. Just never looked at the June one or I just forgot.


----------



## Erick Silver

Cancer Crushers did 3rd from last. We were down a member. Parent aggro about power usage apparently. So we have a lot of thanks to our big i7 folder on our team as he put in the most points of the 3 that were folding.


----------



## Tasmac

wow, thats what I get for watching tv last night.......what happened?


----------



## mmx+

Dammit










I was so sure that we were going to be 3rd


----------



## grillinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I put in about 36,000 points so you are not alone.










I put up 24K so you weren't alone on our team either. I mean c'mon I'm only running an E8400 right now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Edit: Nvm, guess the spreadsheet layout isn't new. Just never looked at the June one or I just forgot.


All I need to do now is automate the point comparisons, and it'll be perfect.


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Next month won't be a team Foldathon; we did it more to raise interest in team Folding. We'll announce the rules for the new Competition some time over the weekend.



















Hmmm,
according to you Z we had some of the best numbers, and fun on this foldathon, and in the same breath no more Team foldathons?

why not, surely maybe changing things up by:
1) randomly drawing names from a list of entries to form teams
2) If only allowing 1 person top 20 ppd list, then equate that in
3) on if you can use some elses servers? (I have no opinion, but WU's are WU's)
4) on prizes, make it simple. all entered gets on of those stickers (lol)
base the real prizes on most improved folding
ie: if folder "a" puts out 100 ppd, but in the foldathon managed 120ppd
if folder "b" puts out 120,000 ppd, but in the foldathon managed 119,000ppd
then folder "a" receives the prize
5) the winning team gets t-shirts or something... I dont know

but, what I do know was this foldathon was very fun to be in


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 









Hmmm,
according to you Z we had some of the best numbers, and fun on this foldathon, and in the same breath no more Team foldathons?

why not, surely maybe changing things up by:
1) randomly drawing names from a list of entries to form teams
2) If only allowing 1 person top 20 ppd list, then equate that in
3) on if you can use some elses servers? (I have no opinion, but WU's are WU's)
4) on prizes, make it simple. all entered gets on of those stickers (lol)
base the real prizes on most improved folding
ie: if folder "a" puts out 100 ppd, but in the foldathon managed 120ppd
if folder "b" puts out 120,000 ppd, but in the foldathon managed 119,000ppd
then folder "a" receives the prize
5) the winning team gets t-shirts or something... I dont know

but, what I do know was this foldathon was very fun to be in

agreed on all points...btw, I want a OCN T-shirt


----------



## Tasmac

Thanx I think the team compition was great


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 









Hmmm,
according to you Z we had some of the best numbers, and fun on this foldathon, and in the same breath no more Team foldathons?

why not, surely maybe changing things up by:
1) randomly drawing names from a list of entries to form teams
2) If only allowing 1 person top 20 ppd list, then equate that in
3) on if you can use some elses servers? (I have no opinion, but WU's are WU's)
4) on prizes, make it simple. all entered gets on of those stickers (lol)
base the real prizes on most improved folding
ie: if folder "a" puts out 100 ppd, but in the foldathon managed 120ppd
if folder "b" puts out 120,000 ppd, but in the foldathon managed 119,000ppd
then folder "a" receives the prize
5) the winning team gets t-shirts or something... I dont know

but, what I do know was this foldathon was very fun to be in

I'm not saying no Team Foldathons _ever_, but the next month or two will be individual Foldathons again. We would like people to make teams for the Team Competition as well... since it's a new system we're using, we want as much input as possible. Once that's matured, we'll start doing more themed Foldathons.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm not saying no Team Foldathons _ever_, but the next month or two will be individual Foldathons again. We would like people to make teams for the Team Competition as well... since it's a new system we're using, we want as much input as possible. Once that's matured, we'll start doing more themed Foldathons.









If the themed Foldathons are anywhere near as much fun as this I can't wait. The June one wasn't nearly as interesting (could be because I was out of town and just folding remotely







), but this was amazing.

I'm not suggesting we do this every month, but something new and exciting is always good


----------



## zodac

I've got a lot of plans for competitions (Foldathons and otherwise)... but some things take priority.









Got to build some good foundations so Folding is fun for the _whole_ month, not just 2/3 days.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've got a lot of plans for competitions (Foldathons and otherwise)... but some things take priority.









*Got to build some good foundations so Folding is fun for the whole month, not just 2/3 days.







*


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've got a lot of plans for competitions (Foldathons and otherwise)... but some things take priority.









Got to build some good foundations so Folding is fun for the _whole_ month, not just 2/3 days.










Folding is _always_ fun, especially when you're nearing your first million and have the prospect of overtaking an editor


----------



## Tasmac

I wonder If folding will ever cure "foot in mouth" sorry guys I completely misunderstood
Looking forward to the next event


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats to all the Folders !


----------



## ducrider

Well the regular foldathons are nothing fun/special to me.I fold 24/7 anyway.The team competition was something new and exciting.I would vote for more team events.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Well the regular foldathons are nothing fun/special to me.I fold 24/7 anyway.The team competition was something new and exciting.I would vote for more team events.


Like I said... once the Team Competition is established, we'll have more events.


----------



## [CyGnus]

My vote goes for that too i finally ended my exams and all went well








cant wait for my i7 rig to be here


----------



## Erick Silver

I too had a blast. Something else to cosider in possible future foldathons is CPU/GPU category events. Putting a dual core up against a quad is just no competition. How about a section where the dual core rigs(with or without GPU allowed) have a little competition? Same for the quads(i7s and the like) Just my little input.


----------



## Erick Silver

wow! Now I killed it!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
wow! Now I killed it!

At least you had the courtesy to revive it after killing it


----------



## zodac

But then he'll reply and kill it again...

So now I'm stepping in.


----------



## Erick Silver

Any word on winners of the prizes yet?


----------



## zodac

I'll do them as soon as the match is over.


----------



## Erick Silver

Ah Yes. Soccer.


----------



## spartacus

Go Spain! haha.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll do them as soon as the match is over.










I can't wait to see who gets the prizes


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I can't wait to see who gets the prizes










*Hint: Probably _not_ the team that's been bugging me most the last 2 weeks.


----------



## solidsteel144

I wonder if we are going to get July Foldathon tags.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I wonder if we are going to get July Foldathon tags.










Great idea we should get them for being on a team.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
I wonder if we are going to get July Foldathon tags.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
Great idea we should get them for being on a team.

Afraid not; however, anyone who Folded in all Foldathons this year (you could miss one if you Folded during the CC), will get a postbit.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Afraid not; however, anyone who Folded in all Foldathons this year (you could miss one if you Folded during the CC), will get a postbit.









The chimp challenge one?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
The chimp challenge one?

No, something like "I Folded in all 2010 Foldathons".

*EDIT:* Going to go draw the prizes now.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, something like "I Folded in all 2010 Foldathons".

*EDIT:* Going to go draw the prizes now.









Neat!
Can't wait to see who gets them


----------



## zodac

#1 Prize: $100 split between 4 members of a team - to be randomized between the top 5 teams:

*Infineon* - mmx+, Aqualoon, Magus2727, TÃ¡zÃ¯










#2 Prize: A lanyard or OC'ed account for each member of a team- Randomized between all teams who produce more than 25k points during the Foldathon:

*Deep Thought* - SpcCdr, ViperWC, somenamehere, Thumper










Congratz everyone... PMs incoming.


----------



## spartacus

Yay








congrats winners!


----------



## Tasmac

congadulations








SpcCdr, ViperWC, somenamehere, Thumper,
mmx+, Aqualoon, Magus2727, TÃ¡zÃ¯


----------



## ducrider

Congrats to all the winners.I cant imagine mmx+ actually payed Z off to win.I think its rigged.


----------



## Epona

So we were second... CURSES.

Grats winners.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Congrats to all the winners.I cant imagine mmx+ actually payed Z off to win.I think its rigged.


But I don't like the...

I don't accept bribes.


----------



## Magus2727

What...Bribe... No......

*the $20... wil be tranfered as we speak...*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


What...Bribe... No......

*the $20... wil be tranfered as we speak...*


Thanks; got the email.


----------



## 69BBNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But I don't like the...

I don't accept bribes.


This is True...

But You Do Like Cookies...lol

Congrats to the Prize Winners...

I really enjoyed this Foldthon


----------



## dave12

I don't pay much attention to prizes for stuff, but that could change if more pics of hot chicks doing karate were on the list. This may be considered an official suggestion.


----------



## LiLChris

Congratz winners!

Doh, I wanted a lanyard.


----------



## Tank

We didnt win...not even a lanyard or Overclock account








we came second in the money drawing but...

ahh screw it congrats to the winners, besides we fold cause its fun and helps for the cause so prizes and such are just extras to make it all more enjoyable. Congrats again to the winners.

Ps. Zodac Ill take that account you promised me in exchange ill fold under your name for a month


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *69BBNova* 
This is True...

But You Do Like Cookies...lol

Congrats to the Prize Winners...

I really enjoyed this Foldthon

I know... no-one had the forethought to bribe me with cookies though.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know... no-one had the forethought to bribe me with cookies though.









but i offered to fold under your name for a month...I want an overclocked account


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


but i offered to fold under your name for a month...I want an overclocked account










If you threw in a cookie....?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you threw in a cookie....?


Pie is better....


----------



## Grobinov.

This should be a very awesome Foldathon, the teams should add a new element of fun to things


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you threw in a cookie....?


I just made some last night. Chocolate chip...

Congrats to all the winners, especially the powerhogs. You guys really stomped on this one.


----------



## Magus2727

why in the past 4 days with all my rigs running was the only day which the whole day counted to the fold-a-thon did I get the lowest amount of points...

Not that I am complaining or any thing my team was the random winner... but heck. got only 85K Points and the day before and after all over 110K... blah....

Was a good Fold-a-thon!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


Pie is better....












Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I just made some last night. Chocolate chip...












Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Congrats to all the winners, especially the powerhogs. You guys really stomped on this one.


Aye.. that they did.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Was a good an awesome Fold-a-thon!


----------



## Magus2727

silly editors putting words into peoples text again....









Nah... *this* would be putting words into people's text.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Afraid not; however, anyone who Folded in all Foldathons this year (you could miss one if you Folded during the CC), will get a postbit.










OOoooooooooh, missed this (haven't checked in since Friday) until I thought I'd look for the winners...

What about those who Folded anyway, whether they knew there was a FAT or not...? I've been folding for OCn since 01 JAN 10, but didn't know about the FATs until around the CC.....


----------



## mmx+

Nicely folded everyone!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


Pie is better....


OMG...where I could take this statement.









I best behave. Rumor has it I didn't offer cookies to someone.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Now I get to play with the potential next spreadie...!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


What about those who Folded anyway, whether they knew there was a FAT or not...? I've been folding for OCn since 01 JAN 10, but didn't know about the FATs until around the CC.....










Afraid not... if you weren't on the spreadsheet for the first ones, it won't count. Unless you joined after the Feb Foldathon and only missed March...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


OMG...where I could take this statement.









I best behave. Rumor has it I didn't offer cookies to someone.










So few did... I mean *COME ON!* I basically say that giving me a cookie means you win a prize, and no-one even offers?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Now I get to play with the potential next spreadie...!

















I have the final results too if necessary, so play around with it, then you can compare and see if it's working alright.


----------



## Aqualoon

best-foldathon-ev-ah


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So few did... I mean *COME ON!* I basically say that giving me a cookie means you win a prize, and no-one even offers?










Well, I offered you something I knew you like. In fact, I offered you **2** of them. Remember?

And, I didn't ask for anything in return.









I'm such a good guy...when I wanna be.


----------



## Magus2727

What do you use to import the Stats file to analize? I could write a Mat-lab script I suppose... It is to big for Excell to import....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Well, I offered you something I knew you like. In fact, I offered you **2** of them. Remember?

And, I didn't ask for anything in return.









I'm such a good guy...when I wanna be.
































And I'm still waiting for them. Oh... I see... they're never going to arrive, are they?

That's evil...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


What do you use to import the Stats file to analize? I could write a Mat-lab script I suppose... It is to big for Excell to import....


Stats aren't an issue; we just have a script that compares the stats files.

My problem is getting the current month's spreadsheet to recall a Folder's points from last month, and compare to this month. That's what causes the most work.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


best-foldathon-ev-ah


Could that be because we won?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Could that be because we won?










We did?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And I'm still waiting for them. Oh... I see... they're never going to arrive, are they?

They will arrive when I arrive in Dublin. That was mentioned too









I will see about getting you a gift card at Spar or something, so you can go down and pick them up...since you just can't wait.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
We did?

Check your PMs.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I will see about getting you a gift card at Spar or something, so you can go down and pick them up...since you just can't wait.









Handy... there's a Spar about 90 seconds away...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
We did?

Didn't you get a PM from Z asking for your PayPal so the prizes could be paid out?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Didn't you get a PM from Z asking for your PayPal so the prizes could be paid out?


Err...I had like 5 PM's from Z when I got into work today - am I actually suppose to read Z's PM's? I mean, all of them?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Didn't you get a PM from Z asking for your PayPal so the prizes could be paid out?

She probably thinks it was a joke.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Err...I had like 5 PM's from Z when I got into work today - am I actually suppose to read Z's PM's? I mean, all of them?

Before doing anything else.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 

Err...I had like 5 PM's from Z when I got into work today - am I actually suppose to read Z's PM's? I mean, all of them?

Well I do









And it paid off


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Before doing anything else.









Pssh, you know I did, 97% and rising thanks to you

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well I do









And it paid off









Yeah but does Z spam your inbox just to make it full so you can't get any PM's from anyone else? That's what I'm dealing with over here! It's madness!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Pssh, you know I did, 97% and rising thanks to you

At 92% here... got so many PMs about the Team Competition yesterday.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yeah but does Z spam your inbox just to make it full so you can't get any PM's from anyone else? That's what I'm dealing with over here! It's madness!

Ahh... you love it. You never told me you were sick of me sending PMs.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ahh... you love it. You never told me you were sick of me sending PMs.









Cause you're actually nice to me in PMs


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Cause you're actually nice to me in PMs










Shut up! NO I'M NOT!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Pssh, you know I did, 97% and rising thanks to you

Yeah but does Z spam your inbox just to make it full so you can't get any PM's from anyone else? That's what I'm dealing with over here! It's madness!


Well, at least you aren't limited to 750









Think of how things are for me


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, at least you aren't limited to 750









Think of how things are for me










Lonely and isolated?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, at least you aren't limited to 750 









Think of how things are for me










I'm not sure I could live with only that much space...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I'm not sure I could live with only that much space...

It's hard, I tell ya, hard


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Shut up! NO I'M NOT!

I think someone is getting a bit soft. Time to eat more nails!!!


----------



## darksun20

Congrats to all the winners!! I can't wait until next months challenge! Hopefully I'll have a few more computers to add to my collection.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It's hard, I tell ya, hard










I'll bet...

Lol, I've got 8% free space left, and it's *still* more than you when you have 100%.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I think someone is getting a bit soft. Time to eat more nails!!!










Tell ya what big guy, when you come over here, I'll kick your ass (or have it kicked anyway), then we'll see who needs the nails, eh?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll bet...

Lol, I've got 8% free space left, and it's *still* more than you when you have 100%.









Tell ya what big guy, when you come over here, I'll kick your ass (or have it kicked anyway), then we'll see who needs the nails, eh?










maybe you could feed some of those nails to the Pentium D....


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It's hard, I tell ya, hard










That's just lowering the tone...........

Or is that just my twisted brain...??


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


maybe you could feed some of those nails to the Pentium D....


Yeah....maybe it would die and provide an excuse to upgrade









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


That's just lowering the tone...........

Or is that just my twisted brain...??


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Tell ya what big guy, when you come over here, I'll kick your ass (or have it kicked anyway), then we'll see who needs the nails, eh?










I would love to see that....


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Tell ya what big guy, when you come over here, I'll kick your ass (or have it kicked anyway), then we'll see who needs the nails, eh?










Hm. Well, I tell ya what. I'll just stay out of Dublin, and you can get your own Coke and cookies









As for nails, I've got plenty. I do my own house repairs


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yeah....maybe it would die and provide an excuse to upgrade










Perhaps... but I'd insist the community mourned for 3 days before I did anything.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yeah....maybe it would die and provide an excuse to upgrade










that would be great for the team.... it only gets like 250 ppd as it is....


----------



## Magus2727

I have only used 19% since I joined... I dont see how you need that much space... do you really need that PM from 2 years ago or all the PM's that people sent during CC asking about passkeys?

that many messages baffels me... why would there be that many questions/comments when you are on a forum?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I have only used 19% since I joined... I dont see how you need that much space... do you really need that PM from 2 years ago or all the PM's that people sent during CC asking about passkeys?

that many messages baffels me... why would there be that many questions/comments when you are on a forum?


A large majority is spam between me and Aqua... and no, I don't need them. But no need to get rid of them either. When I fill it 100%, I'll export them all and drop back to 0%. But it's helpful at time, because a lot of mass PMs I send out follow the same format, and if I'm tired I just copy/paste one of the older ones and edit it a bit.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I have only used 19% since I joined... I dont see how you need that much space... do you really need that PM from 2 years ago or all the PM's that people sent during CC asking about passkeys?

that many messages baffels me... why would there be that many questions/comments when you are on a forum?


I've sent/received well over a thousand, a lot of the ones are useless and I could delete, but a lot of them are discussions about Ubuntu SMP/HFM that are useful to keep for reference.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A large majority is spam between me and Aqua... and no, I don't need them. But no need to get rid of them either. When I fill it 100%, I'll export them all and drop back to 0%. But it's helpful at time, because a lot of mass PMs I send out follow the same format, and if I'm tired I just copy/paste one of the older ones and edit it a bit.


I got up to 749 of 750, exported them, and then deleted the useless ones. Now whenever I get up to at least 730, I delete the useless ones, and have more room for ones with _some_ point


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I got up to 749 of 750, exported them, and then deleted the useless ones. Now whenever I get up to at least 730, I delete the useless ones, and have more room for ones with _some_ point


Nah, I'm going to export 10k of them, then delete them all.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, I'm going to export 10k of them, then delete them all.


Eh, I like having some for reference and find they're easier to reference stored here vs as text


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Eh, I like having some for reference and find they're easier to reference stored here vs as text


I remember the keywords for anything I need to reference, so CTRL+F will work fine for me.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I remember the keywords for anything I need to reference, so CTRL+F will work fine for me.


Hmm









Might try that


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Hmm









Might try that










Yup... and if you can't find it, you have to relearn it most of the time, which helps for the future.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yup... and if you can't find it, you have to relearn it most of the time, which helps for the future.










Hell no

After all the trouble we went through to get SMP set up under Ubuntu on my laptop, I'd like to keep those PMs


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Anyway, I'm gonna try to see if I can get the M$ SMP working the bigadv WUs ready for later on... I'm bored of not seeing ~50k updates every three days or so..









Just have to remember where I saved the latest CPU client, and how to get SMP to work again.... :$


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Hell no

After all the trouble we went through to get SMP set up under Ubuntu on my laptop, I'd like to keep those PMs

I've got a guide dammit.


----------



## Magus2727

not to mention that Stanford actualy has a good write up on the Linux SMP client also....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
not to mention that Stanford actualy has a good write up on the Linux SMP client also....

Mine has pics though.

_*smug*







_


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've got a guide dammit.










Yes, after we fought that out.
Don't care about your guide, I'm keeping my PMs with _my_ difficulties in case they recur


----------



## leekaiwei

OK right I give up. I've been trying to look for the winners but going through hundreds of pages is just impossible. Been trying for a good 30mins lol. Anyone helpful enough to direct me to the post? Thanks.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leekaiwei*


OK right I give up. I've been trying to look for the winners but going through hundreds of pages is just impossible. Been trying for a good 30mins lol. Anyone helpful enough to direct me to the post? Thanks.


Team Infineon (Magus2727, Aqualoon, Tazi, and myself) won


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


#1 Prize: $100 split between 4 members of a team - to be randomized between the top 5 teams:

*Infineon* - mmx+, Aqualoon, Magus2727, TÃ¡zÃ¯










#2 Prize: A lanyard or OC'ed account for each member of a team- Randomized between all teams who produce more than 25k points during the Foldathon:

*Deep Thought* - SpcCdr, ViperWC, somenamehere, Thumper










Congratz everyone... PMs incoming.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












in future foldathons could we have this added to the OP?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


in future foldathons could we have this added to the OP?


I normally do, but forgot this time.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I normally do, but forgot this time.










way to go Z,. Were you drinking too much Guinness again?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


way to go Z,. Were you drinking too much Guinness again?


On the contrary... was trying to ignore the Guinness... lost my OCN focus.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I normally do, but forgot this time.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


On the contrary... was trying to ignore the Guinness... lost my OCN focus.


At least you admit you have to fight to ignore it


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


At least you admit you have to fight to ignore it


Yeah... I'm surrounded by it right now.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah... I'm surrounded by it right now.









Don't fight it, its good for you


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Don't fight it, its good for you


----------



## mmx+

I think this thread could stand to be closed now that the Foldathon's over


----------



## zodac

I was going to close it just before I went to bed... but fine. GET OUT!


----------

